# Der "Was zockt ihr zur Zeit"-Thread



## Doney (1. März 2009)

leute (korrigiert mich, wenn ich wie immer falsch liege )

wir sind hier in nem PC-Hardware-forum und es gibt keinen Der "Was zockt ihr zur Zeit"-Thread 

ich wette zwar es gibt in irgendner ecke doch einen... doch ich hab keinen gefunden und mach jetz einen auf (bis klutten ihn schließt  echt flink der junge...)

also ich fang an:

ich hab gerade gezockt:

Fallout 3 (grandios, da bin ich durch, ohne addons)
Medal of Honor pacific assault (angezockt, Rotz!!!)
Brothers in Arms (angezockt, noch größerer rotz!!!)
Kane and lynch - dead man (war geil, war aber an einem tag durch)
Crysis (vor monaten angezockt, warte aber erst mal auf meine 8800gtx )

zur zeit zock ich:

medieval-total war 2 ( zock ich schon seit es raus is, es lässt mich einfach nich los, vor allem jetz kurz vorm release von empire: total war)

und ihr?


----------



## Fransen (1. März 2009)

Mmhh eigentlich garnichts, da ich aktuell nur sehr wenig Zeit habe, zwischendurch aber mal Fifa 2009 oder RaceDriver: Grid.


----------



## Doney (1. März 2009)

oh shit... ich hab need for speed: undercover vergessen... das is echt nich schlecht

ich hab noch CoD: world at war da aber da kann ich zur zeit echt nich ran...

2.WK-shooter gehn mir von tag zu tag mehr aufn sack!!! (siehe oben)


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. März 2009)

Rainbow Six Vegas 2 seit kurzem wieder, F.E.A.R. 2 und PES 2009..

Und wenn ich mal Lust auf Strategie habe, dann C&C 3 Tiberium Wars...

greetz


----------



## Two-Face (1. März 2009)

Nach mehr als knapp 5 Jahren wieder aus den Regal geholt:_ Unreal _

Aber wenn Freundin und Kumpels dabei sind, dann _Unreal Tournament 2004 _und _Unreal Tournament 3_ sowie _Battlefield 2_ über LAN.


----------



## TheGamler (1. März 2009)

hmmm, mich schockiert eigentlich das ich schon lange nichts mehr gezockt habe... Irgendwie fehlt mir der Reiz! kein Fear2, kein CoD, kein CSS mehr, Left4Dead ist auch nicht mehr der Burner!


----------



## Janny (1. März 2009)

Ich Spiel zurzeit CoD4, CoD5, und GTA IV, Spiele es jetzt nochmal durch, die Story war echt Geil.


----------



## Doney (1. März 2009)

ihr scheint mir alle so erwachsen^^

den antworten nach... ihr seid bestimmt in die zwanzig jahre alt und habt mit karriere und so zu tun stimmts? oder lieg ich falsch...

*@ janny *

hast du nich auch genug von 2.WK-shootern?


----------



## Janny (1. März 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ihr scheint mir alle so erwachsen^^
> 
> den antworten nach... ihr seid bestimmt in die zwanzig jahre alt und habt mit karriere und so zu tun stimmts? oder lieg ich falsch...
> 
> ...



Also ich bin erst 17 

Nee, also mir gefällt das mit den 2.WK shootern echt gut, aber solangsam reichts ja auch irgendwann mal


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. März 2009)

Ich zocke zur Zeit ganz viel DoW II und ein wenig GTA IV (zum zweiten mal  )
Ab und an auch mal ne runde Grid.


----------



## Pommes (1. März 2009)

N64 - Zelda


----------



## Doney (1. März 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Also ich bin erst 17
> 
> Nee, also mir gefällt das mit den 2.WK shootern echt gut, aber solangsam reichts ja auch irgendwann mal



ja bei dir konnt ichs mir denkn...

-"was zockt ihr"
-"Call of Duty, GTA IV" 

das muss einfach ein 17-jähriger sein  (bin auch 17)

aber die andern 

"eigentlich zock ich gar nich mehr so viel, ab und zu n bisschen mal..."

das klingt nach beschäftigten artgenossen  (soll keine kritik sein, ihr seid spitze )


----------



## Uziflator (1. März 2009)

CoD 4 und 5 und wenn ich mal ganz viel lust habe Guild Wars.


mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2009)

Wieso spielen 17jährige eigentlich Call of Duty, Left 4 Dead und GTA 4?
Die Spiele sind doch erst ab 18 Jahre... *hust hust*


----------



## boss3D (1. März 2009)

Nachdem ich gestern Hellgate erfolgreich abgeschlossen habe, zocke ich wiedermal *The Witcher*, ab und zu ein paar Rennen in *Undercover* und natürlich *Fallout 3* ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Uziflator (1. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus.
> 
> Wieso spielen 17jährige eigentlich Call of Duty, Left 4 Dead und GTA 4?
> Die Spiele sind doch erst ab 18 Jahre... *hust hust*



Ach der Bambi zockt doch schon Far Cry 2 oder CSS mit sein 14 Jährchen, als ich 14 gewesen bin, wahr die Gesetzeslage noch etwas anders.

Es ist trotzdem nicht gut.


----------



## boss3D (1. März 2009)

Ihr wollt garnicht wissen, was ich schon alles mit 15 gezockt habe ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Uziflator (1. März 2009)

DU willst garnicht wissen was wir mit 10-12 schon gezockt haben und geguckt.


----------



## boss3D (1. März 2009)

Na dann brauchst du dich aber auch nicht beschweren. 


Uziflator schrieb:


> Es ist trotzdem nicht gut.


MfG, boss3D


----------



## Uziflator (1. März 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Na dann brauchst du dich aber auch nicht beschweren.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Damals waren das von der USK aber nur empfehlungen Heute sind sie ja verbindlich.


----------



## Nickles (1. März 2009)

Ich zogge grad der herr der ringe die eroberung 
Dann noch crysis machmal 

liebe Grüße 
Nickles


----------



## computertod (1. März 2009)

ich hab mit 14 schon Hitman gezockt


----------



## KennyKiller (1. März 2009)

Da gibts viele Sachen: DOW2, Cod4, GTA4, Endwar, Tf2, Cod1


----------



## Q4teX (1. März 2009)

Call of Duty 4


----------



## DOTL (1. März 2009)

Jungs, ich will hier keine Diskussion über indizierte Spiele lesen, geschweige denn über irgendwelche Inhalte eben jener!

Die Beiträge wurden entfernt und die jeweiligen User wurden verwarnt.


----------



## Dustin91 (1. März 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow Of Chernobyl

Ich liebe einfach diese ganze Atmosphäre.

Wieso gibts hier eigtl. keinen Stalker-Sammelthread?

lg Dustin


----------



## davidenine (1. März 2009)

Stalker CoC hab ich auch.Ich habs aber nur einmal kurz gezockt,die schechte Grafik hat mich abgeschreckt.Lohnt es sichwieder  damit anzufangen(Gameplay,Story,Spieledauer)??


----------



## Dustin91 (1. März 2009)

davidenine schrieb:


> Stalker CoC hab ich auch.Ich habs aber nur einmal kurz gezockt,die schechte Grafik hat mich abgeschreckt.Lohnt es sichwieder  damit anzufangen(Gameplay,Story,Spieledauer)??



Naja, die Grafik ist doch garnicht schlecht.
Die Schatteneffekte sind echt geil, ebenso wie der Himmel.

Mir persönlich gefällt das Gameplay außerordentlich.
So kleine Dinge wie z.b. die Ladehemmungen von Waffen und Stalker die rumhocken und Gitarre spielen machen das Spiel einfach atmosphärisch.

Aber, es gibt genug Leute die es stört, so viel laufen zu müssen.
Mich widerrum stört es nicht, denn das Laufen bin ich von GTA gewohnt

Die Story ist eigtl. auch ganz gut, ich find halt das ganze Drumherum interessant.

Die verstrahlten Gebieite, in denen der Geigerzähler abgeht, und die
Annomalien sind schon toll

Ausserdem ist es stellenweise auch gruselig, z.b. im X18-Labor.
Mein Gott, da hab ich mich paar mal erschrocken....

Ich spiel es zwar erst seit Freitag, aber bis jetzt liebe ich es einfach.

Versuchs einfach, du musst nur am Ball bleiben.
Denn wenn du mal andere Waffen findest, und eine bessere Ausrüstung hast, wird es auch besser

Ach ja und Spieldauer, ich hab glaub mal gehört, dass man nur für die Hauptstoryline 15 Stunden oder so braucht.
Aber es gibt etliche Nebenquests, das wird einen dann schon ne Weile beschäftigen.

lg Dustin


----------



## davidenine (1. März 2009)

Es lohnt sich also.Gut zu wissen,Danke!


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2009)

COD4 und zwischendurch mal C&C3

glaub ich muss mal crysis wieder zocken

zu stalker shadow....ich habs auch durchgespielt und fands echt geil


----------



## davidenine (2. März 2009)

Jetzt ohne .......
Xbox 360:
GTA 4 
FIFA 09 (Multiplayer)

PC:
Ein Stealthgame von Rockstargames,welches ich hier nicht nennen darf...
FarCry(Uncut)
HL2
CoH


----------



## exoRR (2. März 2009)

Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Far Cry
Far Cry 2
GTA: San Andreas
CoD: 4
CoD: World at War
Bioshock
CS:S *schäm*
BF2
BF2142
Race Driver: Grid
TM Nations Forever

So, das wars auch


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (2. März 2009)

Counter Strike 1.6 , schon 2 Jahre.
.WschlppN , mein Nick ^^


----------



## slow (3. März 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow Of Chernobyl
> 
> Ich liebe einfach diese ganze Atmosphäre.
> 
> lg Dustin



Dem pflicht ich bei, bin auch gerade an dem 2.Teil Clear Sky und zwischen durch zock ich noch Bournout, wenn de Füße nicht mehr wollen .


----------



## David[-_-]b (6. März 2009)

ich spile boy play er,macht echt süchtig


----------



## Doney (8. März 2009)

spiel jetz crysis weiter... 

dieses alien-schwerelosigkeits-höhlen-dingens is ja mal so was von nervig...


----------



## Tecqu (8. März 2009)

Atm Empire Total War. Läuft sogar ganz passabel und ist mir noch nie abgestürtz. Dafür hat es mich bei der Installation zur Weisglut gebracht. zumindest hab ich bei dieser Gelegenheit steam mit 3 accs zugespammt.


----------



## Doney (8. März 2009)

respekt... empire ohne probleme?


----------



## Gast3737 (8. März 2009)

Dawn of War gestern durchgezockt..


----------



## roadgecko (8. März 2009)

öhm nichts


----------



## computertod (8. März 2009)

zur zeit Burnout Paradise


----------



## lancelot (8. März 2009)

ja hedgewars 09.9 = Freeware worms einfach geil
Burnout Paradies
Call of Duty World at War (englische Version)


----------



## Maggats (8. März 2009)

oblivion

und cod 5


----------



## maaaaatze (8. März 2009)

coh op und cod 4


----------



## Tecqu (8. März 2009)

Schafkopf online  -> sauspiel.de


----------



## A3000T (8. März 2009)

Il2 Sturmovik 1946: Mit Opas F-190 dem Feind den Hintern wegschießen.


----------



## Doney (9. März 2009)

mein opa war an der flak


----------



## Uziflator (9. März 2009)

Fear 2: Projekt Origin  *Uncut*


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> mein opa war an der flak


 
Was ist das denn für ein Spiel? 
Weltkriegsshooter? 



Uziflator schrieb:


> Fear 2: Projekt Origin *Uncut*


 
Aha, endlich ist es da, und?
Läuft es gut?


----------



## Uziflator (9. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Spiel?
> Weltkriegsshooter?
> 
> 
> ...



Hammer und alles auf Max.

Auch schön wenn einem ein Kopf entgegen rollt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Hammer und alles auf Max.
> 
> Auch schön wenn einem ein Kopf entgegen rollt.


 
Bei mir platzen die Tyen immer auseinander.
Verdammte Schrotflinte.


----------



## grubsnek (9. März 2009)

Hauptsachlich Fifa09 und ab und zu GTA4. 

Ein richtig stumpfer Ego-Shooter wäre mal wieder was feines


----------



## Schluwel (9. März 2009)

red allert 3 ^^


----------



## TooHot (9. März 2009)

Gears of War 2


----------



## ultimateje (10. März 2009)

GTA4 und C&C


----------



## fenguri (10. März 2009)

Rainbow Six - Las Vegas 2 und GTA 4

Leider "nur" auf der XboX da mein PC momentan nicht zockfaehig ist .


----------



## Falcony6886 (10. März 2009)

PES2009, Zelda: Twilight Princess (Wii), Left 4 Dead, Sins of a Solar Empire, Universe at War!


----------



## Doney (12. März 2009)

ich hab crysis durch... yeeees... und das beste... auf 800x600 auflösung^^

vielleicht trau ich mich jetz ja doch an CoD5 ran


----------



## IcecreammaN (12. März 2009)

Fallout 3


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2009)

Overlord

Manchmal machen die Schergen nicht ganz das was ich eigentlich wollte, aber alles in allem ein sehr spaßiges Spiel.


----------



## CeresPK (14. März 2009)

Race Driver Grid und TDU (welches aufgrund der neuen Automodelle immer interesannter wird)
etwa ein Mod von Ninja Fish alias Tool831 aus dem TDU-Central Forum mit seinen perfekten LP560/4 und LP640 

LP640




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LP560/4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (14. März 2009)

projekt origin zum 3.mal. crysis warhead, call of duty 1. immer das auf was ich grad bock hab.


----------



## maaaaatze (14. März 2009)

z.Z. Fifa 09, Grid, CoH OP


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Race Driver Grid und TDU (welches aufgrund der neuen Automodelle immer interesannter wird)
> etwa ein Mod von Ninja Fish alias Tool831 aus dem TDU-Central Forum mit seinen perfekten LP560/4 und LP640


 
Man kann sich Autos basteln und sie bei TDU einbauen? 
Wie soll das denn gehen, ich dachte, damit die Autos für alle User korrekt dargestellt werden, müssen sie auch bei allen vorhanden sein?


----------



## CeresPK (14. März 2009)

man kann zwar keine neuen Autos einbauen aber dafür die Modelle ersetzen so wird aus einem normalen Murcielago (vom Aussehen her) ein LP640 oder aus einem Gallardo SE ein LP560/4

guck einfach mal hier nach und du wirst fündig 
Vehicle Models - Test Drive Unlimited: Central

achja und nicht die Magic Map BNK datei vergessen irgendwo runterzuladen sonst kackt das Spiel ab wenn du das Auto darstellen lassen willst bzw zu einem Händler gehst in dem das gemoddete Auto steht


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2009)

Danke für den Tipp, muss ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## SupraMK-4 (15. März 2009)

Hmm komm eigentlich kaum noch dazu aber wenn dann Tom Clancy's EndWar und Cryostasis


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2009)

SupraMK-4 schrieb:


> Hmm komm eigentlich kaum noch dazu aber wenn dann Tom Clancy's EndWar und Cryostasis


 
Cryostasis findest du gut?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (15. März 2009)

... Ich bin der totale Final Fantasy Fan und hab alle bisher erschienen Titel... momentan spiel ich zum wasweisichwievieltenmal X-2 während ich sehnschtig auf 13 warte


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (15. März 2009)

Cryostasis und Dawn of War II, wobei ich bei Cryostasis gerade net weiter komme

greetz


----------



## Tecqu (15. März 2009)

Empire Total War(ja, es läuft! Erst 1 Absturz in ca.15h), und BF2


----------



## Doney (16. März 2009)

mir gehn langsam die spiele aus... muss mal einkaufen 

hab jetz world at war angezockt


----------



## Whoosaa (18. März 2009)

Gerade eben mal wieder *Far Cry* angezockt. 

Irgendwie reizt mich das Spiel nicht mehr so sehr wie frueher, wahrscheinlich weil ich mir diese fiesen Mutanten schon oft genug angetan habe.. 
Nein, aber irgendetwas ist anders als frueher. Keine Ahnung was, aber sehr interessante Beobachtung.


----------



## heartcell (18. März 2009)

ich zock gerade LevelR^^
muhahaha


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (28. März 2009)

jetzt auch far cry 2


----------



## Lubi7 (28. März 2009)

BF2 bis 04:00 und um 10:00 mir Brummschädel aufgewacht


----------



## Tom3004 (29. März 2009)

Also ich zocke immoment CoD4, CoD 5, Far Cry 2 ,Left4Dead und Counter Strike Source wie 1.6. 
Nun ja ist ein wneig viel aber deswegen komme ich auch nicht so richtig voran im Spiel. 
@Doney...Also ich bin 14. 
Und du  ?


----------



## computertod (29. März 2009)

zur zeit GTA IV


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (29. März 2009)

Dawn of War II


----------



## Soulsnap (29. März 2009)

Ich hab mein Sacred 2 Savegame wieder ausgegraben und werde meinen Inquisitor mal ein bisschen weiterspielen. Musste damals aufhören zu Zocken weil sich meine nagelneue HDD nach einer Woche verabschiedet hat. Hab mit Ach und Krach die Daten retten können...


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (29. März 2009)

ich zock zur zeit FF 11... und welche marke is deine HDD???


----------



## Uziflator (29. März 2009)

Zur Zeit viel Guild Wars, ich glaub ich werde süchtig.


----------



## Soulsnap (29. März 2009)

Das war ne Western Digital WD5000AAKS. Tja hatte vorher immer nur Maxtor und Samsung und alle bekannten sagten mir: Mensch kauf nicht wieder so ne scheiss Platten. Nimm ne WD die sind guuut. Die halten was aus!! Die halten ewig!!! Usw. usw. Naja jetzt sieht man ja was ich davon hatte. Aber war wohl nur ne "Montagsplatte". Hoffe der Ersatz kommt bald mal denn jetzt muss ich mich hier mit insgesamt 380 Gb HDD´s rumschlagen. Ist einfach zu wenig.


----------



## Doney (30. März 2009)

ich hab GTA IV angezockt...

ich sag nur: "1! 2! 3! schicki-schicki-schweine!" oder wie auch immer das lied geht^^


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (30. März 2009)

Ich spiele zur Zeit nur Games der Marke "Asbach uralt" oder "Retro". 
Beispiele gefällig? Anstoss 2/3/4(danke Fighter3), Star Trek Voyager Elite Force, Sonic Adventure 2 (Dreamcast), Oblivion.


----------



## CeresPK (30. März 2009)

da ich seit letzten Freitag eine leichte Abneigung gegen Rennspiele habe  (hoffentlich hält das nicht lange an )zocke ich Assassines Creed


----------



## Whoosaa (31. März 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> da ich seit letzten Freitag eine leichte Abneigung gegen Rennspiele habe



LOL 
Du armer..


----------



## Gast3737 (31. März 2009)

zocke grade Farcry 2 irgendwie ist es aber nicht so Motivierend und ich bin erst am Anfang..


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (31. März 2009)

Farcry 2 is genauergesagt iemlich öde, du fährst halt immer von dorf zu dorf und es is im grunde eben immer das gleiche...


----------



## taks (31. März 2009)

WoW
CSS
X3 - Terran Conflict


----------



## drWatson (1. April 2009)

FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> Farcry 2 is genauergesagt iemlich öde, du fährst halt immer von dorf zu dorf und es is im grunde eben immer das gleiche...


 
ja bei mir hats bis zur Spielmitte gehalten - ich habs immerhin bis zur zweíten karte geschafft...^^
Was mich bis dahin motviert hat? ich konnt mich an der Grafik nich satt sehen...
...irgendewann, da werd ich das noch zuende bringen... 

Aber zur Zeit zock ich grad GTA IV - das dauert ja ewig eh man da durch is!^^


----------



## Nickles (2. April 2009)

Frontlines fuel of war
Gestern gekauft,erst nach zwei stunden ist gelaufen--->securom --->Frechheit
Dann noch 300 mb Patch installieren und dann kam ich zumindest ins spiel,nach 5 Minuten absturz
---->und jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich mir ne Xbox 360 kaufte


Armutszeugnis für den Pc(Spieler)


----------



## usopia (4. April 2009)

NecroVisioN
BF2
Crysis Warhead
Crysis
CoD World At War
Left 4 Dead
F.E.A.R. 2


----------



## Flotter Geist (4. April 2009)

-Hitman Blood Money
-Dead Space
-Turok (das neue)


----------



## CrashStyle (4. April 2009)

CS:S, Left4Dead und Cod4


----------



## computertod (4. April 2009)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> -Hitman Blood Money



des hatte ich auch mal, allerdings nur die Demoversion und auch nur so lange bis mal meine Mutter zugeschaut hat


----------



## Whoosaa (5. April 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> des hatte ich auch mal, allerdings nur die Demoversion und auch nur so lange bis mal meine Mutter zugeschaut hat




Ich habe auch damals mit 10 oder 11 angefangen, Hitman: Contracts zu zocken. Bis mein Vater mich einmal beim Spielen ueberrascht hat. 
Naja, aber Blood Money habe ich mittlerweile dann auch mal durchgespielt - ganz in Ordnung, allerdings ist die Grafik nicht sehr ueberzeugend gewesen.


----------



## Nickles (5. April 2009)

RAINBOW SIX VEGAS

MfG


----------



## Flotter Geist (5. April 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> des hatte ich auch mal, allerdings nur die Demoversion und auch nur so lange bis mal meine Mutter zugeschaut hat


 


Ich bin ja auch Ü 20 und darf das auch Spielen.


----------



## Uziflator (5. April 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich habe auch damals mit 10 oder 11 angefangen, Hitman: Contracts zu zocken. Bis mein Vater mich einmal beim Spielen ueberrascht hat.
> Naja, aber Blood Money habe ich mittlerweile dann auch mal durchgespielt - ganz in Ordnung, allerdings ist die Grafik nicht sehr ueberzeugend gewesen.



Hast du auch das richtige Ende gesehen oder nur das Falsche ?


----------



## Whoosaa (5. April 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Hast du auch das richtige Ende gesehen oder nur das Falsche ?




Argh, habe mich vertan, ich meinte Silent Assassin. Da, wo er so in St. Petersburg und so unterwegs ist, weil sein Vater (oder so) von der Mafia aus seiner Kirche entfuehrt wurde. Sorry.


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. April 2009)

Die Komplette Orange Box durch. Half Life 2 + Episode 1/2 habe ich jetzt durch und fange gerade nochmal an mit der Cinematic Mod 9.51. Nebenbei immer nen bischen Team Fortress 2, Portal kenne ich schon und natürlich dauerbrenner Left 4 Dead


----------



## SLIKX (8. April 2009)

Burnout Paradise, GTA IV und Crysis Warhead


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. April 2009)

Im Moment zocke ich wenn überhaupt das Minigame GridWars, da ich NFS:MW sowie StarWars Battleront durchhabe. Sonst habe ich nur sonne uralt kinderspiele, da mein PC nscht dolles ist.


----------



## Doney (21. April 2009)

immernoch GTA IV ... mann is das ein langes spiel...

An alle, die das lesen:

Kennt ihr ein Spiel, dass den beiden Klassikern 

- Dark Project - Der Meisterdieb
- Dark messiah of might and magic

nahe kommt? ich meine diese markante adventure-rollenspiel-mischung mit zaubern, bogen und schwert in sturer egoperspektive. 
Ich liebe nämlich alles mit schwertern, hasse es aber wenn man sich wie in gothic oder oblivion in riesigen welten verliert, die storyline unklar is, zu wenig actioneffekte da sind und es bei zeiten langweilig wird.

bin für spieleemphelungen offen, aber kommt bitte nicht mit irgendner anime-grütze


----------



## Jason197666 (21. April 2009)

Ich zocke: GRID und COD4 im Multi....und das schon seid beide Titel released wurden

@ Keule über mir :

Tja ich wüsst jetzt auch keine Anderen....alle 3 Teile von Thief wirst du bestimmt schon durch gezockt haben, oda!?
Wobei ich persönlich nicht finde das Oblivion langweilig ist, bzw. man sich in der "Welt" verliert...


Gr33tz...Jason


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (21. April 2009)

Spiele zur Zeit GTA IV. Sehr geiles Spiel, fesselt mich.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (21. April 2009)

Crysis Warhead,Tomb Raider Underworld


----------



## maGic (21. April 2009)

Zock grad Fallout3 (total geil, perfekt)
voher Stalker Clear SKy


----------



## boss3D (22. April 2009)

Ich habe gerade wieder mal so eine "Alte-Klassiker-Zocken-Phase" ... 

Diablo II LoD - GTA San Andreas - NfS Most Wanted - Warcraft III

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Flotter Geist (22. April 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade wieder mal so eine "Alte-Klassiker-Zocken-Phase" ...
> 
> Diablo II LoD - GTA San Andreas - NfS Most Wanted - Warcraft III
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 


Diablo 2 mit AddOn würd ich auch gerne zocken aber das sieht auf einem 22" einfach ******* aus


----------



## boss3D (22. April 2009)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Diablo 2 mit AddOn würd ich auch gerne zocken aber das sieht auf einem 22" einfach ******* aus


Ich zocke es auf meinem Laptop_ (1280 x 800; 15.4 Zoll)_ und da sieht es sehr gut aus ... 

Kein Vergleich zu meinem 22 Zöller.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kreids (23. April 2009)

ich zock zur zeit; COD4 und COD5 im multi,Crysis Wars,Crysis Warhead,Tom Clancys Hawx und Far Cry2 aber nur im multi.das sind meine spiele zur zeit worauf ich gerade lust habe.mfg


----------



## juergen28 (24. April 2009)

Zocke im Moment COD5 und ab und zu immer mal wieder F-E.A.R. Habe am Wochenende in einem Anfall von Nostalgie mein Doom3 rausgekramt und installiert und muss zugeben hab richtig Spass mit dem alten Spiel.


----------



## Monocus (24. April 2009)

Ich spiele momentan GTA IV und *Battlefield Heroes*


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (25. April 2009)

mirror edge und bubble breaker aufm händi )


----------



## grubsnek (26. April 2009)

_Fifa 09 _und_ World in Conflict Soviet Assault_


----------



## roadgecko (26. April 2009)

Immer noch den alten Dauerbrenner Call of Duty 4: modern Warfare (Eig. nur MP) man wie ich mich auf den nächten Teil freue, CoD WW ist ja net so der burner.


----------



## Doney (28. April 2009)

hab gestern aus frust (weil ich nix andres hatte^^) beowulf zuende gezockt... das spiel is schon knackig, bei der gewöhnungsbedürftigen steuerung... hoffe mein kumpel bringt mir heut warhead mit *lefz*

PS: wenns hier jemanden gibt der beowulf mit heldenvermächtnis durchgespielt hat, der soll sich bei mir melden... ich bin der meinung das is unmöglich!!! wüten und zerhacken is soooooo viel leichter...


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (28. April 2009)

jetzt noch dazu. cod5


----------



## elmoc (29. April 2009)

Sacred 2...


----------



## Doney (29. April 2009)

dark-messiah... ich liebe ego-hack'n slay^^


----------



## cami (30. April 2009)

Gothic 3

Der Community- patch wirkt schon wunder.


----------



## joraku (30. April 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> dark-messiah... ich liebe ego-hack'n slay^^



Mann, du hast mich da auf eine Idee gebracht... 

Empire -  Total War
GTA -  San Andreas


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2009)

TDU- immernoch


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> TDU- immernoch


 
Bei den miesen Servern.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2009)

Ne nur aufm Rechner nich Online dafür is mein W-Lan zu Schwach!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ne nur aufm Rechner nich Online dafür is mein W-Lan zu Schwach!


 
Jep, aber gerade online bringt das Spiel doch Spaß, Cruisen mit anderen halt, Rennen fahren bringt nichts, die Cheaten eh alle. 
Ist übrigens das einzige Spiel, das ich je online gespielt habe.


----------



## boss3D (1. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist übrigens das einzige Spiel, das ich je online gespielt habe.


Me too ...  

Ich bin auch überhaupt kein online-Fan.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## battle_fee (1. Mai 2009)

CoD ftw!!!


----------



## roadgecko (1. Mai 2009)

battle_fee schrieb:


> CoD ftw!!!



Und das aber online


----------



## utacat (1. Mai 2009)

Drakensang und seit gestern Gothic 3 mit Questpaket.
Zwischendurch auch mal alte Spieleperlen wie Völker Gold, Cäsar 3 u.s.w.
MfG utacat


----------



## Two-Face (1. Mai 2009)

Half-Life 1: Source. Zwar nicht so toll wie Unreal damals, lohnt sich aber trotzdem immer wieder zum durchzocken. Das Original is aber weniger gut zum Spielen, deshalb die Source-Variante


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Mai 2009)

Cod4 mw


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Wollte Call of Duty - World at War spielen, aber meine Disc ist breit.


----------



## CeresPK (2. Mai 2009)

Ich Zocke derzeit meistens Paint.net


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich Zocke derzeit meistens Paint.net


 
Mit wieviel Frames denn?


----------



## CeresPK (2. Mai 2009)

hmmm ich denke das werdeb nicht mehr als 10 fps sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> hmmm ich denke das werdeb nicht mehr als 10 fps sein


 
Das ist doch super, bei Adobe habe ich nur 2-6 Frames, je nach Auflösung.


----------



## joraku (2. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist doch super, bei Adobe habe ich nur 2-6 Frames, je nach Auflösung.



Bei der Grafik ist das ja auch kein Wunder. 

Spiele jetzt: ne Runde Far Cry 2


----------



## Pommes (2. Mai 2009)

Theme Park World


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Mai 2009)

​ 

mal wieder BIOSHOCK 

grüsse


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2009)

Bin zur Zeit schwer mit Still Life beschäftigt.

Das dürfte die erste PCG-Vollversion sein die ich wirklich nutze.


----------



## boss3D (16. Mai 2009)

Mass Effect ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## maGic (16. Mai 2009)

immer noch fallout3


----------



## .::ASDF::. (16. Mai 2009)

Warhammer Dawn of War 2 und Gothic 3 

Mfg .::ASDF::.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (16. Mai 2009)

Mirror's Edge,und bald GTA IV


----------



## Flotter Geist (17. Mai 2009)

Gothic 3 mit Cp 1.7.1


----------



## Doney (25. Mai 2009)

gothic 3 fang ich die woche auch an... zz bfme 2


----------



## Phil_5 (25. Mai 2009)

Battlestations pacific 
(gibts da eig. schon nen sammelthread ??)


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Mai 2009)

Real-Live Version 0.9 Beta

Level "Studium" mit Schwierigkeitsgrad "Extrem"

Grafik auf Low, weil mir die Effekte nicht gefallen.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Mai 2009)

Ich zocke atm nichtz, weildie ganze Rechenleistung für F@h drauf geht.


----------



## W0LVE (25. Mai 2009)

Zocke zur Zeit Warhammer Online und zum abreagieren Left 4 Dead.


----------



## SLIKX (25. Mai 2009)

Left 4 Dead==> Übergeil

Saints Row 2 ==> Die größte $cheiße die es gibt


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Mai 2009)

Gothic 3 mit dem neuesten Patch = Alle Savegames weg und von 0 beginnen. Dabei blutet mir zwar das Herz, aber mit der neuen KI und Balance macht das noch ein wenig mehr Bock. Nichts hält mich aber davon ab, Paladin oder Söldner zu werden


----------



## Player007 (25. Mai 2009)

GTA IV - Einfach das geilste Spiel und Multiplayer ist auch verdammt lustig 

Gruß


----------



## Fighter3 (25. Mai 2009)

PES 2009
NBA 2k9  (auch 'n richtig gutes Spiel!)
und natürlich Rainbow Six Las Vegas 2


----------



## Mexxim (25. Mai 2009)

Basti0708 schrieb:


> Saints Row 2 ==> Die größte $cheiße die es gibt



im multi isses imma ma zwischendurch auf ner lan oda so zum abreagieren richtig geil, denn das is ja einfach nur "mit allem was grad gut schießt so schnell un viel wie möglich DRAUF"....also macht schon fun^^...

weiterhin find ich auch da beim koop die möglichkeiten wahnsinn...also was man da alles individuell machen kann, da kann sich GTA 10 stücke von abschneiden...

weiterhin zock ich noch cod4/5; far cry 2; manchmal WC3 xD


----------



## computertod (25. Mai 2009)

18Wheels on Steel 'Haulin
auch mal wieder schön, die ganze Zeit Trucks zu fahren


----------



## grubsnek (25. Mai 2009)

Stalker Clear Sky, World in Conflict und ab und zu eine Partie Fifa 09


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (25. Mai 2009)

Damnation
PES 2009

manchmal aber auch noch "The Witcher" und "Riddick- Assault on Dark Athena"...

greetz


----------



## Gott des Stahls (25. Mai 2009)

Spore


----------



## Pommes (25. Mai 2009)

Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 all inclusive


----------



## Gott des Stahls (25. Mai 2009)

ICH WILL ROLLER COASTER TYCOON 4
Die Rollercoaster Tycoon Spiele sind meine Lieblingsaufbau Spiele


----------



## Doney (27. Mai 2009)

ich fands mist dass es beim dritten teil keine toten mehr gab
im ersten teil kam da immer "unfall - 25 tote"  ^^

zz gothic3


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Mai 2009)

BattleForge und CSS sowie Deadspace und RAR3


----------



## maGic (29. Mai 2009)

immer noch fallout3


----------



## [THM]Zany (29. Mai 2009)

Lord of the Rings Online / Call of Duty 4


----------



## Gixxer84 (29. Mai 2009)

Battlefield2 und GTA4 beides aber nur online...


----------



## Player007 (29. Mai 2009)

Battleforge, PES 2009 und GTA IV

Gruß


----------



## Clastron (29. Mai 2009)

Counter Strike Source mal wieder!!


----------



## »EraZeR« (29. Mai 2009)

Fallout 3 im Englischen Uncut aber mit Deutscher Textdatei. Echt am besten und das Game ist einfach geil! Ego Shooter mit Rollenspiel ist perfekt!


----------



## Verwalter (6. Juni 2009)

Meine Spiele dich ich gerade spiele ...sind vor allem GTA 4 und neuerdings Fear 2. Vom letzteren bin ich allerdings Grafikmäßig sehr entäuscht. Absolute Kindergrafik....!!!


----------



## svbo (6. Juni 2009)

Trackmania online und COD4 online


----------



## Janny (6. Juni 2009)

CoD4 Online. Wie immer


----------



## maschine (7. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele grade AaaaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAaAAAAA!!! Das Game ist momentan in der Alpha und ist einfach nur geil


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Juni 2009)

Far Cry2, Crysis, Sega Superstar Tennis Nach den vielen bunten Farben wird man Süchtig


----------



## joraku (25. Juni 2009)

Dark Messiah of Might & Magic.
Was diese alte Engine kann!


----------



## boss3D (25. Juni 2009)

_(Immer noch)_ Burnout: Paradise auf der Xbox 360 ... 

Macht sehr viel Spaß und dauert extrem lang.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Phil_5 (25. Juni 2009)

ich bin wieder bei Battlefield Heroes Beta gelandet  
Mach doch iwi wieder Laune


----------



## computertod (25. Juni 2009)

ich zock atm Burnout Paradise, hab gerade nen Patch gezogen, mal schauen ob und wies läuft


----------



## RedBrain (25. Juni 2009)

zocke grad Rollcage (Psygnosis) unter Windows 7. funzt 1A. kein programmfehler und co


Graphics Settings: 
1280x1024x32 @75 vsync on
Alle Max.
16x AF
24x AA


----------



## eVoX (25. Juni 2009)

L4D+TF2 und natürlich CoD 4 on.


----------



## roga01 (26. Juni 2009)

Battlefield Heroes und Wheelman


----------



## svbo (26. Juni 2009)

COD4
und ab und zu Trackmania,macht echt süchtig


----------



## 8800 GT (26. Juni 2009)

GT Legends


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Juni 2009)

Crysis Wars


----------



## Doney (14. Juli 2009)

ich zock jetz CoD4: modern war (ihr habt recht, is wirklich geiler als CoD5)

und silent hill 4


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (14. Juli 2009)

Left 4 Dead 
Arma 2
und an meiner besseren hälfte


----------



## nulchking (14. Juli 2009)

Ich zock im Moment Anno, Harry Potter und der Halbblut Prinz und  ab und zu Chess Titans  ^^


----------



## MSPCFreak (14. Juli 2009)

Bournout Paradise & GTA IV MP


----------



## joraku (14. Juli 2009)

Crysis Wars


----------



## Doney (14. Juli 2009)

was is crysis wars?


----------



## computertod (14. Juli 2009)

atm Life for Speed und GTI Racing


----------



## joraku (14. Juli 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> was is crysis wars?



Es gibt ja Crysis +  Crysis Warhead.
Bei Crysis Wars ist der Multiplayerpart von Warhead und ersetzt den von ersten Crysis.
Dort gibt es verschiedene Modi, wie in jedem Online-Shooter.
Spielen eigentlich noch ziemlich viele, egal welche Uhrzeit, man findet fast immer Server mit mehr als 20 Spielern. 
Ach und die Grafik ist auch nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Doney (14. Juli 2009)

hab grad nachgelesen, da stand was mit dass das jetz kostenlos is... hat das früher was gekostet?


----------



## Da_Frank (14. Juli 2009)

Natürlich hat es was gekostet^^

Ich zock fast nur noch COD4 und GTA 4


----------



## Tom3004 (14. Juli 2009)

Ich zocke zurzeit GTA 4 auf Playstation 3 als auch auf dem PC. 
Call of Duty 4 ist zu langweilig geworden, weil ich immer 1. werden


----------



## iceman650 (14. Juli 2009)

atm zocke ich trackmania nations forever, da ich am wochenende mitglied eines clans geworden bin. deswegen muss ich mal wieder trainen^^


----------



## userNr.8 (14. Juli 2009)

Ich wollt gerade Call of Duty 4 zocken, beim Laden des Levels brichts ab und es kommt die Meldung das ich min.. 5 Mb auf der Festplatte frei machen soll. 
Kennt jemand das Problem und hat eine Lösung parat ? Ich habe ca. 8 Gb Platz auf der Platte


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

Atm spiel ich öfter mal GTA IV, auch wenns schön ruckelig läuft =D, und hin und wieder auch mal Burnout Paradise oder Fear 2


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

userNr.8 schrieb:


> Ich wollt gerade Call of Duty 4 zocken, beim Laden des Levels brichts ab und es kommt die Meldung das ich min.. 5 Mb auf der Festplatte frei machen soll.
> Kennt jemand das Problem und hat eine Lösung parat ? Ich habe ca. 8 Gb Platz auf der Platte


 
Call of Duty ist ein 32bit Spiel, wenn du genau noch 8GB frei hast, dann denkt das Spiel, dass du nichts mehr frei hast.
Kopier mal ein paar MBs auch die Platte, damit sich die Größe bei 7,5 einpendelt, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Juli 2009)

Pinnball 3d und Chess Titans.
@Quanti ,echt wusst ich noch gar nicht 
Warum ist denn das so ?


----------



## Heroman_overall (14. Juli 2009)

seit gut 1 Jahr wieder mal a weng BF2 der ganze andere rest der aktuell so draußen ist interessiert mich irgendwie zurzeit nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Pinnball 3d und Chess Titans.
> @Quanti ,echt wusst ich noch gar nicht
> Warum ist denn das so ?


 
Ist bei allen 32bit Games so, kannste nichts gegen machen.
Aber 64bit Spiele sind ja so selten wie Vista 64bit problemlos arbeitet.


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Juli 2009)

Echt,ich wusste gar nicht das es so viele 64 Bit Spiele gibt


----------



## userNr.8 (14. Juli 2009)

hi ich hab jetzt 6.98 Gb frei und das Game startet noch immer nicht sonst noch eine Idee ?


----------



## joraku (14. Juli 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> hab grad nachgelesen, da stand was mit dass das jetz kostenlos is... hat das früher was gekostet?



Jap, denke schon.
Habe aber die Version, die man bei Crysis Warhead in der DVD Hülle beiliegt.
Besonders toll finde ich, das man keine DVD zum spielen benötigt. DVD-Wechsel adé, Hello SecuRom. 

@userNr. 8:
Alle Patches, sowie Treiber aktuell?


----------



## userNr.8 (14. Juli 2009)

catalyst 9.5  hab ich drauf.  Cod läuft in der Version 1.4 mein ich. 
Ich würd das Game gern neu installieren, leider ist mein Laufwerk defekt und lies diverse Dvd`s nicht mehr


----------



## joraku (14. Juli 2009)

Du hast aber schon das Orginale Spiel oder? 

Nunja, leider kann ich dir bei deinem Problem nicht weiterhelfen.
Vielleicht solltest du einen neuen Thread eröffnen oder den CoD4 Sammelthread nutzen. Da werden mehr User darauf aufmerksam.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Er muss das Spiel nicht installieren, damit es starter *hust*. 
Hast du vielleicht was vergessen?
Irgendein Microsoft Update?
Denk daran, das ist ein DX9 Spiel, du musst DX9 aktuallisieren.


----------



## userNr.8 (16. Juli 2009)

Hi ja ich habe das orginale Game, so ists ja nicht 
Na gut dann werd ich das mal in einen anderen thread posten
danke trotzdem


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mal dei Fuel Demo gsaugt un dich muss shcon sagen dei enegine ist echt genial , ich habe auf meienr IGP mit 4AA/8AF gerade mal 14 FPS ,trotzdem läuft es fast 100% ruckelfrei ,echt genial.


----------



## RedBrain (17. Juli 2009)

wenn du weniger ram hast, dann ruckelt es


On-Topic:

Fuel Demo


----------



## grubsnek (17. Juli 2009)

Call of Juarez
Anno1404
BF Heroes

gelegentlich Fifa09


----------



## Doney (17. Juli 2009)

is fuel so cool wie im trailer... mit tornados un so?


----------



## kenji_91 (17. Juli 2009)

Bei mir variiert es sich zwischen:
-COD4
-SIMS3
-QQ Guang Pai (chin. Kartenspiel, ziemlich süchtig machend 
-GRID
-CSS Funmaps
-


----------



## RedBrain (17. Juli 2009)

GTR 2 Demo


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> is fuel so cool wie im trailer... mit tornados un so?


 
Ist schon OK, leider etwas langweilig und grafisch nicht die Welt.

Ich habe Quake 3 Arena ausgegraben, irgendwie rockt es mit 400fps. 

BFG 10k FTW


----------



## Xion4 (18. Juli 2009)

Fuel hat mich herbe enttäuscht, so viel Potential und so blöd umgesetzt.

Momentan ist das einzige Highlight der neuen Spiele Streetfighter IV, welches auf PC entgegen meiner Erwartung mehr pass macht und besser aussieht als auf der PS3.

Ansonsten geht nichts über Team Fortress 2. Immer wieder gut.


----------



## Holzhammer (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Zocke zur zeit mehrere Games
GTA4 glaube ich zum 4 mal durchgezockt^^

Crysis hauptsächlich im MP ich liebe powerstruggle auf der MAP Mesa

oder Test Drive Unlimited ist auch noch sehr angesagt bei mir
leider funzt mein G25 unter WIN7 nicht


Greetz


----------



## joraku (18. Juli 2009)

Holzhammer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ...
> *Crysis hauptsächlich im MP ich liebe powerstruggle auf der MAP Mesa*
> ...
> Greetz



Tss, irgendwie gibt es nur Power Struggle Server mit Mesa, anstatt mal diese hafen Map oder so... nein, immer Mesa, Sand und ein paar Sträucher.


----------



## Holzhammer (18. Juli 2009)

Also ich find Mesa eig am besten 
weil sie so schön groß ist

Die Map wo du meintest ist auch nett aber halt 
bischen zu klein wenn der server voll ist
da mußst du ständig schleichwege nehmen
sonst biste dran

vorausgesetzt man kommt überhaupt aus dem bunker raus
da stehen die gerne mal und werfen ständig granaten rein
oder es lauert ne horde panzer vorm eingang^^


Greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Fuel hat mich herbe enttäuscht, so viel Potential und so blöd umgesetzt.
> 
> Momentan ist das einzige Highlight der neuen Spiele Streetfighter IV, welches auf PC entgegen meiner Erwartung mehr pass macht und besser aussieht als auf der PS3.
> 
> Ansonsten geht nichts über Team Fortress 2. Immer wieder gut.


 
Ist Streetfighrer 4 nicht ein Prügelspiel?

Naja, weil ich Fuel gekauft habe, will ich es auch durchspielen (mehr oder weniger ), dummerweise klappt das mit den Trainern nicht.
Hat einer von euch einen guten?


----------



## fpsJunkie (19. Juli 2009)

streetfighter 4 ist der größte müll dens überhaupt gibt!


----------



## Jeezy (19. Juli 2009)

garnichts


----------



## Doney (20. Juli 2009)

tom clancys - hawx
fear - perseus mandate


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Juli 2009)

ganz klar css
*edit* oder besser CS:S


----------



## Phil_5 (21. Juli 2009)

Nachdem ja das 2te Mappack für COD: WaW gerade erst erschienen ist, vergnüge ich mich da wieder ein bisschen


----------



## Spikos (21. Juli 2009)

Trine - so viel Spaß hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr, das Game ist echt kurzweilig .


----------



## Pommes (21. Juli 2009)

Pocket God


----------



## Bad Fox (21. Juli 2009)

Quake III Arena


----------



## RedBrain (21. Juli 2009)

Age of Wonders auf 2560x1024x32


----------



## Shooter (21. Juli 2009)

Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2009)

Shooter schrieb:


> Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare



Dito.


----------



## Uziflator (22. Juli 2009)

Shooter schrieb:


> Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare



müsste ich mal wider tun, muss mich ja auf MW2 vorbereiten!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Juli 2009)

Assassin's Creed


----------



## Siffer81 (22. Juli 2009)

Zur zeit fast nur Herr Der Ringe Online


----------



## CrashStyle (22. Juli 2009)

Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare, Left4Dead und Anno 1404


----------



## Doney (22. Juli 2009)

kann jenmand ein paar modern warfare mods empfehlen?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (22. Juli 2009)

Street Fighter IV....

So langsam entwickel ich mich zum Pro mit "Akuma" und "Ryu"...

greetz


----------



## roadgecko (22. Juli 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> kann jenmand ein paar modern warfare mods empfehlen?



pam4 ^^ Ist aber glaube nicht das was du suchst. Jump Mod ist ganz lutig


----------



## boss3D (22. Juli 2009)

Need for Speed Most Wanted auf der Xbox 360 ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Shady (22. Juli 2009)

Momentan nur Anno 1404. Komme aber kaum dazu. Vielleicht früh vor der Arbeit ein halbes Stündchen. Mehr schaff ich zeitlich/Tag leider nicht...


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Juli 2009)

Immernoch Fallout 3, einfach zu geil das Game


----------



## Pommes (22. Juli 2009)

Anno 1404 bin kurz vorm Entscheidungskrieg


----------



## JOJO (22. Juli 2009)

Dito 1404


----------



## Tecqu (22. Juli 2009)

CoD 4 und WC3


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

cod4, gta4, most wanted...


----------



## Jayhawk (24. Juli 2009)

IM Moment Age of empires 3....
mit 2 gegen 3 auf "sehr schwer" 

Und dann 1404, wobei ich mit dem Kriegssystem noch nicht so richtig zurechtkomme...


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Juli 2009)

Solitär, Oblivion mal wieder, The Last Remnant und The Void, achja und Mario Kart Wii


----------



## RedBrain (24. Juli 2009)

Cube 2 Sauerbraten - Trooper Edition


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2009)

Auf der Playstation 3 wieder Motorstorm

Heute Morgen Fallout gespielt und etwas "nicht von dieser Welt" gefunden


----------



## lord-elveon (26. Juli 2009)

Nachdem es keine tollen Echtzeit-Strategie-Titel mehr gibt (außer vllt Anno 1404) wieder begeisterter WiC-Zocker Einfach genial die Grafik, das Prinzip, der Realismus und das Sucht-Prinzip!!!


----------



## computertod (26. Juli 2009)

GTR 2 und Battlefield 1942, beides Demos


----------



## superman1989 (28. Juli 2009)

farcry 2 , HAWX , anno 1404 und Grid ,alllet online türlich !


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2009)

Momentan wieder Crysis Wars, sonst Grid und Arma2.


----------



## reiner.oehl (28. Juli 2009)

zocke immo COD2,4,5  Battlefield2,Prototype..


----------



## Zhurong (28. Juli 2009)

-DeadSpace   ​


----------



## RedBrain (28. Juli 2009)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Cube 2 Sauerbraten - Trooper Edition



wieder und wieder ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mal wieder Mafia ausgegraben


----------



## Doney (28. Juli 2009)

FEAR - perseus mandate
HAWX gerade durch gezockt
medal of honor airborne
rainbow six vegas


----------



## AMD_Killer (28. Juli 2009)

Zur zeit spiel ich Crysis (alle teile) wie ein bekloppterXD


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juli 2009)

Fallout3, diesmal die Version vom deutschsprachigem Nachbarn


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2009)

Half Life 2 mit dem Cinematic Mod 10.
Als ob man ein neues Game spielt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juli 2009)

Ohja^^


----------



## Doney (1. August 2009)

Third age - total war (Medieval II - Total war mod)

herr der ringe trifft total war... TOP!!! einziges manko: die medieval II texturen für städte und burgen wurden einfach übernommen... die hätten ork-burgen wenigstens schwarz färben können... naja.. trotzdem geil!!!


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2009)

*Knights of the Old Republic*

Wirklich eine Schande dass das kaum mehr zu bekommen ist.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (1. August 2009)

Ach,ich Spiel grad so einiges

GTA III
GTA Vice City
GTA San Andreas
Far Cry 2
Bioshock
GTA IV
Anno 1404

Und ich weiß genau dass es soviele sind,ich deinstalliere die Spiele die ich durch hab immer gleich.
Es ist schwierig die alten GTAs zu Spielen wenn man die Bessere Physik und Optik von GTA IV gewöhnt ist^^


----------



## Doney (1. August 2009)

wie kann man denn 4 GTA's auf einmal spieln... ich meine... spielst du eins spielst du alle (meine meinung)


----------



## thysol (1. August 2009)

Gothic
Gothic 2
Gothic 3
Trackmania
Crysis Wars (Macht voll bock)


----------



## moe (1. August 2009)

race drivergrid und call of juarez bound in blood.


----------



## Tecqu (2. August 2009)

Runes of Magic


----------



## Player007 (2. August 2009)

Battlefield Heroes
GTA IV
L4D


----------



## Doney (20. August 2009)

Oblivion wie blöde

es gibt doch wirklich mods die lassen oblivion wie crysis ausehn ^^

dazu martigens monster mod ( der beste mod aller zeiten!!!)

geil geil geil


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (20. August 2009)

Zur Zeit teste ich einige L4D mods.


----------



## roadgecko (20. August 2009)

Medal of Honor 1 (1999 xD)


----------



## nulchking (20. August 2009)

Mal wieder Frontlines FoW, CoJ BiB, FIM 09, Divinty II und Chess Titans ^^


----------



## Tecqu (20. August 2009)

Anno 1404


----------



## Uziflator (20. August 2009)

GW und CoD 4 wenns die Freundin erlaubt


----------



## Pommes (20. August 2009)

Gar nix. Nach 1 Minute Crysis Wars die Schnauze voll gehabt. Man merkt, dass die Spiellogik auf Einzelspieler beruht


----------



## eVoX (20. August 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> GW und CoD 4 wenns die Freundin erlaubt


Also, xfire sagt das du lügst.


----------



## Uziflator (20. August 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Also, xfire sagt das du lügst.



Ich mein cod


----------



## ole88 (20. August 2009)

ich werde wohl combat arms denn rücken kehren und zu crysis wars wechseln.


----------



## AMD_Killer (20. August 2009)

Also in letzter Zeit zocken ich gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Crysis Wars mit netten Typen von hier unteranderem mit ^ JA und hab so ein neues Spiel endecjkt schimpf sich Wolfteam und macht auch riesen spass aber favorit bleibt Crysis Wars


----------



## joraku (21. August 2009)

Crysis Wars ftw!


----------



## AMD_Killer (21. August 2009)

Kanste du aber mal annehmen


----------



## superman1989 (21. August 2009)

call of duty 4 online ^^

macht 

überfun !


----------



## Justin Bieber (25. August 2009)

Wolfenstein( also das neue)

und far cry 2


----------



## Kaputt ? (25. August 2009)

cs 1.6 und wc3 xD

Ich warte auf Diablo III ;(


----------



## DoomHeidi (25. August 2009)

Far Cry 2


----------



## cami (25. August 2009)

Wieder Counterstrike source.. aber nur noch J4F.


----------



## Opheliac (25. August 2009)

COD4, Coh mit Blitzkrieg und heeresgruppe nord Mods,Divinity 2, Fallout 3 mods


----------



## J.W.T (25. August 2009)

FarCry2 angespielt
Halo 2 halbdurch
Mass Effect durchgespielt, mache gerade den zweiten Durchlauf
Half-Life 2 Episode 1 angespielt
Crysis Grafikmods zum Staunen und sehen was sich noch machen lässt.
Fallout 3


----------



## Da_Frank (25. August 2009)

Cod4 ftw !


----------



## Phil_5 (26. August 2009)

Naja ich hab heute mal aufn "Arbeitsrechner" Pirates of the Caribbean online installiert, naja was soll ich sagen anstelle etwas sinnvolles zu machen zock ich halt 

Falls es jemanden interessiert:
Disney's Pirates of the Caribbean Online (Kostenloses spielen möglich)


----------



## Justin Bieber (26. August 2009)

ich zock seit gestern Spore

weil den rest meiner games hab ich schon durchgezockt ich warte sehnsüchtig auf

modern warfare 2
R.U.S.E
Asasins Creed 2
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripjat
Supreme Commander 2


----------



## 1821984 (26. August 2009)

Wenn ich mein Schläpptop wieder hab, wird erstma Windows Update gezockt. Ist die Urversion ohne Service Pack. Und das mit ner 1000DSL wieder. Da brauch ich ja 7 Liter kaffee. Aber dann wird wohl Stalker Clear Sky Online gezockt.


----------



## nyso (27. August 2009)

Momentan nur noch Crysis Wars


----------



## AMD_Killer (27. August 2009)

Richtig so


----------



## Justin Bieber (27. August 2009)

ich kann das nicht zocken glaub ich (ich hab crysis mit 12 fps durchgezockt)

es war der horror

und im multiplayer teil würd ich mit meinen fps raten total abstürtzen


----------



## N1lle (27. August 2009)

Battlefield Bad Company und Skate 2 on XBOX 360


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

medal of honor airborne... achtet bitte auf meine signatur


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (24. September 2009)

Wolfenstein uncut Edition


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. September 2009)

derzeit zocke ich HAWX.
frühe viel Commanche 4, ein wenig Doom 2 und kurzzeitig mal Quake 4.


----------



## nulchking (26. September 2009)

Hearts of Iron 3 und Red Faction Guerilla sowie manchmal Wolfenstein uncut


----------



## Phil_5 (27. September 2009)

Heroes over Europe 
Nebenbei auch noch COD WaW (derzeit hauptsächlich die neue Zombie Map)


----------



## Pommes (27. September 2009)

Ut 3 & gta iv


----------



## Janny (27. September 2009)

GTA IV, hab ich ma wieder Lust drauf


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. September 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky, weil ja bald der neue Teil rauskommt

greetz


----------



## Doney (10. Oktober 2009)

wasn hier los... zockt ihr nich mehr? es sind ferien...

ich zocke ein spiel das ich aufgrund diverser gründe hier nicht nennen darf


----------



## mr_sleeve (10. Oktober 2009)

es sind keine Ferien (zumindest bei uns ) aber das is mir eh egal hab den Thread grad eben gesehen und trage hier meinen Teil bei, während ich sage das ich atm MW zock da Modern Warfare *2* ja bald kommt


----------



## Justin Bieber (10. Oktober 2009)

c&c 3,fuel,modernwarfare,alarmsutfe rot 3


----------



## kry0 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hab Far Cry 2 wieder rausgekramt... Mit Widescrren Fix und allem pipapo...
Ich Liebe es, mit dem Scharfschützengewehr sinnlos durchs Gebüsch zu pirschen, und bei feinstem Elektro die Gegner ausm Hinterhalt zu hitten


----------



## Pommes (10. Oktober 2009)

Trackmania Nations Forever


----------



## RedBrain (10. Oktober 2009)

Rollcage


----------



## Janny (11. Oktober 2009)

GTA IV, bockt zurzeit wieder richtig


----------



## Jason197666 (11. Oktober 2009)

RISEN als Ordenskrieger.......
mal gucken wie das ist......xD


Gr33tz...Jason


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich zock im mom eig fast gar nix mehr, nur noch icq und surfen^^ aber ansonsten wenn ich bock hab natürlich COD4 !


----------



## Doney (11. Oktober 2009)

heut wird risen angezockt ^^


----------



## Two-Face (11. Oktober 2009)

Unreal Tournament 3. Is Grundprogramm bei mir.


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. Oktober 2009)

ich zock seit ner Zeit gegen meinen Bruder wieder Flat Out 2 (Derby)


----------



## Doney (11. Oktober 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> ich zock seit ner Zeit gegen meinen Bruder wieder Flat Out 2 (Derby)



stimmt das is geil...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> heut wird risen angezockt ^^


Habe es Heute auch schon mal angezockt und bin sehr Überrascht.
Es ist um Welten besser als ich dachte.
Ansonsten, habe ich mal Fifa 10 getestet und beschlossen "PES ist bestimmt um einiges besser!".


----------



## moddingfreaX (11. Oktober 2009)

Im Moment warte ich noch auf Modern Warfare 2 und vertreibe mir aktuell meine Zeit lieber mit Klassikern wie Ghost Recon:AW2 o.ä.
Alle anderen aktuellen Spiele reizen mich leider nicht.


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Oktober 2009)

Zombie Mod COD WaW


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Oktober 2009)

Pure (10Euro bei Saturn), The Witcher EE und auf der Wii die Metroid Prime Reihe


----------



## roadgecko (12. Oktober 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 4 und Gran Turismo 5 PL.


----------



## RedBrain (15. Oktober 2009)

PC KAISER @ D-Fend (Dos-Box mit GUI-Oberfläche)

Das Spiel stirbt nie!!!


----------



## computertod (15. Oktober 2009)

Open Arena
CS 1.6
und Racer 0.57 geiles Spiel, vor allem mit dem BMW 325E


----------



## Two-Face (15. Oktober 2009)

Nach Need for Speed: Shift wieder Need for Speed: Most Wanted.
Und Batman: Arkham Asylum, sowie Battlefield 2 und Unreal Tournament 3.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Oktober 2009)

Arma2 und Fifa 2010 auf der XBox 360
und online COD4


----------



## boss3D (15. Oktober 2009)

^^ Seit wann gibt es ArmA2 für die Xbox 360? Das Game wurde zwar auch für die MS-Konsole angekündigt, ist meines Wissens nach bis jetzt aber nur für PC erschienen. Meinst du vielleicht OF2?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (15. Oktober 2009)

CS 1.6; CSS

Da mein PC grad flöten gegangen ist kann ich nicht Crysis oder so was spielen )=

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (15. Oktober 2009)

Operation Flashpoint II
und nebenbei Stalker Clear Sky online


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Oktober 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Seit wann gibt es ArmA2 für die Xbox 360? Das Game wurde zwar auch für die MS-Konsole angekündigt, ist meines Wissens nach bis jetzt aber nur für PC erschienen. Meinst du vielleicht OF2?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

OK einfacher für dich Arma2 und COD4 für den PC und Fifa auf der 360


----------



## grubsnek (15. Oktober 2009)

Resident Evil 5


----------



## Sesfontain (15. Oktober 2009)

Shift demo  die Full muss langsam mal her


----------



## JC88 (15. Oktober 2009)

Anno 1404 Endlosgame

und zurzeit wiedermal airline tycoon deluxe


----------



## TwilightAngel (15. Oktober 2009)

Divinity II


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt wird erstmal FEAR installiert.


----------



## vAro (16. Oktober 2009)

Street Fighter 4 für nebenbei und "hauptberuflich" Risen


----------



## superman1989 (16. Oktober 2009)

ok ich zocke zur zeit:

 nfs "schit "

heros over europe

resedent teufel 5

und online battelfeld heros ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Oktober 2009)

Erster Eindruck: FEAR rockt. 
Nicht so gut wie ein CoD 4, aber lustig.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Erster Eindruck: FEAR rockt. .



Da bist du aber spät dran. Das Game gibt's doch schon seit November 2005.
CoD4 ist besser, aber finde ich nicht so spannend und hat auch keine so coole Atmosphäre wie F.E.A.R., geschweige denn eine so gute KI


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Oktober 2009)

Spiele seit heute OF2


----------



## Doney (16. Oktober 2009)

ich wollt ja ma endlich gothic 3 götterdämmerung spieln... mmh...


----------



## joraku (17. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ich wollt ja ma endlich gothic 3 götterdämmerung spieln... mmh...




Anschauen willst du es dir. Ob spielen, also entspannt und dabei genießen schon geht?


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

frag ich mich halt auch 

ma schaun


----------



## CeresPK (18. Oktober 2009)

na was zock ich derzeit am liebsten?


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

doch nich etwa geschwindigkeitsverlangen umschalt...


----------



## Janny (18. Oktober 2009)

Sagt alles oder ? ich liebe das Spiel


----------



## Two-Face (18. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, gibt kein besseres Computerpsiel


----------



## roga01 (18. Oktober 2009)

Company of Heroes Tales of Valor (über LAN auch richtig )


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Oktober 2009)

NFS Shift
Hab gerade die NFS World Tour durchgespielt.


----------



## mr_sleeve (18. Oktober 2009)

Call of Duty 5


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. Oktober 2009)

Far Cry 1 und Flatout ,aber nur online


----------



## dodo88 (20. Oktober 2009)

Im Moment Fallout 3 und NFS Shift .


----------



## Psycho Dad (20. Oktober 2009)

Fallout 3, GTA IV Online, Race Driver Grid Online


----------



## Lone Starr (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi @ All,

also momentan habe ich mal wieder meinen alten Game Cube rausgekramt und zocke mal wieder Resident Evil 4, Race Driver Grid muss ich auch mal wieder Online zocken.


----------



## DarkMo (21. Oktober 2009)

BF2 ^^ un nebenher noch bf2142


----------



## gharbi_sam (21. Oktober 2009)

Resident Evil 5, einfach geil !


----------



## Bang0o (21. Oktober 2009)

pr, tow2, mow


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2009)

*Jack Keane*(Gold Edition)
Eigentlich wollte ich ja The Whispered World kaufen, aber da ist wohl die Erstauflage gerade weg und die Zweite noch nicht im Handel.


----------



## Doney (21. Oktober 2009)

dieser verrückte winter... weiß gar ne was ich zuerst zocken soll 

in planung

- dead space
- risen
- dragon age origins
- prototype
- modern warfare 2
- assasins creed 2
- gothic 4
- mmmh. empire total war habsch auch noch net...

ich komm nich hinterher


----------



## Doney (22. Oktober 2009)

dead space vorerst


----------



## Opheliac (22. Oktober 2009)

Dow2 - Der Letzte Widerstand


----------



## DoomHeidi (22. Oktober 2009)

Dead Space is geil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

DoomHeidi schrieb:


> Dead Space is geil.


 
Miese Steuerung.


----------



## DoomHeidi (22. Oktober 2009)

Ne fand ich jetzt nicht so.ok was ungewöhnlich,hab mich aber schnell reingefunden.Überlege ob ich es nochmal durchzocke.


----------



## Doney (22. Oktober 2009)

wie mach ich denn eien zero g sprung???


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Oktober 2009)

COD4, Battlefield2 und ich bin am experimentieren Shift zum laufen zu kriegen.


----------



## Doney (23. Oktober 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> ich bin am experimentieren Shift zum laufen zu kriegen.




ich genauso 

ich bin  dermaßen sauer auf EA


----------



## gharbi_sam (23. Oktober 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> und ich bin am experimentieren Shift zum laufen zu kriegen.



Und ich auch, das nervt mich tierisch, ich hab schon Resident Evil 5 durch, wollte mal zur abwechslung Shift zocken...

Bitte sagt bescheid wenn ihr eine loesung finden solltet  !


----------



## Doney (23. Oktober 2009)

es gibt genug...hab ich schonmal gepostet 

guckst du hier

aber nix klappt bei mir


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Oktober 2009)

Shift läuft nicht? Wie geil.. 

Ach ja, FEAR rockt derbe.


----------



## hzdriver (24. Oktober 2009)

ich mag Strategie also , C&C , Anno , DoW , mfg


----------



## joraku (24. Oktober 2009)

Grid Demo    
Irgendwie hat das Spiel  was.


----------



## Nightgun (24. Oktober 2009)

Fallout3 , C&C3 + addon , Alarmstufe Rot3, Dead Space, Warcraft3 + addon


----------



## Janny (24. Oktober 2009)

CoD4, komm ich garnicht mehr von weg


----------



## Th3 GhOst (24. Oktober 2009)

CoD4 wird jetzt auch wieder angeschissen ^^


----------



## kuki122 (24. Oktober 2009)

> CoD4 wird jetzt auch wieder angeschissen^^




CoD 5, GTA IV, NFS Shift, NFS Carbon


----------



## Th3 GhOst (24. Oktober 2009)

Jaja is gut 
angeschmissen
meine tastatur wollte das M nicht reinschrieben xD


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Oktober 2009)

Habe ich schon mal erwähnt, dass FEAR rockt?  Vor allen Dingen um die Uhrzeit.. 
Ist ja aber mal extrem, wie lange das Spiel dauert..


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab wieder Colin McRae Dirt raufgeschmissen  da ich Resident Evil 5 schon durschhabe ...

Eigentlich wollte ich The Witcher wieder zocken, aber das spiel ist sowas von lang


----------



## superman1989 (27. Oktober 2009)

Grad 5 Stunden battelfeld heros gezockt 

man man man ist ja schon wieder 4 Uhr - ich sollte schlafen gehn +_+


----------



## Justin Bieber (27. Oktober 2009)

red faction guerilla....so ein geiles game


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. Oktober 2009)

Grad 3 stunden Resident Evil 5 gezockt, dieses spiel ist auch ein zeit-dieb 

Ich gehe jetzt pennen, noch eine kleine runde


----------



## joraku (27. Oktober 2009)

Assassins Creed @ PC


----------



## Nixtreme (27. Oktober 2009)

ich zock jetzt wieder COD2 im Multi, um die guten alten Zeiten zu ehren


----------



## Slim1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab die letzten zwei tage Der Pate 2 gezockt und jetzt werde ich dann mal wieder Crysis spielen


----------



## Doney (27. Oktober 2009)

ich werd mich jetz wohl ma an götterdämmerung wagen xD

wünscht mir glück


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (28. Oktober 2009)

mhh, zurzeit Combat Arms, Fiesta und Mafia.
Hin und wieder mal Wolfenstein Enemy Teritorry und CoD2


----------



## AMD_Killer (29. Oktober 2009)

Nfs Shift ^^


----------



## Axi (29. Oktober 2009)

GTA4 Fuel und Re5 ^^


----------



## Doney (3. November 2009)

anno 1404... das macht soooooooooo süchtig


----------



## Two-Face (6. November 2009)

STAR WARS: Empire at War. Mit Mod bockt sich's wieder


----------



## debalz (6. November 2009)

Also ich komm nicht los von PES 6, an das 2010er muss ich mich noch gewöhnen; ansonsten

NFS Shift
Tropico 3
Crysis Warhead


----------



## King_Sony (6. November 2009)

Cod4 online. aber habs auf Ps3 da sich mein Pc nicht zum spielen eignet.
LG Sony


----------



## Opheliac (6. November 2009)

Star Wars The Force Unleashed


----------



## Janny (6. November 2009)

CoD4 wie bekloppt


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. November 2009)

Dark Messiah of Might and Magic ma wieder 
Außerdem Guild Wars und Torchlight
Dragon Age folgt am WE


----------



## Whoosaa (6. November 2009)

@ Janny: 1on1?


----------



## Caspar (6. November 2009)

Oblivion


----------



## RaggaMuffin (6. November 2009)

werde ab dem 12.11.09 wieder sehr viel zeit in ein game investieren...
call of duty modern warfare 2


----------



## Whoosaa (7. November 2009)

F.E.A.R. 2 gerade durch - gut, leider nicht ganz so gut wie Teil 1.
Vor allem Mortales oder wie der heißt ist ja mal genial, in der Szene, wo man aus dem APC (oder so) kurz vorm Ende schiessen muss, diese Action-Script-Sequenz, und er ruft so alle möglichen geilen Sachen rein wie "Oh yeah, motherfucker!" und "Take that, fuckers!" ..  ^^


----------



## feivel (7. November 2009)

Trine.

weils so selten gute JumpNruns für den PC gibt


----------



## Doney (7. November 2009)

götterdämmerung auf niedrigster grafik

warum tu ich mir das an... naja.. bald habsch ja dragon age


----------



## TerrorTomato (7. November 2009)

Realität^^

hab ich ausm keller ausgraben. grafik und Physik einmalig und lauft auf jedem PC. gibt allerdings nur ein singleplayer-modus und spielt sich nur aus der ego-Perspektive. die story ist öfters mal was langweilig, aber ansonsten OK. Cheats bzw. trainer hab ich zwar gefunden wie "bankraub" sind aber recht riskant da dieser schnell aufällt und dann von Sever für ein Paar jahre gebannt wird.


----------



## Two-Face (7. November 2009)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Realität^^
> 
> hab ich ausm keller ausgraben. grafik und Physik einmalig und lauft auf jedem PC. gibt allerdings nur ein singleplayer-modus und spielt sich nur aus der ego-Perspektive. die story ist öfters mal was langweilig, aber ansonsten OK. Cheats bzw. trainer hab ich zwar gefunden wie "bankraub" sind aber recht riskant da dieser schnell aufällt und dann von Sever für ein Paar jahre gebannt wird.



Du musst mal den Godmode-Cheat (Alkoholrausch) eingeben.


----------



## Janny (7. November 2009)

CoD5 Singleplayer


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. November 2009)

Machinarium
Final Fantasy XII
PacMan auf der WII


----------



## Spikos (8. November 2009)

Borderlands... und RL.. aber im RL auch nur die guten Sachen (-Schule,+Frauen)


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (8. November 2009)

Also ich zock zur Zeit Crysis, Grid, In Famous und Uncharted 2 (PS3)


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. November 2009)

GTR-Evolution! Auf der Nordschleife fahr ich am liebsten!


----------



## killbill (9. November 2009)

ich zocke zur zeit PES 10

mfg killbill


----------



## Bu11et (9. November 2009)

GTA IV und S.T.A.K.ER. SoC. Jezt kommt CoP dazu .


----------



## iceman650 (9. November 2009)

GTA4, PES10 demo *hüstel*,  für den rest gibts ja meinen xfire banner^^


----------



## xb@x360 (9. November 2009)

Gta The Lost and Dammed 

Gta - The Balled of Gay Tony

CoD 6- Modern Warfare 2

GrEEtz


----------



## Janny (10. November 2009)

CoD MW2, grad bis Tag 4 gezockt, gleich zur arbeit, dannach gehts weiter


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (10. November 2009)

mw2 online


----------



## Janny (11. November 2009)

CoD Singleplayer durch
jetzt Multi


----------



## Doney (11. November 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> CoD Singleplayer durch
> jetzt Multi



wie lang haste gebraucht? 

gruß!


----------



## Janny (11. November 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> wie lang haste gebraucht?
> 
> gruß!



7 Stunden ungefähr..


----------



## vAro (12. November 2009)

cod6 gefolgt von sf4


----------



## darksplinter (12. November 2009)

sf4?

Ich zock gerade noch schnell COD4 durch^^
Bevor ich heute Abend oder morgen früh mir COD6 hol


----------



## Killerzwerg73 (12. November 2009)

COD 4 Multiplayer(COD 6 kommt mir net ins Haus, gerade Dedicated Server für Lans sind mir sau wichtig. Davon abgesehn bin ich net 18 und hab kein Bock jemanden zu bitten mir das zu kaufen)


----------



## Two-Face (12. November 2009)

Killerzwerg73 schrieb:


> COD 4 Multiplayer(COD 6 kommt mir net ins Haus, gerade Dedicated Server für Lans sind mir sau wichtig. Davon abgesehn bin ich net 18 und hab kein Bock jemanden zu bitten mir das zu kaufen)



Eltern fragen. Bezahlen tust du, den Ausweis legt die Mutter hin
Aber wenn du noch keine 18 bist, wie bist du dann an CoD4 gekommen?


----------



## Janny (12. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eltern fragen. Bezahlen tust du, den Ausweis legt die Mutter hin
> Aber wenn du noch keine 18 bist, wie bist du dann an CoD4 gekommen?



Ich bin auch erst 17, und habs trotzdem, die kassierin von Saturn hat nochnichtmal nach meinem ausweis gefragt.


----------



## Two-Face (12. November 2009)

Früher haben wir Games immer von jemand anders kaufen lassen bzw. ihm das Geld gegeben.

In der 6. Klasse hatte ich 'nen Kumpel, der war gerade mal 12 und sah aus wie 17 oder so, der hat im Laden jedes Game gekriegt, das er wollte.


----------



## Doney (13. November 2009)

dragon age!!!!!


----------



## computertod (13. November 2009)

seit gestern NFS Porsche
bin im Karrieremodus grade mein 911 RS 2.7


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (13. November 2009)

Borderlands


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. November 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Borderlands



dito!


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. November 2009)

Dead Space


----------



## darksplinter (13. November 2009)

Endlich Cod 6 MW2


----------



## DarkMo (14. November 2009)

pcghx-forum lesen! >< ma guggn wann ichs durch hab ^^


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (14. November 2009)

ich zock zur Zeit eigentlich nur irgendwelche Adventure um mich zu entspannen


----------



## Puet (14. November 2009)

Risen
Atlantica Online OpenBeta


----------



## roga01 (14. November 2009)

Risen


----------



## Xrais (14. November 2009)

Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Stevii (14. November 2009)

Cod 4 
Cod 6
Trackmania
Pes 2010
Counterstrike Source
Battlefield 2 


Photoshop


----------



## Justin Bieber (17. November 2009)

modern warfare 2 gestern durchgezockt


----------



## Doney (17. November 2009)

dragon age origins !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JC88 (17. November 2009)

MW2 Multiplayer
Emergency 4 - Winterbergmod Ver. 6.9 + FMS-Tool


----------



## gharbi_sam (17. November 2009)

Dead Space gerade durchgezockt, twin sector installiert


----------



## Janny (17. November 2009)

MW2 Multiplayer


----------



## feivel (17. November 2009)

NFS Shift (demo) -> vielleicht kommt da noch die Vollversion


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. November 2009)

Ich spiele Nexuiz, Crysis, CS 1.6.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (18. November 2009)

MW2 im Multiplayer^^
Megagame!


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (24. November 2009)

Ich zock Momentan wieder (man beachte auf dem PC) Burnout Paradise. Macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## joraku (24. November 2009)

Mirror's Edge

wieder, das zweite mal nach der Erstverönffentlichung.


----------



## Bu11et (24. November 2009)

MW 2, Call of Pripyat und GTA IV.


----------



## Justin Bieber (24. November 2009)

die brothers in arms trilogie


----------



## Anti-terroa (24. November 2009)

MW 2, Borderlands und crysis wars^^


----------



## Da_Frank (24. November 2009)

COD4 nach wie vor - bestes spiel.


----------



## gharbi_sam (1. Dezember 2009)

(endlich !) Modern Warfare 2


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Dezember 2009)

Final Fantasy XII auf der PlayStation2
Twilight Princess und P.N.03 auf der Wii

...erkennt man mal wieder die Vorteile von Konsolen


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Dezember 2009)

Dirt2 / CS / Warcraft3 - kommt alles mal dran


----------



## nulchking (5. Dezember 2009)

Modern Warfare 2


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Dezember 2009)

Test Drive Unlimited mit meinem G25 und der H-Schaltung macht das einfach fun!


----------



## Hate (5. Dezember 2009)

zuletzt hab ich Risen und Hellgate: London gespielt... sobald mein PC nächste Woche in meinem Zimmer steht werd ich wohl endlich

- Sacred 2 zocken können - das liegt jetzt schon seit Release inner Schublade  
- Left4Dead2
- Mordern Warfare
- GTA 4 

und Assassins Creed wird dann wohl auch endlich aus der Schublade kommen^^. Denke mal wenn ich das alles durch habe kann ich mir gleich AC II kaufen und dort loslegen...


----------



## AMD_Killer (5. Dezember 2009)

Endlich MW2


----------



## Janny (5. Dezember 2009)

MW2 Sabotage


----------



## gemCraft (5. Dezember 2009)

Jeden Moment wieder CoDMW2 MP


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Dezember 2009)

Dirt 2 nicht mehr.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem _The Force Unleashed _mit meinem System nicht laufen will (), _Empire at War - _hab mal wieder Bock gehabt, Sternenzerstörer auf arme, wehrlose Rebellen zu hetzen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Dezember 2009)

George Lucas hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. Erst liefs nicht, dann gings und trotzdem ist das Spiel nicht besser als auf der Konsole, wo es das schon seit einem Jahr gibt.
Wo sind die 15GB hin, ich sehe nichts?


----------



## Two-Face (6. Dezember 2009)

War ja auch net anders zu erwarten.
Wie war das, LucasArts wollte doch erst kürzlich ein neues STAR-WARS-Spiel ankündigen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Dezember 2009)

Na ja Old Republic ist ja angekündigt, aber erst Ende 2011.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Dezember 2009)

Nein, ich rede davon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Dezember 2009)

Ach so, na ja, Battlefront hat mich noch nie wirklich interessiert.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Dezember 2009)

_Battlefront 1 _und _2 _haben schon ziemlich Spaß gemacht, waren aber leider nicht das erhoffte Weltall-_Battlefield_


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Dezember 2009)

Das waren immer irgendwelche Schlachtfelder, die man von den Filmen kennt, oder?


----------



## Two-Face (6. Dezember 2009)

Auch. Gab hauptsächlich Maps, die zwar den Orten aus dem Filmen nachempfunden sind, an denen aber nie Schlachten stattgefunden haben - Tatooine zum Beispiel. 
Leider waren die Schlachten allesamt sehr hektisch - Taktik fehlte teils vollkommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Dezember 2009)

Nun, so'n Fan davon war ich ja eh davon nicht.


----------



## rabit (6. Dezember 2009)

Also ich zocke grad, Boarderlands(langweilig), OverlordII (super und funny), Hawx (mal was anderes),
Wolfenstein (Wenn nix besseres zu tun gibt spiele ich es mal), Dragon Age origins (Sehr langwierig und viel Sucherei im Turm)


----------



## JC88 (6. Dezember 2009)

EM4 + Winterberg-Mod 7.0


----------



## Justin Bieber (8. Dezember 2009)

ich werde gleich mal Turok antesten...hoffe es ist ein gutes game


----------



## Nico88 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich zocke grad Overlord II und CoD Modern Warfare 2, dazu noch ein stück UT 3 + Halo


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mich drann gemacht alle CoD Teile durchzuzocken  

(also nochmal)


----------



## Janny (8. Dezember 2009)

CoD4


----------



## darksplinter (8. Dezember 2009)

3D S** Villa 2 

Ich find den Editor cool xD


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Dezember 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> CoD4



Back to the roots?


----------



## feivel (8. Dezember 2009)

Tomb Raider Underworld.


----------



## Janny (8. Dezember 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Back to the roots?



 Nach "langer" zeit hab ich am WE wieder CoD4 gespielt, und finds einfach geiler als denn CoD6 MP. CoD4 ist einfach am besten !


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Dezember 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Nach "langer" zeit hab ich am WE wieder CoD4 gespielt, und finds einfach geiler als denn CoD6 MP. CoD4 ist einfach am besten !



Musst dir mal die Xfire-Zeiten anschauen. Einmal war CoD 6 ganz nah an CoD 4 rangekommen - das waren die Tage nach dem Release. 
Seitdem ist es wieder im Fallen, mittlerweile ist schon CoD 2 wieder vor CoD 6..


----------



## Doney (8. Dezember 2009)

heißt das nu eig. CoD6?

ich denk das darf man nich sagen 

hier hatten sich doch welche aufgeregt dass es nich mehr zur Call of Duty reihe gehört...


----------



## Two-Face (8. Dezember 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> heißt das nu eig. CoD6?
> 
> ich denk das darf man nich sagen
> 
> hier hatten sich doch welche aufgeregt dass es nich mehr zur Call of Duty reihe gehört...



*seufz* ......also nochmal: es heißt: _Call of Duty *6*: Modern Warfare 2_
Hoffentlich haben's jetzt alle begriffen


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Dezember 2009)

Es ist Call of Duty 6, basta. Steht ja auch groß "Call of Duty" auf dem Cover.


----------



## Doney (8. Dezember 2009)

und wer hat dann den Sch**ß mit: "das is kein CoD rausgehaun?!" 

mannmannmann


----------



## M1ng1 (10. Dezember 2009)

COD6 warfire2
NFS Pro street
CS 1.6
und GTA4 zum flashen


----------



## kuki122 (10. Dezember 2009)

dat heißt Modern Warfare 2 

@TOPIC

GTA IV
CoD 6 MW2
NFS Shift

CoD4 online


----------



## RedBrain (10. Dezember 2009)

Borderlands


----------



## gharbi_sam (10. Dezember 2009)

Borderlands gestern angeschmissen


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Borderlands ist schon lange Geschichte, zuviel Rollenspielelemente drinne. Das verwäscht nur einen Ego Shotter, hat man ja bei Stalker und Far Cry 2 gesehen.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Dezember 2009)

kuki122 schrieb:


> dat heißt Modern Warfare 2



Warfire ist aber auch 'ne interessante Alternative.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (10. Dezember 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 hört sich einfach besser an als _Call of Duty_ an. Schaut euch doch mal die Übersetzungen von Duty an =D

LEO Ergebnisse für "Duty"

Ruf des Einfuhrzolls


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (10. Dezember 2009)

Avatar....


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

avatar? un wie isses?

ich zock prototyp... *lefz* GTA für gestörte... aber es macht halt einfach bock


----------



## SilentKilla (14. Dezember 2009)

EVE Online und wenns mal schnell gehen soll Plants vs. Zombies über Steam


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Dezember 2009)

Zelda - Spirit Tracks -> geilo 
Final Fantasy Chrystal Chronicles: My Life As a Darklord -> sehr lustig und spaßig für nur 10Euro


----------



## roadgecko (16. Dezember 2009)

CS Source


----------



## Raeven (16. Dezember 2009)

Crysis War online !!! Hoffentlich bald die Fortsetzung.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Dezember 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> CS Source



Dito.


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (18. Dezember 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Dito.



Doppel Dito 

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Dezember 2009)

Babylon-Ganja schrieb:


> Doppel Dito



Wahnsinn. 
Langsam habe ich allerdings schon wieder die Schnauze voll davon, man springt einmal wo runter, es zieht einem 60 Leben ab, man kann ganz normal weiterlaufen, springt nochmal runter, zieht wieder 60 ab -> tot. COD4: du springst runter, dein Bildschirm blinkt rot, beruhigt sich wieder, springts nochmal, blinkt wieder, beruhigt sich auch wieder. Kannste den ganzen Tag machen. Ist einfach mal so viel realistischer als CS..


----------



## joraku (18. Dezember 2009)

CS kann man eh nicht dauerzocken. 

@ T: Trackmania Nations Forever


----------



## Janny (19. Dezember 2009)

immernoch CoD4  wird einfach nie langweilig


----------



## Siffer81 (19. Dezember 2009)

Herr der Ringe Online, und ab und zu bissel Modern Warfare2


----------



## -NTB- (19. Dezember 2009)

crysis war und halo

auf xbox immer fifa


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. Dezember 2009)

Avatar und danach Fallout 3- Game of the year edition


----------



## iceman650 (19. Dezember 2009)

Pes10 und Trackmania Nations forever


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Dezember 2009)

MW2 und Stalker COP


----------



## msdd63 (22. Dezember 2009)

Colin McRae Dirt 2


----------



## Niamne (22. Dezember 2009)

Ist Dirt 2 gut? Hab' hier noch einen Gutschein liegen, um das runterzuladen und zu daddeln.


----------



## roga01 (22. Dezember 2009)

Cryostasis


----------



## msdd63 (23. Dezember 2009)

Kirschlein schrieb:


> Ist Dirt 2 gut? Hab' hier noch einen Gutschein liegen, um das runterzuladen und zu daddeln.



Hohlen!!! Dirt 2 ist der Hammer. Das beste Rennspiel was es zur Zeit gibt. Perfekte Präsentation, Hammer Grafik, Hammer Sound und riesen Umfang.


----------



## Stonnor (23. Dezember 2009)

Left 4 Dead. Und ab morgen Left 4 Dead 2^^. Danach heißt es warten auf Dead Space 2.


----------



## NCphalon (23. Dezember 2009)

AoE3 TAD


----------



## klyer (23. Dezember 2009)

GTA 4 mit Mods (Audi S5, Nissan...) macht voll spass und sieht auch toll aus...
Wer es mal selber ausprobieren will  -> Link

und hier noch ein paar Bilder:


->im Anhang ein paar Bilder<-


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde dir empfehlen, die Bilder so schnell wie möglich kleiner zu machen (max. 900px breit/ 800px hoch) bevor es ein mod tut


----------



## klyer (23. Dezember 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen, die Bilder so schnell wie möglich kleiner zu machen (max. 900px breit/ 800px hoch) bevor es ein mod tut



schon passiert


----------



## germanact (23. Dezember 2009)

eig. nur gta 4 skate 2 und cs


----------



## joraku (23. Dezember 2009)

Crysis & Assassins Creed


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (24. Dezember 2009)

klyer schrieb:


> GTA 4 mit Mods (Audi S5, Nissan...) macht voll spass und sieht auch toll aus...
> Wer es mal selber ausprobieren will  -> Link
> 
> und hier noch ein paar Bilder:
> ...



Zock ich auch gerade, nachdem es das noch vor 41 min. für unschlagbare *7,50€* bei Steam gab. 

MR.CHS


Edit

Ne halt, sehe gerade, es wurde verlängert. Ist also noch für den Preis zu haben... (also zuschlagen!^^)
Und Mirro's Edge kostet 3,73€.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Dezember 2009)

Fallout 3...

greetz


----------



## Janny (24. Dezember 2009)

klyer schrieb:


> GTA 4 mit Mods (Audi S5, Nissan...) macht voll spass und sieht auch toll aus...



Ich hab geilere 

Hab auch noch Bmw´s, Porsche, Smart usw.
Macht gleich viel mehr Spaß mit denn Autos


----------



## NoMad2048 (27. Dezember 2009)

GTA IV zocke ich zurzeit ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Dezember 2009)

Auch GTA 4 - endlich, nach den ganzen Anmeldestrapazen..


----------



## Two-Face (28. Dezember 2009)

GTA 4 leider nicht, der aktuellste Patch brachte auch nicht die erhoffte Performance-Steigerung, Himmeherrgott, ich könnte so über ATI und Rockstar ablästern


----------



## iceman650 (28. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich GTA4, wenn ich mir es nicht mit mods dafür zerschossen hätte^^
->deswegen: Trackmania Nations Forever und Anno1404


----------



## Bang0o (28. Dezember 2009)

A.C.E. 2
sehr geile mod für arma 2. jetzt auch mit der pla


----------



## Senfgurke (28. Dezember 2009)

Momentan eigentlich nur noch CoD 6.
Aber sobald mein Lenkrad da ist, wieder NFS Shift


----------



## joraku (28. Dezember 2009)

TM Forever
Crysis Wars

Homeworld 2 + Warlords  Hammerschlachten mit meinem Bruder per LAN!


----------



## Rizzard (28. Dezember 2009)

Fang jetzt mit The Witcher an. Besser spät als nie.


----------



## mofo45 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich zock 


Star Wars The Force Unleashed
GTA 4 
L4D2
X-men
und sonst nixx


----------



## Masterwana (31. Dezember 2009)

Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood und MW2


----------



## boss3D (31. Dezember 2009)

HL2 + CM10.10 natürlich ... 

Ab und zu auch eine Runde Most Wanted auf der Xbox 360.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Janny (31. Dezember 2009)

GT Proluge auf PS3 und CoD4 Multi auf PC, wie immer


----------



## Uziflator (31. Dezember 2009)

GW, CoD MW2, Dead Space


----------



## Rizzard (31. Dezember 2009)

Dragon Age - Zweiter Durchlauf


----------



## Wopkal (25. Januar 2010)

Nach Häufigkeit sortiert:
CoD MW2, Dead Space, Dirt 2, PES 2010, Kane & Lynch


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Januar 2010)

Noch immer MW2 und X3 TC


----------



## Sesfontain (25. Januar 2010)

Nfs Shift online


----------



## shila92 (25. Januar 2010)

F.E.A.R. noch mal ausgegraben...


----------



## Eifelsniper (25. Januar 2010)

Dirt 2


----------



## SA\V/ANT (26. Januar 2010)

League of Legends


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Januar 2010)

Borderlands nochmal, dieses Mal bleibt der Spielstand (hoffentlich) ganz


----------



## RedBrain (27. Januar 2010)

Need for Speed 2 SE 3Dfx Modus auf 1280x1024

Simulation statt Arcade Modus


----------



## Jogibär (28. Januar 2010)

NfS Shift auf der PS3, am PC zum x-ten Mal Dead Space und CoJ: Bound in Blood. Warte auf Dead Space 2 und Bioshock 2.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2010)

Heute CoD4 installiert, nach 2 Monaten endlich wieder 3 Runden MP gezockt, und gleich wieder runtergeschmissen, weil ich schon gemerkt habe, wie die Sucht wiederkommt..


----------



## computertod (29. Januar 2010)

NFS Shift und ein bisschen GTA VC, habs mal wieder ausgegraben^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (29. Januar 2010)

guild wars - nur m kumpel helfen
f.e.a.r bei interval 8 oder 9 - bockt sich


----------



## aurionkratos (29. Januar 2010)

Final Fantasy I


----------



## iceman650 (29. Januar 2010)

cod2 und cod4 online.


----------



## Janny (29. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Heute CoD4 installiert, nach 2 Monaten endlich wieder 3 Runden MP gezockt, und gleich wieder runtergeschmissen, weil ich schon gemerkt habe, wie die Sucht wiederkommt..



Jaaa.. das merke ich jeden Tag aufs Neue...


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Jaaa.. das merke ich jeden Tag aufs Neue...



Hehe.. 
Ich wollte doch mal ein 1on1 gegen dich machen, oder? Oder wars roadgecko? 
Naja, irgendwann müssen wir mal zusammen zocken.


----------



## Janny (29. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hehe..
> Ich wollte doch mal ein 1on1 gegen dich machen, oder? Oder wars roadgecko?
> Naja, irgendwann müssen wir mal zusammen zocken.



Ja, das stimmt.
Lässt sich wohl einrichten, Killhouse, 1 vs 1


----------



## marqstah (29. Januar 2010)

cod6  mw2 rockt schon, bis auf die spielesuche :>


----------



## Nomad (29. Januar 2010)

CoD 4 modern warfare
GTA San Andreas


----------



## Doney (31. Januar 2010)

batman arkham asylum... voll geil


----------



## MSPCFreak (31. Januar 2010)

Call Of Juarez 2 Bound In Blood
Borderlands


----------



## grubsnek (31. Januar 2010)

CoD Modern Warfare 2 Left 4 Dead 2 PES 2010 Star Wars: Force Unleashed


----------



## XeQfaN (31. Januar 2010)

Counter Strike 1.6


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Januar 2010)

Sudoku unter openSUSE


----------



## joraku (5. Februar 2010)

BC² Beta


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Februar 2010)

Mirror's Edge gerade durch - bockt.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (5. Februar 2010)

Assassins Creed 
F.E.A.R 

in einem Monat kommt ja zum Glück AC 2 , das werd ich mir gönnen


----------



## iceman650 (5. Februar 2010)

PES10 mit "El Grande" patch.
Die Deutsche Nationalmannschaft von '74 gegen Mönchengladbach von damals bockt derbe!


----------



## A3000T (6. Februar 2010)

Knights of the old Republic 2 - Macht immer mal wieder Laune, wenns net so verbuggt wäre.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Februar 2010)

Need for Speed Underground 2


----------



## computertod (6. Februar 2010)

Burnout Paradise, Shift, Crysis


----------



## Bu11et (8. Februar 2010)

Öhm haupsächlich BC²... ansonsten noch Dirt 2


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Februar 2010)

Noch immer X3 TC, man kommt davon einfach nicht los. Liegt bei mir bestimmt an den SG Schiffen.


----------



## feivel (9. Februar 2010)

Oblivion auf dem PC
Motorstorm Pacific Rift und Soul Calibur 4 auf der PS3


----------



## RedBrain (9. Februar 2010)

NFS U2 Autos tunen

>Opel Corsa 1.8
>Ford Mustang GT
>SUV


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Februar 2010)

BFBC² FTW! Aber lange kann ich Port Valdez nicht mehr sehen .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2010)

Zur Zeit eigentlich nur PS3, und dort Battlefield Bad Company 2 Demo (macht wirklich viel mehr Laune als die PC Version), sowie Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm für die PS3. 

Nebenbei am PC hin und wieder Gothic 3.


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Februar 2010)

Wie kann BC2 auf Konsole mehr Spaß machen? 

Die Grafik auf der PS3 ist im Vergleich zum PC nicht sehr schön anzusehen mal ganz abgesehen davon ist eine Controller-Steuerung für Egoshooter die Spaßbremse schlechthin. Ich sag nur "Kran-Feeling-Deluxe"


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Wie kann BC2 auf Konsole mehr Spaß machen?
> 
> Die Grafik auf der PS3 ist im Vergleich zum PC nicht sehr schön anzusehen mal ganz abgesehen davon ist eine Controller-Steuerung für Egoshooter die Spaßbremse schlechthin. Ich sag nur "Kran-Feeling-Deluxe"




Grafik ist wayne, man sitzt ja nicht 30cm vor der Glotze. 

Steuerung, gerade die ist perfekt umgesetzt  

Zumal es einfach mehr Spaß macht mit meinen Kumpels im Squad zu zocken und jede runde alle abzuziehen


----------



## gharbi_sam (9. Februar 2010)

Divinity II Ego Draconis


----------



## RedBrain (10. Februar 2010)

Cube 2 Sauerbraten - Trooper Edition


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (13. Februar 2010)

Modern Warfare 2
Obwohl mich Steam so nervt....


----------



## sds (13. Februar 2010)

BBC2
saboteru(nach den hauptmissionen sehhr langwilig)
dirt 2
resident evil 5
dazwischen immer wieder cod4


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Februar 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 und Star Trek Online


----------



## Arctosa (13. Februar 2010)

Mass Effect (1 !), Empire Total War und MW2 online. 
gelobt sind die Faschingsferien


----------



## heartcell (13. Februar 2010)

"The Void" und "the Path"^^


----------



## M4tthi4s (13. Februar 2010)

Dirt 2
Indiana Jones and the fate of Atlantis (einfach geniales Lucas Arts Adventure, endlich auch mit Sprachausgabe)
Trackmania United


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2010)

immernoch call of duty w@w , wolfenstein (us-version), f.e.a.r.2 , batman arkham asylum.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (13. Februar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Grafik ist wayne, man sitzt ja nicht 30cm vor der Glotze.
> 
> Steuerung, gerade die ist perfekt umgesetzt
> 
> Zumal es einfach mehr Spaß macht mit meinen Kumpels im Squad zu zocken und jede runde alle abzuziehen



Das Spiel ist genial, muss ich dir zustimmen nur leider kann ich mich net mit der Lautsteuerung anfreunden  Da is MW2 5 mal genauer


----------



## Low (13. Februar 2010)

Garnix...


----------



## A3000T (13. Februar 2010)

Discworld Noir


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. Februar 2010)

Plants vs. Zombies ftw , mal was anderes


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Februar 2010)

Bc2 Beta!


----------



## Two-Face (13. Februar 2010)

_Medal of Honor: Allied Assault: Spearhead_.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2010)

gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Plants vs. Zombies ftw , mal was anderes



das iss aber cool das spiel,meine liebste kommt da gar nich mehr von weg...suchtpotenzial garantiert


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. Februar 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> das iss aber cool das spiel,meine liebste kommt da gar nich mehr von weg...suchtpotenzial garantiert



Ja das merke ich langsam... Muss wohl demnaechst auch was "anstaendiges" auf meinem rechner schmeissen , vielleicht The Witcher nochmal durschzocken


----------



## Mister HighSetting (15. Februar 2010)

BC2 Beta, und dann später die Final !


----------



## Geko (15. Februar 2010)

Company of Heroes und CS 1.6


----------



## RedBrain (15. Februar 2010)

vorher C&C Tiberian Sun Feuersturm auf LAN gezockt, aber leider nicht durch, weil ich wieder TV gucken muss...


----------



## Flotter Geist (15. Februar 2010)

Far Cry mit 64Bit Patch und Content Pack


----------



## Two-Face (15. Februar 2010)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Far Cry mit 64Bit Patch und Content Pack



Wenn du's im Sommer zockst, bocht sich's noch mehr.


----------



## joraku (16. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du's im Sommer zockst, bocht sich's noch mehr.



Nene, das musste im Winter zocken, im Sommer sowas wie Lost Planet oder die Eislevel in Crysis. 
@ T: Crysis, Mirror's Edge


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (16. Februar 2010)

mass effect2 - sehr geil


----------



## Carvahall (16. Februar 2010)

Algodoo


----------



## kuki122 (16. Februar 2010)

HAWX
Dirt 2
GTA IV
CoD 4 Online
BF 2
CoD 6
CSS
CS 1.6
NFS Shift
Far Cry 2
Anno 1404 



Gruß,
Kuki


----------



## Janny (16. Februar 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> HAWX
> Dirt 2
> GTA IV
> CoD 4 Online
> ...



Kennste Real Life ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Februar 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Kennste Real Life ?



Ja hab ich auch mal gezogt war aber sch....  

F.E.A.R 2 , Grid , SupCom


----------



## Progs-ID (16. Februar 2010)

Ich werde demnächst auf jeden Fall die ganzen alten C&C-Teile durchzocken, die es ja zum Teil jetzt kostenlos gibt. 
Zuletzt habe ich Teeworlds gezockt.


----------



## Doney (17. Februar 2010)

The Witcher
Dead Space
Dirt 2


----------



## stefan.net82 (17. Februar 2010)

ut3 und den dauerbrenner resident evil5! was sonst?


----------



## Janny (17. Februar 2010)

CoD4 Multi, wie immer. Und Midnight Club L.A. auf PS3.


----------



## AMD_Killer (17. Februar 2010)

BFBC2 Anno 1701 und wie immer cod6 online


----------



## Michel1982 (17. Februar 2010)

*BIOSHOCK 2 *


MfG,

Michel


----------



## RedBrain (18. Februar 2010)

Ich habe das Spiel NFS Underground 2 einen Geschwindigkeitstest gemacht.

*Vauxhall Corsa 1.8:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf Tacho zeigts 369 Km/h an, maximal ist 372 Km/h.

Von 0 auf 100 Km/h: 6,83 sek
​


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel NFS Underground 2 einen Geschwindigkeitstest gemacht.
> 
> *Vauxhall Corsa 1.8:*
> 
> ...




Mitn Kumpel zusammen nen Drag Rennen mit 2 Skylines, schafft man >420kmh.


----------



## iceman650 (18. Februar 2010)

Dirt2, Mirrors Edge und natürlich der Dauerbrenner: PES10 mit community-patches


----------



## gharbi_sam (18. Februar 2010)

NFS Shift


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (18. Februar 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 Demo (heute das Abzeichen "spiele 1Tag im Multiplayer Modus" erhalten) dann würd ich ja gerne Modern Warfare 2 spielen nur leider ist meine Disc kaputt. Zum Glück krieg ich am Montag die Ersatz Disc


----------



## kuki122 (18. Februar 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Kennste Real Life ?



Was das?... Link? 



Das sind die Spiele, die ich momentan jeweils ca. 10 minuten in der WOCHE spiele, wenn es hoch kommt! 

Aber Momentan nur noch hier und da mal 
CoD 4 online


----------



## GxGamer (18. Februar 2010)

Momentan komme ich nicht von Star Trek Online los 
Ist wie das deutsche Fernsehen - 
billig-trashig und trotzdem boomts.


----------



## HolySh!t (18. Februar 2010)

Rollcagestage 2  10 Jahre alt und immernoch der Burner
Dann noch Bully und GTA4


----------



## \\alex (19. Februar 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Colin McRae: DiRT 2


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (19. Februar 2010)

Battlefield 2  ~ <3std
Battlefield 2142 ~ >1std
Battlefield Bad Company2 demo>
Riddick ~ <1 std 

bezieht sich auf std am tag   und ja ich hab nen real life aber da fahr ich zur Arbeit und wieder zurück


----------



## Blackheim (19. Februar 2010)

Drakensang - Am Fluss der Zeit 

Bioshock 2


----------



## boss3D (19. Februar 2010)

*Diablo 2* *LOD*_ (ist bei mir hier sowieso der Dauerrenner ) _und *The Witcher *_(zur Abwechslung mal auf Englisch)_ ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Februar 2010)

Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: The Chrystal Bearers

entgegen allen Bewertungen sehr geil, habe schon zwei Sätze Akkus verbraten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2010)

CSS mal wieder rausgekramt ^^


----------



## non_believer (23. Februar 2010)

Hab mal wieder The Witcher angefangen


----------



## DarkMo (23. Februar 2010)

immernoch die bfbc2 beta, jeden moment auskosten. so schön nölen konnt ich schon lang nich mehr, das freut ^^ nur nich die freundin xD naja, 2 tage - musse durch


----------



## joraku (23. Februar 2010)

Call of Duty 4
Am Samstag durchgespielt. 
Super Spiel, auch wenn es nur Schlauchlevels sind.
Vor allem die Schleich-/Snipermission in Tschynerbyl hat es mir angetan. Atmosphäre pur.


----------



## gharbi_sam (23. Februar 2010)

Rainbow Six Vegas 2


----------



## Loris (23. Februar 2010)

Grand Theft Auto 4 XD


----------



## Masterwana (23. Februar 2010)

Pure.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (23. Februar 2010)

Wieder CS:S, aber Zobie-Markten (zm). Macht mich irgendwie mehr an als L4D...


----------



## Flotter Geist (23. Februar 2010)

Ab Donnerstag AvP 3,liegt schon zu Hause auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## HolySh!t (23. Februar 2010)

BFH, scheiß Suchtspiel


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Februar 2010)

Arma2


----------



## Doney (26. Februar 2010)

partypoker 

suuuuucht


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Februar 2010)

Da ja die BETA von BC2 leider zu Ende ist, muss ich wohl HL2 mitm Cinematic-Mod weiterzocken. Aber n paar Ründchen Dead Space lassen sich sicher auch einschieben.


----------



## Fl_o (26. Februar 2010)

crysis (Wieder einmal ) 

CS:S ( jaja das spiel macht einfach süchtig) 

Left 4 dead 1 (laut Steam 800 Spielstunden)

Left 4 dead 2 (laut Steam 350 Spielstunden )

AVP naja ..


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. Februar 2010)

Immernoch Assassins Creed 
Werd bald auch mal wieder Dark Messiah durchspielen <3


----------



## Ahab (26. Februar 2010)

MW2 und neuerdings Supreme Commander ^^


----------



## Jörgi (26. Februar 2010)

Ich spiel im moment  CoD4, DoW Dark Crusade is alt macht aber immer noch bock


----------



## Wopkal (26. Februar 2010)

AvP -.-


----------



## Infin1ty (26. Februar 2010)

MW2, das bockt online richtig 

Morgen schön LAN, n paar Kumpels habens auch, das wird Dauergezockt


----------



## RedBrain (27. Februar 2010)

Half-Life 2eathmatch

auf
1280x1024x32 (75Hz)
Vsync on
24x AA (Egde detect*)
16x AF
AAA on.

Ruckelfaktor: Sehr gering.

*ATi only


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Februar 2010)

Fallout 3. 
Gibt's da irgendwelche empfehlenswerten Grafik-/Textur-Mods?


----------



## Pommes (28. Februar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Fallout 3.
> Gibt's da irgendwelche empfehlenswerten Grafik-/Textur-Mods?



On Mass. Fallout 3: Hi-Res-Bilder des HD-Texture-Packs plus Mouse-over - Fallout 3, Hi-Res-Bilder, HD Texture Packs, Mouse-over

Btt: Valve-Spiele, sind ja fast gleich


----------



## taks (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mal wieder Siedler 4 ausgepackt


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mal wieder am Swat 4 zocken.^^

Gibt es da ein paar Grafik-mods?


----------



## Ini (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mal wieder Fallout 3 am Laufen.


----------



## MKay (1. März 2010)

Gar nix mehr, da dieses  GTA 4 bzw Live mein Konto nicht runterladen kann!  Der Support-Mann sagt, Treiber neuinstallieren, DAS MACH ICH DOCH SCHON SEIT 4 TAGEN 
Und dann auchnoch: Sprache wird geändert, von wegen! Also echt


----------



## Infin1ty (1. März 2010)

Und seit heute Bioshock 

Etwas verstörend das Game, bockt sich aber


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. März 2010)

*Reallife*. Nettes Game muss ich sagen, gutes Gamplay, hervorragende KI, Grafik - ich sag euch HD ist ein schei*dreck dagegen! Was nur nervig werden kann, ist die Story. Nahe an der Wiederholung und es sind permanent Handlungsändernde Entscheidungen zu treffen. 



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. März 2010)

Bioshock 2

Ich bin gespannt, was hier im Thread abgeht, wenn Bf BC II draußen ist


----------



## shiwa77 (1. März 2010)

GTA IV und ab und zu MW2 Online.

Hab Bioshock ja leider durch...

Gruß
shiwa77


----------



## Infin1ty (1. März 2010)

Wer bock auf MW2 hat bitte adden... 

*Infin1ty32*
Ingame heiß ich : *WTX**|Infin1ty
*


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2010)

*KOTOR 2* lief plötzlich doch unter Win7 (ein paar Grafiktreiber vorher ist es immer sofort abgestürzt) also wird das erst einmal nachgeholt.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (1. März 2010)

Zock zu Zeit Venetica. Da sieht die Grafik selbst auf minimalen Details und niedrigster Auflösung noch erstaunlich gut aus. Alles auf High ist ein Augenschmaus.

Scarlett geht in Kämpfen so richtig ab.


----------



## Fl_o (2. März 2010)

Wieder mal Resident Evil 5 einfach tolles Game 

und Garrys Mod


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. März 2010)

BioShock 2


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2010)

BioMüll 2 habe ich schon durch komischerweise in V1.0 und ohne Abstürze. 
Ansonsten zock ich jetzt GTS (<- ja mir ist langweilig...)
Und bald zock ich dann Assassin's Creed 2.^^


----------



## Chris_ (6. März 2010)

das beste spiel was es gibt: CSS


----------



## Shi (6. März 2010)

CoD4, seid ich KOA auf meinem Lieblingsserver bin


----------



## joraku (6. März 2010)

Ich versuche Bad Company 2 zu spielen... der Hammer! 
Aber im Moment kämpfe ich noch nicht gegen Pixel, sondern gegen die Hard/ oder vielleicht auch Software.


----------



## boss3D (6. März 2010)

_The Witcher_ in English ... 

Klingt wirklich erstaunlich besser, als in Deutsch.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tin (6. März 2010)

Bad Company 2 und World in Conflict


----------



## Razzor (6. März 2010)

BFBC 2 
und

 Napoleon Total War


----------



## Mister HighSetting (10. März 2010)

Zurzeit ausschließlich Bad Company 2 .


----------



## vitka93 (10. März 2010)

Bad Company 2 und das Grandiose (aber uralte) Crysis , mit passender hardware macht es immer wieder spaß


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. März 2010)

Anno 1404, ohne Add-On natürlich


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2010)

vitka93 schrieb:


> B und das Grandiose (aber uralte) Crysis , mit passender hardware macht es immer wieder spaß



Wie kann man nur Crysis als uralt bezeichnen.
Sowas wie "_Quake_" oder "_Unreal_" ist uralt, aber doch nicht Crysis.


----------



## feivel (10. März 2010)

richtig retro


----------



## Battlejoe (14. März 2010)

Hab mir letztens die Sim City 4 Deluxe von Saturn mitgenommen.
Richtig cool


----------



## gharbi_sam (14. März 2010)

Trackmania Nations Forever

Ich habe schon viel ueber das spiel gehoert, jetzt bin ich endlich dazu gekommen es zu probieren, ist schon geil, macht verdammt suechtig


----------



## tickymick (14. März 2010)

Fast nur DotA, manchmal auch Neverwinter Nights 2


----------



## Doney (14. März 2010)

Empire TW... fetzt iwie^^


----------



## ATTNTAAT (14. März 2010)

Uralt (und kein Scherz) = Pacman


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. März 2010)

Shift und MW2


----------



## Benne123 (15. März 2010)

Battlejoe schrieb:


> Hab mir letztens die Sim City 4 Deluxe von Saturn mitgenommen.
> Richtig cool



Hahaha ich auch 
Macht so Laune!

Zocken tu ich nicht viel im Moment.
Ab und zu mal Battlefield 2 oder 2142.
Hab hier BC2 liegen, aber es ist immer noch eingeschweisst und ich überlege, das Spiel wieder umzutauschen *duck und weg*
Lohnt sich das Spiel im Gegensatz zu den alten BFs?


----------



## Janny (18. März 2010)

NfS Shift. Komm ich grade nicht mehr von weg


----------



## joraku (18. März 2010)

Benne123 schrieb:


> Hab hier BC2 liegen, aber es ist immer noch eingeschweisst und ich überlege, das Spiel wieder umzutauschen *duck und weg*
> Lohnt sich das Spiel im Gegensatz zu den alten BFs?



Wenn es bei dir läuft auf jeden Fall!


----------



## shila92 (18. März 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## Bääängel (19. März 2010)

Mass Effect und Windows Schach


----------



## computertod (19. März 2010)

GTA San Andreas


----------



## Whoosaa (21. März 2010)

Real Life.


----------



## Janny (21. März 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Real Life.



Und, macht´s Spaß ?


----------



## Ahab (21. März 2010)

BFBC2. Und ich bin relativ enttäuscht. Die gebotene Optik steht in einem unverschämt frechen Verhältinis zu den Ressourcen die dafür gefressen werden müssen... Es sieht fast schlechter aus als Cod4 und spielt sich dabei wie Crysis seinerzeit auf meiner 8800GT


----------



## Whoosaa (22. März 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Und, macht´s Spaß ?



Is kompliziert, gibt so viele Antwortmöglichkeiten, wenn man auf NPC's Menschen trifft..


----------



## SolidBadBoy (23. März 2010)

also ich hab mir BC2 geholt und zock ab und zu


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2010)

Mhm, da ich im moment keinen Gamer-PC habe, bleibt mir nur Ogame in Uni19...^^

btw. wer das noch spielt und im gleichen uni kann sich ja mal per PN melden...


----------



## Bu11et (24. März 2010)

Hab mehrere Sachen drauf (Dirt 2, Mass Effect 2, Bioshock 2, Metro 2033 was ich eher intensiver spiele und Operation Falshpoint Dragon Rising muss ich mal anfangen ) die ich einen nach dem anderen spiele. 
Ansonsten noch CoD MW2 und BF BC2 ab und zu mit Kolegas.


----------



## Doney (24. März 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Real Life.



was is das


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2010)

Das ist bei mir so, wenn man vom PC-Stuhl aufsteht, nein, nicht um aufs Klo zu gehen oder Pizza zu bestellen, sondern wenn man dann rausgeht und halt mit anderen Leuten über PC-Spiele labert. Man muss ja erstmal klein anfangen.


----------



## Mastersound200 (26. März 2010)

Du stehst auf wenn du Pizza bestellst?
Na egal^^ CSS/BC2^^


----------



## Whoosaa (27. März 2010)

Mastersound200 schrieb:


> Du stehst auf wenn du Pizza bestellst?
> Na egal^^



Hm.. 
Das nennt man wohl self-owned. 

Anno 1701


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. März 2010)

Metro2033, frag aber bitte angesichts meiner Signatur nicht nach den Graikeinstellungen


----------



## Skais (27. März 2010)

Jericho und Terminator Salvation zum abreagieren.
TwoWorlds und hofendlich bald TwoWorldsII zum entspannen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. März 2010)

Wie kann man sich nur mit Computerspielen abreagieren.
Wie wär's mal mit rausgehen?


----------



## Veriquitas (27. März 2010)

Fallout 3, Bioshock wird heute angefangen und Starcraft 2 Beta.


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

Starcraft 2 Beta?! Du hast nicht im ernst einen Key, oder? 
Und du hast nicht zufällig noch einen zweiten Key, den du abgeben willst? 

Ich zock gerade mal wieder Final Fantasy 7


----------



## Veriquitas (27. März 2010)

Genzemann schrieb:


> Starcraft 2 Beta?! Du hast nicht im ernst einen Key, oder?
> Und du hast nicht zufällig noch einen zweiten Key, den du abgeben willst?
> 
> Ich zock gerade mal wieder Final Fantasy 7


  Leider schon vergeben sry.


----------



## Jan565 (27. März 2010)

Track Mania Nation Forever und Final Fantasy 13 @ PS3. 

Und sonst noch Real Life!


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 13 @ PS3.



Schwenkt SquareSoft eignetlich irgendwann mal wieder auf die PC Schiene um?! Die letzten FF Teile gab es ja nur für die PS3 - aber FF7 und FF8 gab es ja zb auch für den PC. Ich würd die neueren gerne auch mal zocken, aber dafür nicht extra eine PS3 kaufen.


----------



## Janny (27. März 2010)

Trackmania Nations Forever.


----------



## HolySh!t (27. März 2010)

Gear Grinder


----------



## shoon (27. März 2010)

Dragon Age:Origins und Assassin's Creed 2 

mfg shoon


----------



## boss3D (28. März 2010)

Ich habe mal wieder *Hellgate London *als Scharfschütze angefangen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2010)

Colin McRae Dirt durch - geniales Spiel.


----------



## gharbi_sam (31. März 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## -Masterchief- (31. März 2010)

eig CSS , cod6 ,bald bfbc2, und ma gucken


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

Im moment Real Life... Scheiß Spiel, aber gute Grafik & Physik...^^ xD


----------



## -Masterchief- (31. März 2010)

Hahaha ^^


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (31. März 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company II


greetz


----------



## iceman650 (31. März 2010)

PES10, Borderlands, Dirt2 und ab und zu etwas BFBC2 online.
Nicht zu vergessen GTA4 zum "bullenreizen"^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. März 2010)

Supreme Commander 2


----------



## Raeven (31. März 2010)

MW2 Multiplayer


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. März 2010)

BFBC2 und MW2


----------



## Professor Frink (31. März 2010)

ist ja schon fast retro: NFS: Most Wanted und Empire Earth.
Auf der letzten Lan entdeckt und wieder der alten Sucht verfallen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. April 2010)

Morrowind mit Mods und ME2


----------



## GxGamer (1. April 2010)

Crysis Maximum Edition


----------



## G.Skill (1. April 2010)

Operation Flashpoint 2 Dragon Rising, MW2, CoD4 und Just Cause 2.


----------



## Zahdok (1. April 2010)

pokemon heart gold  solang ich noch auf meine 8600 GT vertrauen muss sieht kein spiel wirklich schön aus *los 5850 hd von sapphire eile heran*


----------



## boss3D (1. April 2010)

Torchlight ftw!!! 


Zahdok schrieb:


> solang ich noch auf meine 8600 GT vertrauen muss sieht kein spiel wirklich schön aus


Gäbe genug gute Spiele, die in vernünftiger Grafik anständig laufen würden. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## gharbi_sam (1. April 2010)

DiRT 2


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. April 2010)

BioShock uncut


----------



## Hollywood (5. April 2010)

Super Pi 32M


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. April 2010)

GTR Evolution!


----------



## MSPCFreak (5. April 2010)

Bioshock 2 in 3D !


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (6. April 2010)

Metro 2033


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. April 2010)

nach langer zeit mal wieder guild wars


----------



## RedBrain (6. April 2010)

Fable 2 @Xbox 360

Die Häuser mit moderne Möbeln aufbessern lassen für mehr Miete.


----------



## Bääängel (6. April 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Fable 2 @Xbox 360
> 
> Die Häuser mit moderne Möbeln aufbessern lassen für mehr Miete.



Kommt Fable 2 auch mal fürn Pc wie Teil 1, fand ich sehr gut.


----------



## Xrais (6. April 2010)

AvP
Metro 2033
BBC2


----------



## Janny (6. April 2010)

CoD4.


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. April 2010)

BC2 und Crysis


----------



## Ini (6. April 2010)

League of Legends


----------



## Whoosaa (6. April 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Super Pi 32M



Spannendes Gameplay, ne? 
Und erst die Grafikdarstellungen..


----------



## Icke&Er (6. April 2010)

Und wenn er groß ist darf er dann WPrime zocken


----------



## joraku (6. April 2010)

Bad Company 2 + Crysis Wars


----------



## Astaroth (6. April 2010)

Counterstrike Source und Team Fortress 2, Singleplayermäßig ab und zu Mirrors Edge.


----------



## Feuerreiter (7. April 2010)

Im Moment nur Battlefield:Heroes  . Ich weiß, es ist ein bisschen billig, aber die Grafik ist einfach lustig und so als Zwischendurchspiel ist es toll.


----------



## RedBrain (7. April 2010)

NFS World Online 3tes Closed Beta 

Irgendwie ist der Server etwas später on.


----------



## gharbi_sam (7. April 2010)

Serious Sam HD


----------



## The_Freak (7. April 2010)

Call of duty 4 online und race drive grid online, dürfte bei mir seit gut einem Monat so aussehen


----------



## T'PAU (7. April 2010)

Tactical Ops: Assault on Terror (meist Monster-Mod) 

Tactical Assault (wenn's denn mal endlich fertig ist )


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2010)

Habe grade Bioshock 2 beendet... tolles Game! Tolles Ende. Lohnt sich. Nehme jetzt nochmal Oblivion in Angriff.Leider ist mir damals auf dem PC alles abgeraucht und irgendwie habe ich keine Save Games mehr gehabt.Probiere es jetzt nochmal auf der Xbox


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. April 2010)

Dragon Age Origins nochmal angefangen


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. April 2010)

Mass Effect


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. April 2010)

Ich werde mal wieder X3 TC spielen


----------



## computertod (13. April 2010)

Imperium Romanum


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (13. April 2010)

Torchlight


----------



## W0LVE (14. April 2010)

DANTES INFERNO auf der Xbox 360.

Das Game kann ich jedem nur ans Herz legen.


----------



## Ini (14. April 2010)

Zum xx mal, Secret of Evermore auf dem SNES.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. April 2010)

Audiosurf und SSBB


----------



## Professor Frink (29. April 2010)

Just Cause 2


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. April 2010)

Final Fantasy 13 und FIFA 10 auf der Playstation.


----------



## AMD_Killer (29. April 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## Doney (29. April 2010)

assassins creed 2


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. April 2010)

Counterstrike Source


----------



## RedBrain (30. April 2010)

habe vor ein paar Stunden GT Legends gezockt. 

Strecke: Monza GP
Runden: 15
Startposition: 7
Uhrzeit: 12 Uhr

Gegner: 11
Difficult: Amateur

Mein Fahrzeug: Ford Capri RS
Bester Rundenzeit (Training): 2:09.162
Bester Rundenzeit (Rennen) : 2:10.xxx

Fahrfehler: 1x ins Kiesbett gelandet, aber zum Glück zurück auf der Piste.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (30. April 2010)

Doney schrieb:


> assassins creed 2



Jop ich auch , schon durch.......
Sehr geile Story , einfach brilliant und ganz ehrlich , ich war lieber Desmond als Ezio , habe mich immer gefreut wenn ich ausm ANIMUS 2.0 durfte.
Leider darf man das ja nur 2 mal im Spiel *aufAC3wart*


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2010)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Battlefield Bad Company 2



Dito!! Das Game ist klasse!!


----------



## A3000T (1. Mai 2010)

Da ich derzeit annem AMD sitze, wird wohl viel mehr als Solitair nicht möglich sein. Na ja, die Welt ist hart aber hässlich.


----------



## Doney (1. Mai 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Jop ich auch , schon durch.......
> Sehr geile Story , einfach brilliant und ganz ehrlich , ich war lieber Desmond als Ezio , habe mich immer gefreut wenn ich ausm ANIMUS 2.0 durfte.
> Leider darf man das ja nur 2 mal im Spiel *aufAC3wart*



hast du alles gefunden? so federn und modelle und gruften


----------



## joraku (1. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Da ich derzeit annem AMD sitze, wird wohl viel mehr als Solitair nicht möglich sein. Na ja, die Welt ist hart aber hässlich.



Aber Hallo.  Da geht einiges mehr.

@T: Bad Company 2 + Fallout 3


----------



## Janny (1. Mai 2010)

CoD6, mal zur Abwechslung


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Mai 2010)

GTA4 (Addon)


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. Mai 2010)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Battlefield Bad Company 2



dito^^


----------



## A3000T (2. Mai 2010)

> Aber Hallo.  Da geht einiges mehr.



Stimmt... ist ja auch noch Hearts drauf...  So, gleich werd ich noch eine abendliche Runde Operation Flashpoint Gold einlegen oder doch lieber noch Sim City 3000? Na mal guggn.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Mai 2010)

Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles, dieses Mal will ich alle Artefakte, etc. haben.


----------



## RedoX (6. Mai 2010)

COD MW2 SP und MW
Dirt 2
Guild Wars


----------



## stefan.net82 (6. Mai 2010)

...resident evil5


----------



## joraku (6. Mai 2010)

Bioshock *1*


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Mai 2010)

Bad Company 2, Mass Effect 2, Assasin's Creed 2, Metro 2033


----------



## HolySh!t (6. Mai 2010)

COD5 Mp <3


----------



## Railroadfighter (6. Mai 2010)

Halo Reach Beta und Borderlands (beides Xbox)
Am PC zock ich fast gar nicht mehr, außer gelegentlich ne Runde Zelda am Emulator.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## X-2ELL (11. Mai 2010)

Just Cause 2 und Perry Rhodan im Wechsel


----------



## theLamer (11. Mai 2010)

Ne Runde Team Fortress 2... zur Entspannung 
Nachher GTA IV


----------



## boss3D (11. Mai 2010)

_Schlacht um Mittelerde 1_  (Laptop) und _NfS Most Wanted_ (Xbox 360) ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## theLamer (11. Mai 2010)

> _Schlacht um Mittelerde 1_


Das Spiel ist verdammt geil.... müsste ich auch mal wieder rauskramen


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

Sims 2 alle großen Erweiterungspacks. 

und

GTA IV, MW2, Anno 1404


----------



## facehugger (11. Mai 2010)

z.Z.: BFBC2, MW2 und zum entspannen Torchlight


----------



## Hardwell (11. Mai 2010)

tiberium wars und css


----------



## theLamer (11. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Sims 2 alle großen Erweiterungspacks.
> 
> und
> 
> GTA IV, MW2, Anno 1404



Mädchen?!


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Mai 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri - voll cooool


----------



## Squatrat (11. Mai 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Mädchen?!




Ich finde dieses Spiel einfach toll^^

Ist schon das zweite mal innerhalb von 4 Tagen dass ich hier als Mädchen bezeichnet werde.


----------



## Raffael (11. Mai 2010)

Ich zocke CoD4. Das ist meiner Meinung nach das beste der CoD-Reihe.
Und sonst irgendwelche Standard-Spiele


----------



## Janny (12. Mai 2010)

Raffael schrieb:


> Ich zocke CoD4. Das ist meiner Meinung nach das beste der CoD-Reihe.



Da steh ich voll auf deiner Seite.


----------



## computertod (12. Mai 2010)

Company of Heroes


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

The Saboteur


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Mai 2010)

Metro 2033


----------



## Doney (14. Mai 2010)

immernoch AC2 ganz schön lang... hätt ich gar nich gedacht

bald splintercell conviction


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Mai 2010)

Mal Wieder Heroes of Might and Magic 5


----------



## stefan.net82 (14. Mai 2010)

half life episode two
sc2 beta


----------



## Witcher (15. Mai 2010)

Cod 6  & Portal


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. Mai 2010)

Portal,Day of Defeat und CSS bissl.


----------



## Janny (15. Mai 2010)

Gta IV


----------



## Doney (16. Mai 2010)

mahjong titans und free cell


----------



## Jan565 (16. Mai 2010)

Final Fantasy, so ziemlich alle querbeet und Track Mania.


----------



## Bääängel (16. Mai 2010)

Was ein Wunder - Portal


----------



## Veteranboy (16. Mai 2010)

Cod6 , GTA4 , Dead Space


----------



## HardwareTrace (16. Mai 2010)

Aion  na ja eigendlich stehe ich ja nicht so auf Mangas


----------



## HolySh!t (16. Mai 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Was ein Wunder - Portal


Hatte ich in 2std druch, die advanced Maps mit eingeschlossen 
Freu mich schon auf Portal 2

Ich hab gestern mit Riddick assault on Dark Athena angefangen, sehr geil das Game


----------



## vorian82 (17. Mai 2010)

wow, online-puzzle


----------



## A3000T (17. Mai 2010)

Battle Isle 2


----------



## Hardwell (17. Mai 2010)

assassin´s creed


----------



## Shi (17. Mai 2010)

BLITZKRIEG!!!!11 Das ist einfach geil


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Mai 2010)

Zusätzlich zu Monster Hunter mal wieder Zelda: A Link to the Past in der VC


----------



## Bääängel (26. Mai 2010)

Age of Empires 3, mal wieder installiert und endlcih kann ich es auf aller höchsten mit 7 Gegnern zocken.


----------



## boss3D (26. Mai 2010)

Stronghold Crusader ...  

Die alten Spiele machen einfach immer noch am meisten Spaß.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sash (26. Mai 2010)

X-Wing Alliance, in nativer 1680x1050, und die schrift ist lesbar.. klasse game, schade das keine nachfolger mehr gab.
und nebenbei noch age of conan.


----------



## Hardwell (26. Mai 2010)

c&c alarmstufe rot einfach n geiles spiel!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. Mai 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Stronghold Crusader ...
> 
> Die alten Spiele machen einfach immer noch am meisten Spaß.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Danke , hab etz voll lust drauf bekommen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Mai 2010)

Two Worlds, hatte mal wieder Lust drauf ^^


----------



## JC88 (26. Mai 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Danke , hab etz voll lust drauf bekommen



Genau das hab ich auch grad gedacht


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. Mai 2010)

ich hab aber zusätzlich noch stronghold entdeckt  
wenn ich mit der story durch bin , is crusader dran


----------



## TheRammbock (26. Mai 2010)

Momentan Trackmania


----------



## debalz (26. Mai 2010)

Bin grad in der Zone unterwegs - S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Prypjat - 
Open World Games haben echten Suchtfaktor...


----------



## joraku (26. Mai 2010)

Cellfactor Revolution


----------



## Low (26. Mai 2010)

Ihr zockt doch alle Fünf gegen Willi


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. Mai 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Ihr zockt doch alle Fünf gegen Willi



Erwischt


----------



## Zahdok (26. Mai 2010)

Gh3


----------



## Doney (31. Mai 2010)

runes of magic ^^


----------



## facehugger (31. Mai 2010)

Dragon Age Origins


----------



## JC88 (31. Mai 2010)

Die Siedler 6
Anno 1404


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (31. Mai 2010)

Die Dauerhits Battlefield Bad Company 2 und Team Fortress 2.
Zum System Auslasten auch mal Metro.
Leider sind einige mit der kaputten Festplatte flöten gegangen.


Aber in letzter Zeit wird wenig gezockt, da das Internet mich festhält.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2010)

So richtige PC-Spiel im Moment keine, da mein Gamer-PC noch nicht fertig ist...

Aber seit fast 6 Jahren spiel ich das Browsergame: Ogame.de 

Kennt das jemand von euch?


----------



## joraku (31. Mai 2010)

Ja, ich habs mal gespielt.
Mein RL Freund und ich hatten sogar eine Gilde (Allianz^^) mit 12 Mitgliedern. 
Aber ich habe dann irgendwann aufgehört.


----------



## computertod (1. Juni 2010)

NFS Most Wanted


----------



## Menthe (1. Juni 2010)

Mal wieder Two Worlds und dann noch Plants vs. Zombies.


----------



## A2c5id (1. Juni 2010)

AssassinsCreedII, Call of Duty 4,5,6 ,  Mass effect 2 und Fallout 3


----------



## Janny (1. Juni 2010)

Call of Duty 4, mal wieder aus Langeweile.


----------



## iceman650 (3. Juni 2010)

NFS-Shift, Colin McRae Rally 2 (ja, das aus 2000, das erste Vollpreisspiel, was ich jemals spielte) und natürlich PES10


----------



## NCphalon (3. Juni 2010)

Oblivion, Just Cause 2, Dirt, Grid un Anno 1404^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Juni 2010)

ETW, Napoleon, Blur, Split/Second, Europa Universalis III, Grid, PES 2010


----------



## Nomad (3. Juni 2010)

Blur ,Shift , Anno 1404 , BC2


----------



## joraku (3. Juni 2010)

Mass Effect 1


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. Juni 2010)

resident evil5, sc2 beta, half-life2


----------



## Gulli (4. Juni 2010)

derzeit AOE III samt Addons (Strategisch einfach toll^^) und noch Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising, aber die KI der Mates ist einfach zu doof ^^


----------



## Pikus (4. Juni 2010)

Empire Earth I - Zeitalter der eroberungen
ohne territorien, gigantische einheitenbegrenzung... einfach der beste EE-Titel von allen.

nur die grafik haut einen nich vom hocker


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2010)

Man höre und staune, der Paini hat ein Game gefunden was auf seinem Lappi mit Onboard-Grafik geht..^^ Und es macht sogar Spaß... Auch wenn ich den dreh noch nicht zu 100% raus hab...

Patrizier 2 + Add-On... Für sagenhafte 3€ gekauft...


----------



## thysol (8. Juni 2010)

Ich zocke zur Zeit Metro 2033. Assassin's Creed 2 wollte ich auch mal wieder zocken. Ausserdem ist die Anschaffung von Grand Theft Auto 4: Episodes from Liberty City geplant.


----------



## padme (8. Juni 2010)

zählt ne runde solitär zwischendurch auch unter zocken?


----------



## kassi (8. Juni 2010)

Boderlands!!


----------



## feivel (8. Juni 2010)

wieder batman arkham asylum

und super street fighter iv


----------



## Sharidan (8. Juni 2010)

Ich bin im moment damit beschäftigt mein Imperium wieder aufzubauen in X3 Terran Conflict . Sonst gelegentlich mal Anno 1401 und nebenbei auch noch Crysis


----------



## JC88 (9. Juni 2010)

Mirrors Edge mal wieder


----------



## RedBrain (9. Juni 2010)

Gunman Chronicles auf Full-HD 


Wer alte Half-Life, CS und co auf Full-HD zocken will, hier einfach nachschlagen: -Link-
Wichtig: Aktuelle Patches müssen installiert sein. (wg. Arbeitsspeicher Bug)


----------



## A.N.D.I. (9. Juni 2010)

Ich zocke Crysis Wars.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juni 2010)

Hab grade mal ein altes _Autobahn Raser_ rausgekramt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juni 2010)

Seit gestern Super Mario Galaxy 2 - hat voll und ganz die 90++% Wertungen verdient


----------



## RedBrain (12. Juni 2010)

Guild Wars


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Juni 2010)

mal wieder das schöne alte GTA vice city ^^


----------



## Menthe (12. Juni 2010)

Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3 und 4


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (13. Juni 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Guild Wars



Hehe , PvE oder PvP  ?`

<-- Crysis


----------



## Bääängel (13. Juni 2010)

Metroid Prime Hunters, mein Dauerbrenner, wenn gerade nichts anderes da ist.


----------



## RedBrain (13. Juni 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Hehe , PvE oder PvP  ?`
> 
> <-- Crysis



Beides, aber ich spiele meist PvP.


----------



## maGic (13. Juni 2010)

zock mom kurz Carmageddon  (ungeschnitte Version)


----------



## RedBrain (15. Juni 2010)

Live for Speed 

morgen oder übermorgen:

GT Legends -> Nürburgring Nordschleife VLN für ca 5 Runden KI-Amateur (mittel).


----------



## joraku (16. Juni 2010)

Bad Company 2 endlich ohen freezes.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (18. Juni 2010)

Hab mal wieder FEAR rausgekrammt.
In der settings.cfg auf 1920x1080 gestellt, alles auf max mit vsync an.....und siehe da, gar nicht mal schlecht die grafik(für so n altes game).
Alma ich komme.......muahahaha


----------



## A3000T (19. Juni 2010)

Mass (D)Effect


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Juni 2010)

mal wieder für den thread ,,das härteste game" manhunt 2, und ich denke es hat einen anspruch auf diesen titel


----------



## orca113 (19. Juni 2010)

Dead Space grusel


----------



## Necrobutcher (23. Juni 2010)

Passend zur WM das beste Fussballspiel ever!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pikus (24. Juni 2010)

Mirrors Edge
das Spiel ist das Geld definitiv wert und noch mehr (10€ )


----------



## Pikus (24. Juni 2010)

Sry Doppelpost BITTE LÖSCHEN
(Verbindungs-Lag


----------



## Gast12307 (24. Juni 2010)

Assasins creed 2, da ich erst jetzt Zeit dazu habe und CSS


----------



## A3000T (25. Juni 2010)

Mass DEffect 2


----------



## xeonking (25. Juni 2010)

siedler 7. ein klasse spiel.


MFG XeonKing©!!!


----------



## gharbi_sam (25. Juni 2010)

Blur, Mario Kart Feeling pur


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Juni 2010)

The Witcher mal wieder


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Juni 2010)

BC2^^^^^^^^ wer will der kann mich unter dem Namen [300]SolidBadBoy adden und ja ich hab mein clan name miteinbezogen im Namen


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. Juni 2010)

F.E.A.R, F.E.A.R 2, COD World at War, evtl. bald COD 4 Modern Warfare, Battelfield 2 und evtl. bald Splint/Second-Velocity(*freu*) 

ich hab die zeit weil bald ferien sind!!!!

*juhu*


----------



## TwilightAngel (26. Juni 2010)

LotRO


----------



## FreshStyleZ (27. Juni 2010)

team fortress 2
bockt sich !


----------



## D3N$0 (27. Juni 2010)

Napoleon Total War

Jea 5k vs 5k Armee = Diashow 

Und da behaupten manche Crysis oder GTA 4 seien Ressourcenfresser


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Juni 2010)

nach dem guten alten GTA vice city mal wieder das gute alte GTA san andreas^^
ach das waren noch spiele....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

Singularity Uncut


----------



## HolySh!t (11. Juli 2010)

Hab mal mit Borderlands angefangen 
Hab die Sirene genommen(ich könnt mich bei der Klassenbezeichnung weghaun ) und bin jz lvl 10 oder 11 . Mir gefällt es, obwohl ich eher nen etwas grööößeren Bogen um Rollenspiele mach^^


----------



## A3000T (11. Juli 2010)

Ich spiel mal wieder Bridge Commander mit einigen neckigen Modifikationen. Fresst meine Kompressorstrahlen, widerwärtiges Förderationsgesochse... 

Ja, bei den Temperaturen wird mir immer sehr komisch... 



> nach dem guten alten GTA vice city mal wieder das gute alte GTA san andreas^^
> ach das waren noch spiele....


San Andreas war und ist für mich immer noch DAS GTA schlechthin. Interessiert keinen? Mir doch egal.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2010)

_Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter_.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. Juli 2010)

Nurnoch Day of Deafeat: Source wenn ich dazu komm


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter_.


 


Gute Wahl! Ich muss das alte auch mal wieder auspacken!!!



btt. Im Moment Warcraft III + add-On


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Juli 2010)

Nur am BFBC2 suchten ^^


----------



## we3dm4n (12. Juli 2010)

Am Anfang konnte man BC2 noch gut spielen, aber mittlerweile...

Im Moment Assassins Creed 2!


----------



## heartcell (12. Juli 2010)

im moment Flatout 2, aber nur auf arbeit^^ lol


----------



## stefan.net82 (12. Juli 2010)

borderlands


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juli 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> borderlands


 

Taugt des was? Oder wirds schnell langweilig?


----------



## stefan.net82 (12. Juli 2010)

na ja. bin mit meinem soldat auf level 21, hab bis jetzt ca 10 stunden dabei gespielt und so richtig langweilig war´s eigentlich nicht. 
vielleicht ein bisschen zu einfach. aber das soll sich angeblich bis zum ende hin ändern, wenn die gegner stärker werden...in der uk-version macht´s schon laune


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Juli 2010)

Tropico 3 und Colin McRae Dirt 2.


----------



## debalz (12. Juli 2010)

Fallout 3 - und bei der Größe dieser OpenWorld kann das noch den ganzen Sommer über dauern; dachte schon STALKER - Call of Pripyat wäre groß aber Fallout 3 toppt das ganze nochmal. Ganz ohne Cheats kanns aber etwas langweilig werden (weil keine schnellen Fortschritte)


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juli 2010)

debalz schrieb:


> Fallout 3 - und bei der Größe dieser OpenWorld kann das noch den ganzen Sommer über dauern; dachte schon STALKER - Call of Pripyat wäre groß aber Fallout 3 toppt das ganze nochmal. Ganz ohne Cheats kanns aber etwas langweilig werden (weil keine schnellen Fortschritte)


 

Dann schau dir mal TES Oblivion an.... Mit Add-On ist das auch sehr groß...


----------



## debalz (12. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal TES Oblivion an.... Mit Add-On ist das auch sehr groß...


Ok, leider steh ich gar nicht auf klassisches Fantasy-Zeugs mit Zwergen und Elfen und so; lieber Endzeit/Sci_Fi Zeugs


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juli 2010)

debalz schrieb:


> Ok, leider steh ich gar nicht auf klassisches Fantasy-Zeugs mit Zwergen und Elfen und so; lieber Endzeit/Sci_Fi Zeugs


 

Zwergen und Elfen in Oblivion? *grübel*

Mhm... Ich glaub die gibts da gar nicht... Obwohl.. Ich glaube man kann sich einen Elfen machen...


----------



## Doney (12. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Zwergen und Elfen in Oblivion? *grübel*
> 
> Mhm... Ich glaub die gibts da gar nicht... Obwohl.. Ich glaube man kann sich einen Elfen machen...



dann haste noch keine mods probiert

da kann man alles reinklatschen... man kann sogar einen alien aus der alien-reihe spielen... oder chuck norris xDD

dürfte bei fallout glaube auch gehn


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juli 2010)

Mods hatte ich schon, aber die waren eher auf grafischer Basis....


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (12. Juli 2010)

i.Mo. TF 2, BBC2 sind FTW, mal kurz SS HD TSE, hin und wieder COD und MOH Beta.
Zum CPU/GPU testen Metro 2033.


----------



## Hardwell (14. Juli 2010)

moorhuhn


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (15. Juli 2010)

CS:S, immer wieder Geil!


----------



## iceman650 (15. Juli 2010)

Primär Anno1404 (nach dem Kaiserdom muss jetzt die Sultansmoschee her ) und sekundär PES10 sowie BF:BC2.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juli 2010)

immernoch am BFBC2 suchten ^^


----------



## funix (16. Juli 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 mach immernoch spaß


----------



## TheRammbock (16. Juli 2010)

Muhahaha, ich zock nur Battlefield 2, momentan


----------



## Uziflator (18. Juli 2010)

Cod6,  Teil 4 wenn meine Freundin den nich grad hätte, GW, mit Dem Teamspeak   naja und an der Freundin ob sie will oder nicht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juli 2010)

Immer noch Arma II


----------



## Hardwell (18. Juli 2010)

findet nemo das spiel zuum film!
hat ma in na halben stunde durch! ;D


----------



## Uziflator (18. Juli 2010)

Mittlerweile gibs ja zu jedem Film ein Game, die in einer Woche entsetehn


----------



## Insecure (18. Juli 2010)

Bin gerade bei GTA4.


----------



## A3000T (18. Juli 2010)

open Freespace


----------



## Uziflator (19. Juli 2010)

DMC4  hatte ich vergessen nich das neuste aber Lustig warte ja auf teil 5


----------



## Moritz2000 (19. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Muhahaha, ich zock nur Battlefield 2, momentan



Hehe...das kenne ich  Einfach ein hervorragender Multiplayer...geniales Spiel  Läuft bei mir zzt auch des öfteren...

Noch dazu, zzt -> Crysis - diese Grafik plättet einen einfach


----------



## FreshStyleZ (19. Juli 2010)

gta 4


----------



## dome793 (21. Juli 2010)

Ich habe jetzt wieder mit GTA IV angefangen und nebenbei auch noch cod 4


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

Da ich Warcraft III erfolgreich abgeschlossen hab, ist jetzt das Add-On "Frozen Throne" dran


----------



## Doney (21. Juli 2010)

RoM und bioshock 2

war lange nich im inet unterwegs... gibts denn paar empfehlenswerte neuheiten ???


----------



## Harti52 (21. Juli 2010)

Im Moment LOTRO und DoW 2 CR...und ab nächste Woche SC2


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

Ich zocke zurzeit Dragon Age: Origins, Split Second und ANNO 1404: Venedig


----------



## boss3D (21. Juli 2010)

_The Witcher_ once more ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Juli 2010)

Momentan BORDERLADS, ballern wie verrückt & items suchen.


----------



## Papzt (21. Juli 2010)

Mafia und ebenfalls Borderlands und für zwischendurch BFBC2


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Juli 2010)

Borderlands 
Seit Heute mal Alien Swarm tesetn


----------



## Pagz (22. Juli 2010)

Bad Company 2 und ab und zu MW2 (bitte hasst mich jetzt nicht)


----------



## zyntex (22. Juli 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Bad Company 2 und ab und zu MW2 (bitte hasst mich jetzt nicht)



Für die Kombi auf alle Fälle !!! 


Ich zur Zeit nur Bad Company 2 und wie immer bzw. seit Jahren Battlefield 2.
Nächste Woche dann SC2 wenn Amazon.co.uk meine CE rechtzeitig liefert


----------



## Flotter Geist (23. Juli 2010)

Hab mir heute Supreme Commander + AddOn für 5€ geholt ma schaun wies ist ,ansonsten AA3.


----------



## TerrorTomato (23. Juli 2010)

World in Colflict: Soviet Assault


----------



## zyntex (23. Juli 2010)

Alien Swarm und seit gerade eben "*Firearms Source*"


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2010)

bc2 und anno1404. wieso hab ich nur anno gekauft - 2 spiele die ich liebe und ich hab so wenig zeit mich intensiv um beide gleichzeitig zu kümmern. verfluchtes rl ^^


----------



## Pikus (24. Juli 2010)

plants vs zombies - einfach aber saugeil


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Juli 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> plants vs zombies - einfach aber saugeil


Dito, habs schon durch


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Juli 2010)

BFBC2 und MOH Beta


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2010)

The Secret of Monkey Island und Fallout 3


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2010)

Alien Schwoarm.


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

Spellforce 2: Shadow Wars  einfach nur geil


----------



## A3000T (25. Juli 2010)

Drachen Alter Ursprünge


----------



## Per4mance (25. Juli 2010)

Moderne Kriegsführung 2

und gestern hab ich Jedi knight jedi academy rausgesucht und zock das ( auch um den Dark F*rces mod zu testen)

andere star wars games folgen da mich The Old republic wieder heisst gemacht hat auf Star Wars und es ja erst nächstes jahr kommt ...


----------



## A3000T (25. Juli 2010)

Falls du dich ein wenig abkühlen möchtest, spiel Star Wars Rebellion. Das ist prinzipiell nicht schlecht, aber so trocken wie Huttenkacke.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juli 2010)

Alien Swarm

sehr cool für ein kostenloses Game


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Juli 2010)

Dragon Quest IX


----------



## Tobucu (31. Juli 2010)

Hauptsächlich Zurzeit Assassin´s Creed 2
Nebenbei: Dragon Age, Far Cry 2 und immer mal wieder Freelancer


----------



## fpsJunkie (31. Juli 2010)

ähm... Flat Out 2 MP 
und Cryschiss Wars


----------



## cami (1. August 2010)

Assassins creed 2
und natürlich das gute, alte css


----------



## Per4mance (1. August 2010)

cami schrieb:


> und natürlich das gute, alte css



alt ja aber gut ... 



ich versuch mich seit gestern in StarCraft 2 aber im multiplayer seh ich im mom noch kein land, obwohl ich den ersten teil + addon damals täglich im inet gezockt hab wo es neu war...


----------



## Lartens (4. August 2010)

Dragon Age und mal wieder wow


----------



## Tom91 (4. August 2010)

Ab und an mal MW2, auch wenns ab und an Probleme macht ^^


----------



## joraku (4. August 2010)

Crysis (Mods, Maps), Crysis Wars
Bad Company 2

und ab und zu zur Entspannung Split:Second


----------



## stefan.net82 (4. August 2010)

Mirror´s Edge, Borderlands


----------



## Lexx (4. August 2010)

na was wohl..  starcraft 2


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. August 2010)

Überwiegend Call Of Duty MW2 Online "Backlash84" !!!!
Battlefield BC2
Metro2033


----------



## A3000T (5. August 2010)

Damit mein oller Pentium III 1400 sich wohl fühlt spiele ich gerade aufs Artigste Moment of Silence, SWAT3 und Iron Storm. Nachher auch mal Deus Ex 2 ausprobieren, mal sehen wie ihm das passt.


----------



## Shi (5. August 2010)

Kohl of Duty 4


----------



## Annabell (5. August 2010)

StarCraft 2


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. August 2010)

Metro 2033 & Necrovision


----------



## debalz (18. August 2010)

mal wieder "C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 - der Aufstand" ausgepackt. Schöne bunte Action und coole Waffen.


----------



## RedBrain (18. August 2010)

Cube 2 Sauerbraten "Justice Edition" gezockt

Meine Grafikkarte ist leicht überfordert bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080. Wo große Seen oder Meer sind, drückt die Framerate kräftig auf 27 fps runter... nach dem Laden eines Levels ist maximal 8 Sek Nachladeruckler zu rechnen, danach läuft es flüssig.

Tja, meine Grafikkarte hält sich ans Grenzen...


----------



## joraku (19. August 2010)

Assassins Creed 1   - diesmal schaffe ich es die Story ganz durchzuspielen (hoffe ich )


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. August 2010)

Ich habe mal wieder Mass Effect angefangen


----------



## SOADTony (19. August 2010)

Skate 3 und Forza 3 auf Xbox 360


----------



## computertod (19. August 2010)

Alien Swarm, allerdings bis jetzt alleine


----------



## Pikus (19. August 2010)

Mirrors Edge die 2.^^ und zwischendurch noch Sacred 2... 'n bisschen die bösen Orks verkloppen^^


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. August 2010)

Nix zock ich. Weiß net was. Ich warte auf Mafia II


----------



## Janny (21. August 2010)

CoD4 wieder. Nach einer kleinen Pause.


----------



## Biosman (21. August 2010)

Real Life... Hammer Grafik aber übelst voll mit Bugs... muss wohl auf ein paar Patches warten *G*


----------



## Deus Ex (21. August 2010)

Starcraft II


----------



## Sash (21. August 2010)

real life ist sowas von kacke, mußte gestern schon 2 mal auf den pott und heute morgen wieder, die sollten das echt mal patchen das man trotz des fressens nicht so viel schei.... muß. meine rosette macht das nicht lange mit..
und dann diese temperaturen, was soll denn das? kaum wirds mal wieder warm schwitz ich in der lederkombi vom motorrad und kann nachts schlechter im ruhezustand verweilen bei der hitze.. und dann den bugs mit mädels ansprechen, in jedem adventure geht das leichter...

da spiel ich lieber noch ne runde company of heroes.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (21. August 2010)

team fortress 2!
real life, was ist das? schick mal link

achtung, sarkasmus!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2010)

css und hin und wieder die mafia demo


----------



## püschi (23. August 2010)

CSS
Bad Company 2
Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Pikus (23. August 2010)

Mass Effect 2 & CoD 5 WaW


----------



## HolySh!t (23. August 2010)

Ut3 :]


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. August 2010)

Ich Zock ***** ** !!!!


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2010)

Mass Effect 2 @ Xbox 360

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RedBrain (28. August 2010)

Borderlands! 

Hach.... ich mag Combustion Hellfire und Pestilenz Defiler... da haben die Mechs von General Knoxx und Lance-Soldaten keine Chance gegen uns...


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

mal wieder die guten alten Pokemon Editionen ala GOldene, silberne, kristalledition, macht immer wieder spass, da werden errinnerungen wach^^


----------



## TheNik (28. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mal wieder die guten alten Pokemon Editionen ala GOldene, silberne, kristalledition, macht immer wieder spass, da werden errinnerungen wach^^


Aber total ich hab die gelbe und die crystal damals durchgezockt 
Also ich zock zzt hauptsächlich:
~Episodes from Liberty City
~Just Cause 2
Und zwischendurch mal:
~CS Source
~Trackmania Nations
~Colin McRae Dirt 2
~Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
~NFS (alle möglichen=D)


----------



## Ezio (28. August 2010)

Mafia 2


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. August 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Mafia 2




dito, aber schon zum 2. Mal. 

Die Story hat nur ~9h Spielzeit mit Zeit lassen und Videos guggn. Leider sind 75% der Zeit auch noch gestreckt mit Autofahren, und immer die selben Strecken. Naja dafür ist die Story ganz aufregend.


----------



## Pikus (29. August 2010)

Ich hab mal mein gutes altes Need For Speed Most Wanted ausgekramt. Meiner Meinung nach das beste NFS überhaupt!


----------



## ProNoob (31. August 2010)

zur zeit back to the roots da mein guter pc "noch" im eimer is und ich daher auf nen pc mit antiker technik zurück greifen muss
amd ahtlon 3000+ sockel A geforce 6200 von msi und kingston ddr1 RAM 1 gb mehr wie Heroes 3 und AoE 2 addon is nich drin 
CS:S mit 15 fps grauenhaft
dafür zock ich abundzu COD 4 aba auf ps3


----------



## Witcher (31. August 2010)

momentan gibts als Gehirnfutter für mich Metro 2033 und Mafia II


----------



## orca113 (1. September 2010)

Splintercell Conviction und Red Dead Redemption  geil!



> Die Story hat nur ~9h Spielzeit mit Zeit lassen und Videos guggn. Leider sind 75% der Zeit auch noch gestreckt mit Autofahren, und immer die selben Strecken. Naja dafür ist die Story ganz aufregend.


 
Lohnt Mafia2?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Splintercell Conviction und Red Dead Redemption  geil!
> 
> 
> 
> Lohnt Mafia2?



Hm, jein. 

Die Story ist schon sehr mitreißend, das Game an sich auch, aber:

Leider ist Mafia mal wieder ein Titel, welcher unfertig zu Vollpreis verkauft wird, und der DLC (was ja eigentlich schon im Spiel enthalten ist!) mal wieder zusätzlich gekauft werden muss. Hallo? Damals gabs "DLC"s noch als Patches und waren kostenlos.


----------



## Pikus (1. September 2010)

Ich zock grade Kane & Lynch 2 - Dog Days
das game ist eigentlich schon ganz gut, aber ich frage mich, warum man bei einem 18+ Game die köpfe von den Gegner zensieren uss, wenn man sie mit einem headshot getötet hat?! das muss doch nicht sein...


----------



## facehugger (1. September 2010)

Momentan gibts "nur" Starcraft2 für mich. Danke Blizzard


----------



## Kaktus (1. September 2010)

Worms Armageddon.... selten so viel Spaß gehabt. Dafür lass ich aktuell sogar Star Craft 2 liegen.


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

worms reloaded.. neuste..


----------



## Kaktus (1. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> worms reloaded.. neuste..



 Meinte ich doch.... Hab mich vertan.


----------



## DM Design (1. September 2010)

Mafia II und ARMA 2 Operation Arrowhead !!!


----------



## lu89 (4. September 2010)

Anno 1404


----------



## PEG96 (4. September 2010)

FC2 Crysis NFS MW


----------



## maGic (4. September 2010)

zockt mometan Gears of War


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. September 2010)

Metroid Other M - derbst genial


----------



## Papzt (6. September 2010)

Mafia II und TDU mit G25


----------



## Karnivour (6. September 2010)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## HolySh!t (14. September 2010)

Icy Tower :d
Und ich glaub bei dem Spiel sind noch nie so viel Emotionen in mir hoch gekommen wie in igrend nem anderen Spiel.
Bei CoD oder CSS killed dich einer du renns zu ihm hin messers den "haha", aber was will man da machen wenn der bei ner richtig geilen Combo runterfällt? Extra den Typen gegen die Wand laufen lassen...das schlimme is ja der steht drauf -.-


----------



## -NTB- (14. September 2010)

super mario, crysis wars


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. September 2010)

Ich bin wieder der CS:S Sucht verfallen 

Ich versteh einfach nicht was die ganzen Hater gegen CS:S haben... ich bin auch CSler der alten Schule aber CS:S ist einfach nur genial


----------



## Janny (14. September 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder der CS:S Sucht verfallen



Dito ! Trotzdem spiel ich lieber CoD4 ..


----------



## TheArival (14. September 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder der CS:S Sucht verfallen
> 
> Ich versteh einfach nicht was die ganzen Hater gegen CS:S haben... ich bin auch CSler der alten Schule aber CS:S ist einfach nur genial



Kannst du mir bitte sagen, wie das mit der AWP Funktioniert, denn die meisten treffen einen da immer ?.


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. September 2010)

Nicht vor der AWP rumhüpfen


----------



## Creeze135 (14. September 2010)

zocke im Moment Starcraft 2 will einfach nicht langweilig werden sonst nebenbei mal css oder zocke Resident Evil 5 auf Veteran durch was nicht so leicht ist wie ich dachte^^


----------



## zøtac (14. September 2010)

Gears of War 2, von nem Freund ausgeliehen, geniales Spiel!


----------



## TheArival (14. September 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Nicht vor der AWP rumhüpfen



ich meinte wenn man mit der AWP Spielen möchte, ob du mir da ein paar Tipps, Tricks sagen kannst, wie man mit der so Schnell schießen tut und dabei absolut treffsicher ist.


----------



## maGic (14. September 2010)

@zotac jau zahnräder der Kriege ist geile Games^^

zock immer noch Gears of Wars


----------



## EGThunder (14. September 2010)

Starcraft II
Magic - The Gathering
F.E.A.R.

EG


----------



## nulchking (14. September 2010)

NfS World und ein bisschen Bad Company 2


----------



## Pikus (14. September 2010)

Hm.. Wenn ich zum zocken komme, dann läuft zur zeit entweder Borderlands im Singleplayer oder fiesta Online


----------



## Chimera (14. September 2010)

Wie immer SBK 09, Race Driver Grid, RACE, NfS Shift, Moto GP 08 und DTM 3. Demnächst starte ich wohl nen erneuten Versuch mit Rayman 3, mal gucken ob ich diesmal weiter komm


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. September 2010)

Patrizier 4


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. September 2010)

A.v.a


----------



## -NTB- (15. September 2010)

drive Split second


----------



## MrHide (17. September 2010)

Just Cause 2, SupremeCommander 1&2, C&C 3, Empire Earth 2


----------



## computertod (20. September 2010)

mh, ich glaub ich fang demnächst nochmal Still Life 1 Special Edition an und hol mir dann demnächst Still Life 2


----------



## Pikus (20. September 2010)

Endlich Mafia 2 und ab dem Wochenende läuft bei mir Metro 2033


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. September 2010)

momentan Rollin' McCrash (spitzname von Colin McRae) DiRT 2


----------



## Veriquitas (20. September 2010)

Sc 2 immer noch ....


----------



## Falk (21. September 2010)

R.u.s.e.


----------



## zøtac (21. September 2010)

Alien vs Predator 3 auf der Xbox360, mal wieder, diesmal aber auf Albtraum. Manche Szenen sind wirklich ziemlich krank^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2010)

BFBC2 fesselt mich gerade wieder.


----------



## Mischk@ (22. September 2010)

BC2 Tag und Nacht...


----------



## FreshStyleZ (22. September 2010)

nix ... ab und zu bc2


----------



## funkyaiman (22. September 2010)

far cry 2 meistens aber online, die story suckt


----------



## Janny (22. September 2010)

CoD Mw2


----------



## joraku (22. September 2010)

Assassins Creed 2


----------



## N8Mensch2 (22. September 2010)

Fallout ³ 

im Wechsel mit Metro2033, BF2 Mods, GTA4 und Streetfighter4(kostet nur noch nen 10er  )


----------



## Janny (22. September 2010)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Fallout ³
> 
> im Wechsel mit Metro2033, BF2 Mods, GTA4 und Streetfighter4(kostet nur noch nen 10er  )



Wenn man sich die Grafik so anschaut, ist es auch nur noch 'n 10er Wert.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. September 2010)

Metro(im mom nicht so),

GTA liberty storrys,

Siedler 2 next....

Burnout Paradies
und Mass Effect 2

immer mal im Wechsel.

Ach ja gerade mal wieder

RCT 3 instaliert...

MFG


----------



## N8Mensch2 (22. September 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Grafik so anschaut, ist es auch nur noch 'n 10er Wert.



Das ist aber auch eher der Grafikstil und die Effekte reißen einiges raus bzw. kommen gut auf großen Bildschirm. 
10 € sind in Ordnung und es ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit das schönste PC-Prügelspiel


----------



## HolySh!t (22. September 2010)

Overlord, is einfach lustig böse zu sein


----------



## AntiFanboy (23. September 2010)

Just Cause 2, GTA4 und NFS Shift!


----------



## Janny (23. September 2010)

Mafia II


----------



## Lexx (23. September 2010)

grand prix legends, f1 2010 (just began),
und natürlich starcraft 2


----------



## Fl_o (23. September 2010)

GTA IV
Left 4 Dead 2 
Resident Evil 5 
CounterStrike:Source


----------



## A.N.D.I. (23. September 2010)

Crysis und Crysis Wars.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (25. September 2010)

immernoch bc2, ab und zu ne runde gutes altes cod 4!


----------



## GxGamer (25. September 2010)

Aufm PC: Racedriver Grid, Sonic Heroes, Wer wird Millionär 
XBox: Project Zero 2 Crimson Butterfly, Dead or Alive Ultimate und Shenmue 2


----------



## Pikus (25. September 2010)

Metro 2033


----------



## joraku (25. September 2010)

Wieder Assassins Creed 2 und Trine (welches für Zwischendurch sehr nett ist ) nachdem ich die Gothic 4 - Arcania Demo 2x gespielt habe. Läuft erstaunlich flüssig wenn man nach den empfohlenen Anforderungen geht. Dank 2Kern CPU ändert sich die Bildrate auch nicht um mehr als 5% wenn man auf Low oder auf Max spielt.  Hauptsache gefühlt flüssig, ist ja kein Shooter. Nur AA nervt ein wenig.


----------



## ЯoCaT (7. Oktober 2010)

seit 3-4 tagen eig nur noch css und gw2


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (7. Oktober 2010)

ЯoCaT;2280044 schrieb:
			
		

> seit 3-4 tagen eig nur noch css und _gw2_




was is gw2 ? 
doch nicht Guild Wars 2 - das gibts noch gar nicht  

Darksiders.


----------



## GxGamer (8. Oktober 2010)

Star Trek Online hat mich mal wieder erwischt


----------



## lord-elveon (9. Oktober 2010)

sto würd ich spielen wenns net monatlich kosten würde...

naja deswegen sind im mom bfbc2 und civ5 

ps gibts denn net sowas wie :yeah: ? wollte net nochmal ne banane posten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2010)

Gothic 4


----------



## computertod (13. Oktober 2010)

Company of Heroes


----------



## Mister HighSetting (13. Oktober 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> Company of Heroes



Ich auch . Auserdem noch ein bischen Bad Company 2.


----------



## Tobucu (13. Oktober 2010)

Da ich Momentan mit dem Laptop unterwegs bin Freelancer.


----------



## Sanger (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich warte momentan auf LOST PLANET 2 endlich mal wieder ein richtig gutes COOP spiel.
Und ich warte natührlich auf Black Ops weiss aber noch nicht genau ob ich es mri holen soll.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Oktober 2010)

Mal wieder Dead Space, weil ich mir demnächst noch Extraction für die Wii holen möchte.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (16. Oktober 2010)

nichts, bc2 wird irgendwie langweilig


----------



## Necrobutcher (18. Oktober 2010)

Pokemon Gelbe Edition auf dem Gameboy Color 8-)

Achja und MoH...


----------



## FrozenBoy (18. Oktober 2010)

Bubble Shooter bei Rofl.to


----------



## JC88 (18. Oktober 2010)

Company of Heroes - Stundenlang XD


----------



## Pikus (18. Oktober 2010)

Darksiders - wenn es fertig installiert ist


----------



## Tobucu (18. Oktober 2010)

Kane & Lynch 2  Dogdays


----------



## akif15 (20. Oktober 2010)

FussballManager10


----------



## HolySh!t (20. Oktober 2010)

Lost Planet 2 und Robot Unicorn Attack(und ja jmd kommt und sagt, dass das Spiel schwul ist...das is so männlich das es schon nich mehr männlicher geht )


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2010)

Seit fast 6 Jahren Ogame.de^^ xD

und eben Real Life... Für alles andere fehlt die Zeit.

evtl. mal ein paar Tower-Def-Browser-Games


----------



## Sarinjio (21. Oktober 2010)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent. Das Spiel würde ich jedem Horror Fan empfehlen.


----------



## Janny (21. Oktober 2010)

CoD4 Mutli, wie immer 
nebenbei als Browsergame seit 4 jahren Tuningracers.de


----------



## orca113 (21. Oktober 2010)

Bin grad mit Kane And Lynch 2 Dog Days dran. Macht Spass!


----------



## JC88 (21. Oktober 2010)

Mal wieder CoD MW2 und nebenbei Galaxywars


----------



## Pat82rick (9. November 2010)

STALKER SoC
GTA IV
F.E.A.R + Addons

Letzte Woche habe ich CoD 4 durch gespielt!

Dann noch Browsergames: Shakes & Fidget, Tanoth


----------



## Pikus (9. November 2010)

Ab heute Assassin's Creed II


----------



## Tobucu (10. November 2010)

Fallout New Vegas


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. November 2010)

line rider


----------



## RedBrain (11. November 2010)

Serious Sam 2

bin jetzt ab Planet Kleer angekommen.

auf 1920x1080x32 bei 8xAA, 16x AF und LOD -2 (negative Wert = schärfere Texturen; einstellbar über ini datei)


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. November 2010)

Borderlands (2. Run) + Addons.


----------



## thysol (11. November 2010)

Call of Duty: Black Ops


----------



## HolySh!t (11. November 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Borderlands (2. Run) + Addons.


Me2 bin grade aufm Weg zum Safehouse


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (13. November 2010)

starcraft II


----------



## FreshStyleZ (13. November 2010)

black ops was sonst?


----------



## JC88 (14. November 2010)

Anno 1404...Stundenlang xD


----------



## push@max (14. November 2010)

Black Ops


----------



## Shi (14. November 2010)

Medal of Honor. Das pwnt CoD (:


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2010)

Warhammer 40K Dawn of War II Chaos Rising

Ab und zu mal COD BO


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. November 2010)

COD 6 über AlterIWnet (dedicated Server).


----------



## Bu11et (15. November 2010)

Hab endlich mal mit Mirror`s Edge angefangen, dass ich vor nem halben Jahr oder so bei Steam als Schnäpchen ergartert habe .


----------



## joraku (16. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Hab endlich mal mit Mirror`s Edge angefangen, dass ich vor nem halben Jahr oder so bei Steam als Schnäpchen ergartert habe .


Gute Wahl 

Wieder Bad Company 2 - das Addon und das Mappack können kommen.


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2010)

Da der MP von COD Black Ops streikt, bin ich fleißig am Assassins Creed II zocken.


----------



## Papzt (23. November 2010)

BC2 mal wieder, wenn ich nicht von B2Ds genervt werde
Ansonsten Freelancer


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2010)

> Ansonsten Freelancer


Artefakt-Waffen FTW! 

Zwischendurch mal Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## Papzt (23. November 2010)

So weit bin ich momentan noch nicht wieder


----------



## FreshStyleZ (23. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> COD 6 über AlterIWnet (dedicated Server).


same here 
cod4 geht aber auch immer


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. November 2010)

Metro 2033 und Black Ops


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2010)

*Alpha Protocol*
Würde James Bond drauf stehen hätte es sich wohl Millionenfach verkauft.
Schade drum, das Spiel macht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## computertod (23. November 2010)

mal wieder Company of Heroes


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. November 2010)

Zombie Panic in Wonderland und Bit.Trip Beat für Wii


----------



## fuddles (25. November 2010)

Gothic 3 mit Ultra.ini und CP 1.74 und es ruckelt und hakelt auf 1280er Auflösung^^


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2010)

StarCraft II, Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## FrozenBoy (25. November 2010)

Multiplayer: Call of Duty 4 und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder... .

Singleplayer: Wiedermal S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl


----------



## bingo88 (25. November 2010)

Dead Space auf der PS3


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2010)

> Multiplayer: Call of Duty 4 und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder... .



Den werd ich jetzt auch mal wieder ausgraben. Im Gegensatz zu Black Ops läuft der wenigstens.

BTT: Ein bisschen Alien Swarm


----------



## computertod (25. November 2010)

Audiosurf


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. November 2010)

DOD: Source


----------



## Nomad (25. November 2010)

Wieder viel Battlefield 2.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. November 2010)

Sniper Ghost Warrior, MoH, FEAR II, Anno 1404 und Overlord II


----------



## Pravasi (26. November 2010)

Left4dead2, TwoWorlds2,CoD-wenn es mal läuft.
Und BC2 Singleplayer. Mit neuer,fetter Surroundanlage-Hammer!


----------



## AMD_Killer (26. November 2010)

Cod Black Ops richtig geiles Game^^


----------



## JC88 (26. November 2010)

Winter Bells - Suchtgefahr...


----------



## F3IIX (26. November 2010)

Metro 2033 und GTA IV


----------



## Janny (26. November 2010)

CoD 4 und Black Ops Multi.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. November 2010)

mal wieder mit ogame angefangen


----------



## gharbi_sam (28. November 2010)

CoD Black Ops, und neulich NFS Hot Pursuit


----------



## JC88 (29. November 2010)

Portal - geil^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. November 2010)

wieder mal FarCry 2 und Ocarina of Time als Download für Wii


----------



## m-o-m-o (29. November 2010)

Black Ops MP & Zombie und wenn es mal wieder installiert ist auch wieder Crysis Multi. Und ein neues Retro Spiel habe ich geplant


----------



## Hardwell (30. November 2010)

Black Ops MP +SP


----------



## computertod (30. November 2010)

L4d2


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. November 2010)

Black Ops und wenn ich zeit habe X3 TC


----------



## Menthe (30. November 2010)

Gothic 2 + DndR


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (30. November 2010)

Half Life 2 - ewig nicht mehr gespielt. Danke Orange Box


----------



## KiraSenpai (30. November 2010)

hm~ spiele zurzeit S4 Leauge^^


----------



## Tobucu (30. November 2010)

Fallout New Vegas und unterwegs aufem Laptop Freelancer.


----------



## Dashquide (1. Dezember 2010)

ich zocke lieber was brutales... tetris oder pac man ...

und wenn es was softes sein soll.. GTA SA, Splintercell Chaos theory+ double agent CS:S HL2 top spiele.


----------



## Shi (1. Dezember 2010)

SC 2 und MoH


----------



## ich558 (1. Dezember 2010)

G2 + Addon und G3 abwechselnd je nach Stimmung


----------



## Hardwell (1. Dezember 2010)

l4d 2


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2010)

Eine bunte Mischung: 

- StarCraft II
- Unreal Tournament III Black Edition (<-- Steam @ Deutschland gekauft und Uncut?!?)
- Left 4 Dead II
- Assassins Creed II
- Sins of a Solar Empire Trinty Edition


----------



## RedBrain (2. Dezember 2010)

Gestern:
Half Life 2: DM
Supreme COmmander 2 mit meinem Bruder gegen 3x Normale KI... zu einfach. Beim nächsten Mal eine Stufe höher 

Heute:
Half-Life 2: DM


----------



## computertod (2. Dezember 2010)

Half Life 2


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (2. Dezember 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> Half Life 2



Bin grad beim Buggy und weiß nicht wohin ich fahren soll  
Wahrscheinlich zu viel auf einmal gespielt...


----------



## Tenshou (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich zock im Moment garnicht viel, und wenn dann Alarm für Cobra11 Crash Time oder BF 2142.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (2. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt, wo die neuen Maps rausgekommen sind zock ich wieder BF-BC 2


----------



## Pikus (3. Dezember 2010)

Assassin's Creed 2. und wahrscheinlich ab montag BFBC2


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Dezember 2010)

Level R


----------



## Two-Face (3. Dezember 2010)

STAR WARS: The Force Unleashed 2. Muss allerdings gerade nochmal installieren, da auf anderer Partition als C; die Videos scheinbar nicht funktionieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

Spiels auf der Konsole, da läufts besser und sieht genauso aus.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich darf mich ja eigentlich  nicht beschweren, das Spiel funktioniert ja (und das gar nicht mal schlecht), der erste Teil lief erst gar nicht bei mir.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

Hattest du dir die Patches für den ersten Teil besorgt?
Ach ja, auf der Konsole lief das Game von Anfang an problemlos, bei gleicher Optik.


----------



## -Moof- (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
Ich Zock viel, viel zu viel

mom.. Black Ops / F1-2010 / Apache Air Assault

aber aufzählen dauert zulange! also macht euch nen Bild!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

Mich würden die vielen Icons stören. 
Außerdem, entferne mal die Verknüpfungspfeile, sieht blöd aus.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Dezember 2010)

Es ist vollkommen egal, der erste Teil läuft nicht wegen meines Grafiktreibers, daren ändern weder Patch 1 noch Patch 2 etwas.

Rein technisch betrachtet, läuft es ja sogar, bekomme Ton und alles, nur kein Bild.

@-Moof-: Also bei mir sieht das wesentlich praktischer aus:


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

Tja, hat George Lucas doch recht gehabt, auf einem 10.000€ PC läuft das Game nicht.


----------



## -Moof- (3. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich würden die vielen Icons stören.
> Außerdem, entferne mal die Verknüpfungspfeile, sieht blöd aus.


 
hmm --die blöden pfeile fallen mir gar nicht mehr auf!


@ Two.. schickes Desk-pic------Akira class wäre eher mein ding


*Edit*


Track Nation´s hatt ich auch mal---war ziehmlich lustig, wa?


----------



## Two-Face (3. Dezember 2010)

Was willst'n mit der, basiert doch auf einem jahrunderte alten Schrott-Schiffstyp.

Das ist mein regulärer Game-Ordner, da muss ich allerdings noch 'n Haufen wieder dazu installieren, blöd, wenn der PC abschmiert und Windwos neu zu installieren ist - aber diesmal hab' ich mir das so eingerichtet, dass ich das beim nächsten mal nicht machen muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

Du spielst Far Cry noch?
In welcher Auflösung denn? 1600x1200 Pixel?


----------



## Two-Face (3. Dezember 2010)

Öhm, 1920 x 1200 wahlweise in 32 und 64bit?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

Öhm, Far Cry ist aber nicht für Breitbild gemacht.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Dezember 2010)

Öhm, zum Glück gibt es den Patch 1.3 (oder war's einer davor?)


----------



## Mr. Blow (3. Dezember 2010)

BFBC2, Fallout New Vegas, COD Black Ops(nicht online!) usw.! Zu viel zum Schreiben...

Eher Schreibfaul würd ich behaupten


----------



## -Moof- (3. Dezember 2010)

----ja ja erfüllt aber trozdem seinen Zweck (Geschmack´s Sache) 


wie hast probs mit deinem SYS das tut mir aber leid(Nicht falsch verstehen!)

wie haste es denn Gelöst?


*edit*

@ MR-Bl.... mach doch nen shoot???


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

Richtig, aber da das Game in 4:3 programmiert wurde, wird für die 16:10 Darstellung einfach oben und unten etwas vom Game "abgeschnitten".
Das merkst du vorallem, wenn du das mal direkt vergleichst (was ich getan habe).
So einen Patch gibts auch für Doom 3, genauso arm gemacht.
Ist genauso, wenn du aus einem 4:3 Film ein 16:9 Film machst, wo sollen denn die "neuen" Informationen herkommen?


----------



## -Moof- (3. Dezember 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, zum Glück gibt es den Patch 1.3 (oder war's einer davor?)


 Richtig!!!


----------



## Two-Face (3. Dezember 2010)

-Moof- schrieb:


> ----ja ja erfüllt aber trozdem seinen Zweck (Geschmack´s Sache)


Naja, eigentlich kann die Akira ja nichts dafür, wenn die Designer von _Enterprise_ so faul sind.




-Moof- schrieb:


> wie hast probs mit deinem SYS das tut mir aber leid(Nicht falsch verstehen!)
> 
> wie haste es denn Gelöst?


RAID zerdübelt, musste beide Betriebssysteme neu installieren, mitsamt aller Spiele und Programme, wie man sieht, hab' ich bis heut' noch nicht alle Games wieder drauf.
Aber wie gesagt, diesmal hab' ich mir die Partitionen so eingestellt, dass ich das Zeug beim (hoffentlich nicht eintreffenden) nächsten Mal nicht wieder neu installieren muss.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, aber da das Game in 4:3 programmiert wurde, wird für die 16:10 Darstellung einfach oben und unten etwas vom Game "abgeschnitten".
> Das merkst du vorallem, wenn du das mal direkt vergleichst (was ich getan habe).
> So einen Patch gibts auch für Doom 3, genauso arm gemacht.
> Ist genauso, wenn du aus einem 4:3 Film ein 16:9 Film machst, wo sollen denn die "neuen" Informationen herkommen?


Doom 3 hab' ich die aktuelleste Version, geht aber trotzdem nur bis 1600 x 1200.
Aufgefallen ist mir da nichts, außer, dass das Spiel in FullHD drastisch besser aussieht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

Mach einfach ein Vollbackup des OS, wenn du fertig bist, hab ich auch gemacht. Wenn jetzt mal was abschmieren sollte, lade ich das Backup einfach neu und fertig.


----------



## -Moof- (3. Dezember 2010)

Ganau das wollt ich auch grade sagen!!! aber zu spät ist, zu spät wa!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Doom 3 hab' ich die aktuelleste Version, geht aber trotzdem nur bis 1600 x 1200.
> Aufgefallen ist mir da nichts, außer, dass das Spiel in FullHD drastisch besser aussieht.


 
Musst mal nach Community Patches suchen, da gibts eine ganze Menge, die Jungs haben auch den "keine Lampe" Bug entsorgt, du hast immer eine Lampe, egal welche Waffe, was schon sehr gut ist, alles andere hat immer genervt.


----------



## Mr:Freez (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich spiele 
COD Black OPS, Red Dead Redemption auf der XE


----------



## HolySh!t (8. Dezember 2010)

Borderlands 
Hab jz The secret armory of general Knoxx durch und bin mitm Claptrap DLC angefangen. Einfach geil das Spiel.


----------



## JC88 (8. Dezember 2010)

Need for Speed Shift


----------



## kassi (9. Dezember 2010)

SCII ohne Ende


----------



## UnnerveD (9. Dezember 2010)

F1 2010, GTA 4 und Warcraft 3


----------



## Bademeister44 (9. Dezember 2010)

COD-BO

auf Liga vorbereiten


----------



## NCphalon (9. Dezember 2010)

Neulich wieder mit Oblivion angefangen 

der wiederspielwert is wirklich riesig


----------



## Novox (10. Dezember 2010)

Need For Speed Hot Pursuit


----------



## joraku (10. Dezember 2010)

Mass Effect 2 - es geht dem Ende entgegen. 
Danach werd ich wahrscheinlich (in den Winterferien) nochmal mit Far Cry 2 anfangen.  Ist irgendwie chillig - auch wenn es bestimmte Nervfaktoren gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Dezember 2010)

Seit etlichen Wochen liegt Mafia II ausgepackt neben dem Rechner, nur den Weg auf die Festplatte hat es bisher noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Raeven (11. Dezember 2010)

Cod Black Ops, mit dem Gameverlauf muss man sich erst mal durchkämpfen. Ätzend find ich in manchen Spielen mit Usern zu zocken die schon hohe Fortschrittspunkte habe. Da ist man schnell Kanonenfutter.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2010)

Stalker Call of Pripjat und nebenbei etwas "Der letzte Widerstand" @ Warhammer 40K Dawn of War II


----------



## debalz (15. Dezember 2010)

Anno1404 - - schlimmer Zeitfresser


----------



## Two-Face (18. Dezember 2010)

Immernoch STAR WARS: The Force Unleashed 2, irgendwie finde ich das Spiel frustrierend.

Wer ist noch der Meinung, dass Starkiller viel zu mächtig dargestellt wird?


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Dezember 2010)

Fifa 11 und F1 2010

Sehe ich auch so mit Starkiller, richtig starke gegner hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Pikus (18. Dezember 2010)

immernoch BFBC2, aber ab Dienstag mit Vietnam- addon


----------



## Two-Face (18. Dezember 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so mit Starkiller, richtig starke gegner hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


 
Meine eher kanonisch gesehen, dass der so einfach Darth Vader fertigmacht, ist einfach nur noch witzlos.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich find den zweiten Teil eher langweilig, keine kämpfe gegen Sith oder Jedi. Da fand ich Teil 1 noch besser


----------



## JC88 (18. Dezember 2010)

Trackmania


----------



## Pikus (20. Dezember 2010)

Crayon Physics Deluxe 
Das Game ist einfach der Hammer


----------



## Hardwell (20. Dezember 2010)

minesweeper!


----------



## FreshStyleZ (25. Dezember 2010)

new_devide schrieb:


> minesweeper!


läuft das ruckelfrei ? 
CoD4


----------



## Uziflator (25. Dezember 2010)

Mass Effect 2 und L4D2


----------



## we3dm4n (25. Dezember 2010)

PC:
CoD: Blackops (Kampagne)
NfS Hot Pursuit
Serious Sam HD (Second Encounter)

Xbox 360:
Dance Central (Kinect)
Halo Wars


----------



## JC88 (26. Dezember 2010)

Prince of Persia The Forgotten Sands


----------



## DubioserKerl (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich zocke mal wieder Diablo 2


----------



## stefan.net82 (26. Dezember 2010)

DubioserKerl schrieb:


> Ich zocke mal wieder Diablo 2


 
Klassisch

StarCraft II
Borderlands GOTY


----------



## HolySh!t (26. Dezember 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Borderlands GOTY


Ich auch bzw immernoch


----------



## RedBrain (26. Dezember 2010)

Borderlands

Wee Wee's Booster ab 2.5 Spielverlauf abgeholt.

Verdammt schnelle Gesundheitsgeneration . mind. 10HP/sec und ca. 8% Healthboost 

EDIT: Achja... Der Zerstörer Stufe 50 in 2ten Spielverlauf locker geplättet mit Double Thumper: 92x4. Als Ammo von SMG ausging, nehme ich meine 278 Dmg starken Elite Stomper von Dahl und ballert alles weg. Mit Sirene machts alle möglich.


----------



## ranking:89 (26. Dezember 2010)

also ich zock bnald crysis2 
aba im moment COD6 
crysis nicht mehr da war ich mal auf raning 89 welt weit ^^


----------



## HolySh!t (26. Dezember 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Borderlands
> 
> Wee Wee's Booster ab 2.5 Spielverlauf abgeholt.
> 
> ...


Welches Lvl wars du da, 50? Weil gegen meine Sirene hört sich das eher süß an


----------



## RedBrain (26. Dezember 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Welches Lvl wars du da, 50? Weil gegen meine Sirene hört sich das eher süß an



Stufe 54

weil die Addons installiert sind


----------



## HolySh!t (26. Dezember 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Stufe 54
> 
> weil die Addons installiert sind


Ok dann is das noch gut 
Ohne Addons geht das Hauptspiel übrigens nachm Patch 1.41 auch schon auf 58


----------



## RedBrain (27. Dezember 2010)

GTR Evolution/Race 07 Nordschleife in Multiplayer-Modus.

Fahrzeug: BMW 320i (WTCC Extreme)
Rundenzeit: 7:03:xx


----------



## Pikus (28. Dezember 2010)

R.U.S.E.


----------



## Janny (28. Dezember 2010)

CoD4 Multi, wie immer


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Dezember 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> CoD4 Multi, wie immer



Haha, wie viele Stunden hast du eig. mittlerweile?  Ich hab ja zum Glück aufgehört, sonst wär ich jetzt (3/4 Jahr später) wohl auf über 1.000 .. 

Stronghold Crusader.


----------



## NCphalon (30. Dezember 2010)

Star Trek: D.A.C (Ne Menge Spaß für 2,14€ )

Draufsicht Weltraum Shooter, vom Prinzip her ähnlich wie Geometry Wars nur im Star Trek Look von 2009 mit DX10 und PhysX unterstützung  Und ein Dualcore mit 3,5GHz is zu lahm dafür, würde sagen Tripple oder sogar Quad sind Pflicht


----------



## Doney (30. Dezember 2010)

resident evil 1... das rockt^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Dezember 2010)

nach langer zeit mal wieder Day of Defeat (Source), will wieder so gut werden wie früher ....


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (30. Dezember 2010)

the witcher - absolut fesselndes spiel 
mir gefällt es bis auf einige kleinigkeiten wirklich sehr sehr gut, wie schon lange kein spiele mehr! 
Freu mich auf den 2 Teil


----------



## rayon (30. Dezember 2010)

R.U.S.E (Warum sind da Punkte zwischen?)- Die Kampagne

...lustig wie man bei manchen Missionen einfach tricksen und den Computerspieler verarschen kann!
Ansonsten regts mich auf wie der Gegner einfach meine Nachschubdepots zerbombt und ich mir keine neuen leisten kann!


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Dezember 2010)

Zur Zeit zocke ich:


Mirror's Edge
Dead Space
Half Life: Source
Just Cause 2
Napoleon: Total War
Mass Effect
Secret of Monkey Island 2
Overlord


----------



## ich558 (30. Dezember 2010)

Anno 1404 da mich Ego Shooter momentan immer stärker langweilen


----------



## roadgecko (30. Dezember 2010)

Call of Duty 2 vorzugsweise mit Zombie Mod


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

Call of Duty Black Ops MB/Zombie


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

Batman Arkham Asylum


----------



## RedBrain (4. Januar 2011)

Ich versuche die Grafik bei Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter zu tweaken für Screenshots. Auch beim Spielen wird es getestet. 

Rot makiert kostet die Leistung von meiner Grafikkarte

To-Do:
Ambient Occlusion
Schatten-AF auf hoher Reichweite
maximale Grasreichweite
Shadereffekte nachbessern.
und so weiter

Done:
LOD-Wert auf "-1" (Standard: 2) Ergebnis: maximale Texturschärfe.


----------



## RedBrain (5. Januar 2011)

Das kann ich vergessen... nur Texturschärfe und Grasreichweite habe ich geschafft, da muss ich leider MSAA komplett verzichten. Die Grasdichte ist ungeändert. 

In spielbare FPS-Bereich. Das klappt also.  -.-


----------



## Pikus (5. Januar 2011)

BFBC2 Multiplayer... immernoch... ich komm nicht von los 
Und dazu noch ein wenig Guild wars und Darksiders


----------



## Lexx (5. Januar 2011)

nexus - the jupiter incident (zum zigsten male)
dragon age origins (5. versuch, echt sauschwer.. )


----------



## Crack17 (5. Januar 2011)

Duke Nukem 3D
Doom 2
Diablo Hellfire


----------



## JC88 (5. Januar 2011)

Dirt 2

und back to Roots...Sims 3^^


----------



## 0815klimshuck (5. Januar 2011)

BF BC 2 + BF BC 2 V  einfach nur GEIL


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Januar 2011)

mal wieder n bisschen die gute alte BF2 Demo


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Januar 2011)

DoD Source


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Januar 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> DoD Source


cool ,gibts da auch noch welche^^ Wie heißt du da, stammserver?


----------



## lu89 (5. Januar 2011)

Oblivion. 
Einfach göttlich dieses Game! Und die Grafik sieht mit mods auch gut aus.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Januar 2011)

@CPUGPU

einen Stammserver habe ich nicht.
Ich spiele meist die Standard Map "Avalache"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2011)

Anno 1404 Venedig, Sniper Ghost Warrior und ein wenig Medal of Honor.
Memo an mich " installiere endlich mal Mafia II "


----------



## hades5 (6. Januar 2011)

ich zocke Call of Duty MW2 und Black Ops.

aber ich würde gerne mal was anderes spielen, weiß aber noch nicht was


----------



## naxus (6. Januar 2011)

aalso ih zocke zur zeit
wow.cataclism
COD BO
WC3 (roc und tft)
minecraft
paar minigames
need for speed
anno (quer durch XD )
CS 1.6
CSS
hmm... das sollte es gewesen sein XD


----------



## Nomad (6. Januar 2011)

Counter Strike: Source^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Januar 2011)

Dragon Age Orgins nochmal komplett von vorn angefangen, mein Mainchar wird trotzdem wieder arkaner Krieger


----------



## Magetears (6. Januar 2011)

Spiele zur Zeit Planescape Torment und BioShock.


----------



## ChavezD (10. Januar 2011)

BlackOps MP und crysis,.willst vor dem 2. Teil endlich mal durfhhaben

---------------------------
Gesendet von meinem HTC, sry für schreibfehler


----------



## Stevii (10. Januar 2011)

Zurzeit (und wohl noch was länger) Fallout New Vegas und PES 2011


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2011)

lu89 schrieb:


> Oblivion.
> Einfach göttlich dieses Game! Und die Grafik sieht mit mods auch gut aus.


 Jap!

Zocke zur Zeit,b.z.w. noch Red Dead Redemption.Macht Spass


----------



## RedBrain (10. Januar 2011)

World of Tanks

Morgen kaufe ich ein PzKpfw IV


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Januar 2011)

Seit ner halben Ewigkeit spiele ich jetzt Fallout New Vegas... Ich bin glaub ich noch nicht mal bei der Hälfte..


----------



## orca113 (23. Januar 2011)

Mh habe gerade nochmal Crysis gezockt um es endlich mal durchzuspielen.Bin jetzt auf einem... na ich nehm an es ist am Schluss.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Januar 2011)

Mass Effect 2 hab ich aufgegeben... Viel zu lang und nach ner Weile eintönig.
Dafür hab ich jetzt NfS HP, BBC2, MoH, DAO alles noch durch zu zocken ;D


----------



## Pikus (23. Januar 2011)

Minecraft


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. Januar 2011)

Gran Turismo 5


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Januar 2011)

Dead Space


----------



## joraku (30. Januar 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Mass Effect 2 hab ich aufgegeben... Viel zu lang und nach ner Weile eintönig.



WTF?
Eintönig? Dann lass halt die Nebenmissionen weg. 
@ Mass Effect 2 (wieder) die Storyline nährt sich dem Ende


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (2. Februar 2011)

Ich zocke eig. nur CSS, durch das Spielen anderer Spiele verlier ich nur das Aiming von CSS.
Wenn Crysis 2 kommt zock ich das natürlich auch. Aber CSS bleibt primär !!

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Februar 2011)

Pokemon Gelbe Edition


----------



## jjxxs (2. Februar 2011)

primär natürlich cs 1.6

aber in letzter zeit auch ein wenig mit alten klassenkameraden css (mmn. ein richtiges gammelspiel ) und aus aktuellem anlass (vorgestern erschienen) auch cs promod 1.05 ... jeder der source hat kann es ja mal testen, ist umsonst und soll das cs 1.6 spielgefühl mit source grafik verbinden.

j4f nebenbei auch ab und zu mal bfbc2.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (4. Februar 2011)

Gran Turismo 5, Killzone 2


----------



## Pikus (4. Februar 2011)

Minecratf hat mich (wieder) in seinem Bann


----------



## joraku (4. Februar 2011)

Bad Company 2 + immer noch Mass Effect 2.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. Februar 2011)

Fear 2 (PC), Dragon Age Origins (PC) (inkl. Add-On und DLC's) und Dead Space (PS3)


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Februar 2011)

Anno 1404, sehr gut zum entspannen


----------



## RedBrain (8. Februar 2011)

Counterstrike 1.5 (WON-Version) 

und mein lieblingsserver lebt noch ^^


----------



## Painkiller (8. Februar 2011)

Nach langer Abstinez wieder World in Conflict Online und zwischendurch mal ne Partie RUSE.


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder Black Ops


----------



## JC88 (8. Februar 2011)

Blobby Volley 2.0 wiedergefunden^^geil für zwischendurch xD


----------



## -Moof- (8. Februar 2011)

grad vor 1std:
Metro2033
&
Mass Eff...2
&
Lost.Planet.Extreme.Condition.Colonies.Edition
&
Lost.Planet.2

bzw. inst.und einstellen, win7 musste neu druff
& jetzt ne runde
Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## Xrais (8. Februar 2011)

inFamous aufer ps3 , das game rockt


----------



## Cleriker (8. Februar 2011)

Bis vor kurzem noch Starcraft 2, jetzt wieder einmal Gothic 3 mit pcgh_ultra_ini. Irgendwie komm ich nicht davon weg.


----------



## thysol (8. Februar 2011)

Two Worlds 2


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Februar 2011)

Nen bissel DAO


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. Februar 2011)

Bis eben DAO... erstma ne Pause machen. Das stresst mich gerade zu sehr


----------



## Two-Face (8. Februar 2011)

Fattlebield: Cad Bompany 2.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Februar 2011)

Und hörst SWR3?


----------



## Hardwell (9. Februar 2011)

die silberne edition von pokemon!


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Februar 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Fattlebield: Cad Bompany 2.


Du auch? schee


----------



## joraku (9. Februar 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Fattlebield: Cad Bompany 2.



Ich auch.

Hui!
SWR3 Hörer gibt es hier.


----------



## -Moof- (9. Februar 2011)

M4gic schrieb:


> Aktuell F1 2010
> Ich bin jetzt in der zweiten Saison neu im Red Bull als Nr. 2 neben Vettel.
> 
> Natürlich wird das ganze mit einem schönen Logitech Driving Force GT gespielt - selten so viel Spaß gehabt




hmm ich häng immer noch in der ersten Saison fest und gurke mit virgin rum--wegen neu inst---(schade alte saves nicht einfach!!, gesichert und eingefügt werden können??!!! immer neu anfangen--kotz)


grad vor ner std--Assas...Cre.. 1
(der erste teil ist immer noch der beste--*-Epic )


----------



## .Mac (9. Februar 2011)

Brothers in Arms Hells Highway & CoD 5, ach, und CS:S, wie jedes mal!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2011)

Star Wars The Force Unleashed II, immer noch Anno 1404 und ein Neuanfang von Gothic  Arcania


----------



## Edguy (10. Februar 2011)

Bin fast mit allen F.E.A.R Teilen durch (Complete-Pack vom letzten Sale): F.E.A.R., F.E.A.R. Extraction Point, F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate, F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin.
Jetzt bin ich gerade noch beim DLC zu F.E.A.R. 2, Reborn.


----------



## Razer83 (10. Februar 2011)

CoD. BO
CSS 
Sind die meist gespielten von mir


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. Februar 2011)

Komme eben aus einer sehr langen Dragon Age Origins-Runde. Wie immer gut, allerdings muss ich nun mal pausieren  wirklich gutes Spiel... hoffentlich wird der 2. Teil noch dynamischer!


----------



## eXitus64 (10. Februar 2011)

Rome: Total War  *g*


----------



## dickhead (10. Februar 2011)

Hmmm momentan zocke ich eine Masse an verschiedenen Browsergames und zur Entspannung mache ich ein paar Yoga Übungen auf meiner Wii. 

Aber die Liste an Browsergames wird täglich etwas länger, wobei etwas völlig neues mal nciht schaden würde =/


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2011)

joraku schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> 
> Hui!
> SWR3 Hörer gibt es hier.


 Hä, wie bitte?


----------



## Lan_Party (10. Februar 2011)

Zurzeit Cod Bo. Prestige 1 bald 2. Sonst zwischendurch mal cod4 wenn bf3 rauskommt kaufe es mir auch vllt. mal schaun wie die Demo ist.


----------



## joraku (10. Februar 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hä, wie bitte?



1. Ich spiele auch Bad Company 2
2. Ich dachte du hörst ab und zu SWR3, da du die ersten Buchstaben, wie in einer dortigen Comedy vertauscht hast.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2011)

Das mache ich öfter, allerdings garantiert nicht, weil ich irgendwelche mir nicht bekannten Comedysendungen höre/sehe.


----------



## joraku (10. Februar 2011)

Die Idee könnte also von dir geklaut sein. 

@T: ab  und an Test Drive Unlimited (1)


----------



## Lyr1x (11. Februar 2011)

League of Legends


----------



## püschi (11. Februar 2011)

Test Drive Unlimited 2


----------



## JC88 (11. Februar 2011)

EM4 mit Winterberg Mod


----------



## orca113 (12. Februar 2011)

COD Black Ops auf der Xbox 360 gestern durchgezockt,Anfangs Pfui später Hui!


----------



## AlexDragonEye (12. Februar 2011)

Spiele zurzeit:

TDU2
Shift
Oblivion ( Nehrim )

Dank Steam spiele ich zurzeit nicht:

CoD BO
BFBC2
Plants vs. Zombie
Mass Effect
Dead Space


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (13. Februar 2011)

Dead Space auf der PS3. Echt scary 



AlexDragonEye schrieb:


> Dank Steam spiele ich zurzeit nicht:
> 
> CoD BO
> BFBC2
> ...



Wieso das? Was ist denn mit Steam?


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2011)

Crysis Warhead hab ich gestern duchgezockt.

Dann heute ma den SP von BFBC2 angefangen. War aber echt öde. 

Bis was neues rauskommt, zock ich erst ma Puzzlequest weiter.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Februar 2011)

TDU2, wenn es der server denn zulässt ^^


----------



## Infin1ty (13. Februar 2011)

Gerade Bioshock durchgezockt  
War echt nice das Game, bald hol ich mir 2.

Fand das Ende aber leider etwas kurz / abgehackt 

Ansonsten zock ich League of Legends.


----------



## Bene11660 (13. Februar 2011)

Minecraft <3
Tolles spiel, macht aber leider Süchtig


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Februar 2011)

Tdu2


----------



## Pikus (14. Februar 2011)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Minecraft <3
> Tolles spiel, macht aber leider Süchtig



Oooh ja


----------



## kero81 (14. Februar 2011)

TDU2
Crysis Wars
The Witcher
Two Worlds2
Auf der Arbeit an meinem XP Läppi Flipper... XD


----------



## joraku (14. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auf Win7 64Bit +(NVidia460) endlich wieder Dark Messiah of Might and Magic zum laufen gekriegt. Was ein Patch doch alles bewirkt.


----------



## AlexDragonEye (15. Februar 2011)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:
			
		

> Dead Space auf der PS3. Echt scary
> 
> Wieso das? Was ist denn mit Steam?



Steam hat meinen account deaktiviert, weil clickandbuy einen 4€ artikel nicht von meinem konto abgebucht hat! (mein konto ist und war ausreichend gedeckt)

clickandbuy interessiert das nicht wirklich, apps fuer mein iPhone e.t.c kann ich mit clickandbuy bezahlen, aber steam hat sofort meinen kompletten ca.45 spiele schweren account deaktiviert!

Werde nach arbeit darueber einen thread erstellen!


Gruß AlexDragonEye

@topic

Spiele zurzeit Tdu2 ....juhuu fluessig :p


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Februar 2011)

Und was sollen wir dann machen? Dich trösten? 
Schreib an den Steam Support, dann kriegt ihr das Problem schön gelöst. Mehr können wir dir auch sagen..


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. Februar 2011)

Immer noch Dead Space. Heut Abend sollte ich dann durch sein. Nächste Woche kommt dann Teil 2 dran 

Zwischendurch, wenn ich bock auf Maus und Tastatur habe, Fallout New Vegas. Allerdings immer nur bis es nicht reproduzierbar abstürzt. Merkwürdig


----------



## Lyr1x (16. Februar 2011)

Habe in letzter Zeit etwas Champions Online gespielt, doch das nervige Questen ist auf Dauer auch nicht das wahre =/


----------



## Janny (16. Februar 2011)

CoD4 und CoD Bo, ab und zu, hab in letzter zeit nicht mehr so die Lust zu spielen.


----------



## Pikus (16. Februar 2011)

Hab mal mit Far Cry 2 angefangen... und minecraft natürlich


----------



## pibels94 (16. Februar 2011)

suchti  cod mw2 multiplayer


----------



## Pikus (16. Februar 2011)

wie suchti? 

achja, zwischendurch auch mal pokemon via emulator  gelbe edition FTW


----------



## pibels94 (16. Februar 2011)

pokemon is god 

emulator ftw!


----------



## Pikus (16. Februar 2011)

Hrhr 
mal sehn, wanns die black&white gibt


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. Februar 2011)

Killzone 2


----------



## Ruth007 (26. Februar 2011)

Age of Empires II


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (26. Februar 2011)

Fable 3 zuletzt zweimal durchgespielt, wirkllich amüsantes Game.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Februar 2011)

Pokemon is über
Spiel das jetzt auch ma wieder.


----------



## Edguy (26. Februar 2011)

FIFA online....macht irgendwie ...... Spaß


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder Black Ops.


----------



## joraku (27. Februar 2011)

Lara Croft and  the Guardian of Light im Coop - sehr cool!


----------



## Squatrat (27. Februar 2011)

Metro 2033 habe heute angefangen. gefällt bis jetzt ganz gut.


----------



## MaxBetz (27. Februar 2011)

Portal


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2011)

Ich zocke zur Zeit ab und an ne Runde Street Fighter 4 wie ich schon seit naja einem Jahrzehnt und länger ab und an mal Street fighter spiele...

Und Metro2033 wenn ich etwas länger Zeit habe - die neue Graka muss ja gefordert werden xD


----------



## Pikus (27. Februar 2011)

Ähm... minecraft


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Februar 2011)

Amnesia - The Dark Descent
Supreme Commander 2


----------



## Mister HighSetting (27. Februar 2011)

Mit meiner neuen Graka mal wieder Crysis. Ach ist das schön


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (28. Februar 2011)

Uncharted: Drakes Schicksal für die PS3.


----------



## Lyran (28. Februar 2011)

Hab mal wieder Dirt2 ausgegraben und bin überrascht wie gut es sich doch mit 8xAA und OHNE Tesselation macht


----------



## Lyr1x (1. März 2011)

zocke zurzeit wieder CSS auf nem WCS Server 

ganz witzig mit den versch. Rassen die man lvln kann


----------



## Whoosaa (3. März 2011)

Ich habe jetzt ca. die letzten 2 Stunden wieder damit verbracht, einfach nur durch die Sümpfe von Stalker: Clear Sky zu streifen. Es ist ein krank, wie pervers geil die Stalker-Serie ist, und eine Schande, dass sie nur so wenig Aufmerksamkeit erhalten hat/erhält..


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. März 2011)

Need for Speed Underground 2

der Corsa geht gut ab  und die Geländewagenrennen sind immer noch das Dümmste überhaupt


----------



## The_Final (3. März 2011)

Ich spiele zur Zeit Draon Age: Origins und Dawn of War 2: Retribution.


----------



## ReaCT (3. März 2011)

Lebenssimulator 2011. Man ist das Spiel realistisch und auch die Grafik wirkt wie echt. Schade das es aber keine Speicherfunktion gibt, inklusive laden  Und darin zocke ich derweil Risen, mit den miesesten Texturen die ich auf einer Xbox gesehen habe. Wollte es von nem Kumpel testen, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das noch lange durchhalte. Also ein Spielin einemSPiel


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. März 2011)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Lebenssimulator 2011. Man ist das Spiel realistisch und auch die Grafik wirkt wie echt. Schade das es aber keine Speicherfunktion gibt, inklusive laden  Und darin zocke ich derweil Risen, mit den miesesten Texturen die ich auf einer Xbox gesehen habe. Wollte es von nem Kumpel testen, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das noch lange durchhalte. Also ein Spielin einemSPiel


 
spiel auch momentan viel... ich bin davon jetzt nicht so begeistert. Klar, grafik ist geil, aber Die Story!! manchmal ist sie einfach nur langweilig. Zudem geht das Spiel nur als Multiplayer. Cheats habe auch schon endeckt: +100.000€. Hier bekommt man eine Waffe und eine strumpfhose und sieht sich in einer Bank wieder. Allerdings fällt dieser schnell auf und dann wird man für gut 10 Jahre ausm Server geworfen... 

BTT: Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. ausgegraben. Mit Downsampling sieht das mal so richtig endgeil aus


----------



## moe (3. März 2011)

ich hab need for speed underground 2 mal wieder ausgegraben.
das ist und bleibt einfach das beste nfs überhaupt, auch wenns schon uralt ist!


----------



## Da_Obst (3. März 2011)

Zurzeit:

Borderlands --> Ist und bleibt mein absolutes LieblingsGame 
NFS Hot Pursuit 2010 --> Nur hin und wieder wenn mir nix besseres einfällt
Nexuiz --> Nur weils meine Kollegen nicht können ^^
Crysis 2 Demo -->wäääh "DX9" urgs ^^

und zuguterletzt natürlich Minecraft! =D


0857


----------



## Medcha (3. März 2011)

Ich werf ma Fallout 3, Medal of Honor, GTA 4+ und PES 2010 aufn Määkt. Hab erst jetzt neulich Fallout 3 für mich entdeckt, absolut geil. Mir als Shooter gefallen die RPG-Features. Geile stories und schöööön Open World. Mit den DLCs, mein Gott kann man da viel ablatschen. Kommt von der Missionsvielfalt und Masse GTA nah, eigentlich sogar noch geiler. GTA 4 ist  und bleibt das beste Spiel für mich, trotz der ganzen Bugs. Schön mitm alten 7er und fetten Beatz die Straßen durchcruisen. Mehr geht nicht.


----------



## ReaCT (4. März 2011)

Knights of Honor wird diesmal zu Ende gezockt. Mein Reich erstreckt sich vom westlichen Inselland bis zum türkischen Balkan und niemand wird mich mehr auffhalten können *hämmischeslachen*


----------



## Lan_Party (4. März 2011)

Immernoch Cod bo  warte verzweifelnt auf bf3.


----------



## joraku (5. März 2011)

ab und an Crysis 2 Demo (maaan, ich will mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten + Texturmod - Überstrahlaugenwischeffekten)
Lara Croft & the Guardian of Light mit meinem Bruder im Coop.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. März 2011)

Yoshi's Island auf dem DS.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. März 2011)

Morrowind mit (Optik-)Mods


----------



## Leandros (6. März 2011)

Crysis 2 Demo (Extrem viel ... ) und habe grade mal wieder Batman Arkham Asylum ausgegraben! Bulletstorm habe ich ja durch, brauche ich nen neues Single Player Game 
Kann man die Grafik von Batman bissl Pimpen? In den Einstellungen kann ich net mal MSAA anmachen, soll für nVidia Karten vorbehalten sein. Was fürn Bullshit!

PS: Games for Windows Live! is ********!


----------



## Entelodon (6. März 2011)

fear combat, titan quest (fand ich kürzlich auf der pyramide...), Stalker cop, morrowind (GOTY), flatout 2


----------



## joraku (7. März 2011)

Ist Titan Quest gut?  (Ich weiß, dass ist shcon älter^^)


----------



## Xrais (7. März 2011)

two worlds 2,starcraft II ,codbo


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (7. März 2011)

Guild Wars


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. März 2011)

Diablo 2 LoD


----------



## RedBrain (7. März 2011)

Diablo 1 unter Windows 7 mit Rainbow color fix 

640x480 in originalgröße skaliert. große schwarzes rahmen im Bild xD


----------



## Dari (7. März 2011)

Zur Zeit:

Magicka
League of Legends
SC2


----------



## TMO (7. März 2011)

Momentan:

SC2 
Blur (Geheimfavorit: bringt i-wie ab und an Spaß andere Autos wegzuknallen wie früher bei Mariokart^^)


----------



## -Moof- (7. März 2011)

F1-2010  

Bin grade in diesem Moment in Sao Paulo, und Q1 beginnt nach der Raucherpause


----------



## Deimos (7. März 2011)

joraku schrieb:


> Ist Titan Quest gut?  (Ich weiß, dass ist shcon älter^^)


 
Rockt!

Spiele zur Zeit BFBC2 und Bulletstorm. Letzteres ist mir allerdings mittlerweile verleidet, habs schon zum dritten Mal durch .

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (9. März 2011)

- BFBC2
- Sobald Mafia 2 fertig geladen ist (Steam) werd ich wohl damit beginnen


----------



## Pikus (9. März 2011)

Nachdem ich Bulletstorm schon zum 4 () mal durchgezoggt und kein bock mehr auf minecraft habe ist BC2 jetzt wieder an der reihe


----------



## JawMekEf (9. März 2011)

Call of Duty: Black Ops,
Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City,
Uncharted 2.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. März 2011)

Crysis 2 demo (gruppenzwang)
Und ab morgen Dragonage 2


----------



## Xrais (11. März 2011)

Two Worlds 2 , Black Ops MP , Bulletstorm , Starcraft 2 , Mafia 2


----------



## DJ-SK (11. März 2011)

Empire: Total War
Pro Evolution Soccer 2011

Auf mehr Spiele kann man sich gleichzeitig doch gar nicht richtig einlassen... Da geht schnell die Motivation den Bach runter...


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. März 2011)

Mafia 2 - Das Spiel scheint die Hardware ganzschön zu fordern... mehr CPU-Last als bei der Crysis 2 Demo


----------



## Whoosaa (12. März 2011)

So leid mir die ganze Sache mit Japan gerade auch tut - ich muss dabei die ganze Zeit an Tschernobyl, und damit auch an Stalker denken. 
Zu viel gezockt vielleicht?^^


----------



## Tobucu (14. März 2011)

Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. März 2011)

Noch immer Black Ops und Fifa ( Bayern fertig machen)


----------



## Lyran (14. März 2011)

Mal wieder Dirt2 durchgespielt, nachdem ich nach Neuinstallation ewig kein Bock hatte alles nochmal freizuschalten (Savegame migrieren wegen Windoof Live quasi unmöglich )
Heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder kurz Titan Quest IT angespielt, die Grafik ist für ein Rollenspiel schon echt gut gewesen als es erschien


----------



## Baer.nap (15. März 2011)

Da in einer reportage bei n24 die hintergrundmusik vom ersten cnc teil vorkam musste ich natürlich s spiel wieder rauskramen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (15. März 2011)

Killzone 3 auf der PS3. Wirklich cooles Game und der Soundtrack ist der Hammer


----------



## Deadless (15. März 2011)

Ich zocke grade Just Cause 2, weil es vorher zu sehr geruckelt hat mit meiner alten 4870 512 mb in full hd^^
Aber jetzt muss ich sagen wow das game sieht verdammt gut aus, sogar wenn man mit einem flugzeug ganz weit
oben in der Luft ist, sieht man noch alles von der Welt. Und die NVIDIA Karte hat anscheinend paar neue Punkte bei den Grafikoptionen
freigeschaltet, jetzt sieht alles nochmal viel besser aus,wie z.B. das Wasser usw. also einfach nur Top das Game


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2011)

Ich fang nochmal mit Crysis und Metro 2033 an


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. März 2011)

Ab jetzt Uncharted: Drakes Schicksal, danach dann Uncharted 2 und im Herbst dann Uncharted 3


----------



## Entelodon (20. März 2011)

joraku schrieb:


> Ist Titan Quest gut?  (Ich weiß, dass ist shcon älter^^)


 
titan quest ist ähnlich wie diablo 2, einfach in 3d. ist ein sehr süchtigmachendes spiel....

war die letzten 2 tage in der zone (cop)...


----------



## TR 0512 (20. März 2011)

Kann mich nur Rated R Superstar anschließen, spiel auch wieder S.t.a.l.k.e.r. CoP und Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Seabound (20. März 2011)

Homofront. und je länger ich zocke, um so besser finde ich es. wenn man sich mal mit der schwachen Grafik angefreundet hat...


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

Immer noch Dawn of War II Retribution und mal etwas CSS.


----------



## watercooled (24. März 2011)

Mal wieder Supreme Commander ausgegraben


----------



## Razer83 (24. März 2011)

Black ops und CSS muss am we mal schauen was es neues gibt


----------



## JawMekEf (24. März 2011)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:
			
		

> Ab jetzt Uncharted: Drakes Schicksal, danach dann Uncharted 2 und im Herbst dann Uncharted 3


 
Kannste mir dein PSN Namen geben ?

Black Ops, Skate 2, Minecraft


----------



## refraiser (24. März 2011)

Starcraft 2


----------



## Falco (24. März 2011)

Battlefield bad Company 2! Multiplayer natürlich!


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. März 2011)

Two Worlds 2 mit Gold Upgrade


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (29. März 2011)

Uncharted eben zu ende gespielt. Dann muss ich die Woche wohl noch los, um Uncharted 2 zu kaufen.

Ab und zu noch Bad Company 2 - allerdings auf dem PC


----------



## Brut (30. März 2011)

Dead Space 2
Fallout NV

Je nach Lust


----------



## Ruth007 (30. März 2011)

Fifa 2002


----------



## Heli-Homer (30. März 2011)

StarCraft 2 <3


----------



## dertobiii (30. März 2011)

Ac: brotherhood


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2011)

League of Legends


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (31. März 2011)

Uncharted 2


----------



## Clastron (31. März 2011)

Black ops zombi mod top

Bald acb bo


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. März 2011)

Tron 2.0 mit Killer App Mod


----------



## Pikus (31. März 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt endlich mal Half Life 2 gegönnt, natürlich mit Cinematics Mod.... ist echt saugeil, dafür dass es schon ein paar jahre hinter sich hat^^


----------



## ChaoZ (31. März 2011)

Ich zocke zurzeit Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. Man, hab ich auf der Xbox was verpasst 
Außerdem noch ab und an etwas Battlefield: Bad Company 2 und den Singleplayer von Crysis 2. Shogun 2 ist auch bestellt.


----------



## Lyran (31. März 2011)

seit paar Tagen Crysis 2 mit custom cfg, sodass es jetzt auch optisch für mich sehr zufriedenstellend ist


----------



## X-2ELL (1. April 2011)

bad company 2 und vietnam


----------



## ph1driver (1. April 2011)

Crysis 2 u. Just Cause 2


----------



## moe (3. April 2011)

NFS Hot Pursuit


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. April 2011)

Derzeit Age of Empires III


----------



## RapToX (7. April 2011)

lara croft and the guardian of light

sehr, sehr geil im coop-modus


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. April 2011)

Zur Zeit eigentlich nur CSS


----------



## Memphys (7. April 2011)

AtM S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky


----------



## Bääängel (7. April 2011)

Hab vor jetzt Two Worlds 1 durch und immer mal wieder AoE3, Gefechte machen einfach Laune.


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. April 2011)

X3 TC hab noch einmal neu angefangen


----------



## Lyran (12. April 2011)

aktuell Anno 1404, mein erstes Anno


----------



## Warlock54 (13. April 2011)

crysis 2


----------



## Obihamster (13. April 2011)

immernoch nach wie vor WoW


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2011)

Hab jetzt mal Metro 2033 gespielt und ansonsten, Tetris.


----------



## Pikus (13. April 2011)

Bin grad mit Crysis 2 fertig geworden, hab aber nochmal angefangen 
Dazu noch Homefront, zwischendurch ne runde Minecraft im SSP.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. April 2011)

Shift2 und noch immer X3 TC


----------



## Obihamster (14. April 2011)

Bin grad mal am Rift antesten


----------



## ChaoZ (14. April 2011)

Immernoch Modern Warfare 2, Minecraft und Crysis 2.


----------



## dertobiii (14. April 2011)

Brotherhood mit controller


----------



## Abufaso (14. April 2011)

Herr der Ringe: Schlacht um Mittelerde II.


----------



## Dehero (14. April 2011)

Call of Duty 4 im Multiplayer.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. April 2011)

Herr der Ringe: Schlacht um Mittelerde II Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs


----------



## moe (15. April 2011)

BFBC 2


----------



## On/OFF (16. April 2011)

Civilization V  ,  voll der Zeitfresser aber Spannend ,   Jetzt wieder mal CS- Source     und natürlich  L4D2


----------



## -Moof- (16. April 2011)

Ick mit meinen Sohnemann (Gelobt sei meine Brut) zoggen seid gestern und heute Hawx und NFS 11 Hot P...............
 und letzeres, zieht mich mein Sohnemann voll ab--
-(ich werd zu Alt für diesen Sch**ß)


----------



## refraiser (16. April 2011)

Meistens Starcraft II, nebenher Assassins Creed (1) und Super Meat Boy.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2011)

Drakensang Am Fluss der Zeit / Phileassons Geheimnis, Starwars Force Unleashed II und zwischendurch immer mal Anno 1404 / Venedig


----------



## Pravasi (17. April 2011)

Der gemütliche Typ...

DA2
Crysis2 MP
Und ich habe mal in Fallout 3 reingeschaut-zum 1.mal...
Als immer mal wieder zwischendurch läuft auch C&C Kanes Rache.


----------



## JawMekEf (17. April 2011)

Fallout New Vegas (PS3)
Skate 2 (PS3)


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (17. April 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots (PS3)
Battlefield Bad Company 2 (PC)


----------



## ChaoZ (17. April 2011)

Minecraft (PC) mit Freunden im MP.
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (PC)
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (PC) SP&SA-MP
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City (PC)
FIFA 11 (Xbox 360) mit manuellen Einstellungen.


----------



## joraku (17. April 2011)

Bad Company 2 (*Vorfreude auf Battlefield 3* 
Gothic 4  Arcania (ich bin kein Gothic Fan und etwaige Unterschiede etc. fallen mir nicht auf, außer, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt AA zu aktivieren ein solides Spiel zum entspannen. )

am Testen von Black Prophecy (mal ein anderes Free2Play MMO )


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (17. April 2011)

joraku schrieb:
			
		

> Bad Company 2 (*Vorfreude auf Battlefield 3*
> Gothic 4  Arcania (ich bin kein Gothic Fan und etwaige Unterschiede etc. fallen mir nicht auf, außer, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt AA zu aktivieren ein solides Spiel zum entspannen. )
> 
> am Testen von Black Prophecy (mal ein anderes Free2Play MMO )



Kannst du es empfehlen?? 
Werde die Tage wohl mal noch mit Borderlands anfangen.


----------



## joraku (17. April 2011)

Welches den?
Letzteres, also Black Prophecy?
Mh, ich habe erst ca. 1,5 Std. gespielt; Setting ist in Ordnung, man steuert Raumschiff selber, muss auch zielen, also können und aktivität beim kämpfen ist angesagt (nicht wie bei anderen MMO's, like Runes of Magic und Konsorten wo man nichteinmal richtig ausweichen kann)
Die Missionen sind anfangs recht ähnlich aufgebaut, man kann sich aber selber Aufträge mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden heraussuchen.


----------



## computertod (18. April 2011)

Mafia I


----------



## moe (19. April 2011)

GTA 4


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> Mafia I


 
Dito. Allerdings treibt mich so manche Stelle dann wieder so in den Wahnsinn dass ich es erst mal sein lasse und weiter Batman Arkham Asylum spiele.


----------



## zøtac (19. April 2011)

BC2, Minecraft und Halo: Reach


----------



## Abufaso (19. April 2011)

COD: Black Ops


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2011)

Ich habe mir mal Two Worlds auf den Rechner geworfen


----------



## Lyran (19. April 2011)

Zur Zeit noch Anno1404 und bald das Addon dazu, "Venedig". Danach dann Starcraft 2


----------



## Pikus (19. April 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> BC2, Minecraft und Halo: Reach


 
Jaaaa, ein weiterer minecraft-suchti 

@T: Ich zocke zur zeit Sacred² und Split.Second velocity


----------



## Aufpassen (19. April 2011)

Was findet ihr alle an Minecraft so faszinierend?
Also habe es noch nie gezockt & frage mal einfach..


...Zocke zurzeit gelegentlich nur etwas SC2 & BC2.


----------



## Abufaso (19. April 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:
			
		

> Was findet ihr alle an Minecraft so faszinierend?
> Also habe es noch nie gezockt & frage mal einfach..



Ich schliesse mich an....
Ich kenn das Spiel zwar aber frage trotzdem mal nach dessen Sinn?


----------



## ChaoZ (19. April 2011)

Als Kinder damals: Habt ihr Lego gemocht?


----------



## Aufpassen (19. April 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Als Kinder damals: Habt ihr Lego gemocht?


 
Nja ging.
Lego war zumindest gut geeignet zum werfen im Kindergarten, falls man mal keine Steine gefunden hat.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. April 2011)

Gut, dann wirst du auch an Minecraft nicht wirklich Spaß finden. Nach dem Sinn von Minecraft zu fragen ist wie nach dem Sinn von Lego zu fragen. Man hat kein Ziel, jeder erlebt sein eigenes Abenteuer, wahlweise und empfehlenswerterweise mit Freunden.


----------



## Aufpassen (19. April 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Gut, dann wirst du auch an Minecraft nicht wirklich Spaß finden. Nach dem Sinn von Minecraft zu fragen ist wie nach dem Sinn von Lego zu fragen. Man hat kein Ziel, jeder erlebt sein eigenes Abenteuer, wahlweise und empfehlenswerterweise mit Freunden.


 
Nja das Spielprinzip klingt nicht schlecht, doch die 1990er Grafik schreckt mich doch etwas ab.


----------



## JawMekEf (19. April 2011)

Minecraft,Black Ops, Skate 2


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2011)

Half-Life 2: Cinematic Mod 10.94
Starcraft 2
Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## KOF328 (20. April 2011)

Portal 2 , den SP heute zu ende Bringen und dann ab ins Co-Op getümmel mit den Freunden 

PS: Zwischendurch Minecraft


----------



## ChaoZ (20. April 2011)

Minecraft, Bad Company 2, Modern Warfare 2, leider nicht Portal 2


----------



## zyntex (21. April 2011)

Crysis 2
Portal 2 
Battlefield Bad Company  2
Borderlands
Left 4 Dead 1 und 2

Und leider alleine, da ich noch keine passende Community gefunden habe, Minecraft.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. April 2011)

Orange Box, bzw. zur Zeit Portal Achievements, danach dann Half Life 2.


----------



## moe (28. April 2011)

Super Mario World Advance 2 aufm Gameboy Advance. 
Hach, waren das noch Zeiten früher...


----------



## Whoosaa (28. April 2011)

Half Life 2.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. April 2011)

Age of Empires the Asian Dynasties


----------



## Hardwell (28. April 2011)

assasins creed


----------



## AMD64X2-User (29. April 2011)

Star Wars The Force Unleashed 2, CoD 4, CoD Black Ops, Need for Speed Hot Pursiut!


----------



## JawMekEf (29. April 2011)

BlackOps, Minecraft, Batman: Arkham Asylum, Killzone 3.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. April 2011)

Sims 3, Monkey Island 3 (Gronkh sei Dank), Minecraft, Modern Warfare 2 und Need For Speed: World.


----------



## facehugger (29. April 2011)

Starcraft2, immer noch Batman Arkham Asylum, habs die Tage für n 10er bei MM geschossen. Da konnte ich nicht wiederstehn... Borderlands und BFBC2.

Gruß


----------



## Abufaso (29. April 2011)

Crysis 2


----------



## HIrNI (29. April 2011)

iwbtg


----------



## ChaoZ (30. April 2011)

HIrNI schrieb:
			
		

> iwbtg



Wenn du Masochist bist sind das und Super Meat Boy perfekt für dich.


----------



## Heli-Homer (30. April 2011)

Also gespielt wird nach wie vor:

Crysis (1)
Bf:bc 2
Wow cataclysm
Starcraft 2
Assassins creed
.... und hin und wieder portal 2 beim kollegen, weil ich am überlegen bin ob ich's mir hole.


----------



## -Moof- (30. April 2011)

Heli-Homer schrieb:


> .... und hin und wieder portal 2 beim kollegen, weil ich am überlegen bin ob ich's mir hole.



Datt gleiche, this weekend by mir uch  ---hab gestern nen alptraum gehabt: Das Blaue Portal verfolgt mich, und klatsch mir immer den Würfel (mit Herz) uffe Birne---Autsch

  weil ich´s da hab!!    Hab ick mal wieder F.E.A.R. (Ultimate Box) und Tom.Clancys.Ghost.Recon-A.W.2 ausgegraben!!---- gibt sogar noch aktive Leute und Server----


----------



## zøtac (30. April 2011)

BFBC2, Crysis 2, Minecraft und ab und zu etwas WCIII


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2011)

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*

Crysis 2 und Dragon Age 2 hatte ich vor nen paar Wochen schon durch(und im Moment keinen Bock die nochmal zu zocken). Ich warte  jetzt sozusagen auf Duke Nukem Forever, Dungeon Siege 3 und Deus Ex3.  Und natürlich noch viele andere gute Spiele welche später irgendwann kommen.


----------



## Pikus (30. April 2011)

Nachdem mein Thuban jetzt genug leistung bietet hab ich endlich mal angefangen, R.U.S.E. zu zocken. Kommt mit vollen details echt gut


----------



## TMO (30. April 2011)

Also standartmäßig SC2 und das kombiniert mit nfs World^^


----------



## joraku (30. April 2011)

Im Moment Metro 2033 sowie Dirt 2 (endlich kann ich mich da auch bei Windows Live anmelden und bekomme nicht nur eine Fehlermedlung , nichts desto trotz ein super Game)
Arcania wird ebenfalls gerade gezockt, aber ob ich dabei bleibe ist die andere Sache. Bis jetzt gefällt es mir jedoch einigermaßen gut (nein, die Vorgänger hab ich nie gespielt und ich kann über diese ganzen Glitches und Bugs hinwegsehen)


----------



## Hagrid (30. April 2011)

Battlefield Play4Free 
Assassin's Creed II
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2


----------



## ChaoZ (1. Mai 2011)

Bad Company 2 Hardcore und Sims 3 ;P


----------



## Dehero (1. Mai 2011)

Crysis 2 und Minecraft.


----------



## Aufpassen (1. Mai 2011)

COD 6 & Crysis 2.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (1. Mai 2011)

BFBC 2, Crysis 2 und Portal 2.


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Mai 2011)

BFBC2 und Mafia Wars


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood & Supreme Commander 2


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Mai 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood & Supreme Commander 2


 
Das nenne ich Multitasking 

Ich zocke derzeit Pflanzen gegen Zombies.


----------



## TwilightAngel (2. Mai 2011)

Mass Effect 2, gar nicht mal so schlecht für nen Shooter.


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Mai 2011)

Cod4 und empire earth 2 + erweiterung


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Mai 2011)

Minecraft Beta Multiplayer, Battlefield Bad Company 2 Multiplayer, Sims 3, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2. In 30 Minuten Häppchen die perfekte Mischung.


----------



## JC88 (4. Mai 2011)

CoD MW2 mal wieder und nebenbei zum wiederholten male MassEffect 2


----------



## RapToX (4. Mai 2011)

h.a.w.x.


----------



## TerrorTomato (4. Mai 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> h.a.w.x.


 
same here!?


----------



## biohaufen (6. Mai 2011)

Test Drive Unlimited 2 beschäftigt mich gerade, allerding hasse ich meine HD 4850, die will nich so wie ich will


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Mai 2011)

Crysis 1, Crysis: Warhead, Crysis Wars, Sims 3 ^^ Das Crysis Zeugs gerade gekauft.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Mai 2011)

TDU 2 mal etwas.


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder F1 und Shift 2


----------



## joraku (8. Mai 2011)

Arma2 und Metro 2033


----------



## ponygsi (8. Mai 2011)

nfs world und ich weiß garnich warum


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Mai 2011)

Minecraft (haben jetzt nen eigenen Server) und Gran Turismo 5


----------



## THORsten1 (9. Mai 2011)

BFBC2, Metro 2033, Dead Space, Dragon Age 2, Crysis 2


----------



## Tobucu (10. Mai 2011)

Momentan World of Tanks.
Hätte nicht gedacht das es so süchtig macht.
Ich steh normaler weise nicht auf Multiplayershooter.


----------



## Lyr1x (10. Mai 2011)

Yeah wieder BFBC2 <3


----------



## Lappa (10. Mai 2011)

World of Tanks
Battlefield Bad Company 2
und noch ein wenig Guild Wars


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Mai 2011)

Metro 2033


----------



## Ifosil (11. Mai 2011)

Minecraft, Mythos, BFBC2,Call of Cathullu Dark Corners of the earth, Amnesia The dark descent, Zombiepanic, Insurgency und Dirt 2 ^^ das wechselt nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. Mai 2011)

Gerade ist es bei mir hauptsächlich Portal 2, ein weinig Crysis 2 und dann noch aus Nostalgie etwas Max Payne 2. Letzteres hat immernoch die coolste Bullettime aller Zeiten.
MfG


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder CoD MW2 - mach mir einfach am meisten Spaß von den Spielen die ich z.Z installt habe^^


----------



## Hatschi (11. Mai 2011)

BfBC2 
Nfs World (komisch das Spiel, vorallem die Grafik kommt mir bekannt vor)


----------



## Miezekatze (12. Mai 2011)

Diablo 2 - Lord of Destruction  und ich finds cool


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Mai 2011)

Hatschi schrieb:
			
		

> Nfs World (komisch das Spiel, vorallem die Grafik kommt mir bekannt vor)


Mit als NfS Veteran kommt da 99% bekannt vor. NFSU2+Most Wanted+Carbon+MMO=NfS World. 

@T:
Bad Company 2, Minecraft, Modern Warfare 2


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Mai 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Diablo 2 - Lord of Destruction  und ich finds cool


 
sign 
Ich werd's mal wieder installieren. @ Miezekatze zockst du im Battle.net, oder nur den Single Player?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Mai 2011)

Seit zwei Wochen Minecraft  .

Ich glaub ich bin abhängig^^.


MFG

Ps.muss jetzt aber weiterbauen.......


----------



## Darth Don (12. Mai 2011)

Aloha ich hab bis gestern Dawn of war 2 gedaddelt bis mir mein Internet abgestorben ist und nun fehlt mir die Lust Wat anderes zu zocken


----------



## taks (16. Mai 2011)

Siedler 4


----------



## joraku (16. Mai 2011)

Serious Sam HD 1


----------



## zøtac (16. Mai 2011)

Bc2&wc3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2011)

So Two Worlds ist durch, jetzt kommt wieder BF BC2 auf die Platte


----------



## Uziflator (16. Mai 2011)

BF: BC2  fast nur eigentlich.


----------



## khepp242 (16. Mai 2011)

TDU 2 und BF BC2, OPF: Dragon Rising Demo 'runtergeladen, 10 min gespielt und deinstalliert...


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Mai 2011)

F1 2010 zwei Rennen, zwei Siege. Natürlich fahre ich die volle Rennlänge

und zwischendurch COD und BC2


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

- Supreme Commander 2
- Prototype
- Serious Sam HD (Fetzt^^)
- Assassins Creed Brotherhood
- Mass Effect


----------



## Knäcke (17. Mai 2011)

Starcraft 2, Civilization 5, Anno 1404, BFBC2... 
Zuviele Spiele tummeln sich auf der Festplatte und die Familie lässt einen so wenig Zeit zum spielen... 

Tja, selbst schuld


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Mai 2011)

<> schrieb:


> - Mass Effect


 
Same. Absolut geil.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (18. Mai 2011)

Hi!

* Mass Effect 1 & 2
* Fear 1 & 2  bald  3  
* Crysis 1
* BioShock 2
* Dead Space 1

Also alle schon durch, und hin und wieder mal neu Angefangen...
Und sonst so...
* Grand Theft Auto......zum einschlafen....
*Black & White 2


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2011)

Am Wochenende werd ich bei meiner Tour de Force durch alte Wing Commander Zeiten weitermachen. Also WC1 - WC4, natürlich mit allen Addons. Dazu dann noch Privateer und Privateer 2 Warum? Weil mein altersschwacher Pentium III sich inzwischen seinen Ruhestand unter Linux redlich verdiente und da unter DosBox nunmal nicht mehr allzuviel läuft und weil ich gerade wieder Bock drauf habe und das echte Leben überbewertet wird, gelle?


----------



## Sereniance (18. Mai 2011)

Also ab und an spiel ich noch Company of Heroes... dann ein bisschen Deluxe Pac Man und Crysis wars.

Aber gerade Deluxe Pac Man juckt am Pc nicht so wie am Amiga. Die Steuerung ist einfach nciht reaktionsfreudig genug in den höheren Stufen.

Oh und Shogun 2 die Limited Edition.

Und manchmal eine kurze (lange) Partie Civilisation4.

Gestern bei nem Kumpel Homefront gespielt und gedacht das wär so´n Lightgun shooter wie sie´s mal gab. Aber ganz funny eigentlich, doch kaufen werd ich´s nicht denk ich.


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2011)

- The Witcher 2
- League of Legends


----------



## EGThunder (18. Mai 2011)

Im Moment zocke ich nur RIFT. Das Spiel rockt total, vor allem die Events (Risse usw.) wo alle im Sektor zusammen arbeiten müssen, sehr spektakulär!

EG


----------



## JC88 (18. Mai 2011)

Vor kurzem BC2 angefangen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (18. Mai 2011)

BFBC 2
Dragon Age 2


----------



## Abufaso (19. Mai 2011)

Novo Line für iPod Touch


----------



## cap82 (23. Mai 2011)

Far Cry 1 mit x64ecu und PCGH configs...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. Mai 2011)

Mit dem Clan CoD MW2 HC HQ^^


----------



## HolySh!t (23. Mai 2011)

Timeshift


----------



## Chakka_cor (24. Mai 2011)

BFBC2

L4D2

DoD


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Mai 2011)

nach langer pause mal wieder DoD:S angefangen, allerdings hat mein niveau während der pause ganz schon nachgelassen


----------



## JC88 (24. Mai 2011)

Hab mal wieder Flatout Ultimate Carnage oder so angefangen^^ganz witziger Spass für zwischendurch


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. Mai 2011)

Motorstorm: Pacific Rift


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Mai 2011)

Siedler 7, Risen u. (immer wieder) Mass Effect2,


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. Mai 2011)

Eben Resistance angefangen - totaler Mist. 
Mal gucken, ob Teil 2 besser ist...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Mai 2011)

Minecraft 
Anno 1404
und GTA IV für die PS3 (Macht am LED mehr spaß, als am Rechner  )


----------



## Russel Grow (28. Mai 2011)

Anno 1404 (+Addon) ...eines der geilsten Spiele seit Fallout 3!!!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (28. Mai 2011)

Dead Space 2 - verdammt scary


----------



## Hatschi (29. Mai 2011)

Brink kam hinzu


----------



## Seabound (29. Mai 2011)

Immer noch League of Legends. 

Was auch der Grund dafür ist, dass ich bei Witcher 2 immer noch im ersten Akt stecke und seit über ner Woche nicht mehr weiter gezockt habe.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (29. Mai 2011)

DoD:S 
Witcher 2 
Guild Wars


----------



## robbe07 (29. Mai 2011)

Sporadisch  wieder ne Runde AIX2. Sonst BC2.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Mai 2011)

robbe07 schrieb:


> Sporadisch  wieder ne Runde AIX2. Sonst BC2.


 
AIX ist geil! Spiele ich z.Z auch wieder sehr viel^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Mai 2011)

Tdu2


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Mai 2011)

Immer noch Minecraft ,seit fast vier Wochen.

Mein Ergebniss von ca.24 Std.....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Der Koloss von Rhodos.....

keine Zeit mehr für Forum.....


MFG


----------



## JC88 (29. Mai 2011)

Check ich nicht...eckige Wolken sind jetzt Trend?

@topic:
Weiterhin Flatout 3 und hin und wieder n bisschen BC2


----------



## mf_Jade (29. Mai 2011)

Immernoch Crysis 2. Freundin + Arbeit = -Games


----------



## debalz (29. Mai 2011)

Half Life 2 mit dem FakeFactoryCinematic-Mod10 (sieht richtig klasse aus)
PES2011


----------



## Re4dt (29. Mai 2011)

NFS Shift (Ki auf Schwer)
L.A Noire


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Mai 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Check ich nicht...eckige Wolken sind jetzt Trend?


 
Muste einfach mal selber ausprobieren...
Waren harte vier Wochen .
Hatte fast jede Nacht nur 4,5-5 std. Schlaf,
weil ich das Game nicht auskriegte.
Die Optik ist gewöhnungbedürftig....:XD (HD 4890 langweilt sich)
aber es macht einfach spass.
Das Game ist viel tiefgründiger als es auf den ersten Blick scheint.....und für ca.15€ kann man nicht meckern.

Hauptseite
kleiner einblick....

MFG


----------



## TBF_Avenger (7. Juni 2011)

Aktuell X3: Reunion...
...aber für die nächsten Tage muss was neues her; Mafia 2 wäre ein guter Kandidat


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Juni 2011)

World of Tanks
Panzer fahren! Tschu Tschu


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2011)

Is bei mir ne Menge.

Assassins Creed Brotherhood
Front Mission Evolved
Warhammer 40K Retribution Last Stand-Mode
Portal 2
Civ 5 GOTY


----------



## s|n|s (7. Juni 2011)

dow 2
am meisten bfbc2

und nebenbei noch hardmodes cata-raids 3 mal die Woche


----------



## Da_Obst (7. Juni 2011)

Ich geb mir immer noch Borderlands, wann kommt da endlich der 2te Teil ? ^^
und MC jetz aktuell aufm PcGHX-Server =D

Hier ein Bild welches von meinen Untaten zeugt, natürlich auf meinem eigenen Server... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Juni 2011)

Dirt 3


----------



## debalz (7. Juni 2011)

Defense Grid - The Awakenig

Achtung: kann extrem süchtig machen


----------



## TBF_Avenger (7. Juni 2011)

...und jetzt Mafia 2 schonmal 3 Stunden "angespielt". Bisher sehr hübsch das ganze, mein erstes Spiel mit PhysX


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juni 2011)

Na dann bist du ja bald mit dem Spiel durch... 

@Topic
Zur Zeit eigentlich häufig TDU 2 und sonst so ältere Sachen, wonach ich grade Lust hab. und Tetris sowieso!!!11!11!1


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juni 2011)

Neben Minecraft, jetzt aktuell Red Dead Redemption. Ich muss sagen, ein sehr sehr geiles Spiel worauf die PC`ler da verzichten müssen


----------



## taks (8. Juni 2011)

Ich weiss nicht was ich spielen soll...


----------



## s|n|s (8. Juni 2011)

was suchst denn?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Juni 2011)

Minecraft


----------



## PAN1X (12. Juni 2011)

Habe jetzt erst seit Donnerstag 'n' Spiele-PC und hab mir direkt Gothic 3 und Half Life 2 gekauft. Jetzt erlebe ich endlich auch, wie es dort weiter geht


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Juni 2011)

Hab mal wieder Split Second ausgegraben, is grad am inzen


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Juni 2011)

F1 2010 und noch immer COD BO


----------



## Aufpassen (13. Juni 2011)

Duke & etwas Dirt 3.


----------



## SaPass (13. Juni 2011)

Ab und an Starcraft 2. Aktuell lade ich mir wieder WC3 (mit Blizzard downloader versteht sich!).


----------



## avio1982 (14. Juni 2011)

Moh 2010 mp


----------



## dj*viper (14. Juni 2011)

DUKE und DIRT3


----------



## Gast12307 (14. Juni 2011)

BF2, Crysis 1, Unfamous (is nen Ps3 Spiel)


----------



## JC88 (14. Juni 2011)

Shift 2 angezockt....bin mal sowas von enttäuscht von der ach so tollen grafik-.-
Alles Hochgeschraubt und trotzdem sieht der Rasen aus wie der Kiesweg vorm Haus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2011)

bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> BF2, Crysis 1, Unfamous (is nen Ps3 Spiel)


 
Nö isses nicht. Infamous is nen PS3-Spiel


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mal Zeit hab ist im Moment Gerald von Riva am rumschlachten auf meinem Display... leider haben solch große Rollenspiele immer nen faden Beigeschmack wenn man nur wenig Zeit zum spielen hat.
Ich Komm... einfach... nicht... vorwärts....


----------



## Uziflator (15. Juni 2011)

ME 1-2 oder DoW Retribution oder BF:BC2 manchmal.


----------



## avio1982 (15. Juni 2011)

Jetzt auch noch dirt3


----------



## biohaufen (15. Juni 2011)

Ich zocke TMUF und TDU 2


----------



## Gast12307 (15. Juni 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> Nö isses nicht. Infamous is nen PS3-Spiel



Stimmt----->Fail
Videospiele sind so böse, durch dieses ABC wurde ich aufgeklärt :

Die Sprache der Killerspieler und Internet-Junkies ist eine Sprache für sich. Sätze bestehen meistens nur aus Abkürzungen und einzelne Wörter sind komplett aus dem Englischen übernommen. Doch was heißt überhaupt “lol” und was ist ein “Headshot”? Eltern im Netz erklärt die gängigsten Killer-Begriffe.



A wie Amoklauf
Amokläufe sind ein Phänomen der Neuzeit, das so alt ist wie ihre Ursache: die Killerspiele. Genau wie in den Metzelspielen geht es dem Amokläufer während seines Blutrauschs nur darum, so viele Menschen zu töten wie möglich. Das Training dafür, wie man eine Waffe bedient, welche Schrotflinte am meisten Schaden anrichtet und auf welche Stelle des Autos man schießen muss, damit es in die Luft fliegt, gibt es bereits in jedem Supermarkt – Counter-Strike und Co. machen es vor.

B wie Bong
Das Wort “Bong” stammt aus dem Englischen und bedeutet soviel wie “Bums” oder “Knall”. Gemeint ist hiermit eine Haschichzigarette, die mit Cannabis, Kokain oder Heroin gefüllt ist. Da Killerspiel-Exzesse oft sehr langwierig sind und die Gamer auf Schlaf verzichten wollen, wird sich so mit verschiedenen Drogen aufgeputscht.

C wie Clan
Ein “Clan” (Abkürzung für engl. cool lazy aiming nerds = coole, faule Baller-Nerds) ist definiert als eine möglichst große Gruppierung von Killerspielern. Ähnlich wie bei terroristischen Organisationen wie al-Qaida versammeln sich Clans zu Gruppen, um virtuelle Massenmorde und Anschläge zu veranstalten.

D wie Deatmatch
Das so genannte Deathmatch (dt. Todesspiel) ist ein Spielmodus, bei dem es einzig und allein darum geht, so viele Menschen wie möglich zu töten. In Expertenkreisen ist dieser Modus wegen der Ähnlichkeit zu echten Amokläufen auch als Trainingssimulator für Massaker einschlägig bekannt. Aus Polizeiakten geht hervor, dass Amokläufer wie Robert Steinhäuser (Erfurt 2002) und Tim Kretschmer (Winnenden 2009) ihre Tat in Deathmatch-Partien eingeübt hatten.

E wie Experience Points
In manchen Killerspielen haben die Zocker-Freaks die Möglichkeit, so genannte Experience Points (dt. Erfahrungspunkte) zu sammeln. Dies geschieht beispielsweise, in dem Geiseln erschossen oder Gegner mit möglichst brutalen Waffen hingerichtet werden. Durch gewonnene Erfahrungspunkte kann der Spieler dann neue, brutalere Waffen kaufen oder Bonus-Missionen freischalten.

F wie Frag
Ein Frag (sprich: Frahk) ist in der Killerspiel-Szene ein gezielter Mord. Da es in den meisten Spielen darum geht, möglichst viele Gegner zu töten, sind Frags sehr begehrt und werden meist durch so genannte Erfahrungspunkte belohnt (siehe oben).

G wie Good Game
Verlief ein Spiel gut, das heißt gab es viele Tote und Verletzte, loben sich die Spieler gegenseitig für den blutigen Wettkampf mit einem “Good Game” (dt. gutes Spiel). Da die Spieler auf Grund von Rechtschreibschwächen viele Redenwendungen abkürzen, ist in diesem Zusammenhang häufig die Abkürzung “gg” zu hören.

H wie Headshot
Unter einem Headshot versteht man einen direkten Schuss in den Kopf, daher auch die Herleitung aus dem Englischen (head = Kopf, shot = Schuss). Kopfschüsse sind schwer zu erzielen und sehr beliebt, da bei einem Treffer der Kopf meistens auseinander platzt – der Killerspieler bekommt einen euphorischen Schub (siehe K wie Killingspree).

I wie Indiziert
Ist ein Killerspiel besonders gefährlich oder gewaltverherrlichend, wird es von der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien (BPjM) geprüft und landet in der Regel auf dem Index – das Spiel ist somit in Deutschland verboten und darf nicht mehr verkauft werden, es ist also illegal. Bekannte indizierte Killerspiele sind Counter-Strike: Source, Doom 4 und der Alien-Schocker F.E.A.R.

J wie Jugendgefährdend
Prangt auf einem Killer-Game das Prädikat “Jugendgefährdend”, ist dies für Jugendliche meistens Grund genug, das Spiel zu kaufen. Nicht nur der eigene Killerinstinkt der Zocker wird dadurch befriedigt, auch das Ansehen in der Killer-Clique steigt mit dem Brutalo-Level. Umso gewaltverherrlichender das Spiel, desto “cooler” wird er angesehen.

K wie Killerspiele
Ballern, metzeln, abschlachten – so könnte man den Inhalt eines Killerspiels kurz und bündig erklären. Anders als in anderen Computerspielen geht es hier nicht um Taktik und Teamplay, sondern lediglich darum, möglichst viele Menschen zu töten. Die Anzahl der Metzel-Games ist in etwa genauso hoch wie die Waffen, die man in ihnen zum Abschlachten jeglicher Art zur Verfügung hat. Der Killer-Freak kann frei wählen, ob er seine Opfer lieber mit einem selbstgebauten Flammenwerfer bei lebendigem Leibe verbrennt oder ihnen mit einer Axt die Extremitäten abtrennt. Bekannte Vertreter dieser krankhaften Gattung sind unter anderem Counter-Strike, Doom 4 und World of Warcraft.

L wie LSD
LSD, wegen der säureartigen, ätzenden Wirkung auf den Körper auch Acid (deutsch: Säure) genannt, ist neben Heroin eine der gefährlichsten Drogen. Geraucht oder mit einer Spritze injiziert, versetzt sie den Drogi in einen tranceartigen Zustand, begleitet von starken Halluzinationen. Nach der Einnahme der Droge fühlt sich der Konsument “high” und vergisst für eine kurze Zeit all seine Probleme. Killerspieler greifen deswegen sehr häufig zu diesem Rauschgift, um vor ihrer traurigen Realität zu fliehen. Ein fataler Fehler, denn LSD macht – ähnlich wie Heroin – meistens schon nach dem ersten Zug süchtig.

M wie Monsterkill
Was das Bundesverdienstkreuz im echten Leben ist, ist der so genannte Monsterkill in der Welt der Killerspiele. Durch überdurchschnittliche Leistungen wird diese Auszeichnung an diejenigen Keller-Killer verliehen, die in einer Runde besonders viele Menschen getötet haben. Ein Monsterkill-Träger ist somit eine Art lokaler Held, dem die übrigen Zocker einen beinahe göttlichen Respekt zollen.

N wie Noob
Im Amok-Alphabet der Killerspieler gibt es – wie in jeder anderen Sprache auch – Schimpfwörter. Eine besonders häufig verwendete Beleidigung ist “Noob” (sprich: Nop), die natürlich keinen etymologischen Hintergrund hat, sondern wie viele Begriffe aus dem Killer-Jargon bloße Wortneuschöpfungen sind. Für die Ballerspieler ist dieses Schimpfwort außerdem ein geheimes Codewort, mit dem sie sich in der realen Welt untereinander verständigen können. Spricht ein Killer-Freak den anderen mit “Noob” an, weiß der sofort, dass er einem Killer-Kameraden gegenüber steht.

O wie OMG
Ähnlich wie “Noob” ist auch “OMG” ein Ausdruck, der ausschließlich im Killerspiel-Milieu zu hören ist. Ausgeschrieben bedeutet er “Ohne mein Gewehr”, eine Metapher. Meist wird diese Redewendung als Antwort auf eine absurde Frage benutzt, die der Gamer vehement verneint. “Nur ohne mein Gewehr!”, könnte die sinngemäße Übersetzung lauten, bei Killerspielern also “nie”. Unter normalen Menschen benutzt man auch die Redewendung “Nur über meine Leiche!”.

P wie Programmiersprachen
Genau wie Sätze durch die Sprache gebildet werden, muss auch ein Computerprogramm durch eine eigens dafür entwickelte Programmiersprache definiert werden. Die Unterschiede dabei sind enorm: Während Programme wie die Schreibsoftware Microsoft Word mit HTML programmiert wurden, greifen die Entwickler von Metzel-Games oft zu der Hacker-Programmiersprache C++. Wie gefährlich diese Sprache für Jugendliche ist, zeigte sich erst im September 2009, als der schülerVZ-Hacker Matthias L. vor seinem Selbstmord einen Abschiedsbrief verfasste – in C++.

Q wie Quake
Die Urmutter jedes Killerspiels ist Quake (deutsch: Beben). Als dieses Metzel-Game im Jahr 1992 erschien, revolutionierte es die Computerspielbranche. Nie zuvor hatte es ein Spiel gegeben, in dem man auf so brutale Art und Weise Menschen abschlachten und abmetzeln konnte. Durch dieses primitive Machwerk angetrieben, entwickelten Killerspiele-Hersteller auf der ganzen Welt ähnliche Metzel-Mangas – mit nur einem Ziel: Den Vorgänger in Sachen Brutalität immer weiter zu übertreffen.

R wie Rassismus
Killerspiele sind ein Ausdruck der eigenen Identität – sowohl für die Spieler als auch für die Entwickler dieser grausamen Online-Orgien. So versuchen viele Computer-Freaks, ihren eigenen versteckten Rechtsradikalismus in die Ballergames von morgen einzubauen. Was auf dem deutschen Markt wegen der stabilen Rechtslage kaum Aussicht auf Erfolg hat, bringt das braune Blut in den meisten anderen Ländern regelrecht in Wallung. So ist der Nazi-Shooter Call Of Duty in den USA schon seit langem ein unangefochtener Kassenschlager.

S wie Sonderschule
Erst kommen die Killerspiele, dann alles andere. So sehen es die Zocker auch mit der Schulbildung. Wer einmal drin steckt im Killerspiel-Sumpf kommt so schnell nicht mehr heraus, der soziale Abstieg ist dann nicht mehr weit. Viele exzessive Metzel-Gamer landen auf Haupt- und Sonderschulen, weil sie nach tagelangen PC-Exzessen übermüdet sind und nicht mehr dem Unterricht folgen können oder gar nicht erst zur Schule erscheinen. Sie sind dann auf spezielle Förderung angewiesen, weil sie mit der regulären Schulform nicht mehr mithalten können (siehe auch: V wie Verblödung).

T wie Teamwork
Folgende Situation: Der Killerspieler steht alleine mit seinem Maschinengewehr Typ Glock 18 vor einer Tür, hinter der sich Terroristen verschanzt haben. Plötzlich geht die Tür auf und die Gamer-Gangster kommen raus, schießen wie wild um sich, fetzen alles kurz und klein. Der Killerspieler hat keine Chance, rettet sein Leben mit einem Sprung hinter eine Kiste. Die Terroristen kommen näher, immer mit dem langen Lauf der Glock 18 auf die Kiste zielend. Noch sechs Schritte, dann sind sie da und zerfetzen ihn. Doch dann hört man plötzlich Schüsse, Schreie. Die Terror-Spieler werden von hinten zerfetzt, die karierten Holzfällerhemden blutdurchtränkt. Ein Baller-Freund des Killerspielers hat sich von hinten angeschlichen und die brenzliche Situation in letzter Zeit durch gutes Teamwork (deutsch: Mannschaftsarbeit) gerettet.

U wie Ultrakill
Wenn das Blut spritzt, die Gedärme an den Wänden kleben und die Köpfe über den Asphalt rollen, dann hat ein Killer-Gamer höchstwahrscheinlich gerade einen Ultrakill gemacht. Ähnlich wie der Monsterkill (siehe Amok-Alphabet Teil 2 M wie Monsterkill) ist auch der Ultrakill eine besonders begehrte Auszeichnung für einen Amok-Spieler. Erreicht wird sie, wenn man mindestens zehn Feinde in kurzer Zeit nacheinander abschlachtet.

V wie Verblödung
Zahlreiche wissenschaftliche Studien haben in den vergangenen Jahren immer wieder bewiesen: Zocken macht dumm. Schuld daran sind die Ballergames, die immer einfacher gestrickt sind und den Killerspieler intellektuell in etwa so viel fordern wie Geschirrspülen. Das Einzige, das er beim Spielen machen muss, ist auf die Maus zu drücken, wenn ein Gegner ins Fadenkreuz läuft.

W wie World of Warcraft
Neben dem berüchtigten Killer-Shooter Counter-Strike lässt auch das Metzel-Adventure World of Warcraft das kranke Herz vieler Killerspieler höher schlagen. Die Handlung ist ähnlich primitiv wie bei klassischen Shootern: Man schlüpft in die Rolle eines Orks, Elfen oder Menschen und muss zusammen mit anderen Gamern frei herumlaufende Tiere und Monster töten. Das Besondere: Die Spielfiguren können Level aufsteigen und so immer grausamere Attacken und Fähigkeiten erlernen, mit denen sie ihre Gegner abschlachten.

X wie XXX
Wenn Gamer nicht gerade Haschisch spritzen oder LSD schnupfen, surfen sie auf Pornoseiten. Dort versorgen sie sich mit den neuesten Ekel-Videos, um ihre perversen Fetische befriedigen zu können. Obwohl es in Deutschland strafbar ist, sich als Unter-18-Jähriger Sexvideos im Netz anzusehen, findet die Perverso-Jugend dank Hacker-Programmen immer neue Möglichkeiten, an ihre Erotik-Pornos zu kommen. Besonders erschreckend: Selbst 14-Jährige kennen schon die Codewörter für die berühmtesten Sex-Seiten im Netz.

Y wie Y?
Ballern, abmetzeln, vergewaltigen – für alles andere ist im Spiel keine Zeit. Auch nicht für Wörter, die ausgeschrieben nur aus drei Buchstaben bestehen wie das englische Wort “why” (deutsch: warum). In Metzel-Sessions wird dies von den faulen Zockern oftmals einfach nur mit einem “y” ersetzt – damit mehr Zeit zum Ballern bleibt.

Z wie Zeichensetzung
Die Zeichensetzung ist für die meisten Zocker-Freaks ein Fremdwort. Durch extreme Spielexzesse vernachlässigen sie ihre Schulbildung (siehe: S wie Sonderschule) und verlernen die Fähigkeit, sich in einem korrekten Deutsch zu artikulieren. Kommata, Fragezeichen oder gar Punkte werden aus Unwissenheit oder Zeitmangel komplett weggelassen, damit mehr Zeit für die Metzel-Spiele bleiben. An dieser orthografischen Fehlentwicklung lassen sich die Killerspieler auch außerhalb der Ballergames leicht erkennen: in Internetforen, Bewerbungsschreiben – oder in den Kommentaren auf Eltern im Netz.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (16. Juni 2011)

Ich lasse mir gerade mit Grand Prix Legends virtuell die Fliegen bei 300 Sachen ins Gesicht wehen
Mit dem Cooper T77 habe ich gerade zwei Punkte beim GP von Belgien 1965 ergattert
Aufgebohrt mit diversen Patches läuft das 12 jahre alte Spiel perfekt mit Win7 x64. Durch diverse Mods kann man jetzt alle Saisons von 1965 bis 1969 fahren.


----------



## jensi251 (16. Juni 2011)

Crysis beides und bc2 und GTA IV


----------



## jurawi (17. Juni 2011)

@ bel_gen_14 doom 4 O.o ... seit wann gibtsn das !???!! und dieses abc ist ja mal der größte müll überhaupt !! wenn ich schon lese bei s wie sonderschule -.- ... also in meiner gegend sind gerade die zocker die schlauen leute und haben meisten einen 1er bis 2er schnitt und die andren die draußen saufen, rauche, kiffen, etc sind die hauptschüler, aber gut ... ich bin zwar kein freak der nur daheim hockt, aber wollts nur mal gesagt haben !!!

spiel eig alles ab und zu mal... am meisten bfbc2 und crysis


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juni 2011)

Momentan Bioshock, Deadspace I+II, COD6, Battlefield II (Project Reality), BC2


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2011)

Im moment mal wieder Diablo 2 Herr der Zerstörung im battle.net


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2011)

Zelda - Ocarina Of Time auf dem N64


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2011)

Immo nach 8 Monaten Besitz kam Mafia 2 dran, läuft allerdings eher bescheiden. Nebenbei noch den Rest von BF BC II


----------



## Leandros (24. Juni 2011)

Minecraft. Es hat mich auch ..


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Juni 2011)

Minecraft und Spirale Knights (CSS is sowieso immer dabei)


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juni 2011)

Wieder mal Plants VS Zombies auf dem iPad, weil ich sonst nichts hier habe.


----------



## JC88 (24. Juni 2011)

Spiral Knight hab ich auch angefagen^^


----------



## SanjiWhite (24. Juni 2011)

Momentan sucht ich Minecraft. Und so nebenbei noch The Witcher 2.


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Minecraft. Es hat mich auch ..


 Leandros spielt Minecraft 0o
BTW, ich auch!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## headcracker (29. Juni 2011)

Zurzeit zocke ich LEGO Pirates of the Caribbean (so für ne halbe Stunde zwischendurch) und Anno 1404, Anno 1701, GTA IV und HdRO. Aber die letzten 4 wirklich NUR, falls ich mal mindestens 1 Stunde Zeit für eines der Spiele finde. Was momentan seltenst der Fall ist, da ich ab Freitag innerhalb von 2 Wochen 10 Prüfungen habe, für die ich lernen muss.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juni 2011)

Plants VS Zombies ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Juni 2011)

Expedition Atlantis


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (1. Juli 2011)

Dragon Age 2 - wirklich gutes Spiel, allerdings nervt mich das immer zu gleiche Leveldesign der Dungeons...


----------



## böhser onkel (1. Juli 2011)

Crysis 2 und Cs:S


----------



## ubuntu1001 (1. Juli 2011)

GTA IV, modern warfare 2, und facebook ;=


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juli 2011)

Dirt 3, Shift 2, Black Ops und Metro 2033.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mal wieder Anno 1404 "rausgekramt" und zocke gelegentlich noch L4D2 in gemütlicher Gesellschaft. 
Hätte gerade richtig lust auf DiRT3..... oder dem Witcher 2, nach dem DA2-Reinfall kauf ich aber erstmal keine neueren Spiele mehr.... außer AC Revelations dann Ende des Jahres.


----------



## Raigen (2. Juli 2011)

Zwischendurch mal GTA IV und APB:R, wirklich "aktiv" bin ich nichts am Zocken.


----------



## Colonia (2. Juli 2011)

Bad Company 2 

Etwas "warmspielen" für BF3 .


----------



## Re4dt (2. Juli 2011)

Uncharted 3 Beta


----------



## Abufaso (2. Juli 2011)

Battlefield Play4Free


----------



## KOF328 (4. Juli 2011)

Seit neustem Magicka! 

€: .. mit der bezaubernden Kaki


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Juli 2011)

Gibts die jetzt zum Freischalten? 

Magic the Gathering, bin aber noch skeptisch, ob es was taugt.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Juli 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit neustem Magicka!
> 
> €: .. mit der bezaubernden Kaki



Ach du auch? 
Ich zocke rein zufällig das gleiche und das mit dem bezaubernden KOF. 
Wenn noch Zeit bleibt, dann auch noch mal wieder L4D2 mit dem Hackman.


----------



## Knäcke (5. Juli 2011)

Shogun 2 wenn es denn mal starten würde. Ansonsten Anno 1404, Civilization V, Bad Company 2 und Metro 2033


----------



## Fragile Heart (5. Juli 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wenn noch Zeit bleibt, dann auch noch mal wieder L4D2 mit dem Hackman.


Geb bescheid, Blutrausch bekämpfen ist immer gut


----------



## arslanpower (5. Juli 2011)

habe wieder angefangen mw2 zu zogen


----------



## Sync (5. Juli 2011)

Minecraft 
und Kane&Lynch 2  aber auch nur weil es das bei Steam fürn 5er gab


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2011)

DoW II im Coop   und Retribution im Single-Player.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Juli 2011)

Endlich mal Starcraft 2 - gefällt mir bis jetzt recht gut.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juli 2011)

Fallout: New Vegas
Fallout 3 (wenns mal nicht abstürzt)
Alle drei Stalker Teile
Resident Evil 5

Ich hab eindeutig zu viel Freizeit.


----------



## joraku (6. Juli 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wenn noch Zeit bleibt, dann auch noch mal wieder L4D2 mit dem Hackman.


 
Wenn ich das nächste Mal sehe, dass ihr L4D2 spielt, joine ich, falls noch ein Plätzchen frei ist.  Jetzt sind endlich diese ganzen Schularbeiten erledigt und man kann wieder von Freizeit sprechen. 

@T: Half Life 2 (bisher ohne Cinematic Mod)


----------



## <BaSh> (8. Juli 2011)

COD4, COD6, Minecraft und Project Reality für BF2


----------



## JC88 (8. Juli 2011)

Gestern "Drawn, The Painted Tower" zuende gespielt.
Kurzzeitig, aber dennoch ein schönes Spiel


----------



## TBF_Avenger (8. Juli 2011)

World of Tanks
Grim Fandango ( vierter Durchgang  )
Grand Prix 2


----------



## debalz (8. Juli 2011)

PES 2011
Defense Grid - The Awakening
Crysis 2 DX11
Racedriver Grid


----------



## thysol (9. Juli 2011)

Call of Duty Black Ops.


----------



## JC88 (9. Juli 2011)

Heute Splinter Cell Conviction angefangen^^
Als ehemaliger Splinter Cell Fan (damals noch auf der PS2) ein Muss


----------



## olipoli2 (9. Juli 2011)

ubuntu1001 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA IV, modern warfare 2, und facebook ;=



Ich zock minecraft


----------



## olipoli2 (9. Juli 2011)

Minecraft


----------



## Leandros (9. Juli 2011)

Portal 2 im coop. Macht echt Spaß.


----------



## Gast12307 (10. Juli 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Uncharted 3 Beta



Wo hast du die her  auch haben will  brauch man dafür uncharted 1 oder 2 in der Special Collectors Edition Box ? Hätte ich


----------



## Niza (10. Juli 2011)

Anno 1404 Venedig


----------



## maxpower1984 (12. Juli 2011)

Bin auf BFBC2 Backen geblieben


----------



## Sharidan (12. Juli 2011)

Hab mir heute die Collectors Edition von Civ 5 geholt für 20 €  Macht laune bis jetzt xD


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (13. Juli 2011)

BFBC2, Far Cry 2


----------



## SaPass (14. Juli 2011)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Hab mir heute die Collectors Edition von Civ 5 geholt für 20 €  Macht laune bis jetzt xD


Ich habe gehört, Civ 4 soll wesentlich besser sein?


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2011)

Nichts. 

Aber Assassins Creed Brotherhood liegt hier noch rum und bettelt um Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Juli 2011)

BFBC2, CoD MW2, TDU2 und GTA IV das ich von meinem lieben Clankollegen geschenkt bekommen habe


----------



## joraku (16. Juli 2011)

... viel zu viel verschiedenes 

Half Life 2  (danach Episoden)
GTA 4 (danach "Addons")
Just Cause 2
ab und an L4D2


----------



## cap82 (16. Juli 2011)

GTA IV angefangen,
aber die Performance macht zu schaffen, die Mühle ächzt da schon..
Und sonst zum Chillen "Geheimakte 2 - Puritas Cordis".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2011)

Mafia II ist durch, als Ersatz ist the Witcher gekommen


----------



## Sickpuppy (16. Juli 2011)

BFBC2; Portal 1+2


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. Juli 2011)

BF BC2, GTA IV, CoD MW2 und TDU2


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Juli 2011)

The Witcher 2 - Assassins of Kings


Mfg


----------



## Siffer81 (17. Juli 2011)

Immer noch ab und zu WoW, und ab und zu noch Crysis2. 
Greetz


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Juli 2011)

Zelda - A Link to the Past: die SNES Version mitm Emulator auf Lappi. 
Das Original Spiel und Konsole verstauben schon sehr lange im Keller. 
Da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach und es ist mal was ganz anderes nebst High Performance Games like Crysis und Co. 
Da waren die Spiele noch 1 MB groß....


----------



## Janny (18. Juli 2011)

CoD 4 und CoD BO Multiplayer


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Juli 2011)

CoD MW2, Cod Blops, BFBC2, TDU2, Dirt3 und GTA IV


----------



## RapToX (20. Juli 2011)

dead space


----------



## Pikus (20. Juli 2011)

Ich hab es endlich geschafft, Sacred 2 unter Win7 64bit zum laufen zu bringen 
Außerdem habe ich GTA SA mal wieder ausgebuddelt^^


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (26. Juli 2011)

Combat Arms und CS:S (Surfen )


----------



## Uziflator (26. Juli 2011)

Devil May Cry 4


----------



## gesichtface2 (28. Juli 2011)

Bfbc 2


----------



## Chakka_cor (29. Juli 2011)

zusätzlich zu BFBC2, L4D2, DOD, und und und kommt jetzt noch ab und an Battlestar Galacitica online  mal was zur Abwechslung


----------



## pibels94 (29. Juli 2011)

MW2 as usual ^^


----------



## Eftilon (29. Juli 2011)

Black Ops


----------



## RedoX (29. Juli 2011)

Auf dem DS momentan Pokemon Heartgold ^^ und GTA Chinatown Wars
Auf der Xbox 360 momentan die Fallout Game of the Year Edition sowie Blue Dragon und Guitar Hero V
Auf dem PC momentan F1 2010, DiRT, DiRT 2 sowie Race ON und ab und zu noch Alpha Protocol und GTA IV
Auf der PSP momentan F1 2006 sowie GTA Liberty City Stories
Auf dem Handy momentan Angry Birds sowie Need for Speed Undercover
Auf dem PC in der Ferienwohnung jetzt gerade Need for Speed Underground 2 sowie Half-Life
Auf dem Netbook momentan Gothic

So, das wärs, lange Liste ich weiss^^ aber ist halt alles mehr oder weniger gestaffelt.


----------



## Seabound (29. Juli 2011)

League of Legends, wie immer. SOnst nix.


----------



## Re4dt (29. Juli 2011)

Minecraft 
Auf dem pcghx Server


----------



## TBF_Avenger (30. Juli 2011)

Mangels Dynamischer Kampagnen statt IL2:Cliffs of Dover wieder IL2:1946, was dank der richtigen Einstellungen jetzt komplett kantenfrei daherkommt
Dazu noch Online World of Tanks.


----------



## Dimkkka (30. Juli 2011)

ab und zu League of Legends !  Super Spiel


----------



## computertod (30. Juli 2011)

irgendwie bin ich atm im Mafia II Freeride hängen geblieben^^


----------



## JC88 (30. Juli 2011)

Minecraft hat mich erwischt...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (31. Juli 2011)

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Juli 2011)

BFBC2 und Minecraft


----------



## EnergyCross (1. August 2011)

The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion


----------



## T'PAU (3. August 2011)

_Tactical Ops: Assault on Terror_ mit der CTF-Mod, macht richtig Laune Flaggen zu erobern!


----------



## kinglsey (3. August 2011)

BF Bad Company 2...Starcraft 2 *-*


----------



## moe (3. August 2011)

Endlich mal wieder Modern Warfare.


----------



## kinglsey (3. August 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder Modern Warfare.



Leg ich mir auch noch zu denk ich mal O.o


----------



## Matrix2 (5. August 2011)

Ich Zock Kings Bounty XD


----------



## VirtuallYBanished (6. August 2011)

Barbie : Reiterhof ....


----------



## Uziflator (6. August 2011)

Portal 2


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. August 2011)

Dungeon Hunter auf dem iPhone - wirklich gutes Spiel! 
Dead Space 2
Motorstorm: Pacific Rift
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. August 2011)

Dungeon Hunter 1 und 2 sind wirklich gut, nur leider viel zu kurz.

Zock momentan: Minecraft, CSS, Warhammer DoW2 CR,  anno 1701


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Oktober 2011)

da schaut man mal nen Monat nicht rein, sterben hier gleich die Threads ^^

PC: Fallout 3
Wii: Xenoblade Chronicles
XBOX360: Dark Souls
PSP: The 3rd Birthday


----------



## cap82 (9. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3 BETA 

Leider nur noch heute.. danach: BF 2


----------



## iRaphi (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich Spiel schon seit ich einen PC hab tf2. Es is einfach zeitlos genial


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Oktober 2011)

Noch die BF3 Beta ansonsten Two Worlds II Pirates of the Flying Fortress.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Oktober 2011)

Dirt3 und MW2^^


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (9. Oktober 2011)

Gestern hab ich mal die Forza 4 Demo angezockt, sehr viel versprechend!

Ansonsten nach wie vor die BF3-Beta


----------



## Janny (9. Oktober 2011)

CoD BO und zwischendurch CoD4.


----------



## joraku (9. Oktober 2011)

noch BF3-Beta
danach wieder GTA 4 (nein, ich habs noch nicht durch, bin erst seit Summer Sale dabei )
ab und an Minecraft (schön chilliges Game, gute Musik im Hintergrund dazu -> sehr zu empfehlen zum entspannen kurz vor dem schlafengehen, beruhigt.)


----------



## Koyote (9. Oktober 2011)

BFBC2


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> BFBC2


 
Dito. 

BF3 Beta war nicht überzeugend, hoffe das Final Spiel macht mehr Spaß. BFBC2 macht aber bis jetzt viel mehr Laune


----------



## -angeldust- (10. Oktober 2011)

- Two Worlds II Pirates of the Flying Fortress
- Portal 2, midweek Madness von steam sei Dank!
- BFBC 2
- Dirt 1, danach Dirt 3


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

Dead Island - Coop
Deus Ex - Human Revolution

Mehr gibts im Moment nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

Magic the Gathering und Braid.


----------



## stephan3572 (13. Oktober 2011)

nach 6 monaten mangels grafikkarte eigentlich 
*black ops, mw2 und crysis2*

aber weil das *verkackte steam* mal wieder nicht will.....

* CoD4*


----------



## blaidd (13. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich denn in den letzten Tagen mal zum Zocken kam:

Das geniale, atmosphärisch gewaltige, perfekt kontrollierbare und schweißtreibend fordernde Rollenspiel-Meisterwerk Dark Souls (PS3) 

Fand den quasi-Vorgänger Demon's Souls schon absolut fantastisch, das hier gefällt mir bisher noch besser...

Unglaublich motivierend... witzig, wie mit dem teuflischen Schwierigkeitsgrad geworben wird. Aber der gehört ja auch zusammen mit den unzähligen Heldentoden zum Grundgerüst vom Game. Und paßt wieder perfekt. Ist nie unfair oder frustrierend. Echt genial...

Wer hier immer schwadroniert, Konsolen seien nur was für Casual-Gamer, kann sich davon mal ordentlich den Kopf waschen lassen.


----------



## Clonemaster (13. Oktober 2011)

demon's souls auf PS3  

Bis ich neue CPU hab und BF3 da ist...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Oktober 2011)

AlterIWnet, MW 2 und Dirt 3


----------



## computertod (13. Oktober 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Oktober 2011)

F1 2011 und Black Ops und da aber fast nur only Sniper Server


----------



## Charlie Harper (14. Oktober 2011)

Bis vor kurzem Rage, aber das lasse Ich jetzt erst mal links liegen. Ich wende mich jetzt Red Faction Armageddon zu. Danach dann vielleicht wieder Rage, falls Ich bis dahin ne Lösung für die Performanceprobleme gefunden hab.


----------



## Memphys (14. Oktober 2011)

Minecraft.


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt kommt das erste und beste Spiel von Crytek dran. Ihr bisheriges Meisterwerk Far Cry.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Oktober 2011)

Limbo


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2011)

Fang wieder mit Arma II an


----------



## Jojoshman (17. Oktober 2011)

Also ich zock im Moment drei Sachen  !!
Minecraft,World of Tanks,Trackmania 2
Sind echt alles super spiele und nicht so teuer


----------



## m-o-m-o (18. Oktober 2011)

Sims 3 

Ich habe ganz vergessen wie schön es ist ein Leben gegen die Wand fahren zu lassen 

R.I.P. Winnie Poo (absichtlich falsch geschrieben ) - Möge er in Frieden mit seinem roten Fahrradhelm ruhen, nachdem er sich an der Werkbank selbst angezündet hat.


----------



## s|n|s (18. Oktober 2011)

duke nukem forever


----------



## onslaught (19. Oktober 2011)

Redneck Rampage, holy sh!t


----------



## Mikromike0815 (19. Oktober 2011)

C64 Emulator und alle alten spiele als Zeitvertreib bis BF3 kommt


----------



## RapToX (20. Oktober 2011)

onslaught schrieb:


> Redneck Rampage, holy sh!t


 geil 
das spiel hatte ich auch mal, habs aber dummerweise irgendwann verkauft. könnte mich heute noch darüber ärgern


----------



## onslaught (20. Oktober 2011)

Jesus elevator, das sollte man nicht tun, yeehaaa, hab noch alle 3 Teile. Still with the bull you get the hoorn


----------



## Koyote (20. Oktober 2011)

CS:S hätte gerne Minecraft aber verfüge über kein Bezahlungsmittel.


----------



## mds51 (20. Oktober 2011)

Herr der Ringe Online
CoD MW2
Rage ( durchgespielt )


----------



## Aaren (21. Oktober 2011)

StarCraft 2
Minecraft
Rage


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Oktober 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> CS:S hätte gerne Minecraft aber verfüge über kein Bezahlungsmittel.


 
Dann frage doch jemanden der eine Kreditkarte hat (Eltern, Verwandte, Bekannte), bzw frage im Forum ob du jemanden das Geld überweißen kannst, das dir das jemand mit Kreditkarte kauft. Wird ja wohl kein Problem sein heutzutage 


@ Topic

Minecraft 1.9 Pre 4,
BFBC2
und ab und zu GT5. 

Bald dann endlich Skyrim und BF3


----------



## moe (21. Oktober 2011)

DiRT 2


----------



## Uziflator (22. Oktober 2011)

Cod 4


----------



## Oromus (22. Oktober 2011)

FIFA 12 Demo


----------



## ASD_588 (22. Oktober 2011)

Cod4 und cossacks back to war mit mod.


----------



## Freakezoit (24. Oktober 2011)

World of Tanks , Rage & Driver SF


----------



## EnergyCross (24. Oktober 2011)

Red Faction: Guerilla und Armageddon
Crysis - schaffe den drecks endgegner nicht 
Duke Nukem Forever
Just Cause 2

gelegendlich 'ne runde CSS


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich fang mal wieder an mit Rainbow Six Vegas 2


----------



## EnergyCross (24. Oktober 2011)

rainbow six vegas hab ich auf PSP... nach 30 min einspielzeit hatte ich es in 2 stunden durch - ziemlicher fehlkauf.


----------



## hempsmoker (24. Oktober 2011)

Ab morgen BF3!


----------



## TheLogium (24. Oktober 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:
			
		

> Ab morgen BF3!



LOL Wiso schon morgen?


----------



## cap82 (24. Oktober 2011)

wohl dank preload und korea proxy..


----------



## RedBrain (25. Oktober 2011)

@cap82

HAAAAAAAAX!


@Topic
GTA 4 EFLC Multiplayer.
Ein Server mit 21 Spielern für ein sehr umfangreiches Massenschlacht.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2011)

Dead Island - Coop - Durchlauf Nr. 2  Und es macht immer noch laune! 
Deus Ex Human Revolution - Nach dem Ende: Missing Link


----------



## K3nnY008 (25. Oktober 2011)

Crysis 2 und nun Metro 2033.

ABER mal sehen, wann mein BF3 hier eintrudelt


----------



## cap82 (25. Oktober 2011)

BATTLEFIELD 3!!!

So, machts gut!

Bis in ein, zwei Jahren oder so...


----------



## knexfan0011 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich suchte grad extremst War Inc und Audiosurf 
Sonst noch minecraft, wobei 99% der zeit mit Redstone, Pistons und Ähnlichem genutzt werden.
Hin und wieder PvZ und Crysis 2, aber sonst zur Zeit nix


----------



## Nichtrauscher (26. Oktober 2011)

Dirt3
Shift 2
Metro 2033 - gerade durch. Das Ende war doch recht ansprechend inszeniert. Hat mich an Inception erinnert.
Überlege ob ich mir nun Stalker Call of Prypiat kaufen soll...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. Oktober 2011)

Da mein Rechner zur Zeit net geht, mal wieder ne Runde GT5.^^


----------



## Mr.Scaletta (26. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich Rage. Bald noch Stronghold 3


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich BF3


----------



## Falk (26. Oktober 2011)

Gears of War 3 - bin da etwas spät dran mit


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. Oktober 2011)

Noch immer Vegas 2 und hin und wieder MW2 und F1 2011


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin seit dem Weekend-Deal bei Steam vor ein paar Wochen immernoch im Portal 2-Fieber. 
Mitlerweile jeweils 2x Coop und SP und nun nehmen wir uns die vielen Communitymaps vor.


----------



## computertod (27. Oktober 2011)

GTA IV, Mafia II und den Duke mach ich dann auch mal weiter


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3
Einfach nur geil das Game!!


----------



## moe (27. Oktober 2011)

Den Duke.


----------



## Manicmanuel (27. Oktober 2011)

.... Brüste meiner Freundin  ....


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2011)

Race Driver: Grid

Team Fortress 2

Battlefield 3


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich warte noch auf das nötige Kleingeld für BF3.
Erst mal kommt ne neue Grafikkarte

Solange bleibe ich noch bei BC2
Daneben TDU 2 und Driver SF


----------



## Janny (31. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder die Metroid Prime Trilogie


----------



## skdiggy (31. Oktober 2011)

left 4 dead 2


----------



## Koyote (31. Oktober 2011)

Minecraft und bc2.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2011)

Mafia II (wie immer), BF 3 und natürlich Minecraft


----------



## winner961 (31. Oktober 2011)

bad COMPANY 2 BIN gerade fertig geworden , spellforce 2 und CS


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2011)

Tomb Raider "Geburtstag"


----------



## blaidd (2. November 2011)

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception @ Philips 42PFL7606K/02 (42'') @ 3D 

Erst knapp zwei Stunden gespielt, aber von der ersten Minute an begeistert... Die Story wirkt schon von Anfang an um einiges komplexer, die digitalisierten Schauspieler sind gewohnt top und wirken sehr lebensecht und der 3D-Effekt kommt überraschend gut, auch wenn man dafür ein unruhigeres Bild mit ab und an recht starker Treppchenbildung in Kauf nehmen muß. Trotzdem entschädigt das Erlebnis dafür, vor allem weil die Entwickler wohl so ihren Spaß damit hatten, jedenfalls gibt es öfter interessante Kameraperspektiven mit aus dem Bild springenden Vordergrund -Grafiken etc. Besonders cool kommen die Lichtkegel der Taschenlampen; wenn die Feinde ins Dunkle nach einem leuchten, stechen die Lichtstrahlen bildschirmfüllend aus der Leinwand...

Über die Grafik braucht man eigentlich kaum mehr Worte zu verlieren, die ist für PS3-Verhältnisse bombastisch und selbst auf dem PC wäre der Titel noch eine ziemliche Granate, wenn es denn in Full-HD laufen würde. Sogar die Texturen sind recht hoch aufgelöst, da hab ich schon deutlich schlechteres auf dem PC gehabt... Und nein, nicht MechWarrior 2 sondern durchaus aktuelles...

So, genug geschwätzt, ich geh wieder zocken... 


[EDIT:] Ach, ja. Und abends immer noch gern mal ein Ründchen Oldschool RPGs... Im Moment Ravenloft: Stradh's Possession und Eye of the Beholder... Musikalisch aufgepeppt durch die coole Arachno-Soundfont.


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. November 2011)

BF3 und Resi 5


----------



## Gast1111 (2. November 2011)

Terraria (mal wieder)


----------



## KillerCroc (2. November 2011)

Battlefield 3


----------



## 1975jassi (5. November 2011)

stalker call of pripyat


----------



## KillerCroc (5. November 2011)

Hard Reset


----------



## PsychoBitch (5. November 2011)

Minecraft, Battlefield 3 und Crysis 1    gelegentlich auch noch World Racing 2


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2011)

World of Warcraft -.-


----------



## Gamefruit93 (5. November 2011)

Battlefield Bad Company 2
GTA San Andreas installiert grade. 
Dead Space 2
Counter-Strike: Source.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. November 2011)

Mal wieder Pflanzen gegen Zombies


----------



## ser0_silence (6. November 2011)

Battlefield 3... 
Ansonsten Facebook und PCGHX


----------



## -angeldust- (7. November 2011)

Blobby volley


----------



## Clonemaster (7. November 2011)

BF3 - Ab Freitag Skyrim


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. November 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Blobby volley


Hahahahaha, na da habe ich ja was angerichtet...  
Me too.


----------



## -angeldust- (7. November 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Hahahahaha, na da habe ich ja was angerichtet...
> Me too.



Super grafik. Super gameplay. Is so tierisch abwechslungsreich. Und das aussehen der spieler: wow!


----------



## 1975jassi (8. November 2011)

Crysis 1 ist mal wieder angesagt.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. November 2011)

Duke Nukem forever aber nur wenig wenig und NFS Most Wanted um sich am Controller zu gewöhnen.
Bald wird wieder Turok 1 gezockt... der Nebel steht vor der Tür.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (8. November 2011)

Hard Reset, Rage, CoDMW2, CoDB.O PS, Dead Island. 
Meistens aber Rage.


----------



## JC88 (8. November 2011)

BF3 Multiplayer

Der Singleplayer war mal richtiger mist


----------



## NCphalon (8. November 2011)

AoE3 über ESO mit em Freund, Sanctum und ab nächster Woche wohl Anno 2070


----------



## Janny (8. November 2011)

CoD MW3


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. November 2011)

Age of Empires 3 The Asian Dynasties


----------



## computertod (8. November 2011)

18 Wheels of Steel 'Haulin


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (9. November 2011)

MW3... und ich werde es vermutlich noch im Tauschrausch-Aktionszeitraum zurückgeben.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. November 2011)

MW3 Was denn sonst


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

So grade eben Turok 1 installiert  DAS Nebelspiel, und es läuft...
somit wird wieder Turok 1 gezockt...


----------



## Janny (9. November 2011)

CoD MW3 Mutli, soweit ich mal auf einen Server komme..


----------



## moe (13. November 2011)

Bad Company 2 Multiplayer


----------



## RedBrain (13. November 2011)

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. November 2011)

BF3 und MW3^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. November 2011)

Skyrim


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2011)

ebenfalls Skyrim, mein BF3-Soldat hat jetzt erstmal Urlaub


----------



## Clonemaster (14. November 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> ebenfalls Skyrim, mein BF3-Soldat hat jetzt erstmal Urlaub


 
Hier das gleiche


----------



## EnergyCross (14. November 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Skyrim


 

mehr gibts nicht zu sagen 

seit Samstag mittag bis jetzt knappe 40 Stunden laut Steam


----------



## Menthe (15. November 2011)

BF3, Skyrim und demnächst noch Anno 2070


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. November 2011)

Gothic 4 " Fall of Setarrif ", wenn ich zum zocken komme


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. November 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gothic 4 " Fall of Setarrif ", wenn ich zum zocken komme


 
Wenn du zum Zocken kommst, hätt ich gern gewußt ob sich das Addon Lohnt. Danke 


Letztes Update: Anno 2070


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. November 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Letztes Update: Anno 2070


Wie kannst du jetzt schon Anno 2070 zocken? 
 ...oder meinst du etwa die Demo?

@topic: Skyrim, PoP (2008) und noch etwas Portal 2


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

Stronghold Crusader... wurde mal wieder Zeit


----------



## -angeldust- (15. November 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du zum Zocken kommst, hätt ich gern gewußt ob sich das Addon Lohnt. Danke
> 
> Letztes Update: Anno 2070



??? dieye bautznr kann der was was andere nicht können?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. November 2011)

Ich suchte grad RL mit BMW 325i E46 fahren


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

ich glaub das Spiel hat dein Vater eingesackt und zockt selber


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. November 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wie kannst du jetzt schon Anno 2070 zocken?
> ...oder meinst du etwa die Demo?


 

Gibt ja bloß die Demo.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. November 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub das Spiel hat dein Vater eingesackt und zockt selber



Heute ja, morgen nein


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

na das ist doch mal was  viel Spaß schonmal


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. November 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> na das ist doch mal was  viel Spaß schonmal



Danke schön!!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. November 2011)

Ah dachte ich mir.... noch zwei Tage!!!
Hab die Demo auch schon 2x durch und will endlich weiter machen....


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. November 2011)

Mit <Fallout New Vegas> habe ich eine Nachholrunde eingeleitet, danach kommt Witcher2 an die Reihe und zwischendrin´ wird Skyrim u. Anno 2070 angeschafft. - Greetz -


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2011)

Grid, BF3, TF2


----------



## orca113 (20. November 2011)

Deus EX HR, und auf der Xbox Batman Arkham City


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. November 2011)

In erster Linie CIV5,F1 und Fifa12

ab und an auch ne Runde MW2


----------



## mixxed_up (20. November 2011)

Ich zock viel zu viel grad. 


Assassin's Creed Revelations
DJ Hero
Skyrim
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
GTA IV
GTA Episodes from Liberty City

Alles angefangen und bisher nicht zu Ende gebracht.


----------



## skdiggy (20. November 2011)

Crysis 2 und Bf3 ^^


----------



## HIrNI (23. November 2011)

CSS und BF3, 
manchmal auch das grottige MW3


----------



## -angeldust- (23. November 2011)

HIrNI schrieb:


> CSS und BF3,
> manchmal auch das grottige MW3



Ähm is MW 3 so schlecht?? Erklär mal bitte...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. November 2011)

Skyrim, BF3 und Mass Effect 2


----------



## EnergyCross (23. November 2011)

Himmelsrand


----------



## Fexzz (23. November 2011)

Skyrim, wenn mein Anno 2070 endlich mal ankommt auch jenes, zwischendurch mal 'n Ründchen WoW, und am WE Serious Sam 3 auf 'ner Lan !


----------



## Gamefruit93 (23. November 2011)

Ich hab Garry's Mod wiederentdeckt.


----------



## HIrNI (23. November 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Ähm is MW 3 so schlecht?? Erklär mal bitte...



ich finde schon, schlechte Maps, Kiddy Gemeinde und ein Spiel das sich wie jedes andere COD spielen lässt,aussieht, klingt etc.

Für mich ist MW3 nur ein normaler shooter der einen nur mit genügend unlogischen Belohnungen munter hält..


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. November 2011)

Immer noch BMW 325i Combi E46


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2011)

Das 30er Cabrio macht mehr Spaß. ;P

@Topic: *The Whispered World*
Zum Teil hab ich schon fast den Eindruck ich bin zu doof dafür.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. November 2011)

Ne glaub ich nicht 

Die 1100€ Anlange macht mehr spaß 

Ach ja, zu dem Topic noch ergänzend Need For Speed The Run, ist aber nicht so gut


----------



## watercooled (23. November 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Das 30er Cabrio macht mehr Spaß. ;P
> 
> @Topic: The Whispered World
> Zum Teil hab ich schon fast den Eindruck ich bin zu doof dafür.



30er?! 

@PSP: Was hast du für ein Set Up?


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2011)

"30" für 330, nicht E30(sondern E46)  .


----------



## watercooled (23. November 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> "30" für 330, nicht E30(sondern E46)  .



Gott sei Dank


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. November 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> 30er?!
> 
> @PSP: Was hast du für ein Set Up?


 
Wie was habe ich für eine Set Up? Verstehe ich nicht ganz.



Olstyle schrieb:


> "30" für 330, nicht E30(sondern E46)  .



Achsoo upsala  Ok aber als Fahranfänger der seit dem 14.11 seinen Lappen hat sind knapp 200 PS schon sehr viel


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2011)

Auch wenn ich mit gemacht habe. Für Autos geht es eigentlich hier lang:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/17750-der-auto-thread.html


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. November 2011)

Cool danke!!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. November 2011)

Mafia 2


----------



## 23tom23 (24. November 2011)

ACR auf PS3 und League of Legends


----------



## Uziflator (24. November 2011)

Skyrim


----------



## facehugger (24. November 2011)

Serious Sam 3

Gruß


----------



## cap82 (24. November 2011)

Mittlerweile auch Skyrim neben BF3..


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. November 2011)

Anno 2070 (Kampagne & Endlos)
Minecraft


----------



## AbsolutStorm (26. November 2011)

Battlefield 3


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. November 2011)

Battlefield 3 und bald auch Anno 2070.


----------



## Micha77 (26. November 2011)

Shadowgun


----------



## winner961 (26. November 2011)

Warrock  und Skyrim


----------



## leopard95 (26. November 2011)

Rigs of Rods 0.38.67 online mit nem Kumpel


----------



## Gast12307 (26. November 2011)

BF 3 Multi


----------



## joraku (27. November 2011)

Bf3 + Skyrim


----------



## Uziflator (14. Dezember 2011)

Ghost Recon Online Closed Beta


----------



## -angeldust- (16. Dezember 2011)

Assassins Creed Revelations


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Dezember 2011)

Need for Speed The Run


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2011)

BF3 B2K


----------



## Kaktus (16. Dezember 2011)

Stronghold Kingdoms, Batman City und das war es auch derzeit, mir fehlt die Zeit für mehr.


----------



## DenniRauch (16. Dezember 2011)

Bf3 b2k


----------



## moe (16. Dezember 2011)

Gerade The Run durchgespielt. Nach nicht mal 2 Stunden.


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. Dezember 2011)

the binding of isaac
...hat man länger als 2 stunden was von


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Dezember 2011)

Battlefield 3 auf meinem Brotkasten.  Brauch echt mal ordentliche Boxen, die von meinem Fernseher taugen nichts.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Dezember 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Gerade The Run durchgespielt. Nach nicht mal 2 Stunden.


 Das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## Re4dt (16. Dezember 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Gerade The Run durchgespielt. Nach nicht mal 2 Stunden.


 Habs von einem Kumpel ausgeliehen habe auch knapp 2-3 Stunden gebraucht. 
EA WIR WARTEN ALLE AUF NFSU 3!!!!


----------



## PC GAMER (16. Dezember 2011)

BF3 muss mal was für Sniper tun.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Dezember 2011)

GTA4


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Dezember 2011)

Anno 2070


----------



## BlackAir (17. Dezember 2011)

League of Legends...

zurzeit teste ich alle möglichen F2P MMOPRGs an. Naja *hust* was soll man schon dazu sagen? 

Naja, Crysis 2 wieder mal von vorne angefangen mit höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## Janny (17. Dezember 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Gerade The Run durchgespielt. Nach nicht mal 2 Stunden.


 
Dann werd ich mir das wohl doch nicht holen, 39€ für 2 Stunden spielen .. 

-> CoD MW3 Multi FTW!


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (18. Dezember 2011)

Grade Saints Row: The Third durch (geiles Game, guter Humor) 
Na ja wie immer: GTA IV und EFLC (lässt einen nie los) 
Zwischendurch Anno2070 und ne gute Partie BF3 und BFBC2 

MfG


----------



## D-Designs (18. Dezember 2011)

Gute Frage, also zur Zeit zocke ich:

Crysis 2
Racedriver GRID
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
Counterstrike Source (Schon seit Jahren)
Bulletstorm
Metro 2033
Collin McRae Dirt 2

Das waren jetz mal die aktuellen Titel an denen ich dran bin...

Grüße
Ich brauch immer ziemlich viel abwechslung


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2011)

BF3 bin ich dabei!


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2011)

Im Moment:

Assassins Creed Revelations
Orcs must die
Anno 2070
Battlefield 3
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 (Spec-Ops + Wellenmodus)


----------



## Nemesis_AS (19. Dezember 2011)

Zur zeit:

Bf3
Skyrim
CoD MW3 (zum schnellen abreagieren )


----------



## godchilla85 (19. Dezember 2011)

Momentan am meisten Skyrim oder Battlefield 3


----------



## KatanaxXx (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi

Serious Sam 1 HD
Serious Sam 3
Need for Speed Underground 2
Need for Speed the Run
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit



mfg


----------



## Antonio (19. Dezember 2011)

Bf3 

Saints Row 3


----------



## SamsonRade (19. Dezember 2011)

Battlefield 3 
Anno 2070


----------



## pringles (20. Dezember 2011)

Just cause 2 und ab und zu swbf2 und nfs Underground, weil sie mir immer noch Spaß machen.


----------



## Schiassomat (20. Dezember 2011)

Gelegentlich *BF3*
Momentan bin ich *Batman Arkham City* am durch spielen.
Und für den gelegenlichen Wutausbruch *Serious Sam 3*


----------



## Jonas_E. (20. Dezember 2011)

CS:S, Serious Sam 3, FIFA, Minecraft, Team Fortress 2, Mafia Wars, Mafia Wars 2


----------



## orca113 (25. Dezember 2011)

Batman Arkham City gerade durch und nun GOW3 Multiplayer


----------



## Memphys (25. Dezember 2011)

Minecraft


----------



## Janny (25. Dezember 2011)

Grad CoD black Ops, hab jetzt den Prestige vor kurzem angefangen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. Dezember 2011)

Need For Speed Pro Street^^ Hab grad voll bock drauf


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. Dezember 2011)

mittlerweile wieder im TDU2-fieber, hoffentlich kommt das neue Pack bald und hoffentlich gibts noch einige weitere gescheite moppeds zum laden ...


----------



## Memphys (26. Dezember 2011)

CoD 6. Grad 3x gegen eine Wand getubed, in der irrigen Annahme die Wand würde auch nur einen Kratzer abkriegen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin grade mit Dragon AGE 2 angefangen, allerdings ein wenig als DIA Show habe ich das Gefühl.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Werde wohl nochmal Rage durchzocken. In Stufe "schwer".


----------



## Gamefruit93 (30. Dezember 2011)

Grand Theft Auto IV.
Mit Mods natürlich.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Dezember 2011)

Anno 2070 (Ja, immernoch )
Spellforce The Order of Dawn
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit


----------



## NotAnExit (30. Dezember 2011)

stark grafik-gemoddetes Skyrim

- macht süchtig, das Spiel


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Dezember 2011)

Serious Sam 3: BFE


----------



## computertod (31. Dezember 2011)

Assassin's Creed II


----------



## Siffer81 (31. Dezember 2011)

Star Wars the Old Republic
Skyrim
Und ab und zu BF3 

Greetz


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Dezember 2011)

Zelda Skyward Sword


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich zock momentan Heavy Rain. Echt genial, das Game.


----------



## nick9999 (1. Januar 2012)

Skyrim  
Endlich ein würdiger Morrowind Nachfolger


----------



## scorparc (1. Januar 2012)

Battlefield 3. Ich muss mich aber mal ran halten, gerade erst bei Level 20


----------



## Rixx (1. Januar 2012)

MW3 Multiplayer  bin aber schlecht


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (1. Januar 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zock momentan Heavy Rain. Echt genial, das Game.



Ungelogen das fesselnste Game das ich je gespielt hab.

Mit neuem RAM bin ich momentan an BF3 und Fallout New Vegas


----------



## moe (1. Januar 2012)

NFS Most Wanted


----------



## Festplatte (1. Januar 2012)

Assassin's Creed: Revelations


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Januar 2012)

X3 AP und Left 4 Dead 2 wenn es dann mal fertig runtergeladen ist


----------



## Entelodon (2. Januar 2012)

toy commander (via dreamcast-emulator)... macht fun, wie vor 12 jahren schon...


----------



## >M.Pain (2. Januar 2012)

BF3 (PC) 
COD MW3 (PS3)
GT5 (PS3)
Oblivion (PS3)
Killzone 3 (PS3)

Ich habe fertig.
Einfach zuviel ich brauch ein anderes Hobby


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2012)

BF3 aufem PC und Samurai II aufem Samsung Galaxy SII.


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

Battlefield 3
League of Legends
Super MondayNightCombat
CSS


----------



## Kulafrags (4. Januar 2012)

Men Of War AS


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Januar 2012)

Annoooooooo 2070


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (4. Januar 2012)

Fallout New Vegas


----------



## <Phoenix> (4. Januar 2012)

The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim

und

Portal 1, gabs irgendwann gratis bei Steam, lag vor einer Woche in meinem Postfach


----------



## KillerCroc (4. Januar 2012)

Dead Space 2


----------



## Oromus (4. Januar 2012)

Star Wars: The Old Republic...


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (4. Januar 2012)

KillerCroc schrieb:
			
		

> Dead Space 2



Mich hat der erste Teil irgendwie mehr gefesselt.

Zum Glück wieder Fallout New Vegas...ganz vergessen wie gut das wahr


----------



## Darkisma (4. Januar 2012)

Ich zock gerade wieder Starcraft2. Geniales Spiel


----------



## RapToX (5. Januar 2012)

limbo  und demolition inc.


----------



## Koyote (5. Januar 2012)

Battlefield3


----------



## DeltaUnit (5. Januar 2012)

Mass Effect 2.


----------



## moe (6. Januar 2012)

NFS Most Wanted 
Bei Limbo komm ich nicht weiter...


----------



## roadgecko (7. Januar 2012)

Battlefield 3 und Hitman Contracts


----------



## JC88 (8. Januar 2012)

Das Leben...


----------



## Micha77 (8. Januar 2012)

BFBC2 Multi Rush Isla Incontenentes


----------



## joraku (8. Januar 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Das Leben...


 
Ich auch - mit dem Erweiterungspack: Abitur-Freuden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Januar 2012)

TDU2, ich komm doch nie ganz los von dem game, und jetzt kommen ja hoffentlich bald die neuen moppeds...
Vorher auch meinen bisherigen Vmax-rekord geknackt, 452 kmh ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Januar 2012)

Wieder MC angefangen


----------



## Gast12307 (9. Januar 2012)

Borderlands  so hammer und Duke


----------



## Abufaso (9. Januar 2012)

Super Meat Boy


----------



## Sasori (9. Januar 2012)

The Last Remnant
TDU2
Xenoblade, endlich nerv Boss gekillt und wieder Lust weiter zu zocken.


----------



## RapToX (10. Januar 2012)

sin episodes: emergence


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2012)

Dead Space aufem Samsung Galaxy SII. Die Umsetzung ist echt gut gelungen.


----------



## Sasori (18. Januar 2012)

TDU2
Bioshock


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Januar 2012)

Bf3 :d


----------



## Abufaso (18. Januar 2012)

Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## Festplatte (18. Januar 2012)

Minecraft morgens, Harvey's neue Augen abends!


----------



## dr.goodwill (18. Januar 2012)

Battlefield 3 (wenn ich dann mal Zeit habe)


----------



## RapToX (19. Januar 2012)

bastion


----------



## Uziflator (19. Januar 2012)

CoD Mw3, SWToR


----------



## Entelodon (24. Januar 2012)

fallout 3


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. Januar 2012)

Wenn Wakü umbauen auch als Zocken gilt, dann das 

Wenn nicht dann BF3. Einfach nur geil das Game!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Januar 2012)

Wieder mal GT5 

Driften macht laune


----------



## dididerdon (25. Januar 2012)

COD MW2, NFS World, Siedleronline


----------



## Rohstoff (25. Januar 2012)

Oblivion, genau genommen Shivering Isles


----------



## Festplatte (25. Januar 2012)

Garnichts, ich hab momentan keine Grafikkarte!


----------



## 4LI4Z (25. Januar 2012)

Bioshock 2 muss einfach langsam mal sein, habs schon ewig in der Steambibliothek rumstehen.


----------



## G1K777 (25. Januar 2012)

ich zocke geld von meiner Mutti ;D Jokeeeee ;p
MW3,BF3,Dirt3,MW2,NFS Hot Pursuit 2,AirRivals,NFS Pro Street,Grand Turismo 5 Prologue,Free Fall,Test Drive alle teile,StarCraft 1 und dan CD rein und dan StarCraft2,Die Gilde II von PCGH CD xD, uuuuuuund Tetris ;D
also die Spiele hab ich aber ich zocke nur MW3,BF3 und StarCraft2 xD und wo ist NFS The Run ????


----------



## ponygsi (25. Januar 2012)

ich hab die "To Do" Liste voll:

Battlefield 3, Bioshock 1&2, Dirt3 und NFS World (priorität absteigend XD )

lg ponygsi


----------



## *curE (26. Januar 2012)

Im Moment die Demo von Starcraft 2 um zu schauen, wie mein treues T400 damit zurecht kommt. 

Uuuuuuund Ogame mal wieder.


----------



## bosso (26. Januar 2012)

natürlich bf3 und mw3 wie die meisten


----------



## Sendepause (26. Januar 2012)

Da fall ich aus der Reihe. Hab weder bf3 noch mw3. Bin seit einigen Monaten begeisterter Omerta-Spieler! 
Allerdings warte ich sehnsüchtig auf Diablo III...


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2012)

FAZ Börsenspiel
Und ich hab vor einem Monat jede Menge Öl gekauft.


----------



## onslaught (25. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und ich hab vor einem Monat jede Menge Öl gekauft.


 
 Kein Wunder ist der Sprit so teuer


----------



## Festplatte (25. Februar 2012)

Team Fortress 2!


----------



## KillerCroc (25. Februar 2012)

Assassins Creed Revelations


----------



## Thallassa (25. Februar 2012)

Sendepause schrieb:


> Da fall ich aus der Reihe. Hab weder bf3 noch mw3.



Muss ja auch nicht sein das Zeug 

Hab gerade Alan Wake + DLCs durch, werd's wohl nochmal auf Albtraum (hab auf schwer angefangen....) durchspielen, die Achievements bekommen... Joah.
Und sollten in der Zwischenzeit nicht Bioshock 1 & 2 ins Angebot bei Steam kommen, dann wird's Wohl Deus Ex: Human Revolutions zum Fünften Mal - mir fehlen immer noch zwei Achievements


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Februar 2012)

Anno 1404
Trackmania Nations Forever 

Reallife, ja ich weiß ich habs gecrackt, ich böser junge


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Februar 2012)

Noch immer BF3 und seit dem Patch heute auch wieder X3 AP


----------



## the_pierced (26. Februar 2012)

Bulletstorm Multiplayer
AC:Revelations

Batman Arkham City zur Zeit nicht wegen Graka. Irgendwie ist die GTX560ti doch zu lahm


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (26. Februar 2012)

the_pierced schrieb:
			
		

> Bulletstorm Multiplayer
> AC:Revelations
> 
> Batman Arkham City zur Zeit nicht wegen Graka. Irgendwie ist die GTX560ti doch zu lahm



Also mit meiner GTX560 (non TI) lief das Spiel angenehm flüssig...natürlich nicht bei maximalen Einstellungen.

Zocke Momentan Dirt 3 und GTA4.


----------



## -angeldust- (27. Februar 2012)

Immer noch Anno 2070 und Battlefield Bad Company 2...


----------



## Micha77 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich zocke z.z nur noch BFBC2


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Februar 2012)

Oh mein Gott 
Ich Rutsche in die Vergangenheit 
Von Anno 2070 zu 1404 
Und von 1404 zu 1701


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Februar 2012)

Nur Anno 2070 seit Anfang Januar bis ich irgendwann die Schnauze voll habe


----------



## PcGuru (28. Februar 2012)

Anno 2070, World of Tanks und GTA4


----------



## KillerCroc (28. Februar 2012)

Alice Madness Return Uncut


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (28. Februar 2012)

Mal updaten: 
Was ich momentan aktiv spiele:
- Left 4 Dead 2 (bin wieder angefangen zu spielen, ich liebe es immernoch )
- Fallout: New Vegas 
- Garrys Mod 
- GTA IV


----------



## moe (16. März 2012)

C&C Alarmstufe Rot


----------



## minti (16. März 2012)

Ich komme mal mit was älterem:

sacred 
mach immer wieder spaß!

und sonst natürlich immer 
starcraft 2


----------



## benson (16. März 2012)

fifa 12!
und seit heute morgen wieder pizza syndicate!


----------



## KillerCroc (17. März 2012)

Mass Effect 3


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. März 2012)

iBomber Defense Pacific


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2012)

BF3 und noch immer X3 AP


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (17. März 2012)

Driver - San Francisco


----------



## Koyote (17. März 2012)

Bf3


----------



## AMD x6 (17. März 2012)

Fallout New Vegas,Spiel des Jahrhunderts


----------



## joraku (18. März 2012)

Real Life - Abitur 2012 Edition und nebenher ab und an Bf3. 

man, Mass Effect 3 liegt hier seit Release eingeschweißt rum.


----------



## moe (18. März 2012)

Prototype


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. März 2012)

Age of Empires 3 DEMO
So lange bis voraussichtlich am Mittwoch das Spiel kommt.
Habe mir die Complete Edition gekauft 
Das macht voll süchtig


----------



## Placebo (18. März 2012)

Hunted - Die Schmiede der Finsternis


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. März 2012)

Age of Empires 3 Kampagne, Akt 1, Mission 3 
Ist einfach nur gut!


----------



## taks (21. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> FAZ Börsenspiel
> Und ich hab vor einem Monat jede Menge Öl gekauft.


 
Da gabs doch auch mal einen PCGH internen Wettbewerb wer in nem halben Jahr den meisten gewinn macht. 
Wäre mal wieder interessant 


@topic

Da im moment der craftwerk-Server down ist, habe ich WoW wieder aus der versenke geholt


----------



## daniel05 (21. März 2012)

BF3...GTA lV ... Defense Grid


----------



## HairforceOne (21. März 2012)

Anno 2070
GTA IV
The Witcher 2
uuund Pflanzen gegen Zombies


----------



## Micha77 (21. März 2012)

Gta III auf meinem Handx.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. März 2012)

Anno 2070
Bf3

Auf jedenfll bald, mein pc wird geliefert, hoffe ich mal


----------



## Festplatte (25. März 2012)

Minecraft
Alan Wake
Team Fortress 2

Und bald SKYRIM!!!


----------



## PC GAMER (25. März 2012)

F1 2011
bf3


----------



## joraku (26. März 2012)

Vorhin ME3 ausgepackt, welches seit dem Release im Regal steht^^

Wenn ich morgen nüchtern bin wirds angefange, oder später, mal schaun.


----------



## Jobo0004a (27. März 2012)

BF3 und Leauge of Legends und Minesweeper... gut das letzte war gelogen


----------



## Istanbul (27. März 2012)

BF3
CSS
SWTOR angezockt 2 Chars aber wieder weg (:
WoW war geile Zeit aber ist nicht mehr das was es mal war (;
Will mir noch Anno2070 zulegen ( würd gern wissen wie das is dass Game ^^)

XBoX360
NFS
FIFA 11 & 12
Tekken 6 ab und zu


----------



## Low (27. März 2012)

LoL
SC2
Bioshock


----------



## offspringer (28. März 2012)

BF3 und Kingdoms Of Amalur


----------



## facehugger (28. März 2012)

Hard Reset (Extended Edition), Mass Effect3, Darksiders, BF3. Reicht erstmal...

Gruß


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2012)

Black Ops, Kampftraining.


----------



## pibels94 (28. März 2012)

BF 3 und MW3, sowie das neue Angry Birds Space


----------



## joraku (28. März 2012)

Endlich Mass Effect 3


----------



## Ahab (28. März 2012)

Counter Strike 1.6!  Gefällt grade wieder sehr, eigentlich auch BF3, aber Origin staubt zur Zeit irgendwie ein.


----------



## -angeldust- (29. März 2012)

-Anno 2070 - Neues Weltgeschehen
-2 Worlds 2 - Finale Mod "Worldmerge"


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2012)

Mass Effect 2 

Aber nur wenn ich mal @ home bin!


----------



## Rohstoff (29. März 2012)

Left 4 Dead 2 (360/Splitscreen). Hab nicht gedacht, dass so ein stumpfes Zombiespiel so spaßig sein kann


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. März 2012)

Immernoch AoE 3
Habe jetzt kein bock mehr auf die Kampagne, spiele jetzt Nurnoch Gefecht 
Nebenbei auch mal FIFA 11 mit nem Kumpel auf der Xbox 360


----------



## -angeldust- (30. März 2012)

Ab heute dann Trine 2 im Coop!


----------



## trigg2 (30. März 2012)

Wargame : European Escalation


----------



## Sixxer (31. März 2012)

fail MW3 mit geschätzten 95% Prestigehackern...


----------



## MetallSimon (31. März 2012)

tribes ascend


----------



## Rolk (31. März 2012)

Nicht sehr originell, aber ich bin jetzt auch in Skyrim versakt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

Anno 2070 Kann einfach nicht aufhören.


----------



## moe (9. April 2012)

Grid und BC2


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. April 2012)

mal wieder Civ5 und BF3, wobei ich wieder auf BC2 wechsel. Da gibts einfach mehr Team Play


----------



## Eftilon (9. April 2012)

Arkham Asylum


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2012)

Mass Effect 3 

Gefällt mir bis jetzt ganz gut.


----------



## -angeldust- (10. April 2012)

die tage wieder 2 worlds 2 das neue dlc.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. April 2012)

DLC Two Worlds 2 - Defense


----------



## AlexDragonEye (13. April 2012)

Ich zocke momentan Mass Effect, hab das Spiel bis jetzt nicht fertig gespielt ...dann liegt noch mass Effect 2 und Deus Ex auf den Steam servern...-.-


----------



## EGThunder (24. April 2012)

Wenn ich mal die Zeit finde: Torchlight, PanzerCorps und Civilization 4.
Leider viel zu selten, da nur zu Hause möglich BF3 und Rift. 

EG


----------



## Festplatte (24. April 2012)

Skyrim


----------



## Oromus (24. April 2012)

Star Wars - The Old Republic.....mal schauen was Patch 1.2 so alles besser macht.......


----------



## Eftilon (24. April 2012)

@ Oromus,

stimmt es das SWTO an spielermangel leidet ?

eftilon


----------



## Oromus (25. April 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:
			
		

> @ Oromus,
> 
> stimmt es das SWTO an spielermangel leidet ?
> 
> eftilon



Also auf dem Server wo ich bin definitiv. Ist wirklich ein Singleplayer Spiel......


----------



## -angeldust- (25. April 2012)

Denke jetzt aber endlich 2 Worlds 2 DLC und Serious Sam 3.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. April 2012)

SS3 ! Me too!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Mai 2012)

Nur noch BF3


----------



## orca113 (1. Mai 2012)

Im Moment auf der Xbox Alan Wake


----------



## seventyseven (1. Mai 2012)

Risen 2


----------



## -angeldust- (2. Mai 2012)

^^ joa würde mir auch gefallen!
Aktuell mal was unaktuelles: Spellforce 2 Gold Edition.


----------



## Seabound (2. Mai 2012)

Bin wieder voll aufem League of Legends Tripp! Dachte, ich wäre da drüber weg. Aber nein... Dauert warscheinlich an, bis Dota 2 rauskommt.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Bin wieder voll aufem League of Legends Tripp! Dachte, ich wäre da drüber weg. Aber nein... Dauert warscheinlich an, bis Dota 2 rauskommt.



+ 1


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Mai 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:
			
		

> ^^ joa würde mir auch gefallen!
> Aktuell mal was unaktuelles: Spellforce 2 Gold Edition.



Was für ein Zufall mal wieder, du auch ! 
Schönes Retrofeeling und ich hoffe du hast auch nen anständig Cooppartner gefunden! 
Also me too: SpellForce 2, wenn mich mal wieder ein Flo beißt mache ich auch mit Anno 2070 Machtspiele weiter. 
Serious Sam 3 ist auch neu dazugekommen, aber auch der Sommer ist schon da..... tja schwierig schwierig.


----------



## -angeldust- (3. Mai 2012)

Joa Teammate hat es noch/wieder drauf, weiß wirklich noch alles aus dem Coop!!!  
Das Teammate ist nur seeeehr unpünktlich!!!


----------



## AMD x6 (3. Mai 2012)

Da ich überwiegend Fallout spiele,wollte ich mal was anderes Spielen.Habe dann Farcry2 gespielt,nach paar Stunden,Langeweile immer das selbe Spielverlauf,jetzt habe ich Rainbow Six Las Vegas installiert und nach paar Stunden,werde wohl wieder Fallout spielen bis ich wieder was anderes ausprobieren will


----------



## Rohstoff (4. Mai 2012)

SWAT 4 - veraltete Grafik aber immer noch unglaublich spaßig! Egal wie oft man ein und die selbe Missionen spielt, man erlebt nie das Gleiche! 

Schade, dass es keinen Nachfolger geben wird!


----------



## iNsTaBiL (4. Mai 2012)

der sommer kommt und die zeit vor dem pc wird immer kürzer...

wenn ich mal am pc sitzt und ne runde zocke, dann...
...eine runde mw3, danach aufregen und dann skyrim genießen *_*


----------



## Marule (4. Mai 2012)

puzzle quest 2


----------



## dragonlort (4. Mai 2012)

Ich spiele immoment Risen 2/ final fantasy 8 und 9 und i m alive.


----------



## MonGoLo (5. Mai 2012)

hab gestern NFSU mal wieder draufgemacht. scheiß e  wird das zum ende hin frustig... boah ich könnt in meine tastatur beißen... is man heute jarnich mehr jewohnt wie ruppig spiele früher warn. heutzutage is ja alles nur noch casual-konsolenmatsch 



dragonlort schrieb:


> ... *I am* alive.


apropos konsolenmatsch... auf das spiel hatte ich mich eig gefreut, aber ma wieder pustekuchen mit PC-version...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2012)

Ich versuche Risen 2 zu spielen


----------



## Low (5. Mai 2012)

Risen 2, LoL (seit fast 3 Jahren glaube oO) und World of Tanks


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche Risen 2 zu spielen



Was heißt du versuchst es?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. Mai 2012)

BF3 und Dirt3


----------



## NCphalon (8. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder AoE3, hab mir neulich nochma The Asian Dynasties zugelegt und hab mir jetz als Langfristiges Ziel gesetzt alle Karten von allen Kulturen zu bekommen


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

Im Moment spiel ich Fleet Ops und Battlefield 3.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Mai 2012)

WoT und BF3



NCphalon schrieb:


> Mal wieder AoE3, hab mir neulich nochma The Asian Dynasties zugelegt und hab mir jetz als Langfristiges Ziel gesetzt alle Karten von allen Kulturen zu bekommen


 
AoE3 ist schon ein klasse Game, hab es letztes Jahr mit allen Erweiterungen zum 5. Mal durchgespielt


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. Mai 2012)

Oblivion


----------



## Sharidan (8. Mai 2012)

Gerade mit Diablo I fertig geworden, jetzt gerade hab ich Diablo II angefangen. 

Das ganze natürlich nicht auf meinem Modernem Rechner, sondern einen Extra dafür gebauten alten PC


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Mai 2012)

wot und sword & sworcery EP


----------



## Fexzz (8. Mai 2012)

Grad Mephisto in Diablo 2 auf Hölle geplättet. Bis zum D3 Release wollt ich durch sein


----------



## joraku (9. Mai 2012)

Die Woche zwei Runden Bad Company 2. Macht nach BF3 immer noch viel Spaß aber leider reicht die Zeit nicht für mehr - hätte gerne mal mit Skyrim richtig durchgestartet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Mai 2012)

Wiedermal Minecraft


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Mai 2012)

Sacred 2


----------



## N8Mensch2 (10. Mai 2012)

Gestern, heute und morgen: Casus Belli


----------



## orca113 (13. Mai 2012)

Bin grad mit Bf3 dran. Würde mich aber auch wieder an TW2 geben.

Morgen greife ich nochmal Dead Space 2 an!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Mai 2012)

BF3, das Double XP Weekend ist


----------



## Blutengel (13. Mai 2012)

Seit ner Woche Crysis 2. Jaa, ich hinke da wohl etwas nach


----------



## bjoern1982 (13. Mai 2012)

Starcraft 2


----------



## 10203040 (13. Mai 2012)

Crysis, Crysis 2, Batman Arkham City, Dirt 3, BF3.

Immer mal dies mal das, kann mich leider wieso auch immer nie laenger auf eine Sache konzentrieren, ausser bei BF3 laenger als auf die anderen.

Aber immer abwechselnd das zur zeit


----------



## sc59 (13. Mai 2012)

[x] Homefront   
greetz


----------



## Robonator (13. Mai 2012)

Wot aber nur noch selten.
TERA Online, ziemlich am suchten  Nur noch 10 lvl bis 60 
Sniper Elite V2, großartiges Spiel mit viel zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit. 
Skyrim,  aber eigentlich nur noch am modden 
Und Arma 2, größtenteils im "DayZ" Zombiemode


----------



## debalz (13. Mai 2012)

Gestern, heute und morgen: BF 3


----------



## orca113 (13. Mai 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> BF3, das Double XP Weekend ist



Das stimmt doch gar nicht mehr. Die haben doch gesagt das es gestrichen ist und erst demnächst kommt.


----------



## Micha77 (13. Mai 2012)

Bf3 und Minecraft auf PC,  auf der Ps3 Gta IV und Fifa 12


----------



## moe (14. Mai 2012)

Sniper Elite V2.
Macht Spaß aber ist irgendwie seltsam...


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (14. Mai 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim


----------



## Low (14. Mai 2012)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:
			
		

> The Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim



Würde ich auch gerne spielen,.nur ist die Motivation bei mir nach kurzem weg.


----------



## Vapor3Z (14. Mai 2012)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich auch gerne spielen,.nur ist die Motivation bei mir nach kurzem weg.



Ist bei mir auch so :/

Head Soccer auf dem iPhone


----------



## Blackjack89 (15. Mai 2012)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich auch gerne spielen,.nur ist die Motivation bei mir nach kurzem weg.



Is des nich en Widerspruch in sich  Hab mich mit diversen Mods mal wieder en bissl dazu durchringen können


----------



## Metalic (15. Mai 2012)

überwiegend nur battlefield 3, wenn ich denn abends noch lust habe nach der arbeit


----------



## pibels94 (15. Mai 2012)

wieder die ganze Palette:

MW2
MW3
BO 

Stronghold Crusader
CS:S


----------



## Isrian (15. Mai 2012)

Ich spiel zur Zeit Anno 1404, UT3, MW3 und zwischendurch mal ne Runde Audiosurf.


----------



## pcfr3ak (15. Mai 2012)

Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad, Battlefield 3 und Arma 2 DayZ Mod. 

Jeder, der Arma 2 CO hat, sollte das auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A7Q8c8jnL3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stevii (16. Mai 2012)

Ich zocke ebenfalls nur noch den dayz Mod, geniales Teil!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. Mai 2012)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich auch gerne spielen,.nur ist die Motivation bei mir nach kurzem weg.



Ja, ist nich immer leicht. Nur da ich unter der Woche sehr selten zum Spielen komme, werd ich noch lange etwas davon haben


----------



## facehugger (16. Mai 2012)

Ich zock aktuell natürlich: Diablo 3...

Gruß


----------



## Rohstoff (16. Mai 2012)

Yepp, auch hier: Diablo 3

...wenn es die Server zulassen


----------



## -angeldust- (16. Mai 2012)

Neues Weltgeschehen in Anno 2070.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Mai 2012)

Diablo 2!


----------



## offspringer (16. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3, gestern gekauft und schon süchtig!


----------



## JC88 (16. Mai 2012)

Da ich im Moment kein Internet zuhause habe:

Final Fantasy X auf PS2


----------



## Sharidan (16. Mai 2012)

Diablo III natürlich xD


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

Bf3 wobei ich mir vielleicht. Diablo 3 kaufen werde


----------



## offspringer (17. Mai 2012)

Mach es.. Es ist sooooo gut


----------



## orca113 (17. Mai 2012)

The Witcher 2 ist wieder dran


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Mai 2012)

Arbeiten xD


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Mai 2012)

Hä? Was das? Gibts das wo zum Download, oder isses nen DLC? 

...Diablo 3.


----------



## r34ln00b (18. Mai 2012)

hl² zum wiederholten mal.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Hä? Was das? Gibts das wo zum Download, oder isses nen DLC?



Hehehehe xD 

Das ist ein DLC für das Spiel Reallife. Ist war Ultra beschissen aber die Grafik *___* Da ist BF3 auf Ultra mist dagegen


----------



## JC88 (18. Mai 2012)

Dasn Kack DLC...jeden Tag GameOver

@topic: Nebenbei Audiosurf


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Mai 2012)

JC88 schrieb:
			
		

> Dasn Kack DLC...jeden Tag GameOver



True Story!


----------



## Aufpassen (19. Mai 2012)

Street Fighter X Tekken.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir mal wieder Sacred ausgegraben


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Mai 2012)

Im moment fast nur bf3


----------



## 10203040 (20. Mai 2012)

Sniper Elite V2 auf schwer(ist gar nicht so schwer). macht echt viel spass und sieht gur aus max und full hd


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. Mai 2012)

Immer noch Skyrim.
Mit dem freien Freitag hat sich das mal so richtig gelohnt


----------



## Ich 15 (20. Mai 2012)

DayZ(ARMA2 Zombie Mod), Take On Helicopters


----------



## Sixxer (21. Mai 2012)

Blacklight Retribution


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Mai 2012)

Weil meine Freunde es suchten, habe ich es mir heute doch zugelegt...Diablo 3  

Macht wirklich Spaß im Coop


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2012)

> DayZ(ARMA2 Zombie Mod),


Ebenso, und Diablo 3

Achja hin und wieder n paar Runden WoT


----------



## gamerjonas97 (21. Mai 2012)

Gta IV modden!!! Aber nur als übergang für Assassin's Creed 3


----------



## arkim (23. Mai 2012)

X3 Terran Conflict XRM mod/Pirates mod. Mächtig was los da.


----------



## -angeldust- (23. Mai 2012)

Versuche jetzt endlich mal ME 2 durchzuspielen...


----------



## Newgame (23. Mai 2012)

Mario Kart 7 aus Spaß an der Freud^^


----------



## Jabberwocky (30. Mai 2012)

Diablo3 natürlich, jedoch nur im coop. Ansonsten hat sich Tera in mein Hirn eingenistet


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Mai 2012)

Hab mir gestern die Crysis Maximum Edition zugelegt. Nun hab ich ja den passenden Rechner dafür


----------



## Rohstoff (30. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder Battlefield 3.

Hab vorerst genug vom unfertigen Diablo 3 gesehen. Sobald Patch 1.0.3 draussen ist, wirds für mich wieder interessant.


----------



## Koyote (30. Mai 2012)

Lol zocke ich.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Mai 2012)

Need For Speed Underground 1 *__*


----------



## stefan.net82 (31. Mai 2012)

Hard Reset, Diablo III, Resident Evil 5, Starcraft II...


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (2. Juni 2012)

Immer noch Skyrim auf der Xbox. Freu mich schon auf den DLC


----------



## Rico-3000 (2. Juni 2012)

Anno 2070 oder css... wozu ich grade lust habe...


----------



## lowbob (3. Juni 2012)

WoW / Diablo 3


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich mal Zeit dafür finde, dann Diablo III und/oder Fleet Operations.


----------



## cap82 (4. Juni 2012)

Sniper Elite V2 uncut. Ganz nett, aber lahme Story und immer wiederkehrende Missionsabläufe. Animationen erstklassig. Grafisch Konsolenport.


----------



## thysol (4. Juni 2012)

Real Life 1.0


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Juni 2012)

thysol schrieb:


> Real Life 1.0


 
Mir zu alt, ich hab Virtal Life v.drölf!


----------



## TBF_Avenger (4. Juni 2012)

GTA IV, mit dem Kauf von Max Payne 3 warte ich lieber mal noch


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (4. Juni 2012)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:
			
		

> GTA IV, mit dem Kauf von Max Payne 3 warte ich lieber mal noch



Warum?
Steh kurz vor dem Kauf und würde mich über den Grund freuen!


----------



## TBF_Avenger (4. Juni 2012)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Warum?
> Steh kurz vor dem Kauf und würde mich über den Grund freuen!


 Von dem was ich bisher über die PC-Version gelesen habe, scheint es noch Problemchen mit dem Spiel zu geben. Da sollen sich erst einmal andere drüber ärgern


----------



## Festplatte (4. Juni 2012)

Immer noch Skyrim, man kommt leider einfach nicht los davon!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (4. Juni 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:
			
		

> Immer noch Skyrim, man kommt leider einfach nicht los davon!



Dito 
Und wenn dann noch der DLC kommt


----------



## Saubatzen (5. Juni 2012)

FM 2011 von Sega, der neue lässt leider ein problemfreies Onlinespiel nicht zu.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. Juni 2012)

Erstmal nur noch Max Payne 3.
Finde es ziemlich geil.
Zum glück hatte ich keine Probleme beim installieren.^^


----------



## Marule (5. Juni 2012)

Just Cause 2 um es auf 100% durchgespielt zu bringen


----------



## Metalic (5. Juni 2012)

nur battlefield 3


----------



## joraku (12. Juni 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Immer noch Skyrim, man kommt leider einfach nicht los davon!



Ebenso. 
Wenn nich dann endlich Premium habe, dann auch wieder Battlefield 3.

Mein Bruder hat mir letzte Woche einen 3Tage Pass für Red Orchestra 2 geschenkt - auch cool das Game, mal ein bisschen eine Abwechslung zum sonstigen Ego-Shooter-Einheitsbrei.


----------



## -angeldust- (13. Juni 2012)

Alan Wake.


----------



## hambam (13. Juni 2012)

In die BF3 sucht verfallen, jetzt soll mir nochmal ein COD'ler erzählen Battlefield hätte keine Action. Das Spiel ist so dermaßen geil!!!!!


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Juni 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R - Call of Pripyat Complete 1.0.2


----------



## seventyseven (13. Juni 2012)

Nichts weil ich zu kaum was komme


----------



## kero81 (18. Juni 2012)

DayZ, weil's einfach das beste zombie Spiel/mod ist.


----------



## Ash1983 (18. Juni 2012)

D3 oder FIFA12


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Juni 2012)

Anno 1701


----------



## celi2 (18. Juni 2012)

D3 und ME3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2012)

Ich versuche mich gerade an Alpha Protocol


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. Juni 2012)

Minecraft ist weniger geworden, aber ich fange wieder mit Anno 2070 an


----------



## Atomtoaster (19. Juni 2012)

Ich fang gleich Batman: Arkham City an und werd später noch Alpha Protocol aus der PCG installieren.


----------



## Festplatte (21. Juni 2012)

DayZ!  Kann es nur empfehlen!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. Juni 2012)

Max Payne 3.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Juni 2012)

Alan Wake und SpellForce 2 - Faith in Destiny


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Juni 2012)

Pokemon Platin.


----------



## -angeldust- (22. Juni 2012)

Spellforce - Faith in Destiny.   Leider das erste Spellforce ohne coop.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juni 2012)

Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## orca113 (23. Juni 2012)

Max Payne 3 intensiv!


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Juni 2012)

Metro 2033.


----------



## 10203040 (23. Juni 2012)

Fallout 3

Sonst nebenbei immer BF3 und TF2


----------



## seventyseven (23. Juni 2012)

Tiny & Big (Macht so hammermäßig Spaß)


----------



## minti (24. Juni 2012)

Uralt aber macht immer noch spaß 

Stronghold crusader


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juni 2012)

Diablo 3 & BF3


----------



## Ash1983 (24. Juni 2012)

Fußball Manager 12 mal wieder angeworfen


----------



## kerze21 (4. Juli 2012)

Minecraft 

und 

NFS World

zum thema NFS world: gibts da noch ähnliche spiele außer Heat Online ??


----------



## moe (4. Juli 2012)

Battlefield 3


----------



## k4mpfhund (4. Juli 2012)

Mal wieder Modern Warfare 2 und Battlefield 3 ^^


----------



## Todespilz (5. Juli 2012)

Bioshock
Darksiders
World in Conflict
GTA IV
Bad Company 2
Pokemon Gelbe Edition  (das Original von 1999)


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (5. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich dazu komme etwas GTA 4 auf der Xbox


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Juli 2012)

Aion
Temple Run
Doodle jump


----------



## *curE (11. Juli 2012)

Hinundwieder LoL
Zelda The Awakaning (GB Pocket)
OGame


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2012)

Need For Speed Most Wanted und Need For Speed Underground Rivals


----------



## Festplatte (11. Juli 2012)

Poke646-Mod für Half-Life!


----------



## the_pierced (11. Juli 2012)

AC:R hab ich durch
Batman Arkham City hab ich jetzt auch endlich durch

im moment Darksiders (aus Neugierde auf den 2ten Teil wollt ich erst mal den 1ten anspielen)
und Portal hab ich auch jetzt drauf (wobei das eher ein zwischendurch Spiel ist, fesselt mich nicht so)


----------



## RainbowCrash (12. Juli 2012)

Battlefield 3
Saints Row the Third


----------



## AMD x6 (13. Juli 2012)

Immer noch Mass Effect 3 macht immer noch Spaß.Zwischendurch Black Ops The Line.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Juli 2012)

Ich zocke gerade Steam-Summer-Sale


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Juli 2012)

Skyrim, Bf3 und LoL, in zwei Wochen bekomm ich zum Geburtstag noch Professor Layton 4 und Anno 1404, dann ist erst mal ausgesorgt.


----------



## Festplatte (14. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zocke gerade Steam-Summer-Sale



/sign

Auf den Steam-Profil wurden jetzt Abzeichen eingeführt, zb. "Sei ein Jahr bei Steam dabei" oder "Pfeiler der Community". "Pfeiler der Community" z.b. bekommt man, wenn man mehrere Dinge in der Community macht. Und jetzt gibt es da auch ein Summer Sale Abzeichen, von dem gibt es mehrere Level gibt, wenn man drei der Vorraussetzungen macht, bekommt man das erste Level davon und je mehr man macht desto höher wird das Level des Abzeichens. Und ich hab mein Summer Sale Abzeichen grade auf Level 1, wenn ich noch ein Spiel im Summer Sale kaufe und noch einmal für ein Spiel abstimme, bekomm ich Level 2, und so weiter. Solltet ihr euch mal ansehen!  Macht sich gut auf dem Profil, wenn man mehrere Abzeichen hat!


----------



## chris991 (16. Juli 2012)

die chronologische reihenfolge vom "Tomb Raider". angefangen vom ersten teil von 1996 bis 2010 underworld. konnte die reihe bei einem freund für 100€ abkaufen


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Juli 2012)

chris991 schrieb:


> die chronologische reihenfolge vom "Tomb Raider". angefangen vom ersten teil von 1996 bis 2010 underworld. konnte die reihe bei einem freund für 100€ abkaufen


 
100 Mäuse sind aber doch ziemlich vie meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## chris991 (16. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> 100 Mäuse sind aber doch ziemlich vie meiner Meinung nach...


 
naja sagen wir mal so: die cds sind alle in TOP zustand und original. desweiteren sind die ersten 3 teile die uncut versionen  mir waren die 100€ definitiv wert.


----------



## pringles (16. Juli 2012)

Ein bisschen minecraft (auf nem privaten Server)
Extrem suchte ich grad Team fortress 2 (ist schon fast abartig^^)


----------



## Festplatte (23. Juli 2012)

Tribes: Ascend


----------



## CraziesTriGGeR (23. Juli 2012)

Crysis 2 und Batman:Arkham City dank STEAM's Rabatt-Wahnsinn


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Juli 2012)

Metro 2033


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. Juli 2012)

Half-Life1


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. Juli 2012)

Pes 2011


----------



## JC88 (24. Juli 2012)

Freundin 2.0


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. Juli 2012)

JC88 schrieb:
			
		

> Freundin 2.0



Nice!


----------



## Abufaso (25. Juli 2012)

Crysis 1&2


----------



## DarthLAX (25. Juli 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Half-Life1


 
wenn ich wüsste wo das gelanden ist, dann würde ich mit machen (aber mit Opposing Force drauf - stehe halt auf das M249 und das Scharfschützengewehr)

und ja, crysis habe ich ich mir auch nochmal "angetan" (1er und Warhead hab ich schon durch (warhead zum ersten mal - beim letzten mal habe ich die stelle mit dem luftkissenboot voll verpeilt und es dann gefrustet gelöscht ^^) und 2er bin ich gerade da wo man den luftschlag anfordern soll (muss mich in des gebäude rein kämpfen) bevor man in den park muss/darf)

naja ich frage mich eher was ich danach mache, dann mein I-Net im moment eingeschränkt ist (liegt nicht an uns hier zuhause...könnte der router sein, denn der lappi von meinem dad kommt ohne probleme rein und mein lappi auch...vll hat auch des kabel nen schaden....) und so kein Steam, Origin etc. funzt...denn mit Metro 2033 würde ich auch gerne anfangen (hab das vor kurzen aus der "grabbel-kiste" erworben  und dann muss ich sehen...werd mir wohl morgen noch 2 games bestellen (was ist denn halbwegs aktuell was shooter, strategie oder rollenspiel angeht (und sagt net ME-3 *aufreg und ne rakete zu EA schicken will*)?)

mfg LAX


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. Juli 2012)

Aktuell GTA IV, das absolute Suchtigame


----------



## DarthLAX (25. Juli 2012)

versteh ich net...ne im ernst GTA ist absolut langweilig für mich (genau wie Mafia)...naja jedem das seine 

so ich spiele jetzt: Zimmer aufräumen 500000.0 ^^

mfg LAX


----------



## Festplatte (25. Juli 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Half-Life1



 Probier mal den Mod "Poke646" aus!


----------



## -angeldust- (25. Juli 2012)

Assassins Creed


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Juli 2012)

Ich zocke gerade "Überlebe die morgige Chemieprüfung..."


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. Juli 2012)

Crysis 2, das Notebook schafft es gerade so leicht über Konsolengrafik.


----------



## HairforceOne (25. Juli 2012)

Ich zocke: Pflanzen gegen Zombies... schon wieder... zum gefühlt 80.000 Mal! FTW!

Und dann noch (als richtiges Spiel) Skyrim


----------



## Seabound (26. Juli 2012)

LOL. Nur LOL.


----------



## CraziesTriGGeR (26. Juli 2012)

Batman: Arkham City - als Catwoman ... Miau


----------



## Koyote (27. Juli 2012)

CS: S Funwar


----------



## Robonator (27. Juli 2012)

Tera und jetzt gleich LoL wenn die Server wieder da sind


----------



## AchtBit (27. Juli 2012)

Helgate London in der Nagahaku Variante. Massives Massaker Pixel Kameraden Zerhacker Erlebnis. Professionelle Trainings-Software für den, fortgeschrittenen und taktisch versierten Amokläufer.  

'For the living' Acht


----------



## annep (29. Juli 2012)

Ich spiele zocke zur Zeit Grausame Bälle - Online Spiele - Spiele kostenlos ohne anmeldung - spieleohneanmeldung.com


----------



## gamerjonas97 (29. Juli 2012)

DayZ  Und wie immer Assassin's Creed


----------



## batmaan (30. Juli 2012)

pes 2013 demo. weiß einer wie ich meine einstelllungen speichern.


----------



## _VFB_ (1. August 2012)

Minecraft


----------



## ??????? (1. August 2012)

Ab und zu mal Ace of Spades


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2012)

Nur noch DayZ, ist wie ein Zweites Leben  

Hammer Feeling


----------



## Klarostorix (3. August 2012)

Ich bin wieder bei Skyrim gelandet


----------



## Placebo (3. August 2012)

Vampires Dawn 
Kindheitserinnerungen werden da wach, wer kennts noch?


----------



## SliKuchen (3. August 2012)

Diablo III, Battlefield 3 und manchmal DotA 2


----------



## batmaan (3. August 2012)

limbo, scheiß sommertief


----------



## joraku (4. August 2012)

Limbo ist aber ein gutes Game. Mir hats gefallen. 

Sommertief gibt es nicht, dank Summer Sale.
Ich habe The Wichter für mich entdeckt, neben DayZ und Bf3 macht das so richtig Spaß.
Problem ist nur, dass ich im Moment höchstens mal am WE zum zocken komme. Blödes 3-Schichten-System beim Ferienjob.


----------



## Klarostorix (4. August 2012)

Ich hab momentan massig Zeit zum Zocken, ab morgen 3 Wochen sturmfrei, da wird gleich mal ne LAN gestartet


----------



## -angeldust- (5. August 2012)

Isaac und AC II


----------



## Papzt (6. August 2012)

Men of war AS, TES:Skyrim,C&C Generals ZH...


----------



## EGThunder (8. August 2012)

Diablo III, Diablo III hatte ich schon erwähnt Diablo III? ^^
Starcraft II
Magic The Gathering 2012

EG


----------



## seventyseven (8. August 2012)

Stalker SOC und Skyrim


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2012)

Fleet Operations und Prototype


----------



## cap82 (8. August 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker SOC


Kann dir da den Complete Mod ans Herz legen, wenn du ihn nicht schon hast..

Ich pendel im moment zwischen  Alan Wake und Assassins Creed Relevations, bis ich Sleeping Dogs hab.


----------



## seventyseven (9. August 2012)

cap82 schrieb:


> Kann dir da den Complete Mod ans Herz legen, wenn du ihn nicht schon hast..
> 
> Ich pendel im moment zwischen  Alan Wake und Assassins Creed Relevations, bis ich Sleeping Dogs hab.



Danke aber ohne wird kein Stalker Teil installiert  Leider aber auch eine kleine fricklerei bis es mit Steam funktioniert. 

Ab Freitag Dawnguard


----------



## Koyote (9. August 2012)

CSS hat mich gepackt und lässt mich nicht mehr los. Noch paar Tage genießen, dann geht die Schule wieder los.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. August 2012)

The Witcher 2 wird jetzt "nachgeholt".


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. August 2012)

CoD 4 und Need for Speed Shift 1


----------



## Koyote (11. August 2012)

Zocke grad LoL


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. August 2012)

Split Second Schnäppchen (10€)
Minecraft


----------



## Festplatte (26. August 2012)

Batman: Arkham City


----------



## linolium (26. August 2012)

Diablo 3
Nach dem Patch vom Mittwoch hat blizzard alles wieder gut gemacht, was sie durch den ersten Patch kaputt gemacht haben


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. August 2012)

Cs go


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. August 2012)

BF3 und X3 AP


----------



## RapToX (26. August 2012)

toy soldiers und flatout 2 multiplayer


----------



## winner961 (26. August 2012)

LoL und WoT


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. August 2012)

Motorrad Fahren und BF3


----------



## minti (27. August 2012)

Spyro Dawn of the dragon auf der ps3


----------



## Klarostorix (28. August 2012)

Project CARS


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. August 2012)

woher dann? Noch garnicht Released..


----------



## Klarostorix (28. August 2012)

Pre-Alphas kann man als "Investor" schon lange anspielen


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. August 2012)

ja und lohnt es sich?

Also die Gameplay Video sind ja Hammer... (Race Crysis) ... aber glaub ich erst wenn ichs antesten kann... Ob das wirklich so aussieht.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. August 2012)

Optik ist wirklich sehr gelungen, auch fahrerisch ist es schön (anspruchsvoll). Zumindest für Sim-Newbies wie mich


----------



## -angeldust- (8. September 2012)

kurz meinen lieblings shooter. no one lives forever. alt aber genial!


----------



## Takei Naodar (8. September 2012)

War of the Roses


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2012)

Borderlands


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. September 2012)

Black Mesa
&
Dayz Takistan


----------



## Festplatte (15. September 2012)

Black Mesa und Cry of Fear!


----------



## Ezio_Uchiha (15. September 2012)

Brink (klein aber fein wie ich finde ) und Minecraft


----------



## Star_KillA (16. September 2012)

Reallife.exe


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. September 2012)

Black Mesa


----------



## PCGHGS (16. September 2012)

Black Mesa


----------



## Koyote (16. September 2012)

Fifa 13 Demo


----------



## Papzt (16. September 2012)

Black Mesa, WoT, MoWAS


----------



## godfather22 (16. September 2012)

Crysis2, Minecraft, DeusEx:HR, Team Fortress 2, Diablo 3, Portal 2, DayZ und wahrscheinlich bald Black Mesa


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2012)

*Alice: Madness Returns*
Spielerisch sicher nicht in der obersten Klasse, aber Design und Stroy reißen das locker raus.


----------



## -angeldust- (18. September 2012)

kennt einer sleeping dogs? hab nen key. weiss aber noch nicht ob ich den aktiviere bei steam oder verkaufe... also wer kennt das spiel und kann berichten?


----------



## RainbowCrash (18. September 2012)

Ich hab die Hauptstory durch, wenn ich du wäre würd ich's aktivieren


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (18. September 2012)

DayZ und BF3


----------



## Janny (19. September 2012)

Counter Strike GO


----------



## Festplatte (20. September 2012)

Cry of Fear, Tribes: Ascend, TF2 und DayZ!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. September 2012)

Black Mesa und Witcher 2


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. September 2012)

immernoch "Skürim"(-Döner)


----------



## 1own (20. September 2012)

BF3... 
Ab nächste wieder WoW und Fifa 13


----------



## r34ln00b (20. September 2012)

resident evil 5 auf der ps³


----------



## DarkBlue (22. September 2012)

Sam & Max (Talkie) über DosBoxGame Launcher 

Official Homepage for DBGL: DOSBox Game Launcher, a multi-platform frontend for DOSBox


----------



## Low (22. September 2012)

LoL
Add me: MeinHausBrennt


----------



## fedyboy (22. September 2012)

BF3 (suchtspiel) 

aber demnächst Dishonored und andere


----------



## RainbowCrash (23. September 2012)

Borderlands 2


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. September 2012)

BF3 und Black Mesa. Das sind klasse Games!


----------



## Festplatte (24. September 2012)

Team Fortress 2!


----------



## Klarostorix (24. September 2012)

Star Wars - Knights of the Old Republic 

Sieht zwar alt aus (ist es ja auch ), ist aber spielerisch allererste Sahne und die Story fesselt auch


----------



## Abufaso (24. September 2012)

Dirt Showdown.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

Wenn ich mal dazu komme dann Black Mesa und HL2 + Episode 1 und 2


----------



## Quppi (24. September 2012)

Dota 2 - traurig


----------



## Klarostorix (24. September 2012)

Quppi schrieb:
			
		

> Dota 2 - traurig



Inwiefern? Hab einen Key bekommen, aber noch keine Zeit gehabt.


----------



## RapToX (27. September 2012)

endlich mal mafia 2


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. September 2012)

3DMark11


----------



## DarkBlue (29. September 2012)

Oh wie ich mich freue ... endlich wieder mal MI3 ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. September 2012)

DarkBlue schrieb:


> Oh wie ich mich freue ... endlich wieder mal MI3 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Könnt ich auch mal wieder Zocken.. Sehr geiles Point&Click Adventure.. Wenn nicht das sogar das beste..


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. September 2012)

Fifa 13, F1 2012 und BF3


----------



## Sraw (29. September 2012)

Bf3, lol, mc


----------



## Brez$$z (30. September 2012)

alle Half Life teile durch, BF3 muss ich ungewollt Pausieren


----------



## RedBrain (30. September 2012)

Guild Wars 2
Charr Krieger Stufe 18

Project Cars 
Ein paar Runden auf Nordschleife *Reverse* üben und das mit BMW Z3 GT.


----------



## BartholomO (4. Oktober 2012)

Fifa 13, LoL, BF3


----------



## rtf (4. Oktober 2012)

Borderlands


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Oktober 2012)

Torchlight


----------



## SirChris (6. Oktober 2012)

Saints Row the Third, ganz schön absurd das Spiel, fühlt sich wie der kleine, verrückte Bruder von GTA an


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2012)

Dark Souls! Und ich bin schwer begeistert!


----------



## Railroadfighter (6. Oktober 2012)

Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker HD auf der Xbox, Crysis 2 am PC.


----------



## Aqua0 (6. Oktober 2012)

Borderlands2


----------



## Papzt (13. Oktober 2012)

DOTA 2, WoT, Populus The beginning


----------



## computertod (13. Oktober 2012)

Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## CryptonNite (13. Oktober 2012)

TES IV - Oblivion


----------



## floh315 (13. Oktober 2012)

Skyrim <3


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2012)

Wenn mal Zeit ist:

- Diablo III
- XCOM: Enemy Unknown
- Dishonored


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Oktober 2012)

C&C 1 und Alarmstufe Rot


----------



## DerpDerpington (15. Oktober 2012)

Dishonored, BF3, WoW


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (15. Oktober 2012)

Tetris, Battletoads, Contra 3, Super Mario usw..


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (15. Oktober 2012)

Anno 1404 inkl. Venedig (macht süchtig!!)
BF3


----------



## Metalic (15. Oktober 2012)

Nichts... 

Bei Bf3 ist für mich die Luft raus


----------



## cap82 (15. Oktober 2012)

Einfach immer mal wieder ne Pause machen oder en anderes Game zwischenschieben. 
Ich hab auch immer mal wieder so Phasen.

Im Moment heißt die Phase Dishonored..


----------



## r34ln00b (15. Oktober 2012)

stalker cop installiert und das spiele ich so ~2h in der woche, ich glaube die spielebegeisterung holt mich wieder ein


----------



## Atomtoaster (15. Oktober 2012)

WoW, Batman Arkham City, Borderlands 2, Spec Ops The Line und 10000 andere Spiele, ich weiß garnicht mehr was ich spielen soll.

Ich fang nie wieder soviel an.


----------



## Festplatte (15. Oktober 2012)

DayZ!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Oktober 2012)

DayZ,
BF3,
Borderlands 2 

& ab morgen dann WarZ


----------



## timetoremember (16. Oktober 2012)

BF3, 
Dishonored (einfach gigantisch), 
Mass Effect 1-3 (zum 1000. Mal), 
und in ca 2 Stunden gehts los mit WarZ


----------



## DerpDerpington (16. Oktober 2012)

> und in ca 2 Stunden gehts los mit WarZ


 
Wie jetzt, das ist schon draußen?


----------



## facehugger (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich Shepardsche mich gerade durch ME 3...

Gruß


----------



## timetoremember (16. Oktober 2012)

kind of flo schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, das ist schon draußen?


 Ja die Alpha für Vorbesteller ist seit letzter Nacht draußen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2012)

Haha schon einige Spieler in WarZ gekillt  

Aber noch ordentlich Bugs in der Alpha, wie unsterbliche Zombies


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2012)

Anno 1404 inkl. Venedig


----------



## -angeldust- (18. Oktober 2012)

Skyrim und Boarderlands 2 mit ner ollen Sirene.


----------



## seventyseven (18. Oktober 2012)

Mal wieder TBOGT und TLAD


----------



## Festplatte (18. Oktober 2012)

"Blacklight: Retribution" und "Tribes: Ascend"!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Oktober 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Skyrim und Boarderlands 2 mit ner ollen Sirene.


Ach danke! 
Joa dito, für mehr bleibt erstmal keine Zeit.
Tolle Spiele!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. Oktober 2012)

Gildet Zimnerauräumen auch?


----------



## Metalic (19. Oktober 2012)

Aus Langeweile mal wieder Fallout 3 angefangen  Diesmal jag ich die erste Stadt in die Luft!!


----------



## Arvanor (19. Oktober 2012)

RAW - Realms of Ancient War und Choplifter HD


----------



## DerpDerpington (19. Oktober 2012)

Guild Wars 2 gestern zugelegt. Mal sehen ob das endlich mal wieder ein Spiel ist, was mich länger an den Bildschirm fesseln kann.


----------



## Jaran91 (19. Oktober 2012)

Herr der Ringe Online-  Reiter von Rohan


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Oktober 2012)

Divine Divinity


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2012)

So leer hier. Habe gestern das erste mal seit ca. 1 Jahr mal wieder ein Spiel angerührt, Tekken 3 für die Playstation 1.  
Geiles Spiel, kann man hin und wieder mal einmal den Arcade Modus durchspielen. Top!


----------



## watercooled (1. November 2012)

Liegt neben mir im Schrank  

Ich hab mal wieder LBP angerührt


----------



## TBF_Avenger (8. November 2012)

EA hat mich jetzt doch dazu gebracht, NHL09 für PC zu kaufen; dabei wollte ich eigentlich das letzte NHL für PC immer boykottieren.
Dank Widescreenpatch, Rosterupdates und aktuellen Jerseys ist das ganze für 9 Euro aber gerade noch annehmbar 

Nächster neuer Titel wird Hitman werden...


----------



## Leandros (8. November 2012)

Tekken 5


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. November 2012)

Nach wie vor Anno 1404 Venedig - absolutes Suchtpotential! Zum Glück hab ich im Moment Urlaub


----------



## Festplatte (8. November 2012)

"Lone Survivor"!  Bestes 2D-Horror-Spiel aller Zeiten!


----------



## RainbowCrash (11. November 2012)

Nach Halo 4 jetzt Halo 1 aufm PC  und aufm SIII Sword & Sworcery EP


----------



## Koyote (11. November 2012)

FIFA 13, CS:S wird zur Zeit gespielt


----------



## ZeroX360 (11. November 2012)

WarZ, DayZ, Borderlands 2 und nebenbei Guns of Icarus Online


----------



## JC88 (11. November 2012)

Habe mal StarTrek Online angefangen.


----------



## Trab (11. November 2012)

Grade risen 2 durch. Story war gut, aber keine Herausforderung. Jetzt geht's an Mafia II


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. November 2012)

Nach wie vor Torchlight 2, obwohl ich im NG+ Modus vermehrt reproduzierbare Crashes feststellen muss


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. November 2012)

Microsoft Flight.


----------



## stevie4one (12. November 2012)

MW3 Multi - duckundweg ...


----------



## MOD6699 (12. November 2012)

GW 2 und nen Mario Fangame^^


----------



## DerpDerpington (12. November 2012)

wieder mal Skyrim und nebenbei immer BF3, L4D 2, Dishonored und  GW2


----------



## msdd63 (12. November 2012)

Borderlands 2 Solo und im Coop mit meinem Kumpel


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. November 2012)

Ebenfalls Borderlands 2. 
Weiß hier einer wie lang die Kampange etwa ist, wenn man versucht alle Quests zu machen?
(Spielerlevel und Spielzeit)


----------



## debalz (12. November 2012)

Ich tippe auf mind. 60 h, je nachdem wie man sich beeilt. Manche stehen ja auch eine Zeit lang vor den Spielautomaten und spielen in der Hoffnung das eine gute Waffe dropt


----------



## aloha84 (12. November 2012)

Dark Souls.....und danach zum abreagieren Rage und Spec Ops The Line.
Achja und Pro Evo 2013 + Bundesliga Patch^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. November 2012)

In einer Stunde Hitman Absolution


----------



## Tripleh84 (20. November 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> In einer Stunde Hitman Absolution


 
Ich auch.. Geiles Game


----------



## Fexzz (20. November 2012)

Ich will auch >,< Spiel runtergeladen, installiert: aber sobald ichs starten will -> Spiel derzeit nicht verfügbar. Und Steam Support antwortet nicht :[[[


----------



## Sharidan (24. November 2012)

Im moment masiv Minecraft ^^, und immer mal wieder ne Runde BF3, X3 Terran Conflict und ab und an mal ne Runde Xcom. 
Gott, der Tag braucht mehr Stunden, am besten die Zeit, die man verliert wenn man Arbeiten geht ^^.


----------



## winner961 (24. November 2012)

derzeit AC3 doch bei einer mission komme ich nicht weiter voll nervig


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. November 2012)

Anno 2070 die Tiefsee.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (24. November 2012)

Battlefield 3, Starcraft 2 und Skyrim


----------



## Metalic (24. November 2012)

Habe mir für die Ps3 mal God of War III gegönnt. Für 20€ kauf ich mir auch mal wieder ein Playstation Spiel


----------



## Papzt (24. November 2012)

Two Worlds mal wieder. Lange in Vergessenheit geraten und durch den Steamsale mal wieder drauf gekommen. Echt ein super game


----------



## -angeldust- (25. November 2012)

Ich fand nur 2 Worlds 2 klasse.
Aber aktuell wird Assassins Creed III gezockt.


----------



## facehugger (25. November 2012)

Aktuell Rage, ich liebe dieses Szenario einfach Und das Game ist wirklich eine Empfehlung wert...

Gruß


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. November 2012)

Max Payne 3 - entgegen vieler Aussagen find ich das Spiel echt klasse!


----------



## Pikus (25. November 2012)

Zur Zeit ist es Planetside 2. Diese epischen Schlachten lassen einen einfach nicht mehr los


----------



## CryptonNite (25. November 2012)

Prototype 2.


----------



## Janny (26. November 2012)

Black ops 2


----------



## 640kb (26. November 2012)

Total Annihilation !


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. November 2012)

Immer wenn ein neues Minecraft-Update kommt, muss ich natürlich mal wieder zocken .
Und Need for Speed Carbon


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (29. November 2012)

Assassin's Creed® III


----------



## Trab (30. November 2012)

Skyrim, oblivion und Mafia 2


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. November 2012)

Far Cry 3


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Dezember 2012)

Assassin's Creed 3


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Dezember 2012)

Fieldrunners 2


----------



## BlackNeo (4. Dezember 2012)

Assassins Creed 3! 

New York ist befreit, Boston auch fast, 3 Rekruten haben schon den höchsten Rang...

Aber es gibt noch viiiiel zu tun


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2012)

Anno 1404 inkl. Venedig


----------



## ZeroX360 (4. Dezember 2012)

Chivalry: Medieval Warfare zu witzig das Spiel.


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Dezember 2012)

Far Cry 3 mal schaun was der neue Beta Treiber bringt


----------



## DerpDerpington (4. Dezember 2012)

Alan Wake - allerdings nur wenn ich per Skype Unterstützung bekomme 
Metro 2033 - ich mag das Spiel echt so garnicht, aber wenn man sich was für 2,50€ geholt hat, dann muss man das auch nutzen ^^
Planetside 2 - ein wirklich gelungenes Spiel, das mir selbst allein Spaß macht
Guild Wars 2 - immer mal zwischendurch

waiting for Day Z Standalone!


----------



## acidburn1811 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Aktiv:Far Cry 3 

Ab und zu:

GTA 4 
Mafia 2
Fallout New Vegas 
Splinter Cell ConViction
RainBowSix Vegas 
Ghost Recon 1-2

Spiel nur selten,zeitmangel.

Gruß


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Dezember 2012)

Dishonored


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Dezember 2012)

Trine


----------



## -angeldust- (4. Dezember 2012)

Trine ist cool! Trine 2 im Coop ist besser! 

Ansonsten weiterhin AC3 und danach wieder Skyrim....


----------



## Abufaso (4. Dezember 2012)

Saints Row 3


----------



## B4C4RD! (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich geb mein Senf auch mal dazu 

Battlefield3 Limited Edit. < Dank dem schon Back to Karkand 4free zudem noch Amored Kill
Bad-Company2 + Vietnam
Need For Speed: Most-Wanted2 < End-Geil <3
Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit2
Need For Speed: Shift2 Unleashed
MoH Warfighter
Cs:s -liebe-
GTA IV


----------



## JC88 (7. Dezember 2012)

Die Siedler 2 - Die nächste Generation

Da werden Erinnerungen wach


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (7. Dezember 2012)

Battlefield 3: Aftermath - endlich mal ein DLC der nicht frustriert sondern sinnvolle Neuerungen bringt  (der Plünderer-Modus ist genial!)


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Dezember 2012)

Starcraft 2


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Dezember 2012)

Anno 2070 nochmal rausgekramt...

Freund holt sich bald 1404: Venedig, dann geht's ab .


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Dezember 2012)

Du weißt schon das Anno 2070 mit Anno's Venedig nich im Lan geht? 

Versuch mich derweil mit Minecraft. Dank Misa's Texturen Paket schauts sogar nich ganz so übel aus.


----------



## DerpDerpington (8. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt doch schon Far Cry 3, obwohl ich warten wollte.


----------



## Sharidan (8. Dezember 2012)

EvE Online - Irgendwie hat mich das Spiel Gefesselt  ... Jetzt halt noch ^^


----------



## Metalic (8. Dezember 2012)

Skyrim, Counter Strike, God of War III und tetrisfriends.com alles im Wechsel


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Dezember 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Du weißt schon das Anno 2070 mit Anno's Venedig nich im Lan geht?
> 
> Versuch mich derweil mit Minecraft. Dank Misa's Texturen Paket schauts sogar nich ganz so übel aus.



Ich weiß, meinte nur, dass wir dann 1404 zocken, da das sowieso besser als 2070 ist 
Was ich zocke?
Minecraft (inkl. Faithful Pack)
Anno 2070 Co-op


----------



## barbarendave2211 (9. Dezember 2012)

Nach wie vor Battlefield 3  mit Schwerpunkt auf den Neuen DLC Aftermath einfach geil


----------



## phenom-2 (9. Dezember 2012)

Was ich spiele

1:Battlefield 3
2:Far cry 3
3:Cod BO 2
4:Assassin's Creed 3
5.DayZ

Battlefield 3 mach natürlich immer noch spass 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayCZh3cVofY


----------



## T'PAU (10. Dezember 2012)

1. Tactical Ops (mit CTF-Mod)
2. Far Cry 3


----------



## Pikus (10. Dezember 2012)

Ach...
Planetside 2
BFBC2
Far Cry 3
Pokémon Kristall


----------



## Fexzz (12. Dezember 2012)

DOTA 2
Dwarf Fortress

ist so das einzige derzeit. :'D


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Dezember 2012)

Soo...
The Secret World ist atm bei mir dran!


----------



## _VFB_ (21. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir ist es wieder Guild Wars 2


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich zock zur Zeit gar nichts -.-
Steam will einfach nix runterladen!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Dezember 2012)

Black Ops 2
Far Cry 3
Arma 2 Wasteland Mod
Dayz
Battlefield 3 
Diverse Gameboy Spiele wie Pokemon Blattgrün etc


----------



## JC88 (22. Dezember 2012)

Worms Reloaded


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2012)

Race Driver Grid


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. Dezember 2012)

GTA San Andreas *___*


----------



## seventyseven (24. Dezember 2012)

Assassins Creed III

(Pokemon Soul Silver  )


----------



## Speeedymauss (24. Dezember 2012)

gerade eben alten pc inkl win 98 zusammengebaut
 und jetzt wieder Siedler 2 Gold am suchten


----------



## Entelodon (26. Dezember 2012)

Super Mario 64 (Emulator) 

...ist das fertig gehts weiter mit "Ocarina Of Time"


----------



## -angeldust- (26. Dezember 2012)

^^ Gefällt mir!!!

Far Cry 3 steht auf dem Programm, nach Assassins Creed 3 der nächste Teil zum Tiere häuten.


----------



## JC88 (28. Dezember 2012)

Gestern 14 Stunden Assasins Creed 2...

Ist ja wie früher


----------



## Delusa (28. Dezember 2012)

Nfs mw 2


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Dezember 2012)

Delusa schrieb:


> Nfs mw 2


 
Auch, aber nur wegen der Mucke.


----------



## Azzryal (29. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir ist es im Moment Farcry 3, welches mich von meinen eigendlichen Pflichten abhält ...


----------



## CryptonNite (29. Dezember 2012)

Crysis auf nem Pentium 4 mit ner X1950GT AGP


----------



## beren2707 (29. Dezember 2012)

Darksiders, mit 4xSSAA und SSAO per RadeonPro. Damit siehts immernoch ganz hübsch aus und es macht tierischen Spaß, die ganzen legendären Slotverbesserungen und Lebens-/Wut-Kerne zu finden. Die Abyssal Armor hab' ich schon.
Wenn ich durch bin, gehts direkt mit dem zweiten Teil weiter.


----------



## -angeldust- (1. Januar 2013)

definitiv far cry 3. haette nicht gedacht, dass das vame nach dem verkorksten 2. teil so gut ist....


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Januar 2013)

Anno 2070 Tiefsee Addon.
Die Investition hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Robonator (1. Januar 2013)

Joa sobald mein Anno nun im laufe der Zeit kommt, werd ich Tiefsee auch mal zocken 
BTT 

WoT

Sonst zeichne ich eig. nur noch ^^


----------



## JC88 (1. Januar 2013)

Assasins Creed 2 hab ich jetzt durch...überlege ob es sich lohnt Brotherhood zu kaufen


----------



## Robonator (1. Januar 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Assasins Creed 2 hab ich jetzt durch...überlege ob es sich lohnt Brotherhood zu kaufen


 
Brotherhood schon. Revelations fand ich hingegen eher schlecht


----------



## JC88 (1. Januar 2013)

Das hab ich auch schon gelesen. Allerdings solls doch im Singleplayer eine Fortsetzung vom 2. Teil sein, oder?


----------



## -angeldust- (1. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Brotherhood schon. Revelations fand ich hingegen eher schlecht


 
gute meinung. finde brotherhood war der beste teil...


----------



## seventyseven (1. Januar 2013)

Wenn man der Story folgen will kann man Revelations nicht umgehen. Die paar € die es bei Steam kostet sollte man als Fan der Serie dann doch noch haben  

Ich für meinen Teil komplettiere momentan ein wenig Skyrim und spiele zum gefühlten 10 mal GTA IV


----------



## Trab (5. Januar 2013)

Bf3 mal wieder   , Dragons Dogma , Witcher 2 , Morrowind


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. Januar 2013)

CoD MW2, hatte mal wieder bock drauf


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Januar 2013)

Sleeping Dogs


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (5. Januar 2013)

Skyrim inklusive diverser Mods  Macht einfach unheimlich bock!


----------



## winner961 (5. Januar 2013)

Zurzeit wenn ich denn mal Lust und Zeit (ganz wichtig) hab dann World of Tanks zu was anderem komme ich gar nicht mehr


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. Januar 2013)

Juiced2 und Midnight Club: L.A. auf der PS3


----------



## Metalic (5. Januar 2013)

Guild Wars 2


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2013)

*Ausgrab*

- Diablo III Coop
- Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion


----------



## DerpDerpington (26. Februar 2013)

Crysis 3 
wie immer BF3
gelegentlich SWTOR


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Februar 2013)

Da muss ich mal überlegen 

- Minecraft (Wie immer)
- Siedler 7 Kampagne & Multiplayer


----------



## joraku (26. Februar 2013)

Crysis 3
Battlefield 3
und Far Cry 3 muss ich auch noch beenden. 

Achja, auf Bioshock: Infinite werde ich erstmal verzichten müssen. Das ist ja eigentlich Bioshock 3 und letztes Jahr habe ich auch schon Mass Effect 3 gespielt.
Ich spiele generell nicht mehr als vier Games, die eine drei im Titel oder der dritte Teil einer Reihe sind, in einem Zeitraum von zwei Jahren. 

(Das ist mir übrigens erst beim schreiben aufgefallen... irgendwie auch traurig, oder? Aber es gibt einen Lichtblick: da ja dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich noch die beiden neuen Konsolen erscheinen erwarten uns wieder viele Fortsetzungen von alten Franchises und dann haben wir auch bald schon Reihen mit einer 4 im Namen. )


----------



## Fireflow93 (26. Februar 2013)

Crysis 3 

World of Tanks


----------



## CryptonNite (27. Februar 2013)

Monkey Island 4


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (27. Februar 2013)

Metro 2033
BF3
und ich hab mal Crysis 3 angefangen.

Aber meist nur am WE.


----------



## Sharidan (27. Februar 2013)

Crysis 3 und Minecraft


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Februar 2013)

BF3 und BFBC2


----------



## Festplatte (4. März 2013)

TF2, CS:S und täglich 'ne Runde Deus Ex: Human Revolution!


----------



## Low (4. März 2013)

LoL + BF3


----------



## BlackNeo (7. März 2013)

LoL und BF3 am PC.

Und unterwegs Professor Layton 4 auf meinem DS und Pokemon Smaragd auf meinem Handy


----------



## computertod (7. März 2013)

Minecraft, Minecraft und nochmal Minecraft


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. März 2013)

Crysis 3 und das neue Tomb Raider.


----------



## Tripleh84 (8. März 2013)

Anti Nvidia Game!!!!


----------



## Anoras (9. März 2013)

Nfs Most Wanted (neuer) und Ärger mich zu Tode dass ich's geholt hab.. Gameplay naja, Grafik cool aber.. Keine Handschaltung, kein Drehzahlmesser und kein Tuning -.- schlechtester Teil Ever.. Und ich zocks seit ps1..


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. März 2013)

Risen 1 mit Mods


----------



## Troollin (10. März 2013)

Dishonored - Bin zur Zeit echt begeistert.  Gefällt mir sehr gut. Mal schauen, ob es so auch bis zum Schluss bleibt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2013)

Arma 3 Alpha


----------



## joraku (13. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Arma 3 Alpha


 
Ja, ich auch.
außerdem Far Cry 3 (vorhin endlich Vaas-Schreckensherrschaft ein Ende bereitet)
und BF3 - End Game

sowie ab und zu Star Conflict.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. März 2013)

Minecraft - Wie immer wenn ein Update kommt
Und bald hoffentlich Trials Evolution.


----------



## Pikus (24. März 2013)

...ne Menge 
BF3, BFBC2, Planetside 2, Assassin's Creed 3 und Anno 2070


----------



## -angeldust- (24. März 2013)

Anno 2070
Star Craft II


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (24. März 2013)

Hauptsächlich Battlefield 3, dann noch Hawken, Planetside 2, Far Cry 3 und bald fang ich mit Crysis 3 an.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. März 2013)

Black Op`s 2,Minecraft,Serius Sam 3,Two Worlds2,Rayman Orgine und noch so einige ^^.


----------



## Festplatte (25. März 2013)

Planetside 2


----------



## Coldhardt (25. März 2013)

Grade Portal 2 beendet, jetzt mal wieder bisschen BFBC2


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (25. März 2013)

Heart of the Swarm, Crysis 3


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. März 2013)

Endlich mal Skyrim ...


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2013)

Team Fortress 2


----------



## admes (25. März 2013)

Satinavs Chains


----------



## Wamboxxx (25. März 2013)

Garry´s Mod 
Tomb Raider
Borderlands 2
Resident Evil 6


mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. März 2013)

Minecraft


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. April 2013)

Trials Evolution.
Momentan Multiplayer.
Singleplayer ist aber auch geil!


----------



## DonCoco (3. April 2013)

Pes 2013, das reicht


----------



## GOD-ZillA (3. April 2013)

Bioshock Infinte fertig, also erstmal wieder etwas DCUO + Awesomenauts nebenher.
Und wie immer auf der suche nach einem sehr guten PVP-orientierten MMORPG.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2013)

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (3. April 2013)

Firefall und BF3


----------



## Rytac666 (3. April 2013)

Bioshock Infinite,Crysis 3,Battlefield 3,Far Cry 3,Sim City,Metro 2033,World of Warcraft


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. April 2013)

Bin dabei, Spiele abzuarbeiten, die sich angesammelt haben 
Gerade ist Overlord 2 dran - super Spiel


----------



## incrediblechaos (3. April 2013)

Far Cry 3


----------



## Mick-Jogger (3. April 2013)

Bioshock Infinite im 1999er Modus


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2013)

> Bioshock Infinite im 1999er Modus


Hö? Gibt es da n Filter oder wie? ^^

@T
War Thunder & Heroes and Generals. Sonst eigentlich nix ^^


----------



## Low (3. April 2013)

Nein...Schwierigkeitsmodus der freigeschaltet wird nachdem man das Spiel durchgespielt hat


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (4. April 2013)

crysis 3,tribes ascend, planetside 2,mechwarrior online, risen


----------



## RedBrain (4. April 2013)

Torchlight II, Dirt 2 und Counterstrike: Source in Lightboost 2D-Modus.


----------



## GOD-ZillA (4. April 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Nein...Schwierigkeitsmodus der freigeschaltet wird nachdem man das Spiel durchgespielt hat


 
Geht auch mit dem Konami Code von Anfang an.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (4. April 2013)

Natürlich erst nach dem Durchspielen erhalten! 

Momentan wieder ne schöne Runde Call of Duty 4 Multiplayer!


----------



## -angeldust- (7. April 2013)

bioshock. junge junge der neue teil ist echt mal klasse.


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2013)

To The Moon. Und es ist einfach nur genial.
Wäre die Grafik nicht aus dem RPG Maker, so wäre es vielleicht noch etwas besser, aber die Geschichte wiegt die Technik locker auf.


----------



## Bash0r (8. April 2013)

Mal wieder Starcraft 2 ...
UND Devil May Cry


----------



## Lyran (10. April 2013)

in letzter Zeit hauptsächlich World of Tanks, seit gestern auch League of Legends


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (10. April 2013)

Bioshock, Starcraft 2 und BF 3


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. April 2013)

Auch mal wieder SCII.
Nach der HotS-Kampagne mache ich jetzt auf Jagd die Errungenschaften.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. April 2013)

Die ziemlich gute Story von Driver San Francisco.
Ich glaub das hat die beste Rennspielstory...
Und ab und zu mal Trials Evolution, wo ich versuche alles auf Gold zu schaffen.


----------



## beren2707 (14. April 2013)

Nachdem ich nochmal Bioshock 1 auf Hard mit dem "perfect ending" abgeschlossen habe, bin ich gerade mit selbem Versuch am zweiten Teil. Wenn der abgeschlossen ist, wird Infinite im 1999-Modus abgeschlossen. 
Danach werde ich mich wohl um Crysis 3, Metro: Last Light und Tomb Raider kümmern.


----------



## Klarostorix (14. April 2013)

Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## Stormtrooper (21. April 2013)

Kerbal Space Program.
Ein echter Zeitfresser, z.B. nur mal ne Rakete zur Raumstation im Orbit schicken und andocken. Kostet viele Stunden Zeit. Als Anfänger war es noch viel schwerer. Viele Anleitungen lesen und Videos gucken, bevor man überhaupt anfängt. Dafür ist man umso zufriedener, wenn man es endlich geschafft hat.

P.S. guckt euch die Videos von Robbaz auf YT zum Spiel an.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. April 2013)

Juiced 2 an der PS3


----------



## Sharidan (21. April 2013)

Mal Minecraft, dann BF3, dann Half Life (: 

Ja ich weiß HL ist sehr alt aber immernoch ein Geiles Game


----------



## Mick-Jogger (21. April 2013)

Dann probiers doch mal mit Black Mesa

@Topic
Wolfenstein für ein paar Minuten 
NFS Hot Pursuit 3


----------



## DrWaikiki (21. April 2013)

Planetside 2


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. April 2013)

Sim City 
Shakes & Fidget Server 26
MW2
Und ein bisschen CoD4


----------



## Sharidan (21. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Dann probiers doch mal mit Black Mesa



Ne du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich spiele zb. HL nicht weil es nix neuers gibt sondern weil ich die Zeit mit erlebt habe als es auf den Markt gekommen ist und ich eben 
die Games vermisse von damals. Bin halt schon +30 und liebe Retro Games (:
Black Mesa kenne ich und habs auch schon durch und es ist ein Super Spiel .


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. April 2013)

Knytt Underground
Das Spiel ist wegen dem vulgären Sprachgebrauch aber eher wenig für die jüngere Generation geeignet. 
Ach ja, 17 ist jetzt meine Lieblingszahl.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. April 2013)

Das Reallife Game Motorrad und Midnightclub LA


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. April 2013)

MC:LA ist cool 
Hab ich zeitweise auch mal gespielt.
Ich zocke zur Zeit:
- SimCity
- MW2
- MW1


----------



## Barthi666 (25. April 2013)

Neben ab und an WoW noch Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

DotA 2


----------



## Coldhardt (25. April 2013)

Crysis 2 SP


----------



## Fexzz (25. April 2013)

DotA 2, SC2


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. April 2013)

Nix, weil derzeit nix gescheites da ist, und auch irgendwie nichts in aussicht ist..


----------



## Slezer (25. April 2013)

Diablo 3


----------



## rept.jah (25. April 2013)

Minecraft über LAN mit meiner Freundin. Vorgestern überhaupt das Game zum ersten Mal gezockt. Hat mich sonst nie so interessiert aber ist besser als ich dachte.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (25. April 2013)

Need for Speed Most Wanted: A Criterion Game ... besser als von den ganzen Hatern prognostiziert
Assassins Creed 2 
Spec Ops The Line


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (26. April 2013)

Tomb Raider BF 3 Starcraft


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. April 2013)

DayZ - Breaking Point


----------



## kero81 (1. Mai 2013)

Torchlight 2 

Torchlight 2 Playthrough - YouTube


----------



## Lyran (1. Mai 2013)

World of Tanks und seit neuestem mit ein paar Freunden League of Legends


----------



## Abufaso (1. Mai 2013)

SimCity4 - gute alte Schule


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. Mai 2013)

Tomb Raider


----------



## SpotlightXFX (1. Mai 2013)

GTA4 Liberty City Stories (: 
mal wieder was gescheides


----------



## -angeldust- (4. Mai 2013)

tomb raider is bei mir abgestuerzt und laueft nicht mehr...
dann halt blood dragon.


----------



## D@ve (4. Mai 2013)

*Pro Evolution Soccer 2011 
*


----------



## Festplatte (5. Mai 2013)

Half-Life


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (5. Mai 2013)

Bin gerade in nem AC-Marathon


----------



## Promized (6. Mai 2013)

Nach ewigen Problemen, endlich mal L.A. Noire ^_^ Ist ja schon gut gemacht das Spiel.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (6. Mai 2013)

World of Tanks, CitiesXL Platinum


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (6. Mai 2013)

Driver San Francisco und Battlefield 3


----------



## Coldhardt (6. Mai 2013)

BFBC2 und The Binding of Isaac ^^


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. Mai 2013)

Hab gerade Far Cry 3 beendet.

Ich ärger mich, das ich es nicht schon früher gespielt habe. Einfach nur MEGA!!!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Mai 2013)

GTR Evolution


----------



## GameTwist (11. Mai 2013)

Garnichts, auf die neue Grafikkarte warten.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (11. Mai 2013)

Bioshock Infinite durchgezockt und jetz kommt Far Cry: Blood Dragon dran.


----------



## Norkzlam (11. Mai 2013)

TES 3 : Morrowind Game of the Year Edition 
Vor 2 Wochen für ca. 6 Euro gekauft , sieht mit Mods sogar heute noch hübsch aus und frisst abartig viele Stunden.


----------



## JPW (11. Mai 2013)

Gerade Bioshock Infinite durch. 



Genial.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Mai 2013)

BF3 wenn es denn mal geht und sonst X3 AP, wobei Metro LL ist auch schon geladen aber das dauert ja noch etwas


----------



## dragonlort (12. Mai 2013)

Mass Effekt 3 / Far Cry 3/ The Witcher 2/ Assasins Creed 3


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Mai 2013)

nach langer zeit hab ich mal wieder n richtiges "suchti"game entdeckt, Hitman Sniper Challenge. Im grunde genommen n einfach gestricktes game, bzw Pre-Game, aber unglaublich fordernd durch die highscoreliste


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Mai 2013)

Minecraft mit nem Freund, seit letzten Donnerstag schon wieder 20h Spielzeit.
Das ist so süchtig machend!
Und nebenbei mal MW2


----------



## Skatch (16. Mai 2013)

Derzeit den Singleplayer von Black Ops 2 und Dead Island Riptide, spiele derzeit aber eher sehr wenig.


----------



## luebby96 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit GTA San 
Andreas multiplayer (samp) .
Das Spiel und die Community begeistert mich immer noch.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (16. Mai 2013)

gestern Far Cry 3 gekauft! Jetzt gehts ans zocken!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2013)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder BF2


----------



## Gerstag (18. Mai 2013)

Ist bei mir immer unterschiedlich.

World of Tanks seit der Closed Beta. Ab und zu mal nen Monat WoW. Zwischendurch mal SW-Tor oder The Secret World.
Offline Games spiele ich eher selten, und fast nie durch. Viele Spiele angefangen aber nie durchgezockt.


----------



## Merty (19. Mai 2013)

Hawken, War Thunder und Guild Wars 2
Für mehr reicht die Zeit leider nicht


----------



## -angeldust- (22. Mai 2013)

mal wieder asassins creed 2 
und endlich battlefield 3.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (22. Mai 2013)

Panzar und ab und zu noch BF3


----------



## böhser onkel (22. Mai 2013)

Gta4

Metro und die bf sereie

Und grid 2


----------



## Frosdedje (22. Mai 2013)

Total War: Shogun 2 und hin und wieder Minecraft


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Mai 2013)

Hab im Moment nichts außer Minecraft.
Was neues kommt nicht in frage, ich brauch das Geld


----------



## FabiCMR (24. Mai 2013)

bin derzeit voll in Metro Last Light drin macht bock auch wenn es noch kleine macken hat :-/ aber sonst einfach nur geil ^^ 
und zwischen durch noch CoD und WoT


----------



## Mick-Jogger (24. Mai 2013)

ich bin gerad am Karten Sammeln in Steam also TF2 und Portal 2


----------



## Barthi666 (24. Mai 2013)

Neuerdings LoL und zur Zeit Stronghold HD (macht immernoch richtig Spaß)


----------



## superheroe (25. Mai 2013)

GTA 4. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es endlich mal es durchzuspielen, bevor mein Rechner mal wieder hops geht


----------



## JC88 (25. Mai 2013)

Skyrim angefangen


----------



## moboKiller (25. Mai 2013)

Metro 2033 

Borderlands 2 und Far Cry 3


----------



## Metalic (25. Mai 2013)

Solitär...


----------



## joraku (26. Mai 2013)

Kotor 1 und es ist geil! Läuft auf meinem superben Netbook mit wahnsinnigen 1.7 Ghz flüssig und das Spiel selbst ist einfach gut! Das beste Star Wars Spiel, welches ich bisher gespielt habe. 
Außerdem noch Rising Storm (Beta) sehr guter "Nachfolger" bzw. standalone ertweiterung von red Orchestra 2. Da haben die Entwickler alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Coldhardt (26. Mai 2013)

Grade mit Dota2 und Evoland angefangen, bisher zwei gute Spiele


----------



## Arvanor (26. Mai 2013)

The incredible Adventures of Van Helsing, wieder mal ein wenig Supreme Commander 2 und Leviathan Warships.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. Mai 2013)

eine runde ARAM in LoL geht immer ^^


----------



## regenrohr (27. Mai 2013)

BF3 und letztens hab ich die komplette Monkeys Island Reihe ausgegraben. Man war das ne Grafik


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2013)

TF2, BF3 und Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Juni 2013)

Earth 2140/2150/2160! Echt geil die Reihe. Gibts dazu hier eigentlich einen ST? Und weiß jemand was von einem Nachfolger?


----------



## doodlez (1. Juni 2013)

Immer noch gern F1 2012 und jetzt nebenher Grid 2


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Juni 2013)

Hawken, BFBC2 und FC3: BD.


----------



## Sanctum (1. Juni 2013)

WoT ja sowieso....
Hab heute zum 1. Mal Risen eingelegt und finde es ganz nice^^

Hab schon die Ausgabe vom 05.06 der PCGH


----------



## Edgecution (1. Juni 2013)

World of Warcraft... immer noch. weil ich sonst bei dem Wetter nix zu tun habe


----------



## mytelion (13. Juni 2013)

LoL, und hoffentlich bald wieder tf2 sobald es flüssig läuft auf dem neuen pc :/


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juni 2013)

BF3, DayZ Origins, Grid 2


----------



## aloha84 (13. Juni 2013)

*Metropolis Street Racer* für meine Dreamcast. --> MSR: Metropolis Street Racer (Dreamcast) - N.i.n.Retro (New is not Retro) v3+
Und ganz ehrlich, das System der Erfahrungspunkte (Kudos) sollte man vielleicht mal bei diversen "modernen" online Spielen einführen.
--> Weil, wenn man jemanden rammt und/oder Unfälle baut, man saftige Punktabzüge bekommt!


----------



## Spitfire2190 (13. Juni 2013)

Hab mir skyrim legendary Edition geholt ^^


----------



## joraku (14. Juni 2013)

Tomb Raider (bin ich schon lange dran - macht aber Spaß)
Metro: Last Light (heute angefangen - verdammt ist die Grafik "geil" finde ich noch eindrucksvoller als Crysis 3 und ich habe ja nur eine GTX 570 am Laufen.  Tolle Weiterentwicklung von Metro 2033.)
und dieses Wochende noch ein bisschen BBC2 - Vietnam wenn es die Freizeit zulässt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2013)

Guild Wars 2 hat mich wieder gefangen


----------



## Seabound (16. Juni 2013)

Dark Avanger auf Android.

Super Spiel. Ein Dungeon Crawler ala Diablo. Macht super Spaß und ist kostenlos. Man schnetzelt sich mit coolen Kombos durch Gegnerhorden und sammelt Ausrüstung. 

Macht n bissel süchtig


----------



## N00bler (16. Juni 2013)

Also ich habe vorhin Minecraft durch gespielt. 

Ironie-mode-off


----------



## Wendigo (17. Juni 2013)

Anno 1404 und GTA 4 "Episodes from Liberty City"


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (18. Juni 2013)

Mal wieder zuviel WoW.^^

Das hat aber auch nen Suchtfaktor.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (18. Juni 2013)

Metro Last Light


----------



## Florian97450 (18. Juni 2013)

Assassins Creed 3 auf PS 3
Battlefield 3 auf PC


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich zocke zZT:


Battlefield-3  (PC)
Combat Arms  (PC)
Train Simulator  (PC)
Fifa-13  (PC)
Dead Island Riptide  (PC)


----------



## cap82 (19. Juni 2013)

Battlefield 4 Alpha..


----------



## bobche (19. Juni 2013)

Css, Minecraft, Skyrim, Blacklight. (PC)

Minecraff PE am handy/tab


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juni 2013)

Guild Wars 2 hat mich wieder gepackt ^^


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (20. Juni 2013)

Battlefield-3  (PC)
Combat Arms  (PC)
Word of Tanks (Pc)
Forza 4 Xbox 360


----------



## dragonlort (21. Juni 2013)

The last oft US    sehr geiles game 10 punkte


----------



## The_Trasher (21. Juni 2013)

Splinter Cell Conviction (PC)

Beenden sollte ich langsam Far Cry 2 & 3 (PC)


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Splinter Cell Conviction (PC)
> 
> Beenden sollte ich langsam Far Cry 2 & 3 (PC)


 
Ja  Conviction ist richtig gut.


----------



## The_Trasher (21. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja  Conviction ist richtig gut.


 
Naja, ich finde das es kein richtiges Spliner Cell ist. Also so wie die alten, wo man noch viel, viel mehr schleichen musste. Heute kannst du durchgehen wie die Machete im Dschungel


----------



## Abufaso (22. Juni 2013)

Far Cry 2


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. Juni 2013)

Ich bin gerade in REtro-Stimmung und habe heute abend mal wieder Thief- Deadly Shadows installiert.
Wenn sich daran noch jemand erinnern kann (GOG-Version und verbesserte Texturen (Collectiv Texture Pack)..

Und ich schleiche gerade durch die Räume und Hallen..


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Juni 2013)

Metro 2033 und Metro LL


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (23. Juni 2013)

Gerade eben Metro LL durchgespielt, hätte länger dauern können ansonsten göttliches Spiel

Naja dann mal im Ranger Modus versuchen...


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2013)

*On The Rain Slick Precipice of Darkness 4*. Ich vermisse ja immernoch Sprachausgabe und Optik aus Teil 1 und 2, aber der Geek-Humor ist auch in RPG-Maker Aufmachung nicht kaputt zu bekommen.


----------



## Abufaso (23. Juni 2013)

GBA Emulator für Android


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (24. Juni 2013)

Metro Last Light im Ranger Mode


----------



## joraku (27. Juni 2013)

X3 - Albion Prelude mit XRM


----------



## Mick-Jogger (27. Juni 2013)

BF3
Das Handling der Fluggeräte ist etwas enttäuschend


----------



## DeepXtreme (27. Juni 2013)

Deluxe Ski Jump


----------



## mds51 (28. Juni 2013)

Nachdem ich endlich mal Last Light durch habe:

The last of us (ps3)
Battlefield 3 (pc)
GRID 2 (pc)
Borderlands 2 (pc)


----------



## The_Trasher (3. Juli 2013)

Need for Speed World (PC)


----------



## Mick-Jogger (3. Juli 2013)

Battlefield 3


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2013)

Battlefield 1942 
THE TORTURE BOX [bf1942] Battlefield 1942


----------



## Abufaso (7. Juli 2013)

TrackMania Valley


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2013)

Battlefield-3.


----------



## the_pierced (8. Juli 2013)

Deadpool


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich Omikron: The Nomad Soul, aber das Speichersystem erzwingt lange Spielintervalle(man muss "magische Ringe" besitzen um speichern zu dürfen) und da hab ich kaum Zeit zu.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. Juli 2013)

Modern Warfare 2 
Und morgen fange ich mit Team Fortress 2 an, mal gucken wie das so ist


----------



## Megasuchti (9. Juli 2013)

Battlefield 3

League of Legends

bald wahrscheinlich Grid 2


----------



## stone-cold (9. Juli 2013)

Cathrine
LBP Karting


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Juli 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Metro Last Light im Ranger Mode



Spätestens im Gebiet "Sumpf" wirst du verzweifeln. Also bei mir wars zumidest so 

BtT: Nach Jahren mal wieder F.E.A.R.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2013)

Mal wieder ein richtig geiles Spiel mit dem ich groß geworden bin: Super Mario Brothers auf dem GameBoy Color 
Ach ist das Game geil!


----------



## domexxor1337 (12. Juli 2013)

Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit wieder sehr gerne Pokemon 
Und wenn der Neue Rechner da ist wird wieder Shift 2 und Grid 2 gesuchtet.


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Juli 2013)

Diablo 3

CoH 2


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. Juli 2013)

gerade Portal 2 durchgespielt...

fand das Ende sehr geil^^


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Juli 2013)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> gerade Portal 2 durchgespielt...
> 
> fand das Ende sehr geil^^



Im in Space! Spaaaace! 

@Topic Skyrim, BF3 und bald Tomb Raider.


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. Juli 2013)

Trackmania 2 Valley


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. Juli 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Im in Space! Spaaaace!


 
Das zwar auch, jedoch war ich richtig überwältig, als die Turrets und danach auch noch GLaDOS angefangen haben zu singen!


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Juli 2013)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Das zwar auch, jedoch war ich richtig überwältig, als die Turrets und danach auch noch GLaDOS angefangen haben zu singen!


 
Ich darf zurecht behaupten, dass Portal 2 das beste Spiel ist, das ich je erleben durfte.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2013)

Ich zocke jetzt zZT. Train Simulator!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (14. Juli 2013)

Am Desktop: The Witcher
Am Notebook: Dust: An Elysian Tail
und ab und zu mal online mit nem Kumpel: Worms Armageddon


----------



## Ausrasta (14. Juli 2013)

Battlefield 3, Crysis 3.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (14. Juli 2013)

just cause 2 - irgendwie ganz nett


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. Juli 2013)

Metro Last Light, wenige Spiele bieten eine solche Atmosphäre


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Juli 2013)

C&C alpha und später fang ich mal mit Tomb Raider an

mfg


----------



## Uziflator (17. Juli 2013)

Crysis 3


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Juli 2013)

Portal 1+2
Civilization V
Sonst nichts, spiele immer Portal 1 wenn ich bei 2 ned weiterkomm


----------



## aloha84 (24. Juli 2013)

Shenmue 1  + 2 

Datona USA 2001 
Metropolis Street Racer 
F355 Challenge 

....auf meiner Dreamcast logischerweise........


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. Juli 2013)

Company of Heroes inkl. Opposing Fronts und Tales of Valor - angenehme Abwechslung zu Shootern.


----------



## 777890 (24. Juli 2013)

BF3 & LOL


----------



## Razier (24. Juli 2013)

Civilisation V und GTA San Andreas


----------



## 777890 (24. Juli 2013)

Razier schrieb:


> Civilisation V und GTA San Andreas


 
Sind zwei klasse Games


----------



## Razier (24. Juli 2013)

San Andreas kann man immer wieder zocken und Civilisation V Gold hab ich für 10€ bekommen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. Juli 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Shenmue 1  + 2
> 
> Datona USA 2001
> Metropolis Street Racer
> ...


Leider habe ich meine nicht mehr.
Könnte mich ärgern.^^
Shenmue war sowas von genial!

BTT: Mal wieder ein ründchen CoD MW2.
Aber in der 3. Runde gleich nen Cheater gesehen.
Wenn 3 Soldaten auf einen in der Ecke alles draufrotzen was se haben und der net stirbt, dann ist was faul!


----------



## HairforceOne (29. Juli 2013)

Bei mir isset zur Zeit: Dust. An Elysian Tail.

Wahnsinnig tolles Spiel! Ich liebe die Animationen, die Story einfach alles. Wirklich sehr liebevoll. 
Klar perfekt ist es nicht aber es wurde ja auch im Alleingang gemacht!

Leider gibts da keine Full HD wallpaper von *gnarf*


----------



## eNortiz (29. Juli 2013)

BF3 - regelmäßig
Dead Space 3 - gelegentlich
Shank - wenn nicht viel Zeit ist


----------



## beren2707 (29. Juli 2013)

Tomb Raider (bin bei ~70%), macht auch sehr viel Spaß (bis auf die teilweise dämlichen QTEs). Danach ist erst mal Pause angesagt, zwei Hausarbeiten und eine Klausur wollen in Angriff genommen werden. Ab September bleibe ich dem PC erstmal fremd, da gehts mit der PS3 und Last of Us zur Sache.


----------



## Pikus (29. Juli 2013)

Zur Zeit sind es:

-Battlefield 3
-Borderlands 2 im Coop
-Left4Dead2
-GTA IV
-und DLC Quest

Sind recht viele, wobei BF3 und BL2 nur gespielt wird, wenn Mitspieler vorhanden sind. Bei L4D2 ist es das selbe, jedoch hab ich auch mal alleine Lust auf ein paar Runden  
DLC Quest ist ein Spiel für zwischendurch welches ich aber wärmstens empfehlen kann


----------



## Coldhardt (29. Juli 2013)

Grade Bioshock Infinite beendet. Das Ende ist ein einziger WTF!?-Moment  

Ansonsten BF3 und Rock of Ages.


----------



## DorianGray (29. Juli 2013)

Battlefield 3 (SP), Max Payne 3 und Grid 2.
Alles endlich maxed out dank neuer Graka 

Und natürlich meinen Dauerbrenner:

Anarchy Online! ^^
------------------*
Omni Rules!


----------



## KasradKull (30. Juli 2013)

Bf 3 jetzt endlich alles freigespielt 
gnomoria
civilization v
fifa 13
terraria
arma 3 
und call of duty modern warfare 
alles so ab und zu da ich momentan nicht so die zeit zum zocken habe


----------



## mauhdl (30. Juli 2013)

Dragon's prophet sau geil das game.


----------



## belugma (30. Juli 2013)

Ab und zu MW2..


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2013)

Fifa 13 auf PC.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. Juli 2013)

Also ich spiel ein Spiel, dass nur ich spielen kann....das liegt unter anderem daran, dass ich selbst der Entwickler bin 

Ansonsten geht immer ein ARAM in LoL xD


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Juli 2013)

Zu viel Cube World. 
Dann manchmal Mirrors Edge. 
Selten Civilization V. 
MW2 hab ich neulich aufgegeben. 
Auf Rust mit Shotgun runnern hat mich erstmal in eine Spielpause gelegt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juli 2013)

DayZ Overwatch


----------



## -angeldust- (31. Juli 2013)

Risen 2 aus dem Steam Sale.


----------



## cap82 (31. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> DayZ Overwatch


 
Jo, hier auch.
Sehr cool, vor allem die verschiedenen Uniformen, gut für ne nette Runde PvP..


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (31. Juli 2013)

Rising Storm
BF3
COH


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (31. Juli 2013)

Hab mal wieder Skyrim angefangen.

Will es diesmal anders spielen.
Hab auch noch ein paar Mods drauf gehaun.^^


----------



## CryptonNite (1. August 2013)

Bioshock Infinite. Tolles Spiel!


----------



## ??????? (1. August 2013)

Bioshock Infinite *.* 
leider hatte ich es in 11Stunden durch obwohl ich jede Mülltonne durchgenommen hab ;D


----------



## -angeldust- (2. August 2013)

??????? schrieb:


> Bioshock Infinite *.*
> leider hatte ich es in 11Stunden durch obwohl ich jede Mülltonne durchgenommen hab ;D



was sagste zu dem ende?
ich find das grandios! sowas von verwirrend...


----------



## Coldhardt (2. August 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> was sagste zu dem ende?
> ich find das grandios! sowas von verwirrend...



Mit der Zeit hab ich's verstanden, war aber am Anfang so ein richtiger WTF!? Moment 

@Topic Battlefield 3 SP/MP, Rock of Ages und mal wieder Stronghold Crusader.


----------



## -Bierbaron- (5. August 2013)

Zur Zeit mal wieder Fable und ein bisschen Tropico 3.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2013)

Gothic 3


----------



## -angeldust- (5. August 2013)

Risen 2 und Worms.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2013)

Nach langer Zeit der Enthaltsamkeit Deus Ex III


----------



## TheZippyMan (5. August 2013)

World of Tanks, Battlefield 3 und Crysis 3. Sind einfach alles hammergeile Spiele!


----------



## eRaTitan (12. August 2013)

GTA 4, BFBC2, Metro Last Light, Far Cry 3


----------



## xb@x360 (12. August 2013)

CSS @ Zombie


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2013)

Nur LoL.


----------



## Juanfang (12. August 2013)

Far Cry 3 für was anderes hab ich irgendwie keine lusst zur zeit......


----------



## Low (12. August 2013)

DayZ und gaaaaanz selten LoL ranked.
Muss eigentlich noch Borderlands 2 und TWD zu Ende spielen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. August 2013)

Portal 2, Audiosurf und CoD 4.


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. August 2013)

Duke Nukem und The Simpsons auf dem IPad

mfg


----------



## endorph1ne (12. August 2013)

Tera und n bissl Diablo 2 LoD


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2013)

Train Simulator!


----------



## Vily (12. August 2013)

Crysis 3 
Das Spiel ist langweilig und sieht auch noch grottig aus


----------



## Klarostorix (12. August 2013)

Vily schrieb:


> Crysis 3
> Das Spiel ist langweilig und sieht auch noch grottig aus


 
Wenn Crysis 3 für dich schlecht aussieht, darfst du eigentlich gar nichts mehr spielen...


----------



## Coldhardt (12. August 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wenn Crysis 3 für dich schlecht aussieht, darfst du eigentlich gar nichts mehr spielen...



Doch, Real Life 

@Topic Dishonored und Battlefield 3.


----------



## vcg666 (13. August 2013)

Tera seid 1 Woche, und wenn Kumpel zu besucht kommt Fifa 13. 

ps. als Geheimtipp: Cube World


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. August 2013)

Dishonored

Gefällt mir vom Gameplay und den alternativen Enden usw. ziemlich gut!
Kennt ihr noch andere Spiele wo Entscheidungen Einfluss auf das Ende haben?


----------



## Tripleh84 (13. August 2013)

Formel 1 2012 Online


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2013)

_Dead Space 3_, hin und wieder _Counter-Strike: Global Offensive_

...und natürlich geht nix über 'ne gepflegte Runde _Unreal: Tournament 3_


----------



## zzoui (14. August 2013)

Mass effect 2 danach 3 nach längere Pause mal wieder  
Und crysis 2 im Multiplayer


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. August 2013)

Path Of Exile


----------



## vanWEED (14. August 2013)

stalker soc
metro last night
Forca 3


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (14. August 2013)

DuckTales Remastered
Street Fighter X Tekken

Endlich schwitzt meine Titan!


----------



## combatIII (15. August 2013)

Nachdem ich aus Britan den einzigen von 4 Teilen für den PC erhältlichen Unreal Engine gestützten Part bekommen hab zock ich eigentlich nur noch den mit meinem ebenfalls neuerworbenen Razer Sabertooth.Nieder mit den Locust.Hab zwar alle Teile schon für XBOX aber wenn ich dann arbeiten fahre kann ich auch da kräftig suchten.


----------



## dragonlort (15. August 2013)

Euro truck Simulator 2


----------



## KingArthur5610 (17. August 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Euro truck Simulator 2


 
Oh, ja. Das Game ist wirklich ein Knüller, habe schon ~ 100h an dem Spiel verbracht 

Ansonsten habe ich heute mal wieder Just Cause 2 gespielt. Hier und da mal wieder eine Stadt erobert 

Macht auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. August 2013)

Zu viel CSS und Portal 2, aber ich glaube ich bin bald durch


----------



## stryct (17. August 2013)

Just Cause 2 <3 + Battlefield 3


----------



## Festplatte (17. August 2013)

Battelfield 3


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2013)

Fifa 13!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. August 2013)

BF3 und CoD -> Gegner too low. 

CS:GO , LoL und GTA:IV ist zurzeit aufm Plan (:


----------



## Vily (18. August 2013)

Gmod und Bioshock Infinite 



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wenn Crysis 3 für dich schlecht aussieht, darfst du eigentlich gar nichts mehr spielen...



Das Problem ist :
Crysis 3 hat ein grauenvolles AA.
Überall Treppchen ,obwohl ich es auf 4x MSAA gestellt habe. 
Erst mit SGSSA sieht es gut aus.
Ach und ja,Der Kontrast ist auch nicht grade Super eingestellt.


----------



## Arvanor (18. August 2013)

Mortal Kombat - Komplete Edition

Definitiv das beste Prügelspiel für den PC.


----------



## yogiii (29. August 2013)

Dota 2 und WC3: TFT


----------



## ЯoCaT (29. August 2013)

War-Thunder


----------



## JC88 (2. September 2013)

WarThunder


----------



## Vaylaga (3. September 2013)

battlefield 3, wie schon seit 2 jahren


----------



## Woiferl94 (4. September 2013)

BF3 und Crysis 3 im MP


----------



## YuT666 (4. September 2013)

Stalker CoP mit Misery 2.

AvP auf dem A. Jaguar.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. September 2013)

Nachdem ich Saints Row 4 durchgezockt habe, spiele ich Saints Row the Third ^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. September 2013)

Minecraft und Gnomoria. 
Also 2 Gegensätze. 
Bei einem Spiel weiß ich alles, beim anderen nix.


----------



## denyo62 (6. September 2013)

Alan Wake ... bin spät dran ich weiß


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. September 2013)

denyo62 schrieb:


> Alan Wake ... bin spät dran ich weiß


 
Besser spät als nie, ich hab damit auch erst vor 2 Tagen angefangen

mfg


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. September 2013)

Hotline Miami


----------



## seventyseven (7. September 2013)

Gerade mal Max Payne 3 nachgeholt und durchgespielt


----------



## Restyn (7. September 2013)

Mw3, Crysis 3 und manchmal auf Fifa


----------



## LaTillinator (7. September 2013)

minecraft und Bf3


----------



## Low (7. September 2013)

Rayman Legends


----------



## Leandros (7. September 2013)

Hearthstone Beta.


----------



## denyo62 (7. September 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Besser spät als nie, ich hab damit auch erst vor 2 Tagen angefangen



du sagst es


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. September 2013)

Grade mal wieder Crysis 3 gestartet und gemerkt, dass alle Speicherdaten weg sind  Also von vorne und dann gemerkt, dass die 2Gb Vram meiner 680 voll laufen bei 5780x1080 und medium Details :Ugly: Sieht aber auch verdammt gut aus dieses Spiel 

MfG


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. September 2013)

Red Orchestra 2: Rising Storm im Multiplayer. Der Spielmodus Realismus macht einfach süchtig


----------



## Wiggo (11. September 2013)

Da auf der Arbei: Solitär


----------



## Aaronatorism (12. September 2013)

Gta 4 ♡ und ab und an World of Tanks


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. September 2013)

GTA 4 Episodes of Liberty City


----------



## cap82 (15. September 2013)

Payday 2


----------



## Aaronatorism (15. September 2013)

Hab gestern serious sam the first encounter angefangen und fertig gespielt


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (19. September 2013)

Ich zocke gerade Rome II: Total War und muss sagen, es gefällt mir! Ich habe nicht wirklich mit Bugs zu kämpfen


----------



## beren2707 (19. September 2013)

Aktuell werden diese Spiele beackert:


Spec Ops: The Line (mal schaun, bislang Standardkost).
Mirror's Edge (selbst mit 8xSSAA jederzeit flüssig, erfrischend anders und vom Stil her beeindruckend).
RAGE (sehr enttäuschend bislang, aber vlt. wirds ja noch was).
Max Payne 3 habe ich kürzlich hinter mich gebracht und muss sagen, mehr als 7/10 hat es keinesfalls verdient, dafür sind die ständigen Cutscenes und Einschnitte in mein Spielgefühl zu einschneidend und das Spiel insgesamt zu belanglos. Es ist einfach kein Max Payne mehr, auch wenns manchmal Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## Aaronatorism (19. September 2013)

SebastianB-Photo schrieb:


> Ich zocke gerade Rome II: Total War und muss sagen, es gefällt mir! Ich habe nicht wirklich mit Bugs zu kämpfen



Also lohnt es sich das Spiel zu kaufen?


----------



## aloha84 (19. September 2013)

Castlevania für PC.......bisher bin ich wirklich sehr angetan, gutes Kampfsystem, gute Story....technisch völlig ok.
Das einzige was ich ein wenig bemängele ist die Unart einige Zwischensequenzen als "abgefilmtes" Video(mp4?!) der Spielgrafik darzustellen.
--> 720p....was soll denn das? Hätte man das nicht in echtzeit berechnen können?
Außerdem hab ich in den Videos auch ab zu glitches (bildfehler), dass muss aber kein Bug sein, sondern kann mit meinen relativ alten Grakatreiber zusammen hängen.
Ansonsten habe keine Bugs o.ä. feststellen können, spiele mit nem XBox-Pad....soweit von mir eine Empfehlung!


----------



## Trab (19. September 2013)

Dead Space 2. Der erste Teil härtet ab.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. September 2013)

GTA5 - die Welt ist einfach unglaublich groß und lebendig. Das wird dauern


----------



## dragonlort (20. September 2013)

Final fantasy 14 und eben von Kollegen GTA 5 ausgeliehen mal sehen wie das ist.


----------



## Fjoergyn (20. September 2013)

Open TTD und Burn Out Paradise.
Dazwischen ab und zu "lannad", eine japanische "Visual Novel"


----------



## TheCGamer (20. September 2013)

Ich zock zur zeit Grid 2 Macht mir persönlich sogar noch mehr Spaß als der erste Teil der Serie. Außerdem macht mir Anno 1701 von der aktuellen PCGames/PCGH DVD wieder einmal ziemlich viel Spaß.


----------



## WestEnd (29. September 2013)

Atm Payday 2 & Grand Theft Auto V. 

//Ist der Thread tot oder spielt keiner mehr?


----------



## Aaronatorism (29. September 2013)

Nene ich spiele auch noch  aber am meisten Tomb Raider.


----------



## Xrais (29. September 2013)

GTAV


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. September 2013)

WestEnd schrieb:


> Atm Payday 2 & Grand Theft Auto V.
> 
> //Ist der Thread tot oder spielt keiner mehr?



Moin, lebt payday 2 im MP noch, oder ist es schon wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden? Möchte es mir auch demnächst mal zulegen.

B2T, derzeit:



GTA V
FIFA 14
GRID 2
ARMA III


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. September 2013)

Zu meinem eigenen erschrecken zocke ich LoL. Ansonsten BF3, Black OPS2, Blacklight Retribution, Batman AA/AC und ich will endlich mal Saints Row 3 durch ballern genauso wie AC Teil 2 - 4.


----------



## dragonlort (30. September 2013)

Fange heute mal mit Tales of Xilia an.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2013)

Quake II & III


----------



## Big0 (30. September 2013)

BF3


----------



## Sefyu_TR (30. September 2013)

Primär BF3. Ab morgen BF4 

Nebenbei Far Cry 3, Dirt 3, Assassin's Creed 3..


----------



## Hiazu (30. September 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Moin, lebt payday 2 im MP noch, oder ist es schon wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden? Möchte es mir auch demnächst mal zulegen.


 
Natürlich lebt der noch, ist immer noch in der Top 20 der meistgespielten Spiele auf Steam, einfach unter Shop -> Statistiken nachschauen 


ich spiel zurzeit Risen 2
tolles Spiel, nur Schade das viele Bugs und Achievments seit über einem Jahr nicht gefixt wurden, das nennt man tollen Support 
hätte mir gerne die 100% Achievments geholt...


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Oktober 2013)

FIFA 12 
The Binding of Isaac 
Pokemon Feuerrot


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (1. Oktober 2013)

BF4 Beta
Red Orchestra 2: Rising Storm


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2013)

BF4 Beta
7 Days to Die


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (2. Oktober 2013)

Gta 5 und don't starve


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Oktober 2013)

BF4 Beta


----------



## -angeldust- (5. Oktober 2013)

keine  bf 4 mehr.


----------



## WestEnd (7. Oktober 2013)

GTA V
Dead Space 3
CS: GO
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box
Payday 2


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Oktober 2013)

COD BO 2,
Cube World
Yeah,1000Std.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ЯoCaT (9. Oktober 2013)

1.6/d2


----------



## Streicher1992 (10. Oktober 2013)

Dayz und Rome total War 2


----------



## mds51 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hard Reset
Modern Warfare 2
GTA5 (PS3)


----------



## Der-Bert (10. Oktober 2013)

GTA 4 und GTA 4: EfLC und gelegentlich Borderlands 2


----------



## beren2707 (13. Oktober 2013)

Serious Sam 3 (nicht mehr lange, ist langweilig und hässlich (!)).


Pokémon HeartGold ().


----------



## xpSyk (13. Oktober 2013)

Counter-Strike wie immer 



KillerPfote schrieb:


> COD BO 2,
> Cube World
> 
> Yeah,1000Std.


 holy Fujacka!


----------



## Festplatte (13. Oktober 2013)

Terraria... Mehr gibt's dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Der-Bert (13. Oktober 2013)

GTA 4 EFLC und Bioshock 2


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. Oktober 2013)

FIFA 14 und BF4


----------



## mds51 (14. Oktober 2013)

Max Payne 3


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Oktober 2013)

Hab APB auf Steam entdeckt.Ist auch ganz Lustig.

APB Reloaded on Steam

(Free to Play ab 18!!)


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (15. Oktober 2013)

Also ich spiele League of Legends und World of Tanks... gelegentlich auch Diablo 3 aber da warten alle auf das Expansion. ...


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Oktober 2013)

FIFA 14 und MW2


----------



## NuTSkuL (18. Oktober 2013)

2 mal die woche für ne stunde FTL - Faster then light


----------



## Aaronatorism (18. Oktober 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> 2 mal die woche für ne stunde FTL - Faster then light



Uhhh das ist toll


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (21. Oktober 2013)

Zieh mir momentan Dead Space 2 rein, habs bisher noch nicht gespielt....k.A warum???.....mit Headset Abends zeitweise ganz lustig.
Und immer dieser beschissene Blick zur angelehnten Zimmertür meinerseits


----------



## Aaronatorism (21. Oktober 2013)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Zieh mir momentan Dead Space 2 rein, habs bisher noch nicht gespielt....k.A warum???.....mit Headset Abends zeitweise ganz lustig.
> Und immer dieser beschissene Blick zur angelehnten Zimmertür meinerseits



D
Spiel im Bunker XD


----------



## xElv1sHD (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich spiel grad NBA 2k14 und Dota2


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Oktober 2013)

COD BO2

APB

Tomb Raider (2013)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharidan (24. Oktober 2013)

Im moment wieder am DayZ Origins suchten. Die Mod macht einfach Fun


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (27. Oktober 2013)

Alan Wake, habe ich mir letzte Woche gekauft.
Licht ausgemacht und zum ersten Mal bei einem Game eiskalte Schauer über dem Rücken und Gänsehaut...soooo klasse ! 
Tombraider habe ich vor ein paar Wochen auch gezockt, war ich auch von begeistert (grandiose Inszinierung).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2013)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 auf PC  

Ich hätte nie gedacht das ich die Serie nochmal weiter spielen darf, ohne Konsole. Hammer!


----------



## Arvanor (27. Oktober 2013)

Dead Rising 2, war bei Steam vor Kurzem im Sale und da hab ich mal neugierig zugegriffen. Finf es aber net so pralle. Da habe ich mir mehr von versprochen.


----------



## arkim (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich spiele momentan recht viel DayZ Origins und auch Daizy Singleplayer.



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Zu meinem eigenen erschrecken zocke ich LoL.


League of... Ach so: An *Lands of Lore* gibt es nichts auszusetzen, das beste Spiel aller Zeiten! Wenn ich den MIDI-Sound höre, geht mir beinahe einer ab .


----------



## bAsSt@rd (29. Oktober 2013)

Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm, weil ich auf bf4 warte


----------



## malakagr (29. Oktober 2013)

Counter strike global offensive
Der zombie mod bockts übel


----------



## Valedo (29. Oktober 2013)

Seit mehr als einem Jahr nur noch Battlefield 3.


----------



## mds51 (29. Oktober 2013)

GTA5 Online
How to survive (lohnt sich)


----------



## CryptonNite (1. November 2013)

Noch immer Bioshock Infinite.
Definitiv eines der besten Spiele 2013. Der Oldschool-Modus ist echt klasse und mal wieder ne Herausforderung


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. November 2013)

Battlefield 4


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (2. November 2013)

Path of Exile
Ist schon ganz cool.


----------



## micanine (2. November 2013)

Bin noch mit FarCry 3 & MW3 beschäftigt, bin Ghost kommt


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. November 2013)

FIFA 14 Ultimate Team 
Und ab Mittwoch BF4


----------



## CryptonNite (3. November 2013)

Gothic 3 ist mal wieder angesagt. Dank des Patches auf Version 1.75 sogar recht fehlerfrei.


----------



## Megasuchti (18. November 2013)

League of Legends
CoD Ghosts
BF3
Borderlands 2


----------



## beren2707 (18. November 2013)

BF3 als Dauerbrenner und Batman: Arkham Asylum (was überraschend viel Spaß macht), wenn ich mal Zeit habe.


----------



## godfather22 (18. November 2013)

Ni No Kuni 
auf der PS3. 

Sowas gutes hatte ich lange nicht mehr 
Echt hammer nice das Spiel.


----------



## debalz (21. November 2013)

BF3
Nether


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. November 2013)

BF4 und FIFA 14 Ultimate Team.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (24. November 2013)

Diablo 3 reaper of souls


----------



## Derlei (24. November 2013)

Call of Duty Ghost


----------



## getsomenuts (26. November 2013)

BF4 sonst finde ich leider nix spannend momentan


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2013)

LoL und gegentlich Castlevania "Lord of Shadows"


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. November 2013)

Hab' wieder Gefallen an "Batman - Arkham City" gefunden, mit SweetFX macht es wieder Bock, wobei ich mich mehr mit den Nebenmissionen und "Mit-dem-Greifhaken-herum-fliegen" just 4 fun beschäftige als mich auf die Hauptmissionen zu konzentrieren...


----------



## MR.Chaos (26. November 2013)

Assasins Creed 4
Day Z 
LoL


----------



## 14Hannes88 (26. November 2013)

Hauptsächlich BF4 - obwohl ich das bis vor ein paar tagen nicht geglaubt hätte, das ich es so oft spiele

Immernoch skyrim - macht einfach zuviel spaß

nebenbei Metro:LL

ansonsten habe ich jetzt wieder meine complete collection von oblivion raus gekramt... das will demnächst installieren.


----------



## -angeldust- (1. Dezember 2013)

Bis letzte Woche noch Battlefield 4.

Aktuell nur noch Assassins Creed 4. Meiner Meinung nach der beste Teil der Serie.


----------



## Xtreme (2. Dezember 2013)

Derzeit

Bf4 und ac4


----------



## seventyseven (2. Dezember 2013)

An Ezio's Story kommt es nicht ran aber dennoch einer der besseren Teile. Freue mich auf mehr. 

@Topic

AC4 soeben durchgespielt.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. Dezember 2013)

DayZ Epoch
Star Wars - The Old Republic (besser als gedacht für ein kostenloses MMORPG )


----------



## Fexzz (2. Dezember 2013)

Prison Architect, Craft the World, Xenonauts, Dota 2


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Dezember 2013)

Tärraria 
Und BF4
Fifa mache ich momentan Pause, muss ja irgendwann mal endlich meinen Film fertig cutten.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (4. Dezember 2013)

Skyrim



MR.Chaos schrieb:


> Day Z



Müsste ich auch mal wieder installieren. Immernoch so Scriptverseucht?


----------



## ManChild (5. Dezember 2013)

Dark Souls, gab es im Steam Sale für einen Zehner und zwischendurch NBA 2K14 und PES 2013.


----------



## debalz (5. Dezember 2013)

BF4 - die neuen Maps haben mich gelockt
Nether - wird immer besser


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. Dezember 2013)

SSBB (Wii), Batman AC Goty (PC), Guacamelee (PC)

Guacamelee kann übrigens echt weiterempfehlen. Ein richtig gutes Indiespiel.


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Dezember 2013)

Skyrim Legendary Edition (wird auch nach 490 Stunden nicht langweilig), Nehrim -At Fates Edge (Total Conversion von Oblivion)

Und natürlich Osu! Bestes Spiel das es gibt


----------



## Megasuchti (28. Dezember 2013)

Battlefield 4
League of Legends


----------



## cap82 (28. Dezember 2013)

DayZ Standalone, und zur Abwechslung DayZ Overwatch..


----------



## MacMyver (29. Dezember 2013)

BF4 China Rising Only > DAS ist für mich Battlefield. 

Dead Space 2 und parallel dazu Dead Space 3 Coop


----------



## Koyote (29. Dezember 2013)

CS:S, CS:GO, SC5, L4D, GW2, MC, COD: MW3, COD: BOII.


----------



## cap82 (29. Dezember 2013)

Koyote schrieb:


> CS:S, CS:GO, SC5, L4D, GW2, MC, COD: MW3, COD: BOII.


 
LoL, WtF?


----------



## Pikus (29. Dezember 2013)

Battlefield 4 und... Pokemon Y


----------



## IlluminateD (29. Dezember 2013)

Momentan Assassins Creed 4 Black Flag und Battlefield 4. Da freue ich mich schon auf Second Assault


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (29. Dezember 2013)

Pokemon Feuerrot und 
Dragon Ball Z The Legacy of Goku II

Bin auf nem kleinen Retro-Trip


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Dezember 2013)

Anno 2070, DuckTales Remastered und BF4 wenns funktioniert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Dezember 2013)

DayZ Standalone, einfach nur Hammer


----------



## LaTillinator (1. Januar 2014)

Day-Z standalone 
Bf4 
Super Mario auf der NES


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Januar 2014)

DayZ SA
GTA 5
STALKER MISERY MOD


----------



## Florian97450 (2. Januar 2014)

BF4
Minecraft
Fifa 14


----------



## beren2707 (2. Januar 2014)

Super Mario Galaxy
Batman: Arkham City GOTY
Ni No Kuni
The Last of Us


----------



## TBF_Avenger (2. Januar 2014)

F1 2013
NHL 09
Railroad Tycoon II auf Linux


----------



## Phantom17 (2. Januar 2014)

DayZ SA
League of legends 
Age of empires III


----------



## dominger (2. Januar 2014)

Eindeutig Battlefield 4 und manchmal Counter Strike Go auf so Jump&Run Servern 
MfG


----------



## Trab (4. Januar 2014)

Lost Planet 3 und GTA San Andreas auf Android.


----------



## naobu (5. Januar 2014)

Reus 
hübsches Strategie Kleinod


----------



## JJup82 (5. Januar 2014)

Minecraft
BF3
Counter Strike 1.6


----------



## Koyote (5. Januar 2014)

GuildWars2 macht mir grade richtig bock. Glaube die Nacht muss durchgemacht werden 

Edit: Ja, die Nacht hab ich mit Gw2 verbracht  Echt ein geiles Spiel.


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. Januar 2014)

Need for Speed: Most Wanted (2005) und Hot Pursuit (2010)... Hot Pursuit is zwar geil, top Grafik, geile Autos usw., aber an Most Wanted kommts trotzdem nich ran  _Liegt vllt. auch an Josie Maran... in Hot Pursuit hätte die ruhig auch drin sein können ^^ _


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Januar 2014)

Age of Empires III - Das Game macht Bock, ich will die schwere KI ownen 
Sonst eigentlich nichts, ab und zu mitm Freund mal Trine.


----------



## Valedo (5. Januar 2014)

Age of Empires I - alleine gegen 7 Bots mit ordentlicher KI macht schon sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Oozy (14. Januar 2014)

Momentan DayZ, aber vor allem Prison Architect. Müsst ihr unbedingt mal ausprobieren


----------



## Trab (14. Januar 2014)

L.A. Noire. Man hat es lange gedauert das Spiel zum laufen zu bringen. Und San Andreas Multiplayer auf meinen Server. Ab und zu noch Battlefield 4.


----------



## Useful (14. Januar 2014)

Assassins Creed 4, von der Hauptstory zwar durch aber ich spiel ab und zu immer noch ein bisschen, und Crysis 3
und noch ein bisschen Crysis 1


----------



## debalz (21. Januar 2014)

BF3, NFS Shift, PES13 und gaanz selten BF4


----------



## RBOY (23. Januar 2014)

AC4:Blackflag
Papers please(würde ich jedem hier weiter empfehlen )


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Januar 2014)

StarCraft II Demo. 
Ist geil. 
Vielleicht kaufe ich es mir bald


----------



## havoc131 (24. Januar 2014)

League of Legends, tolles Spiel, obwohl doch einige Flamer dann einen das Spiel versauen.
Diablo 3 und DMC. Beides tolle Hack n' slay games.


----------



## Ausrasta (25. Januar 2014)

League of Legends,Batman Arkham Origins, Battlefield 4, Left 4 dead 2.


----------



## Iceheart33 (27. Januar 2014)

Star Wars: The Old Republic, Star Trek Online und ab und zu StarCraft II


----------



## Silversurfer2010 (27. Januar 2014)

Americas Army Proving Grounds ist momentan open-beta status.


----------



## daaanyyy (27. Januar 2014)

Rust

Unglaublich gut spielbar, selbst in der Alpha, bin begeistert! Und gestern hab ich Lego Lord of the Rings beendet mit meiner Freundin


----------



## Seabound (27. Januar 2014)

LoL und Fishing Paradise 3D auf Android.


----------



## Karli82 (27. Januar 2014)

Hab mir jetzt Starbound besorgt nachdem man ja scheinbar keine Angst mehr vor weiteren Wipes haben muss und finds momentan ziemlich amüsant. Etwas mehr Story wäre natürlich schon ganz nett (ist halt noch Beta), aber rein von den Möglichkeiten her schon echt Wahnsinn! Und buddeln kann schon ziemlich süchtig machen...


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Januar 2014)

ArmA3


----------



## 1000Foxi (31. Januar 2014)

StarCraft II 
Hearthstone Beta
Blizzard ist eben toll.


----------



## Wendigo (6. Februar 2014)

Europa Universalis 4
120h Stunden sprechen für sich. Mehr habe ich bisher nur Fussball Manager gespielt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2014)

Schnapp den Spitz und derzeitig versuche ich mich an AC4


----------



## Aldrearic (6. Februar 2014)

Starcraft 2 x3 Terran Conflict / Albion Prelude, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Reihe und noch mehr


----------



## Grim3001 (6. Februar 2014)

Castlevania Lords of Shadow Ultimate Edition
Black Flag
Saints Row IV Commander in Chief Edition
Call of Duty Ghosts
Jenga Tetris (AFK) 
Splinter Cell - Blacklist


----------



## Obilankenobi (6. Februar 2014)

Dota 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2014)

Quake 4 & 5


----------



## T'PAU (7. Februar 2014)

_Assetto Corsa_ (Early Access) mit 'nem Namco neGcon!


----------



## dealcrasher (11. Februar 2014)

Rust
WOT


----------



## Weedies (11. Februar 2014)

Rust, rust, rust.... Das Spiel, obwohl es noch in der Alpha ist......es macht einfach süchtig.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (15. Februar 2014)

Tomb Raider u. a. auch um meine Graka auf Stabilität zu testen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Februar 2014)

Black Ops 2 - MP


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Februar 2014)

StarCraft II 2on2
MW2


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Februar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Black Ops 2 - MP


 Und das mit 13?


----------



## jamie (15. Februar 2014)

Infestation: Survivor Stories
Counter Strike: Global Offensive
Team Fortress 2
War Thunder
Left 4 Dead 2

Edit: Habe Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway vergessen


----------



## Fearofdeath (16. Februar 2014)

WoW
BF4
Skyrim
Far Cry 3


----------



## aloha84 (18. Februar 2014)

Ace Combat --> Hirn aus und Ballern
Dishonored --> Hirn ein und schleichen

Beides auf seine Art sehr geil.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2014)

Team Fortress 2 & Battlefield 3


----------



## Skally75 (21. Februar 2014)

AC4 & BF3


----------



## beren2707 (21. Februar 2014)

BF4. SP durch (was für ein Rotz, immerhin nur ~3h kurz), jetzt im MP. Naja... geht so.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Februar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> BF4. SP durch (was für ein Rotz, immerhin nur ~3h kurz), jetzt im MP. Naja... geht so.


 
Lehrer spielen Gewaltspiele? :O
Mindert das nicht die pädagogische Fähigkeit und erzieht die Kinder zu Amokläufern? 

Spaß beiseite. 
@T:
SC2 2on2
Minecraft SP.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Februar 2014)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Lehrer spielen Gewaltspiele? :O
> Mindert das nicht die pädagogische Fähigkeit und erzieht die Kinder zu Amokläufern?


 Das ist alles Propaganda. 
BTW zocke ich solche Spiele schon seit ich ~14 Jahre alt bin und es hat mir kaum geschadet. 

Achja, noch vergessen:
L.A. Noire (fast durch, gefällt mir sehr gut).
Max Payne 3 MP (als Anfänger kein Zuckerschlecken).


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. Februar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Das ist alles Propaganda.
> BTW zocke ich solche Spiele schon seit ich ~14 Jahre alt bin und es hat mir kaum geschadet.
> 
> Achja, noch vergessen:
> ...


 
War doch nur Spaß. 
Nebenbei spiele ich Clash of Clans und Flappy Bird.


----------



## kohelet (22. Februar 2014)

Wow mal wieder.

Schon irgendwie anders geworden das Spiel, fühlt sich so leicht an. Muss aber gestehen dass ich erst seit nem Monat wieder zocke, frisch angefangen hab und für heroic keine zeit aufbringen kann.


----------



## Fearofdeath (22. Februar 2014)

WoW
BF4
Crysis3


----------



## Pikus (22. Februar 2014)

Weiterhin BF4
Bioshock Infinite
Guild Wars 2
Hin und wieder Borderlands 2


----------



## -angeldust- (1. März 2014)

endlich mal batman arkham asylum angefangen...
gefaellt mir!


----------



## orca113 (1. März 2014)

Bin wieder in Tombraider eingestiegen was ich wohl gleich beenden werd.


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (3. März 2014)

Battlefield 4....ziemlich blöde das ganze sehr viele Bots unterwegs.....


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. März 2014)

MW2 RepZ, leider oft Hacker. :/
Clash of Clans jeden Morgen einmal. 
StarCraft II


----------



## Teutonnen (3. März 2014)

League
BF4 (meist nur eine Runde, danach bin ich so gefrustet, dass ich erst mal ne Stunde Frust-Kraftraum brauche )
GTA4 (hab's am Samstag für 15€ als Complete Collection bei mmoga gekriegt)
Third Age Total War (Herr der Ringe-Mod für Medieval 2 Total War)


----------



## debalz (7. März 2014)

BF3

How to survive (im Coop-Modus)


----------



## hann96 (10. März 2014)

Company of heroes , rote total war, mw3, fifa


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2014)

Team Fortress 2 und Orion: Dino Horde


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, dann spiele ich moentan eine Runde BF4 und direkt danach mehrere Runden in BF3, denn in BF4 halte ich es irgendwie trotz kürzlichem Patch nicht lange aus. 
Ansonsten gerne auch ältere SP-Titel (Darksiders 1 + 2, Dead Space-Reihe) mit DS dank GeDoSaTo.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Juni 2014)

Heute lief C&C Alarmstufe Rot in der VM. Dauerte etwas aber nach guten 3h hatten meine Teslas dann 3600 Einheiten vom Gegner gegrillt. Ansonsten hin und wieder LSH5.1 und ab und zu mal GTA IV.


----------



## jamie (9. Juni 2014)

Heute Abend tatsächlich mal wieder zum Spielen gekommen.
Portal 2 Coop mit 'nem Kupel; macht Spaß und GLaDOs ist so witzig.


----------



## ragon000 (9. Juni 2014)

Gmod auf meinem Server ([GER] Attack on Traitors)(#Schleichwerbung ), Lol, MineCraft, Bf3 und manchmal elitesniper V2


----------



## Protherius (9. Juni 2014)

da ich grade in amerika bin sogut wie nur offline story games...gerade farcry3..

LoL 200 euw ping suckt


----------



## Lappa (18. Juni 2014)

Diablo 3, Guild Wars 2 und gelegentlich World of Tanks.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juni 2014)

CSGO und LoL.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Juni 2014)

SC2, BF3, Hearthstone und gerade Lol mal angeschaut.


----------



## Goyoma (19. Juni 2014)

Fallout New Vegas


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (19. Juni 2014)

Sacred 2, macht irgendwie doch richtig Bock und auch optisch (alles aufgedreht) auch heutzutage eine gute Figur abgebend.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2014)

*Deus Ex: HR* Mit den 3rd/1st person Perspektivwechseln kann ich mich  zwar immer noch nicht so richtig anfreunden, Atmo und Story reißen es aber raus.


----------



## Grim3001 (9. Juli 2014)

Shovel Knight (... die guten alten Zeiten auf NES. Wie ich sie vermisse) 

Grid Autosport ( bin schon auf den  --> AMG C63<--  gespannt)

Wolfenstein New Order (trotz GeoLock ein Klasse-Shooter) 

Watch Dogs ( macht echt Spaß, aber ich versteh den Hype darum nicht)

gelegentlich Skyrim ( es gibt sooooooo viel zu erledigen und ich habe zu wenig Zeit)


----------



## Born11 (9. Juli 2014)

Anno 1404 im Multiplayer, World of Tanks und Company of Heroes


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juli 2014)

Lego Marvel Super Heroes

Solch ein Verhältnis aus Preis und gebotenem Spielspaß habe ich zuletzt bei Skyrim gesehen.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2014)

*Remember Me*

Mal ne ganz andere Storyidee die trotzdem funktioniert.


----------



## beren2707 (28. Juli 2014)

South Park: The Stick of Truth. Habe im ersten Durchlauf mal die Judenklasse genommen.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (28. Juli 2014)

Plants vs Zombies: Garden Warfare, Trine 2: Complete Story, Dust: An Elysian Tale, Valdis Story: Abyssal City, Dishonored, Super Mario World


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Juli 2014)

@Beren Im Gameplay-Trailer oder wie es heißt hatte Cartman bei der Auswahl der Juden-Klasse ja gesagt "I guess we will never be friends". Musste erstmal loslachen.

@Alibi: aktuell BL2, FC3 mach ich noch ein paar kleinigkeiten und The Swapper auch ab und an, wenn ich nur kurz Spielen kann


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Juli 2014)

Bf4 MP, 3 Kampagne, TestDriveUnlimited2 und Eurotrucksimulator 2 Multiplayer.  
Selten mal NfS und momentan im Urlaub nur ab und zu RealRacing3


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. Juli 2014)

- GTA VC (aktuell bei 53%)
- LSH5.1 (23te FF im Jahr 1943)


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Juli 2014)

GTA IV hab ich mir auch jetzt geschnappt, aber das dauert mit den (Car) Mods...


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juli 2014)

Counter strike


----------



## Goldwall (28. Juli 2014)

Battlefield 4
Assassins Creed III


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Juli 2014)

Ein paar Leute im Clan haben angefangen Titanfall und Diablo 3 zu spielen.
Da habe ich mich momentan eingeklinkt.
Wir sind am überlegen für TF ein ESL Team auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Juli 2014)

Blood Bowl (LE)

Endlich das komplette Spielprinzip verstanden, sodass es eigentlich mit jeder Mannschaft klappt. Anfangs hab ich selbst auf leicht kein Spiel gewonnen.


----------



## SebiXX (5. August 2014)

Battlefield 4,Titanfall, und Arma3. ArmA3 spiele ich im moment aber am meisten.. Jeden Abend mit ein paar Freunden [emoji1]


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. August 2014)

Battlefield 4, und wieder Diablo 3 Reaper of Souls


----------



## drebbin (5. August 2014)

Heartstone,Unreal Tournament 2004, witcher 2 und next car game 
Ich switche gern.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. August 2014)

Hauptsächlich BF4 MP und WoW


----------



## Oozy (5. August 2014)

Banished und Terraria


----------



## Florian97450 (8. August 2014)

BF4 MP und am Wochenende wird endlich mal Tomb Raider durchgezogt.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. August 2014)

Bf4 MP(Runde mit Forum?) und diverse Rennspiele und Eurotrucksimulator, auch wenn es ein bisschen lahm ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. August 2014)

BF4 MP - bei ner Forenrunde würde ich mitmachen.


----------



## RavionHD (9. August 2014)

Fifa Manager 11.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. August 2014)

System Shock II zum 2983547892 Mal.


----------



## Rolk (9. August 2014)

Xenonauts. Immer noch. 

Die 100h werde ich wohl voll machen bis ich durch bin.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (9. August 2014)

Age of Mythology HD früher war alles besser


----------



## sensit1ve_ (9. August 2014)

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory


----------



## ParaD0x1 (10. August 2014)

Rollenspiel-Flash...

In einer Woche jetzt Mass Effect 1 und 2 durchgezockt!
Hole mir dann morgen oder heute Mass Effect 3 

Hab aber keine Ahnung was ich danach Spielen soll für eine Reihe :/ .. Gothic habe ich auch schon komplett durch alle Teile
Vllt Dragon Age?


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

Counterstrike 1.6


----------



## ragon000 (13. August 2014)

CS: GO


----------



## Pascal3366 (13. August 2014)

Cod 4, age of empires 2+3, titan quest usw


----------



## DerBusch13 (14. August 2014)

Ich denke mal Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## Evio (16. August 2014)

Diablo 3


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

Divinity Original Sin


----------



## Teutonnen (16. August 2014)

CS:GO und LoL.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (16. August 2014)

hier und da mal LoL, eigentlich nur Teamrankeds mit Freunden und ab und zu mal nen zweit Account weiter leveln.
Mal schauen wenns gegen Ende des jahres was neues gibt


----------



## sfc (16. August 2014)

Risen 3


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. August 2014)

Yu-gi-oh! Dawn Of A New Era


----------



## Noxxphox (18. August 2014)

WoW
Bf4
Und seit kurzm auch wider vrysis3


----------



## Florian97450 (18. August 2014)

Bf4
Wildstar
Tomb Raider (muss ich endlich mal durch spielen)


----------



## painleZ (18. August 2014)

CS:Go


----------



## Oozy (19. August 2014)

The Witcher 2, Watch_Dogs, etwas CS: Go und das Einsteigertutorial von DotA 2.


----------



## ActiveX (19. August 2014)

Assassins Creed II (bzw. Ezio Trilogie) & Borderlands 2


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (20. August 2014)

Grade GTA VC durch und fange jetzt mal mit GTA IV wieder an. Nebenbei läuft mein Evergreen LSH5.1 auch noch häufig. Da bin ich jetzt Anfang 44.


----------



## Artanaz (20. August 2014)

World of Warcraft


----------



## Tiz92 (20. August 2014)

BF4 und warte auf Metro REdux.


----------



## dsdenni (21. August 2014)

APB
BF4 .
Arma 3 
Breaking Point
CS:GO 
Borderlands2
Metro 2033
Heroes and Generals


----------



## yN4pst3r (21. August 2014)

CS: GO
Arma 3

Richtig traurig, dass es aktuell nur so wenig Spiele sind


----------



## endorph1ne (22. August 2014)

tera online


----------



## PCGHGS (23. August 2014)

Borderlands 2 und Plants vs. Zombies: Garden Warfare (Origin Game Time)


----------



## msdd63 (24. August 2014)

Ich habe gerade Wolfenstein The New Order fertig gespielt. Jetzt beginne ich mit der Assassins Creed Reihe.


----------



## VikingGe (24. August 2014)

AC3, Witcher 1, ab und zu mal BF4, und mit Dragon Age:Origins hab ich letztens auch noch angefangen. Also von allem etwas, aber mangels Zeit nichts richtig.


----------



## Captn (24. August 2014)

CS: GO und seit kurzem wieder Far Cry 3, sowie erstmalig Blood Dragon. Vorallem sind letztere dank SLI nicht nur sehr schick sondern dabei auch flüssig. Ich bin teilweise nur noch damit beschäftigt die Insel zu erkunden .


----------



## Gripschi (24. August 2014)

Mount and Blade War Band Nord Invasion Mod

Sonst Firefall und Star Conflict wo ich endlich dir Grizzly hab


----------



## BabaYaga (24. August 2014)

Mal wieder ein größeres Update von mir. Bezieht sich auf die letzten Monate.

Bin mit Wolfenstein & Outlast durch. Wolfenstein hat ganz gut geknallt, in Summe ist RTCW aber immer noch das Bessere Spiel für mich. Outlast war echt gruselig... vor allem Nachts und mit Headset baaaah.
Dann Mark of the Ninja im New Game + fertiggedaddelt. Affengeiles Stealth Game, sowas gibts leider nur selten.
Bei Bastion versuche ich das gerade ebenfalls, anderes Genre aber macht tierisch Spaß. Indie FTW
Dazwischen mal wieder HL2 und Epi 1 durchgeackert und die fehlenden Achievements geholt 
Nun hab ich mir nach einer Ewigkeit die DLC's für Skyrim gekauft bzw. ein Upgrade auf die Legendary Edition gemacht, etliche Stunden damit verbracht mir die 30 (für mich) besten Mods aus dem Nexus zu krallen und die so mit dem ModManager so hinzubiegen dass sie sich auch verstehen  Mensch sieht das Spiel jetzt geil aus. Blöderweise hab ich nun so viel Zeit mit Modden und Charaktererstellung verplempert dass das WE aus ist .... 
Na vielleicht kann ich morgen "Home Office" machen ... dann gehts weiter 

Nebenher warte ich auf die GOTY vom letzten Batman Teil. Die sollte dann ja auch mal auftauchen ^^


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (24. August 2014)

Diablo 3 wieder und FarCry 3 wegen neue Graka auf Stabilität testen.


----------



## site_2 (25. August 2014)

WoW und Boarderlands 2 wieder angefangen


----------



## Munro22983 (25. August 2014)

Max Payne 3, Borderlands 2 (wegen Steam Angebot), The Inner world, Rollercoaster Tycoon 1 (Mittagspause im Büro)


----------



## Phobya (25. August 2014)

Hi...

Och joa, das sind im wechsel so einige.

Thief, The Darkness 2, ESO, BF3 & 4, Left 4 Dead 2, Borderland 2... und so... ^^


----------



## FlakZ (26. August 2014)

CS:S und CS:GO ^^ aber nur gegen Bots auf schwer


----------



## Teutonnen (26. August 2014)

Bin wieder grösstenteils auf csgo umgestiegen - was LoL unter Matchmaking versteht, ist nicht mehr feierlich...


----------



## Florian97450 (26. August 2014)

- Battlefield 4
- Rust werd ich jetzt mal mit ein paar Kumpels antesten


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. August 2014)

BF3 und BF4
Ausserdem geb ich immer mal wieder MW2 ne Chance, aber ständig trifft man auf Noobtuber und gammlige Cheater. 
Langsam vergeht mir die lust rauf.


----------



## ManChild (30. August 2014)

Dark Souls 2 mit den DLC´s. 

Das beste Spiel, das es gibt, zusammen mit Dark Souls 1.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. August 2014)

Hmm
StarCraft II 
CS:GO
Hearthstone 
LoL
Bis vor kurzem noch die The Crew Beta


----------



## BertB (30. August 2014)

WoT
Diablo 3
Grid 1+2
Fallout New Vegas


----------



## msobisch88 (31. August 2014)

Diablo III + Reaper of Souls
Euro Truck Simulator 2 + Going East Addon
bis vor kurzem noch "The Crew" Beta


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. September 2014)

Zur Zeit ETS 2. Ist irgendwie beruhigend mit 750 PS unterm Hintern durch die Gegend zu rollen. Dank Schalthebel aus LEGO-Technik auf dem Zehnerblock klappt´s auch mit dem Schalten ganz gut.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. September 2014)

Viel BF4, bisschen Planetside und ab und zu ETS2, wo ich mit meinen 500PS (4.Profil) am Berg hängenbleibe


----------



## beren2707 (7. September 2014)

Soeben vmtl. den 30. Durchlauf von Max Payne 2 absolviert, dauert ja auch nur ~2,5 Stunden. Nach wie vor mMn der beste Third-Person-Shooter aller Zeiten. 
Zuvor nochmal den zweiten Teil von Burial at Sea durchgespielt, der wirklich sehr gut geworden ist. 
Außerdem spiele ich momentan Metro: LL durch, bin davon jedoch weniger angetan als erhofft. Es spielt sich für mich mehr "fremdgesteuert", ein Hauch "Call of Metro" weht durch die Luft.


----------



## FlakZ (8. September 2014)

World of Tanks und bisschen D3, Bugfail kannst in die Tonne treten...


----------



## Hennemi (12. September 2014)

GW2 und Minecraft. Für mehr reicht der Tag nicht aus


----------



## Gripschi (14. September 2014)

Firefall und MC


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. September 2014)

Reaper of Souls, BF4, Company of Heroes 2, Thief und Civ V


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. September 2014)

BF3/4, WoT, Watch Dogs & AC BF


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2014)

Kingdom Hearts II "quasi HD"( PS2 Version aber mit 2x SSAA und AF)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. September 2014)

Risen 3 und Enemy Front


----------



## Kiedl (25. September 2014)

Diablo 3 und LoL


----------



## orca113 (26. September 2014)

Diablo 3 ROS und TESO wenn ich mal Zeit hab😡


----------



## sav (26. September 2014)

Ich spiele im Moment Formel 1 2011, Quake 4 und Vietcong 2.


----------



## GxGamer (1. Oktober 2014)

Five Nights at Freddys.
War ein Fehler, nun ich kann nie wieder bei Dunkelheit schlafen.


----------



## Addi (1. Oktober 2014)

Counter Strike Global Offensive  Soviel Spaß und Herausfoerderung hatte ich ewig nicht. Dieses Spiel ist auch komplett Skill-basierend. Daher mag ich es so.


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. Oktober 2014)

Mordors Schatten


----------



## Goyoma (1. Oktober 2014)

Fallout 3


----------



## T-Drive (2. Oktober 2014)

Borderlands 2

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Amon (2. Oktober 2014)

Star Citizen (Alpha)
Elite Dangerous (Beta)
Diablo 3

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe.


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2014)

Reallife - The Awakening


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Oktober 2014)

The Last of Us - Remastered

Wolfenstein (wenn ich mal lust habe)


----------



## jamie (2. Oktober 2014)

Hauptsächlich CS:GO.
Nebenbei noch Remember Me.


----------



## GameTwist (3. Oktober 2014)

Hehe, momentan spiel ich eigentlich nur *Spotify*, unglaublich was man nicht alles entdecken kann. 
Für alles andere fehlt momentan die Motivation.


----------



## SirBacon (11. Oktober 2014)

Dragon Age Origins


----------



## Defenz0r (11. Oktober 2014)

Quake Live
Cultris II
Osu!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. Oktober 2014)

Hatte mir schon lange Beyond Good & Evil auf Steam geholt, doch bin nie dazu gekommen es zu spielen. Werde heute Abend für ein paar Stündchen reinschauen.
Soll ja richtig gut sein und vom Grafikstil gefällts mir sehr. Mal gucken ob es mit meinem Gamepad keine Probleme gibt...


----------



## DiePalme (11. Oktober 2014)

Bis zum neuen Update von STO...aktuell Dragon Age Origin mit HD Mod. Ich habe ganz vergessen wie viel Spaß dieses Spiel damals gemacht hat. 

Ansonsten immer mal wieder eine Runde Wot.


----------



## Dota2 (12. Oktober 2014)

Dota 2 - what else?


----------



## Sendepause (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir am Samstag "Die Sims 4" bei game-time.de gekauft und bin total am suchten 
Hoffentlich lässt das bald mal wieder nach.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. Oktober 2014)

CS:GO = Spa߳

M&B Warband


----------



## Roundy (13. Oktober 2014)

Dark Souls 2 <3
Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2014)

Risen 3, Enemy Front und Bejeweled 3


----------



## Oozy (13. Oktober 2014)

Vor allem Assassin's Creed II, etwas FTL und ab und zu eine Runde CS:GO


----------



## YuT666 (25. Oktober 2014)

Redneck Rampage Rides Again - Arkansas & Quake 4.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (27. Oktober 2014)

Stronghold Crusader Kreuzzug 
Bin aber grad frustriert und hab keine Lust x)


----------



## PepperID (31. Oktober 2014)

Alan Wake... Danke PCGH


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Oktober 2014)

Dragonborn (-> Skyrim) habe ich gerade angefangen,


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. Oktober 2014)

Gemoddetes M&B Warband, leider ladet der beste Mod nicht


----------



## MrCaedo (31. Oktober 2014)

Hauptsächlich Need for Spped: Most Wanted 1 (ja, das 9 Jahre alte) mit verbesserten Texturen und in WQHD mit Kantenglättung in 8k, weil ich die neueren NfS einfach nicht mag. Ansonsten BF4, Ghosts, MW2 und MW1...und Minecraft, wenn ich extreme Langeweile haben sollte


----------



## Grim3001 (2. November 2014)

Momentan Alien Isolation, Surgery Simulator 2013 ( das ist so ein krankes Spiel)und BF4.


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. November 2014)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Momentan Alien Isolation, Surgery Simulator 2013 ( das ist so ein krankes Spiel)und BF4.



Der Surgeon-Sim ist doch Lustig.

Die Evolve Big Alpha macht echt Bock, ist aber halt ne Alpha.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. November 2014)

also immo zock ich ziemlich viel borderlands pre sequel , wobei das langsam langweilig wird, is ja nur noch halb so lang wie der 2te teil


----------



## drebbin (17. November 2014)

Durch die mini alpha von kingdom come deliverance laufen und sich freuen :p
F.e.a.r. 2 mal wieder ausgepackt und sich wenigstens ab und zu erschrecken,dafür dann aber in (DS) UHD


----------



## Amon (17. November 2014)

Hab mir gestern mal Warframe geladen und werde das wohl heute abend mit ein paar Kumpels antesten.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (17. November 2014)

Bis gerade eben GTA IV und gleich Star Citizen wenn es denn mal fertig ist ^^


----------



## Two-Face (17. November 2014)

drebbin schrieb:


> F.e.a.r. 2 mal wieder ausgepackt und sich wenigstens ab und zu erschrecken,dafür dann aber in (DS) UHD


 
Hab' erst kürzlich _F.E.A.R. 1_ wieder ausgegraben.

Mann, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch.


----------



## Rexicus (17. November 2014)

Noch WoW bis das Abo abläuft.


----------



## JC88 (18. November 2014)

Ich hab mal FinalFantasy X wieder angefangen und nebenbei kommt noch Emergency 4 mitm Winterberg Mod und Euro Truck Simulator 2 mit diversen Mods hinzu...kann mich im Moment nicht so auf eins festlegen


----------



## xxLBTxx (23. November 2014)

Stronghold HD. Far Cry 4 würd ich gerne, aber im Moment komm ich nichtmal ins Menü. (Trotz diverser Fummeleien)


----------



## Redbull0329 (24. November 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Emergency 4 mitm Winterberg Mod und Euro Truck Simulator 2 mit diversen Mods...kann mich im Moment nicht so auf eins festlegen



Am Freitag kommt endlich Teil 5... Kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

The Witcher Enhanced Edition. Bockt sich immernoch.


----------



## JC88 (25. November 2014)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Am Freitag kommt endlich Teil 5... Kann es kaum erwarten



Das normale Emergency hab ich seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr angepackt. Die Winterberg-Mod (und auch andere Mods) machen ja ein völlig anderes Spiel daraus.
Ich bin auch gespannt wie EM5 wird, glaube aber nicht das es an die Mod heran kommen kann was z.B. die Realitätsnähe betrifft.


----------



## Juanfang (27. November 2014)

Far Cry 4, BTF 4


----------



## JC88 (28. November 2014)

Assassins Creed 3 angefangen - bis jetzt...enttäuschend


----------



## DerMega (28. November 2014)

World of Tanks
Und bedingt durch meinen neuen PC: Titanfall. Macht richtig Spass finde ich.


----------



## Oozy (29. November 2014)

DerMega schrieb:


> Und bedingt durch meinen neuen PC: Titanfall. Macht richtig Spass finde ich.


Das habe ich mir zu Beginn auch gedacht. Allerdins ist bei mir die Spasskurve ziemlich schnell abgeflacht.

@topic: Far Cry 4, Civ 5 und CS: Go


----------



## BertB (29. November 2014)

civ: beyond earth und ryse: son of rome angefangen

ansonsten diablo3


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Dezember 2014)

Seit geraumer Zeit ETS2 mit TSM-Map und ein paar Anbauteilen. Mittlerweile knapp 400tkm "gefahren" - die letzten 100tkm mit 3 Monitoren und 4240 x 1024 Pixeln Auflösung.


----------



## Grim3001 (2. Dezember 2014)

Momentan zocke Hack N Slash und FarCry4.


----------



## Useful (2. Dezember 2014)

Momentan ein bisschen KSP, dann sehr oft Far Cry 4 und Assassin's Creed Unity


----------



## Sharidan (2. Dezember 2014)

Heute erst The Crew gekauft, macht schon Laune


----------



## TammerID (3. Dezember 2014)

Hauptsächlich ja Dota aber momentan spiele ich Far Cry 4. Macht ja genauso viel Spaß wie der Vorgänger.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2014)

Enslaved Odyssey to the West
Lange übersehen dabei ist es ein richtig gutes Action Adventure mit einem etwas anderen, richtig schickem, Setting.


----------



## Razor0601 (7. Dezember 2014)

Zocke zur Zeit Aliens Colonial Marines. Zwar etwas älter und nicht so gute Kritiken bekommen. Aber ich finde es für zwischendurch nicht schlecht


----------



## torkol (7. Dezember 2014)

Hauptsächlich BF4


----------



## BertB (7. Dezember 2014)

mal wieder civ 4 bts


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. Dezember 2014)

CS:GO, CS 1.6, CS:Nexon und Sniper Elite V2


----------



## BertB (13. Dezember 2014)

final fantasy xiii angezockt,
sieht gut aus


----------



## ro0ki (13. Dezember 2014)

CS:GO; Wolfenstein - The new Order; Mittelerde


----------



## Ironhide (13. Dezember 2014)

Next Car Game: Wreckfest
Bald sicher auch Ethan Carter. Sieht absolut hammer aus; die Atmosphäre *sabber*


----------



## Oozy (13. Dezember 2014)

Civilization 5 und CS:Go


----------



## beren2707 (13. Dezember 2014)

Rayman 2 - The Great Escape. Stilecht mit Logitech Wingman Cordless, dafür mit 1080p @ 120 Hz und allen Bildverbesserungen, welche die 290 hergibt. So schön war mein Lieblings-Jump 'n Run noch nie.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (13. Dezember 2014)

Bastion


----------



## theghostinside (14. Dezember 2014)

ArmA3 , DayZ , LOL und das wars^^ wahrscheinlich werd ich mir noch CS:GO zulegen!


----------



## n1c0 (18. Dezember 2014)

Good old BF3


----------



## aloha84 (18. Dezember 2014)

Super Smash Bros U, wenn man es zockt weiß man wieso es sich verkauft wie warme Semmeln. Echt top!
Geometry Wars 3........bei dem Schwierigkeitsgrad könnte ich ausflippen......trotzdem geil!


----------



## Larsson92 (18. Dezember 2014)

Multiplayer:
CS:GO
Call of Duty Modern Warfare
League of Legends
Warcraft 3 The Fronzen Throne
Wolfenstein Enemy Territory
Minecraft

Singleplayer:
Skyrim

Oh Gott, nur alte Schinken 
Ach ja, spiele fast nur Multiplayer...


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (19. Dezember 2014)

AC 4 (Bin eigentlich durch - HAuptstory, fehlen noch ein paar Sachen für die 100%)
AC 3
Dark Souls ( kriegs nicht zum laufen (Kotz)
Dark Souls 2 (lädt noch runter)
Gothic


----------



## n1c0 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hearthstone - kurz und bündig ideal für Zwischendurch


----------



## JC88 (19. Dezember 2014)

Oh mein Gott...ich bin süchtig nachm Landwirtschafts Simulator 15


----------



## n1c0 (19. Dezember 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott...ich bin süchtig nachm Landwirtschafts Simulator 15



Achherje


----------



## Sharidan (19. Dezember 2014)

Aktuell hab ich mehrer Spiele: 

Elite D.
Minecraft 
The Crew


----------



## Amon (19. Dezember 2014)

Zur Zeit hauptsächlich Elite.


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. Dezember 2014)

The Crew und ab und zu Fifa15 wenn es nicht grade meinen rechner freezt ...


----------



## Roundy (25. Dezember 2014)

Dragon age Inquisition


----------



## Dgx (28. Dezember 2014)

FC4..


----------



## BertB (28. Dezember 2014)

mordors schatten angefangen


----------



## Dgx (28. Dezember 2014)

Und BF4


----------



## Technojunky (2. Januar 2015)

Dragon Age : Inquisition, mal wieder bf4


----------



## Amon (2. Januar 2015)

BertB schrieb:


> mordors schatten angefangen


Ich heute auch.


----------



## Technojunky (3. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich heute auch.


is nen extrem geiles game 

mal wieder bissl hearthstone ^^


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2015)

Bayonetta 2 --> sehr g0il
Smash Bros WiiU --> sehr g0il
Far Cry 4 --> wie Teil 3, nicht sehr g0il aber gut.


----------



## Bash0r (12. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bayonetta 2 --> sehr g0il
> Smash Bros WiiU --> sehr g0il
> Far Cry 4 --> wie Teil 3, nicht sehr g0il aber gut.



Bei mir aktuell auch eher die WiiU 

Super Smash Bros WiiU --> 
Wii Fit U --> Eigentlich echt ganz lustig 
AC:Unity  PC
Fifa 15 PC


----------



## raceandsound (12. Januar 2015)

The Crew und FIFA 15 auf der PS4.

Wenn der Rechner fertig ist in den nächsten Tagen, dann Elite D. und BF4


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Januar 2015)

Ich versuche mich grad bei Grid, spielt sich mit Gips nur nicht so einfach


----------



## cdpferde (6. Februar 2015)

mal Dragon Age : Inquisition, mal wieder bf4 und hauptsächlich Elite Dangerous


----------



## 14Hannes88 (6. Februar 2015)

Heute auf jedenfall bis zum abwinken Arma 3 und vielleicht zwischendurch weiter die kampange von Far Cry 4.


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2015)

Mordors Schatten auf Ultra + OGSSAA, >30h und immer noch nicht durch. 
Danach gehts weiter mit DA, anschließend steht eine Mammutaufgabe vor mir (erst die ME-Trilogie am Stück, im Anschluss KOTOR 1 + 2).


----------



## Valdasaar (14. Februar 2015)

Ich spiele gerade Majstey 2 
Schade das es nie einen würdigen 3.Teil geben wird


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Februar 2015)

LoL, zu viel, viel zu viel. 
Ganz selten auch mal The Crew dazwischen.


----------



## BertB (14. Februar 2015)

mal wieder civ4 beyond the sword


----------



## TammerID (17. Februar 2015)

Besiege. Macht echt Laune


----------



## RavionHD (17. Februar 2015)

Ausschließlich CS:GO, auch Dying Light (jedoch weniger), etwa Arma 3:Altis Life und bald fange ich wieder mit Kerbal Space Program an.


----------



## Dr_Rane (17. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute, ich suche momentan nach Spiele, da ich meine eigentlich alle durch habe, oder die Schnauze voll hab 

Was ich bereits gespielt hab:

PC: Arma 3. Project Cars, Dying Light (Durchgespielt), Far Cry 4 (Gefällt mir nicht, war bei Teil 3 schon so), AC: Unity (Ubisoft hats verbockt), The Evil Within, Mordors Schatten, GTA4, Portal 2, Skyrim

Dying Light hat mir sehr gefallen. Ich suche ein Spiel das viel Laune macht, will jetzt aber kein WOW oder so.


----------



## Roundy (17. Februar 2015)

Wie wäre es mit dragon age Inquisition?
Das ist eigentlich noch nen relativ geiles Game 
@topic zurzeit hitman absolution.
Gruß


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Februar 2015)

Spiele Bloodbowl - Chaos Edition.

Finde den Einsteig in die Kampagne ziemlich unausbalanciert. Im ersten Pokalspiel ist die eigene Mannschaft den anderen 3 Teams gnadenlos unterlegen. Außerdem merke ich keinen Unterschied zwischen den Schwierigkeitsgraden, sodass ich nun auf schwer spiele. Spätestens ab dem 3. Pokalspiel gibt es dann aber kaum Probleme mehr, obwohl die gegnerischen Spieler mehrere Stufen über den eigenen sind.

Für das CHAOS!


----------



## El-Wizard (19. Februar 2015)

Banished


----------



## Dee7734 (24. Februar 2015)

Mortal Kombat 9 (Vorbereitung auf X)
 Another World 
Harvester (auch wenn es leider immer actionlastiger wird)

Ansonsten Online die üblichen Verdächtigen:

Battlefield 4 (bleibt auch vorerst dabei, Hardline fand ich nicht mehr Wert als ein DLC)
Day of Defeat Source
Dead Rising 3

-----

Falls ich noch nen Co-op Partner finde Resident Evil 6 (Chris, Jake) ... auch wenn ich nach der Leon Kampagne lange Zeit keine Lust mehr hatte


----------



## VISC3R4L (1. März 2015)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2.


----------



## Valadur83 (1. März 2015)

Baldurs Gate (online mit nem Freund)
CS:GO wenn nichts los ist
Und gleich wird Erben der Erde angetestet (gestern auf GOG gefunden)


----------



## Helljumper94 (1. März 2015)

World of Tanks (suche da immer Mitstreiter, wer Interesse hat, einfach per PN melden)
Battlefield 4
R.U.S.E.
Company of Heroes 2


----------



## thunderofhate (1. März 2015)

Dann nutz' ich das mal auch zur Mitspielersuche:
Age Of Empires 2 HD (Gerne mit weiteren Mitspielern. Schreibt mir ne PN)


----------



## SkyLabSTAR (4. März 2015)

Dying Light, CS:GO 
Zwar noch ab und zu andere Games aber die beiden am meisten zur Zeit


----------



## sensit1ve_ (4. März 2015)

- Toxikk
- Reflex


----------



## JC88 (4. März 2015)

Trotz aller schlechter Kritiken Dragonball Xenoverse angefangen.
Fazit bis jetzt: Anders, aber nicht schlecht. Paar technische Macken hats aber noch


----------



## dnz (4. März 2015)

Don't starve together.


----------



## orca113 (7. März 2015)

Spiele grade Batman Arkham Origins


----------



## Florian97450 (10. März 2015)

- Smite
- ab heute Abend: Cities: Skylines!!! Endlich mal wieder ein geiles "SimCity"!


----------



## A3000T (10. März 2015)

Dragon Age Inquisition, welches definitiv mehr RAM braucht als die derzeitig verbauten 4GB.


----------



## chronic (11. März 2015)

War thunder und ich hoffe bald auch witcher 3 sowie blitzkrieg 3


----------



## Xracmoth (12. März 2015)

Alan Wake, nach dem Kauf beim Steam Christmas Sale, muss ich es einfach mal anspielen


----------



## A3000T (12. März 2015)

Als Erinnerung an den heute verstorbenen Terry Pratchett werd ich gleich mal eine Runde Discworld 2 spielen.


----------



## orca113 (13. März 2015)

Hatte mir nen Steamkey für Arkham Origins gekauft fur 3€ irgendwas und das zocke ich grad. Gefällt mir besser als Arkham City.


----------



## Flotter Geist (14. März 2015)

Evil Within + DLC und MWO


----------



## zLein (15. März 2015)

Trainfever - so geiles Spiel!


----------



## marvinj (16. März 2015)

Ich versuche meine Steam Biblio wieder zu entstauben. Möglicherweise speile ich mal wieder das gute Anoo 1404 oder Grid 2 oder spontan was anderes


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Cities Skylines! Äußerst gelungen - auch wenn es mehr und mehr zu einem Verkehrssimulator mutiert.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. März 2015)

dying light ^^
muss die story die tage mal endlich auf schwer versuchn^^ das wird lustig


----------



## Hardwell (29. März 2015)

forza horizon 2


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2015)

Zuletzt DA:I

Will mir demnächst Cities:Skylines holen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. März 2015)

League of Legends, Hearthstone und nebenbei ein bisschen Cities Skylines.


----------



## DerMega (30. März 2015)

Titanfall. Hab die Grenzlandverteigung für mich entdeckt.


----------



## easycheeseman (30. März 2015)

Just Cause 2


----------



## Hallowach (30. März 2015)

BF Hardline/Bf4, Cities:Skylines


----------



## T-Drive (3. April 2015)

BF 2   mal wieder installiert.


----------



## Aedi (6. April 2015)

Dying Light .. macht definitiv Spaß!


----------



## orca113 (6. April 2015)

Habe gerade mit Alien Isolation angefangen


----------



## Hardwell (6. April 2015)

hello kitty online


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. April 2015)

SWTOR, Anno 1404, Assassin's Creed 3, Ryse, War Thunder, Heroes of the Storm.

Von allem ein bisschen, deswegen kann ich mich nie entscheiden und komme auch nirgendwo voran. Es zieht mich aber auch nix mehr wirklich in seinen Bann.


----------



## 442 (6. April 2015)

Derzeit auf meinem alten Laptop GTA San Andreas. Wird jetzt mein erstes 100% in dem Spiel.


----------



## RedDriver (7. April 2015)

Zurzeit den EuroTruckSimulator 2 und den Flight Simulator X.


----------



## BertB (7. April 2015)

in den letzten tagen mal wieder mehr WoT


----------



## joraku (7. April 2015)

Lost Planet 3 , Elite Dangerous  und nach sieben Wochen Pause auch wieder Multiplayer-Shooter wie BF4 (also irgendwie hat das letzte große Update nicht den erwünschten Erfolg gehabt) & CS:GO.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. April 2015)

Gerade Sleeping Dogs angefangen. Das lungerte noch in meinem Steam-Account rum, seit ich es irgendwann 2012 zusammen mit meiner damaligen HD 7950 bekam.

Also mit HD Res Pack sieht das doch noch immer sehr stimmungsvoll aus!


----------



## BertB (10. April 2015)

pillars of eternity angefangen,
macht nen sehr guten eindruck für meinen geschmack,
sehr düster und old-school


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. April 2015)

Wenn dann mal ne Runde BF4 oder Fifa, mir fehlt derzeit einfach die Zeit und Lust wirklich mehr zu spielen

mfg


----------



## Helljumper94 (19. April 2015)

Nach den ersten beiden Teilen nun Crysis 3


----------



## EGThunder (20. April 2015)

Heroes of the Storm, Grey Goo und XCOM.

EG


----------



## jamie (20. April 2015)

CS:GO, The Witcher 2 und War Thunder


----------



## Dee7734 (23. April 2015)

Mortal Kombat X und GTA 5


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (24. April 2015)

CS:GO und GTA V.
GTA VC hab ich auch zum 8213Trillionstenmal durch.


----------



## EcHiRaK (26. April 2015)

Die meiste Zeit zocke ich im Moment GTA 5. Falls ich darauf mal keine Lust mehr habe, weiche ich auf Mittelerde Mordors Schatten und AC Rogue aus.


----------



## the_leon (29. April 2015)

Gta 5


----------



## Lupoc (29. April 2015)

Alien Isolation. Mega!!!!!!


----------



## orca113 (29. April 2015)

Neben weiterhin Alien Isolation noch Batman Arkham Origins


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2015)

LoL zock ich


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2015)

TESO, State of Decay Year One und wenn ich durch bin, endlich mal Dying Light.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (1. Mai 2015)

Reflex


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Mai 2015)

Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## Hammerhead222 (2. Mai 2015)

Ich Firefall


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Mai 2015)

dying light
deadspace 3


----------



## PC-Mensch163 (3. Mai 2015)

BF4
GTA 5
Guild Wars 2

Hab leider nicht genug Zeit um alles zu spielen


----------



## Florian97450 (5. Mai 2015)

Smite
Minecraft (irgendwie macht es plötzlich wieder Spaß)
Cities Skyline (Leider viel zu wenig, müsste mal ne neue Stadt anfangen)
demnächst vielleicht GTA V für PC


----------



## NOQLEMIX (10. Mai 2015)

GTA V


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Mai 2015)

noxikk... oldschool is tichtig geil... nur iwi zockt das anscheinend keiner ...


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> noxikk... oldschool is tichtig geil... nur iwi zockt das anscheinend keiner ...



Noch nie gehört und Google spuckt nichts aus.
Hast du mal nen Link dazu?


----------



## JPW (10. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht meint er Toxikk?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2015)

Dann würde es Sinn machen.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Mai 2015)

jup ausversehen vertippt^^


----------



## BumBalum (10. Mai 2015)

Dying Light - bin noch unschlüssig ob es mein Ding ist.
GTA V - hab die Story gerade durch und will die 100% voll machen. --> Genau mein Genre. 
Besiege - Ganz witzig, manchmal verbringe ich Stunden damit, Maschinen zu konstruieren. 
Habe außerdem gerade die Dead Space Serie angefangen.


----------



## Damir (14. Mai 2015)

Gta V will die 100% 
Alle Batman Teile - in Vorbereitung auf den letzten!
Und nebenbei das (meiner Meinung nach) gute alte Watch Dogs!


----------



## Wendigo (14. Mai 2015)

*Mad Games Tycoon

*


----------



## BertB (17. Mai 2015)

heut nacht world of warships beta angezockt 
super


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Mai 2015)

Simon The Sorcerer > Hatte ich besser in Erinnerung. Gibt zwar schöne Anspielungen, doch als Point'nKlick überzeugt es einfach nicht. :/

Battle Realms > Schick. Immer noch eines meiner liebsten RTS. Wo bleibt der Nachfolger?


----------



## El-Ahrairah (18. Mai 2015)

Guild Wars, Stronghold Crusader, Borderlands 2 und Hearts of the Storm wechseln sich momentan ab. Und später hoffentlich dann endlich den Hexer


----------



## floppyexe (19. Mai 2015)

Hardline.


----------



## the_leon (19. Mai 2015)

Immer noch Gta (will die 100% aber jetzt sind dann ja eh Ferien und Witcher 3


----------



## Uziflator (21. Mai 2015)

Witcher 3


----------



## the_leon (22. Mai 2015)

Witcher 3


----------



## Roundy (22. Mai 2015)

Me too  bin auch am Monster schnetzeln 
Gruß


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2015)

Nichts ... keine Zeit


----------



## Amon (22. Mai 2015)

Spielt eigentlich irgendeiner momentan was anderes als Witcher 3? 

Witcher 3


----------



## Mustangbruder02 (28. Mai 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Spielt eigentlich irgendeiner momentan was anderes als Witcher 3?
> 
> Witcher 3



Minecraft


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. Mai 2015)

ETS2 - seit dem 1.16er Update sind´s knapp über 400h und mein Truck hat knapp 280tkm runter. Karte (Going East, ProMods und RusMap) ist zu 86% erkundet.


----------



## drebbin (31. Mai 2015)

Ich versuche immer wieder mit Witcher 2 weiterzukommen damit ich einen schönen Übergang zur 3 habe (die ich mir dann auch erst kaufen werde) aber irgendwie landet jedesmal mein System ausgebaut aufm Tisch und wird vorbereitet auf coole Ergebnisse für HWBot unter Luftkühlung


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2015)

Grandia III. Ja es ist voll Klischees, aber ich will trotzdem wissen wie die Story weiter geht und das Kampfsystem ist 1A.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (31. Mai 2015)

Need for Speed Most Wanted (den neueren Teil,wobei mir die Helis fehlen), BF4 (wirklich besser werde ich aber irgendwie nicht) und heute nachmittag habe ich mal mit Dead Space 2 (günstig via Humble Bundle) angefangen.

Gar nicht mal so übel, habe mich schon so manches Mal gut erschrocken.

Ansonsten würde mich Project Cars,  Cities: Skylines und Gta5 reizen, aber da mir meist eh meist die Zeit zum Spielen fehlt, warte ich mit dem Kauf, bis es die irgendwo sehr günstig gibt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Juni 2015)

GTA 5
pCars

& Wolfenstein


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Juni 2015)

Grid 2, Project CARS, League of Legends, Skyrim, Adventure Capitalist. 

Eigentlich ist mein tag viel zu kurz.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. Juni 2015)

GTA 5
Battlefield Hardline


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juni 2015)

Quizduell


----------



## Amon (14. Juni 2015)

Clash of Clans


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2015)

ARK: Survival Evolved


----------



## PC-Mensch163 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was zockt ihr zur Zeit&quot;-Thread*

Guild Wars 2


----------



## Niza (18. Juni 2015)

Starcraft 2 wieder

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Spreed (22. Juni 2015)

ARK, Dead State, Arma2 Mod DayZ Origins, Fallout Shelter


----------



## chewara (22. Juni 2015)

auch ARK, arg intensiv sogar zZ.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (25. Juni 2015)

GTA 5, CS:GO, Wolfenstein TNO


----------



## Taximan (26. Juni 2015)

Max Payne, Far Cry


----------



## Effie (26. Juni 2015)

Witcher 3, Majoras Mask 3D, Super Mario 64 und Hyrule Warriors


----------



## Rekolitz (26. Juni 2015)

ARK, HotS und LoL


----------



## 3-tium (26. Juni 2015)

Na da kann ich nur The Wichter sagen. Das Spiel ist von der Story gar nicht schlecht und fesselt auch wenn es schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.
Und dann folgt Witcher 2. Und dann ist schwer zu erraten was ich dann wohl zocken werde.


----------



## chewara (30. Juni 2015)

ARK (und ein bisschen Dishonored und FarCry3)


----------



## Damir (1. Juli 2015)

Arkham Knight


----------



## Asdener (2. Juli 2015)

An CS GO versklavt 

Nebnbei n bisschen Titan Quest und Mortal Kombat (auf der PS4)


----------



## Tiz92 (2. Juli 2015)

Witcher 3 gestern fertig.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Juli 2015)

Zur Zeit:

Witcher 3,neu angefangen,
Guildwars2
Aion
SilkroadR,Grafik leider veraltet
Archlord2


----------



## Dxr2k5 (26. Juli 2015)

Wow, cs:go, BF4,


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

7 days to die


----------



## Koko291 (27. Juli 2015)

Batman AN & GTA 5


----------



## der_schamane (28. Juli 2015)

War Thunder 

Seit ich mein neues HOTAS System hab, gibt es nix besseres für mich. Die Flugzeuge überzeugen mit einer unglaublich realistischen Steuerung!


----------



## GeneralGonzo (28. Juli 2015)

Act of Aggression Beta und Heroes of the Storm


----------



## TammerID (28. Juli 2015)

Rocket League für Zwischendurch
Bin wieder der CS GO Sucht verfallen und sonst halt weiterhin Dota und wenn niemand da ist Witcher 3. Bin immer noch nicht fertig mit dem Spiel :/


----------



## S754 (31. Juli 2015)

Plague Inc.


----------



## De_Maksch (31. Juli 2015)

Batman Arkham Knight - PS4
Lego Jurassic World - PS4
The Crew - PS4
Diablo 3 - XB1
Resident Evil HD - XB1
The Witcher 3 - PC
State of Decay - PC
Metro 2033 - PC
AC: Rogue - PC
GTA Vice City Stories - PS2

bin erstmal ausgelastet


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (31. Juli 2015)

starcraft 2, da momentan nur auf einer iGPU gezockt werden kann


----------



## trigger831 (31. Juli 2015)

Witcher 3 und ab und an Arma 2 (Dayz).


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Oktober 2015)

Star Wars Battlefront Beta.


----------



## Lexx (12. Oktober 2015)

Kerbal Space Program. 

Sonst nichts. 

Und das wird wohl die nächsten paar Jahre noch so bleiben.
Besonders bis/wenn der Multiplayer drinnen ist.

An allem anderen habe ich keine Lust mehr. 
Immer mehr vom immer selben macht mich müde.


----------



## DShadowK (13. Oktober 2015)

CS Go und Battlefield


----------



## Hänschen (13. Oktober 2015)

Minecraft Story Mode ... super professionell gemacht und mit englischen Untertiteln zur englischen Sprachausgabe auch gut spielbar


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

Zumas Revenge


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Smite und Rocket League.


----------



## Booman90 (14. Oktober 2015)

Dark Souls 2 SotfS
LoL
Warframe


----------



## NOQLEMIX (14. Oktober 2015)

Battlefield 4, CS:GO, Sniper Elite 3


----------



## OzziT (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich zock im Grunde die ganze Zeit im Wechsel
Counter Strike Global Offensive
u. Hearthstone

Beides schön um gelegendlich mal anzumachen.


----------



## tdi-fan (20. Oktober 2015)

Battlefield 3 aber vorwiegend 4 und AC Unity zwischendurch


----------



## DanielX (20. Oktober 2015)

Forca 5 und HearthStone


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (22. Oktober 2015)

Abwechselnd ETS2 und Civ5, wobei letzteres seit dem Kauf vor zwei Tagen jetzt schon 14h Spielzeit in Steam anzeigt


----------



## DShadowK (22. Oktober 2015)

EXPENDEBROOOOOS!!! 
Mega lustiger Titel...For Free...deswegen ganz klar zu empfehlen!


----------



## aloha84 (22. Oktober 2015)

DShadowK schrieb:


> EXPENDEBROOOOOS!!!
> Mega lustiger Titel...For Free...deswegen ganz klar zu empfehlen!



Schon durch....deshalb zocke ich seit ein paar Wochen Broforce, momentan im Hard Mode.
Und nebenher noch MGS 5.


----------



## DShadowK (23. Oktober 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Schon durch....deshalb zocke ich seit ein paar Wochen Broforce, momentan im Hard Mode.
> Und nebenher noch MGS 5.



Da du es hast ma kurz paar fragen dazu:
Lohnt sich der Kauf von Broforce?!
Kann man es neben Coop am selben PC auch im Multiplayer übers Internet spielen?
Wie viele Stunden dauert die Kampagne ungefähr?


----------



## aloha84 (23. Oktober 2015)

Der Kauf lohnt auf jeden Fall.
Mhhh also ich habe schon Coop an einem PC gezockt, und auch übers Internet --> aber beides zur gleichen Zeit noch nicht getestet.
Aber ich glaube das sollte gehen, man verschickt per steam ne Einladung zum Coop.....und dann kommt ja der Bildschirm wo alle Mitspieler eine Taste drücken sollen. *mhhhh* (könnte gehen)
Die Dauer der Kampagne kann man gaaaanz schlecht beurteilen. Ein geübter Spieler sollte im Normal Mode 6-8 Stunden brauchen --> das bezieht sich auf die Hauptmissionen, es gibt auch Missionen die man nicht zwingend machen muss um den Endspann zu sehen. (Wichtig --> Irgendwann erscheint Stage 0, wenn du noch Missionen hast die du nicht gespielt hast....dann geh da nicht rein, sonst ist Ende.)
Wenn du wirklich alle Missionen machst, kommen da noch ein paar Stündchen drauf.
Der Hard-Mode ist ein anderes Kapitel, da kannst du an einer Mission mal locker 30 Minuten sitzen.....und sterben.
Ich zocke übrigens schon seit der Alpha.^^


----------



## taks (23. Oktober 2015)

Heute Abend CoD2


----------



## Mottekus (23. Oktober 2015)

Gegen abend Warhammer Vermintide und nebenbei am Wochenende einen 5. Teil eines Spieles das ich nicht MGS nennen mag


----------



## Hänschen (24. Oktober 2015)

The Witcher Enhanced Edition angefangen ... krass wie schön es aussieht und alles toll vertont ... wie konnte ich das Spiel damals nur verpassen


----------



## Seabound (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich zock grad nix...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2015)

TrapTeam mit Junior


----------



## Xracmoth (25. Oktober 2015)

Das gute alte Age of Empires 3


----------



## DShadowK (26. Oktober 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Der Kauf lohnt auf jeden Fall.
> Mhhh also ich habe schon Coop an einem PC gezockt, und auch übers Internet --> aber beides zur gleichen Zeit noch nicht getestet.
> Aber ich glaube das sollte gehen, man verschickt per steam ne Einladung zum Coop.....und dann kommt ja der Bildschirm wo alle Mitspieler eine Taste drücken sollen. *mhhhh* (könnte gehen)



Na das wollte ich doch hören! Sobalds paar Euronen billiger ist schlag ich zu!  Danke fürs kurze Review aloha84!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (31. Oktober 2015)

Witcher 3, seit dessen Release und aktuell mein Lieblingsspiel. Dann noch Destiny


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2015)

Immer noch Rocket League, kann mich nicht dazu aufraffen Fallout 3: New Vegas weiter zu zocken.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (31. Oktober 2015)

Dirty Bomb


----------



## cap82 (1. November 2015)

Aktuell Resedent Evil Revelations 2 (für 1,97 auf Steam!) - Geheimtipp!


----------



## ins3rtn4me (5. November 2015)

BF4, Project Cars und hin und wieder Cities Skylines & GTA V


----------



## Booman90 (5. November 2015)

The Witcher 3 und Darkest Dungeon.


----------



## blautemple (5. November 2015)

Aktuell Bayonetta auf der Wii U


----------



## DShadowK (8. November 2015)

Battlefield 3!


----------



## Mysterion (14. November 2015)

Carmageddon Reincarnation!

Gibt zwar noch deftig etwas bei der Performance des Spiels zu tun aber es hat echt Spaß gemacht und fühlte sich auch wie ein Carmageddon an! Ich finde, man hat das Feeling aus Carmageddon 2 und TDR 2000 richtig gut in dem neuen Teil wiederbelebt.

Ich hoffe jetzt auf mehr Fahrzeuge (ich will den Supressor !!!) und mehr Strecken, gerne auch in Form eines (oder mehrerer) DLC.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. November 2015)

Knapp 44 Stunden zieht mich nun schon Anno 2205 in den Bann....


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Oktober 2016)

*Wiederbeleb*
Spiele aktuell Overwatch und Rise of the Tomb Raider. Bioshock Remastered ist auch schon bereit auf der Platte, wenn ich mit Tomb Raider durch bin.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2016)

Fallout 4.
Mal gucken ob es danach Rise of the Tomb Raider, Doom oder Skyrim Special Edition.


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2016)

Dark Souls III DLC


----------



## oggy4tw (25. Oktober 2016)

Overwatch immer noch


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Oktober 2016)

Heute: War Thunder (Flugzeuge), zum ersten Mal seit Wochen. In den letzten Tagen: Assassin's Creed Syndicate.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Oktober 2016)

Hab Anno 1503 wiedergefunden ...


----------



## kloanabua (26. Oktober 2016)

Landwirtschaftssimulator 2017 und leider dank Internetprobleme weniger csgo.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Oktober 2016)

Normal Driver San Francisco


----------



## OField (28. Oktober 2016)

xcom2, Fallout4 und vielleicht wieder Skyrim.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Oktober 2016)

Mafia 3 und Gta VC


----------



## taks (29. Oktober 2016)

Pro Skater 2 auf dem N64


----------



## Hardwell (30. Oktober 2016)

Pokemon Rote Edition auf meinem GBC


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (1. November 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Mafia 3 und Gta VC


Gern geschehen ^^

Ist zwar kein Game aber: Visual Studio C++
Richtige Games: BF4 und vielleicht My Summer Car.


----------



## joraku (1. November 2016)

Bf1 und eine Online-Party Civ V
zu mehr reicht die Zeit nicht


----------



## blautemple (2. November 2016)

BF1 auf der PS4 und Gears 4 auf der XBox One.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xcruel (3. November 2016)

Osu!Mania, BF4 (hab noch kein Bf1 :c) und  WoW auf'm Heroes-WoW P-Server.
Sonst nichts dolles..


----------



## Gripschi (3. November 2016)

Battlefield 1 und Path of Exile

Muss sagen BF1 hat was


----------



## Amon (3. November 2016)

WoWS oder mal ne Runde DOOM. Gerade wenig Zeit zum zocken.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## doncamill (3. November 2016)

WoWS und CoH2 <3


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. November 2016)

BF1 und nebenbei Life is Strange


----------



## NOQLEMIX (8. November 2016)

Battlefield 2


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. November 2016)

Watch Dogs


----------



## Hardwell (11. November 2016)

Nintendo Classic mimi


----------



## Uziflator (11. November 2016)

BF1, LoL, Overwatch, Titanfall 2


----------



## 3dfx01 (15. November 2016)

Star Trek: Birth of the Federation 
+ Ultimate Mod


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. November 2016)

Immer noch BF1 und nebenbei Mafia 3


----------



## MiCz (15. November 2016)

Diablo 3 / Bioshock collection angefangen , grade bei Bioshock 1 remastered


----------



## NOQLEMIX (29. November 2016)

Battlefield 1 seit ich es letzte Woche für 40€ bekommen habe.


----------



## cap82 (29. November 2016)

Gibts heute auch bei Origin für den Preis. 

Aktuell spiele ich wieder DayZ, nach den letzten Patches machts wieder mehr Spaß.


----------



## Gast20170724 (29. November 2016)

Hat jemand schon Battlefield 1 erwähnt? 
Zwischendurch noch ein paar Runden Doom, nachdem ich es im Steam-Sale gekauft habe..


----------



## Amon (29. November 2016)

In zwei Wochen habe ich Urlaub da werde ich dann mal das erste Watch Dogs durch spielen. Bis dahin weiterhin World of Warships.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. November 2016)

*FreeSpace 1+2+Mods*
Freespace 2 SCP: Weltraum-Klassiker in neuem Glanz - Spiel, Technik und Mods inklusive Benchmarks





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sd1g7o58GCk:130

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2016)

Im Moment mal wieder 7 days to die.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (1. Dezember 2016)

Immer noch Mafia 3, ich habe jetzt schon (man mag es kaum glauben) 36 Stunden. Im Endeffekt ist es gar nicht mal so schlecht, auch wenn es bessere gibt. Spaß hab ich trotzdem damit


----------



## JaniZz (1. Dezember 2016)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder the Division und muss sagen es macht mir Spaß 

Ansonsten BF1

Auf 7 days to die hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Dezember 2016)

Mordors Schatten (nach knapp 2 Jahren kurz vorm Schluss^^) & BF1 ...


----------



## Captn (1. Dezember 2016)

BF4 und Star Wars Battlefront


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (1. Dezember 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> BF4 und Star Wars Battlefront



Jetzt wo du Battlefront erwähnst, fällt mir wieder ein das ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe, mir die Ultimate Edition zu kaufen.
Die kostet ja so gut wie nix, und für mich als Star Wars Fan ist die eigentlich ein must have.


----------



## ACDSee (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab nach Jahren wieder mit Diablo 2 LOD angefangen. 
BOINC kümmert sich darum, dass CPU und GPU auch was zu tun haben


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. Dezember 2016)

Ab und an ein wenig BF4 mit Freunden, gerade mit World of Warships angefangen und bei DiRT 3 bin ich auch gerade dran.


----------



## Lappa (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich spiele momentan Star Wars Battlefront.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (6. Dezember 2016)

So Mafia 3 nach 43 Stunden durch (ich habe alle Playboy Magazine gesammelt  ).
Mal schauen was ich als nächstes anfange, aber nach dem ganzen Geballer tendiere ich stark zu einem Adventure.
Mal schauen vielleicht wird es Silence, Dog Mendonca oder Yesterday Origins.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2016)

Solltest du sie noch nicht kennen:

[quote name="robertc" post="142868" timestamp="1480953494"]Both The Longest Journey and Dreamfall TLJ are now in the GOG sale at 66% off.  Just in case y'all are looking for Xmas presents [/quote]

@Topic: Evoland II fordert mich ehrlich gesagt auch im "Adventure" Modus ausreichend.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (6. Dezember 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Solltest du sie noch nicht kennen:
> 
> [quote name="robertc" post="142868" timestamp="1480953494"]Both The Longest Journey and Dreamfall TLJ are now in the GOG sale at 66% off.  Just in case y'all are looking for Xmas presents



Danke, aber die habe ich alle schon durch  Evoland II habe ich aber auch noch in meiner Steam Bibliothek rumfliegen. Davon hört man ja nur gutes und steht ganz oben auf der "to do" Liste.


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

Immer noch das Add-On von DS3. Pack die letzte Bossin leider nicht. *grummel*


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. Dezember 2016)

Gestern Dog Mendonca durchgespielt, war wirklich gut aber leider nach 5,5 Stunden schon durch. Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt mehr erwartet, und ein bisschen zu leicht war es auch. Egal, Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht. Als nächstes werde ich mich wohl mal an Far Cry Primal machen.


----------



## Rolk (15. Dezember 2016)

Rise of the Tomb Raider und zwischendurch 1-2 h Titan Quest Anniversary Edition gehen auch immer wieder. 

Shadow Warrior 2 habe ich auch angefangen, aber das ist mir zu stressig neben Tomb Raider. Werde wohl erst Tomb Raider zu Ende bringen bevor ich Shadow Warrior weiter spiele.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2016)

Hab GoW 4 gerade durchgezockt.
Jetzt fehlt mir noch der alternative Zeitstrang bei Quantum Break.....das mache ich so Zwischendurch, je nach Laune.
Ebenfalls Zwischendurch PES13 und Forza Apex.
Mein nächstes "Hauptwerk" wird Witcher 3.....ich steh da noch relativ am Anfang, also werde ich daran relativ lange zu knabbern haben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Dezember 2016)

Im Moment noch Watch Dogs 2 und dann werde ich mich nach Jahren mal wieder an Dark Souls heranwagen. 
Denke aber das ich wohl nach dem ersten Gegner das Pad mal wieder in die Ecke ballern werde.


----------



## Gripschi (16. Dezember 2016)

Ab morgen Abend Total War Arena bis Sonntag Abend.

Endlich geht es wieder los. Zwar komplett neu aber egal.


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2016)

Hab mir Bioshock The Collection für meine Xbone geholt. Da ich nur Teil zwei von der Xbox 360 kenne und mir dies damals super gefallen hat spiele ich jetzt Teil 1 (auch geil) und dann Infinite


----------



## ForceOne (19. Dezember 2016)

CS:GO, Fifa 17, H1Z1:King of the Kill und gerade am überlegen mal wieder Star Wars Knights of the old Republic 1&2 zu installieren.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Dezember 2016)

_*Lords of the Fallen*_
Ich habe es sogar schon mit demselben Charakter auf "Neues Spiel++" zu ende gespielt, und insgesamt fünf mal durch gespielt, hab mit dem Spiel sicher schon über Hundert Stunden verbracht.
Ein wunderschönes Spiel, es ist zwar am Anfang etwas zäh zu meistern, aber wenn man es einmal durch hat ist es selbst mit Neues Spiel+ und Neues Spiel++ eigentlich relativ leicht.
Viele meckerten dass es bockschwer sei, aber das sind nur diejenigen die sich nicht die Zeit nehmen wollen es zu erlernen, für Spieler die beim spielen deren Hirn abschalten wollen ist es nichts.
Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf den zweiten Teil


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (28. Dezember 2016)

Dead Space 1 + 2 letzte Woche durchgespielt (Urlaub machts möglich), heute ist Dead Space 3 dran. Ich hatte "damals" zwar schon alle Teile durch, aber irgendwie hatte ich nochmal Lust drauf


----------



## Cuzzle187 (28. Dezember 2016)

Hab ma Battlefield 1 angefangen


----------



## orca113 (1. Januar 2017)

Bioshock 1. kannte nur Teil zwei (grandios) aber Bioshock 1 ist ebenfalls sehr geil[emoji106] habe mit die Collection geholt. Danach wird aber weiter Alien Isolation gespielt. Danach dann Bioshock Infinit


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2017)

Assassin’s Creed II und Team Fortress 2


----------



## Laggy.NET (7. Januar 2017)

Grade eben *Titanfall 2* im Singleplayer beendet.

Wollte hier nur mal hervorheben, dass das Game tatsächlich verdammt geil ist.
Einer der mit abstand besten (Shooter) SP Kampagnen der letzten Jahre. 
Ist zwar ziemlich kurz, aber das Gameplay macht einfach spaß, geht extrem flüssig von der Hand und es gibt einige sehr innovative Leveldesigns.

Auch technisch macht es absolut alles richtig. Sieht toll aus, läuft extrem flüssig, hat dank sauber umgesetztem Adaptive-Vsync quasi keinen Inputlag, wenn man Vsync nutzen möchte und das TSAA ist das bisher mit Abstand beste Temporal-AA, das es bisher gab. Das Bild sieht aus, als wäre ständig 4x SSAA aktiv. Knackscharf und nahezu perfekt geglättet. (Gibt auch 8x MSAA, aber das ist schlechter)
Auch 21:9 wird zu jeder Zeit perfekt unterstützt. Sämtliche Menüs, Ladebildschirme, Cutscenes (alle ingame gerendert), das HUD und selbst die Credits laufen in 21:9 und ohne schwarze Balken.
Die Entwickler hatten wirklich ein Auge fürs Detail.

Ein Musterbeispiel für eine perfekte PC-Umsetzung. Kaufen!


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2017)

Minecraft, war ne blöde Idee damit wieder anzufangen.


----------



## Gast20170724 (7. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mich endlich dazu durchgerungen, The Witcher 2, nachdem ich es mir vor langer Zeit im Sale gekauft habe, zu spielen. Obwohl ich mit Rollenspielen überhaupt nichts anfangen kann. 
Nebenbei wird noch Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten gespielt.
Hoffentlich verkleinert sich dann auch endlich mal meine extra bei Steam eingefügte Kategorie "muss noch durchgespielt werden". Solange das nicht vollbracht ist, werde ich mir keine neuen Spiele kaufen (ist die Frage, ob ich das überhaupt durchhalte, die letzten zwei Steam Sales hat es geklappt).


----------



## Tra6zon (8. Januar 2017)

- Battlefield 1
- The Division
- Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars
- Star Wars Battlefront
- The Forest

Am liebsten aber zocke ich "noch" The Division. Ich liebe das leveln/aufrüsten 

War mit Pokemon nicht anders


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. Januar 2017)

Turmoil

Ganz lustig, da kann man locker nebenbei einen Stream oder Fernsehen gucken.


----------



## taks (9. Januar 2017)

Stellar Overload

Nach zwei Jahren ist endlich die Alpha da


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Was zockt ihr zur Zeit&quot;-Thread*

Mass Effect 1-3

Bevor nu demnächst Mass Effect Andromeda erscheint wird die Mass Effect Reihe gespielt.
Hab seit Jahren alle Teile, bin aber nie so richtig zu gekommen.  ^^


----------



## Merowinger0807 (9. Januar 2017)

Warframe - hatte nach gut 18 Monaten Abstinenz mal wieder Lust darauf. Für mich das besser gelungene Destiny.
Railroad Tycoon 2 - Dank GOG für knapp 1,50 gekauft und meine Jugenderinnerungen kamen wieder hoch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

Mahjongg und Zumas Revenge


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. Januar 2017)

FIFA17


----------



## T-Drive (13. Januar 2017)

Nach über 10 Jahren mal wieder HalfLife2 durchgeorgelt. Was haben mich damals die Headcraps und Flugdrohnen genervt, diesmal eigentlich nur die für heutige Verhältnisse etwas hakelige Steuerung. Leiter rauf/runter, enge Durchlässe zB.

Egal, hat mir super Spass gemacht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Januar 2017)

Train Simulator 2015. Ist ganz interessant, nur die Steuerung ist manchmal vollkommen bescheuert und es ist sehr langwierig   einmal angefangen und es sind 2 Stunden vorbei


----------

